#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-09-08
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 232 building (started: 20140908 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 23 building (started: 20140908 03:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 232 DONE (finished: 20140908 03:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/232.changes ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 23 DONE (finished: 20140908 04:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/23.changes ===
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ping robru if any citrain jenkins jobs have unexpected results.
<Saviq> trainguards, can I please have a reconf on silo 19
<Saviq> added qtmir-gles there
<robru> Saviq: I'm not here, but ok ;-)
<Saviq> robru, yeah, you should *not* be here
<Mirv> hmm :)
<robru> Mirv: ah, you're here. ok I got this one but I'm really not here ;-)
<Mirv> robru: when you're not really here, you should really really not be here :)
<robru> Mirv: who are you talking to? I don't see anybody here.
<Mirv> exactly
<bzoltan> Mirv:  have you heard anything about how to (a) disable the edges intro and (b) how to unlock the screen remotely?
<Mirv> bzoltan: a) like, other than phablet-config edges-intro --disable? b) maybe see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch/view/head:/utils/host/reboot-and-unlock.sh
<bzoltan> Mirv: the `phablet-config edges-intro --disable` does not do the job, so yes a working solution would be cool
<Mirv> ok, I'll keep my ears open
<bzoltan> Mirv:  for the unlucking ... WOW, if that works then I am saved :)
<Mirv> bzoltan: for a), it's nowadays apparently as simple as... adb shell "sudo dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Accounts /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set string:com.canonical.unity.AccountsService string:demo-edges variant:boolean:false"
<Mirv> ;)
<Mirv> (from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch/revision/287)
<brendand> bzoltan, hello - do you have results from you tests for silo 12 landing?
<bzoltan> brendand:  that is the 28.08 lanidng for RTM, right?
<brendand> bzoltan, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-012
<bzoltan> brendand:  geez, that is an archaeological finding :) I have flipped the tested switch last week. I still have the logs. Do you need me to check something?
<brendand> bzoltan, no i just want to have the logs for comparison
<Mirv> robru: "AttributeError: 'bool' object has no attribute 'isdigit'" https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-007-1-build/25/console
<bzoltan> Mirv:  Do you know what does this mean: $ adb shell "gdbus call --session --dest com.canonical.UnityGreeter --object-path / --method com.canonical.UnityGreeter.HideGreeter && echo Greeter unlocked"
<bzoltan> Error connecting: Cannot autolaunch D-Bus without X11 $DISPLAY
<seb128> bzoltan, that it can't connect to the session bus I guess
<seb128> bzoltan, try to adb shell; su - phablet; <command>
<tvoss> bzoltan, running as root?
<bzoltan> seb128: tvoss: with new adbd all my commands are run as phablet. but I can try to force
<ogra_> bzoltan, thats a bug with cgroups that mterry works on since a few days
<Mirv> bzoltan: I wonder if that one hasn't been updated to the new world similar to the provisioning
<seb128> bzoltan, could be that the env is wrong/doesn't include the dbus session
<ogra_> the env is definitely wrong, you need the sudo wrapper, but even then it wont work
<ogra_> logind doesnbt hand out proper sessions due to the cgroups issue
<seb128> ogra_, hasn't the cgroup bug fixed by desrt/slangasek in systemd-s on friday?
<seb128> "debian/patches/0001-cgmanager-stop-doing-async-calls.patch:
<seb128>     cgmanager: stop doing async calls; fixes a race condition on login.
<seb128>     Thanks to Ryan Lortie <desrt@desrt.ca>.  Closes LP: #1365095."
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1365095 in systemd-shim (Ubuntu-rtm 14.09) "Greeter not asking for pin code in image 11 (krillin)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365095
<ogra_> dunno, i have seen mterry and hallyn discuss into the (european) nige
<seb128> k
<seb128> I though that was ^
<ogra_> *nite
<seb128> but maybe there is another issue still
<ogra_> well, you definitely still need the sudo wrapper
<Mirv> dbarth: the syncing seems broken in yet new other way, I'll help your silo manually in a bit
<ogra_> adb shell <command> doesnt have the full env
<bzoltan> Mirv:  seb128: ogra_: when I manually adb shell in and execute the command then the screen get unlocked
<seb128> bzoltan, what ogra_ said
<bzoltan> seb128: I just have read... so ogra_, what is the trick?
<ogra_> (i have been looking into that over the weekend, might be i can fix it in adbd)
<ogra_> bzoltan, wrap the gdbus command in "sudo -u phablet -i" as usual
<bzoltan> ogra_:  OK, I try that
<pete-woods> (apologies for the spam, I edited the description)
<bzoltan> ogra_: works now, thank you
<davmor2> Morning all
<seb128> dbarth, ^ no no no for that rtm settings silo
<seb128> dbarth, we have settings in sile 015 and are trying to land that to rtm for a week, don't hijack it with your version
<seb128> Mirv, ^
<Mirv> seb128: noted
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-015/+packages
<seb128> get that to land first please
<seb128> that should be good, just need qa verification
<Mirv> will do that
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> should we clear 007 out meanwhile to avoid errorS?
<seb128> it's going to need to be rebased on top of what is 015 anyway
<Mirv> yeah, I'll clear it too, the current build has no use
<seb128> or well, is that a sync of current utopic u-s-s?
<seb128> because then that would be fine, but it would required a new round of testing, so we should still land 015 which has been tested already
<Mirv> ogra_: meeting?
<ogra_> Mirv, i wish i could, firefox doesnt let me :P
<brendand> seb128, hey - silo 15 seems to have issues
<seb128> brendand, shrug
<seb128> brendand, which ones?
<brendand> seb128, wizard crashes, and sim cards can no longer be unlocked
<brendand> at least. still more testing to do
<seb128> brendand, settings have nothing to do with sim unlock
<seb128> are you supposed you tested settings only?
<Mirv> (running with watch_only since it had wrong status)
<brendand> seb128, i have only upgraded the system-settings packages
<seb128> brendand, the way we work is a bit weird btw, that update fixes at least 15 bugs and some important rtm ones, and we block on those fix on one potential issue
<seb128> block those fixes on*
<seb128> brendand, that "can't unlock sim" looks like it could be the systemd issue fixed in friday
<seb128> brendand, anyway, as said, settings don't do sim unlock, so if you found a bug it's not with settings
<seb128> brendand, it's more likely a random one which is already there in the image
<brendand> seb128, it works before installing the packages
<seb128> brendand, that shouldn't count as a settings blocker
<seb128> you got lucky
<brendand> seb128, several times
<seb128> it might work on another try who knows
<seb128> you got lucky several times
<seb128> what I can tell you
<brendand> seb128, alternatively - you're wrong
<seb128> brendand, settings don't have sim unlock code, they are not involved in that
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> k, I give up, do whatever you want with settings
<Mirv> actually we can't do any ubuntu-system-settings rtm landing because any new sync from utopic silo would include the landing-rtm-015 silo changes anyhow, so any QA signoff will depend on the rtm-015 changes being testably regression free.
<Mirv> dbarth: ^ so your location settings landing might take some time to reach rtm until the previous u-s-s rtm landing is agreed by QA
<seb128> Mirv, brendand has issues with settings anyway, so it looks like it's not ready to land
<seb128> brendand, btw having a bug report of those specifics issue would help
<brendand> seb128, i'm just going to confirm (again) what's going on
<dbarth> Mirv: ok, noted
<pete-woods> thanks for the allocation :)
<Mirv> pete-woods: you're welcome :) we just had 0 silos free so I didn't do that earlier.
<pete-woods> Mirv: have you seen weird build failures like this before? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/184302130/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.libusermetrics_1.1.1%2B14.10.20140908-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<pete-woods> my diff for this change is totally insignificant (just adds the X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack: yes line)
<Mirv> pete-woods: ogra_: that problem pete is seeing is because of that not-done-by-me qtxmlpatterns upload. we probably need to revert it.
<ogra_> Mirv, ouch ...
<Mirv> pete-woods: thanks for letting us know, we just noticed in the meeting that a new qtxmlpatterns had been uploaded by mitya57. I assumed it was ok since we hadn't had error reports, but now we did
<Mirv> nothing wrong with the new upstream version otherwise, but Qt is just very strict about numbers...
<pete-woods> no problem :)
<Mirv> I pinged him on #ubuntu-devel now, there's either a revert option or faking the module version option
<pete-woods> well I'll just be happy to build my package :) will follow along to see when it's resolved
<brendand> seb128, so the bug is reproducible by installing the silo and then resetting the device
<brendand> seb128, on utopic it's not reproducible - at least not on mako
<seb128> brendand, can you describe "the bug"
<brendand> seb128, i'll file it
<seb128> thanks
<jodh> Morning - can someone help me get upstart 1.13.2-0ubuntu1 into the rtm branch?
<brendand> seb128, until then, when you click on the unlock button, indicator-network just seems to reload itself
<seb128> brendand, k, your are speaking about the SIM unlock on boot?
<seb128> brendand, that doesn't make much sense to me, settings are not running at this point and none of their code is used by unity8, the code involved should be unity8 and indicator only
<seb128> brendand, I hope somebody figure it out though
<brendand> seb128, it doesn't seem to happen if the wizard doesn't run, so maybe that leaves something in a bad state
<seb128> brendand, that would be and is more likely than having settings involved
<jodh> Mirv: Hi - could you add a "sync: ubuntu,utopic,upstart" to the CI spreadsheet? I don't have write access and we need the latest utopic upstart in Touch for the "UAL with CGroups" landing (line 4 in the s'sheet)
<Mirv> jodh: sure, but add where exactly? line 4 is the utopic landing
<Mirv> jodh: or do you mean add a new upstart rtm landing for syncing from utopic?
<Mirv> yes, I think you mean that
<jodh> Mirv: yes, a sync of the latest upstart in utopic which is a pre-requisite for line 4 actually working :)
<ogra_> bzoltan, with my latest android-tools upload the sudo wrapping shouldnt be necessary anymore (once it landed in all images)
<ogra_> (it wont do any harm either to keep it though)
<Mirv> jodh: ok it will shortly start building at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-007/+packages . line 63 on the spreadsheet.
<jodh> Mirv: thanks very much!
<ogra_> Saviq, are you landing https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-adbd/+merge/233684 somewhere ?
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, silo 19
<Saviq> ogra_, but need to fix a sh$tload of ap tests that assumed there's no password
<ogra_> Saviq, see above ... adbd should be fixed now ... while it wont do harm it also shouldnt be absolutely necessary anymore
<robru> Mirv: erk, looking
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, k
<ogra_> Saviq, (might make sense to verify it though ... but i think it shoudl "just work")
<Saviq> ogra_, kk
<robru> Mirv: looks like you freed the offending silo. I'm happy to blame sil for this, amazingly this bug is not in a part of the code that I've been hacking on ;-) if you see that again, try freeing the silo and then reassigning it, sil made some changes to the silo config format, silos that were assigned prior to friday may be incompatible with code that sil
<robru> landed on friday.
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel/branches/phablet-tools$ adb shell "gdbus call --session --dest com.canonical.UnityGreeter --object-path / --method com.canonical.UnityGreeter.HideGreeter && echo Greeter unlocked"
<ogra_> ()
<ogra_> Greeter unlocked
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel/branches/phablet-tools$
<ogra_> yay !!!
<ogra_> GGRRR did anyone elses krillin touchscreen get super sensitive in the recent images
<ogra_> i cant even scroll in news weballs without having it open unwanted links all the time
<ogra_> *webapps
<ogra_> this is unusable !
<popey> ogra_: ooh, i noticed that at teh weekend. have you got a bug for it?
<ogra_> funnily there is no issue in the G+ app ... but in all news apps i tried
<popey> yeah, same
<ogra_> popey, nope, only noticed it on sat and thought my display was to dirty or something
<popey> heh, ok, I'll confirm if you bug it.
<popey> guessing oxide?
<ogra_> but it persists (and feels like it got worse, though probably i'm just easier to annoy now)
<ogra_> popey, we didnt have oxide updates in rtm
<ogra_> i think ...
 * ogra_ checks 
<ogra_> i assume its the device tarball
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/21.changes thats all that landed on the weekend
<brendand> seb128, here's a twist
<brendand> seb128, i can reproduce it in utopic without the silo installed... but only on krillin :/
<seb128> brendand, utopic already has the changes though, no need of a silo
<Mirv> robru: thanks for looking! a sync specifying a package worked, but then we postponed the whole landing. good to know, that workaround, makes sense that there was a format change.
<brendand> seb128, well yes - i suppose that statement is a bit redundant
<brendand> seb128, but i've tested the same thing on both krillin and mako with utopic and it only fails on krillin
<seb128> brendand, k, fun
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> gra@styx:~/Devel/branches/phablet-tools$ adb shell "gdbus call --session --dest com.canonical.UnityGreeter --object-path / --method com.canonical.UnityGreeter.HideGreeter && echo Greeter unlocked"
<ogra_> ()
<ogra_> Greeter unlocked
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel/branches/phablet-tools$
<ogra_> works on rtm fine as well :)
<Saviq> cihelp, this jobs looks stuck, 'innit http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/4375/console ?
<Saviq> so do the next two ones... /me worried that's what plars reported about devices getting stuck :|
<ogra_> what devices are these ? makos ?
<ogra_> (on krillin there was a udev rule from the device tarball that broke a shipped rule for adbd, which made the devices come up as offline, fixed on sat. devices that booted with the broken image might go stuck ... this is krillin only though)
<psivaa> Saviq: ogra_: these devices are not offline. could be some other issue
<ogra_> yeah, not that then
<ogra_> its only krillin utopic anyway, mako and rtm should be fine
<davmor2> Mirv: for some reason RTM silo 008 says it doesn't need QA sign off.  Yes it does and looking at the description there is more than one fix so it is all lies.  Also the telephony service isn't building
<bzoltan> ogra_:  have you guys hit this bug  with the CI testing  -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1363190 It is a silent killer. You will not even notice that the flashing fails...
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1363190 in gallery-app "Gallery APP autopilot tests pollutes the file system" [Undecided,New]
<psivaa> Saviq: ogra_: so http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/4375/console is not stuck, but it took a bit of time at one stage. they are progressing now
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> good to know
<Saviq> psivaa, oh ok thanks
<Saviq> oof
<Mirv> davmor2: bfiller has written there ": these are isolated bug fixes don't need QA signoff". and I've written that telephony-service failed to build
<Mirv> probably because of some media related landing missing from rtm
<davmor2> Mirv: my concern is that we were told all rtm silos needed QA approval and now we see one that says it doesn't need it, so now we are wondering how many of these things are getting through
<Mirv> davmor2: the policy was that isolated bug fixes can go in without QA approval, but that 90% of landings would need the approval. better defining what's an isolated bug fix would help.
<davmor2> Mirv: okay I'll chase it up with jfunk latter
<Mirv> davmor2: see line 58/59 for another example. I think I haven't seen others lately.
<Saviq> trainguards, I can get silo for line 29 please
<Mirv> Saviq: with pleasure. how's the utopic silo testing looking?
<Saviq> Mirv, had to fix a lot of autopilot because of the adb change (we didn't support pinlocked tests until now)
<Saviq> Mirv, so that's building now
<Saviq> or built actualy
<Saviq> +l
<Saviq> so am testing now
<Mirv> Saviq: ok, cool
<ogra_> Mirv, do you have anything pending for a new image ? i would like to trigger a build (that should hopefully help with screen unlocking in the lab)
<Mirv> ogra_: feel free to fire, I'm not holding my breathe on anything specifically
<ogra_> heh, ok
<ogra_> triggered
<asac> Mirv: see -touch for your help
<asac> mterry: so i think we might wnt to move the systemd-shimd source packag efrom utopic in the system-setting silo?
<asac> mterry: do we also need li8ghtdm?
<mterry> asac, no
<asac> mterry: no for putting it into the same silo?
<asac> think would help if it really fixes the problem that the system-settings silo bounced
<ogra_> woudl be good if someone who has the issue could confirm that first though
<ogra_> (that systemd-shim actually fixes the SIM unlocking)
<asac> right
<asac> davmor2 is at lunch
<asac> but given that mterry fixed the same issue
<asac> i am sure it does
<ogra_> before you pile up more stuff in that poor silo
<asac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd-shim/+bug/1365095
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1365095 in systemd-shim (Ubuntu-rtm 14.09) "Greeter not asking for pin code in image 11 (krillin)" [Undecided,New]
<asac> ogra_: that silo currently onlyhas system-settings
<ogra_> asac, with a bunch of MPs though
<mterry> asac, well...  I am not sure that they are the same root problem yet
<asac> right, but if those depend on this one then they should go in together to avoid duping QA
<asac> mterry: ok. let us know
<asac> Mirv is chcecking whty the shim silo didnt ubild
<asac> Mirv: uscan warning: In watchfile /tmp/tmp6IdJ2a, reading webpage http://people.gnome.org/~desrt/ failed: 500 Can't connect to people.gnome.org:80 (timeout)
<asac> hmm. it cant find the orig it seem
<ogra_> yeah, that cant work
<asac> s
<asac> guess it should come from ubuntu archive
<asac> mabye that thing was stuck in proposed?:
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> i saw it enter the utopic image
<asac> ogra_: when? before the silo failed?
<ogra_> must be in the utopic archive proper
<Mirv> asac: if you say -touch, then I discuss at -touch :) I copied it now manually.
<ogra_> asac, yes
<asac> Mirv: thanks
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 233 building (started: 20140908 12:35) ===
<asac> Mirv: yeah, i just thought as we continued we might wanna go back here. sorry
<asac> for me its one tab away though :P
<asac> hehe
<asac> right next door
<ogra_> asac, 7-3 was an upload, didnt go though silos in utopic
<ogra_> (systemd-shim 7-3 that is )
<asac> ogra_: sure, but could have been stuck in proposed when wee tried the silo for rtm
<asac> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-016-1-build/6/console
<asac> ogra_: it was siloed for rtm after
<asac> but anyway, we got it in now :)
<ogra_> asac, silo buildds behave slightly different to distro builders ...
 * ogra_ got bitten by that on the weekend with android-tools too
<asac> ogra_: its not in the buildds
<asac> its before... check the log
<asac> but doesnt matter now :)
 * asac still believes that the silo build was attempted when it was still in proposed and the jenkins doesnt take source origs from proposed
<cjwatson> is the theory here that the silo might have built against a package from -proposed?
<ogra_> asac's theory is, yeah
<cjwatson> that would be anomalous as silos are not normally configured to build against -proposed
<ogra_> i think the copy-package would have copied the orig.tar.gz in any case
<cjwatson> copy-package does not concern itself with such details :)  but the publisher would republish that when it runs
<cjwatson> if bzr-builddeb is relying on the .orig.tar.gz being in the archive already, then it may have to wait a publisher cycle
<asac> no ... i said that the silo upload through the jenkins job might have been tried when the package wasnt in proper archive yet
<asac> hence we get the weird "cannot download orig tarball" failyure
<asac> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-016-1-build/6/console
<asac> but *shrug*
<cjwatson> IMO the problem there is that the version is wrong
<ogra_> asac, the "silo upload" is a manual script call ...
<cjwatson> This isn't a package that has its upstream maintained by ci-train, so surely it should be 7-3~rtm or similar, not 7~rtm-3
<ogra_> which essentially does something similar to a dput ... which in turn i would expect to have uploaded the orig tarball
 * asac desnt know and leaves it to the smart folks
<cjwatson> I seem to remember somebody mentioning that bug/misfeature/whatever here recently
<ogra_> yeah, i think lukasz was looking into that on friday
<cjwatson> we could just do a source copy instead though, right?
<asac> yeah i see the version now
<asac> defiitely bogus
<cjwatson> unless this is a cherry-pick
<asac> cjwatson: Mirv alreadu uploaded manually to the silo now
<cjwatson> ok
<asac> i think the ci train source copy feature is what failed here initially
<asac> but guess the version mangling is really bogus still there
<cjwatson> if it's doing version mangling it's not a copy ... :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> so i am not sure :)
<cjwatson> have to admit I haven't used the sync feature yet; for ubuntu/landing-003 / ubuntu-rtm/landing-003 I just used copy-package since I could
<Mirv> I did copy-package now
<asac> hard to remember who did what there ... thought they used the sync: feature
<asac> Mirv: will the silo status figure that it got fixed?
<asac> i mean here: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=
<ogra_> if it was a dput it will ... with the next watch_only build
<ogra_> (which you can only do after the packages have built ... be patient :) )
<asac> heh
<cjwatson> you can do it a bit before and it'll wait
<Mirv> asac: yes, it just requires watch_only build that can't be done right away. it's now running.
<asac> cool. thx
 * ogra_ thinks the last android-tools fix is the grossest hack he has ever done ... bt it makes things work 
<ogra_> Sep  8 14:50:32 ubuntu-phablet sudo:  phablet : TTY=pts/38 ; PWD=/home/phablet ; USER=phablet ; COMMAND=/bin/bash -c /bin/bash -cl env
<ogra_> (thats the log output of "adb shell env"
<ogra_> )
<ogra_> (see the COMMAND) ...
<boiko> rsalveti: hi, is the QMediaPlayer's audio role stuff already in RTM (or close to land at least)? telephony-service is failing to build on the RTM silo
<boiko> rsalveti: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/184207757/buildlog_ubuntu-rtm-14.09-amd64.telephony-service_0.1%2B14.10.20140905~rtm-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<jibel> boiko, it's in silo 11. I'm testing it.
<boiko> jibel: ah, nice!
<john-mcaleely> hi. I have a new device tarball I'd be interested in publishing today, if possible
<john-mcaleely> is someone able to give it a QA pass?
<boiko> Mirv: would it work if after rsalveti's silo 11 is landed, I trigger a rebuild of telephony-service? I didn't know there was code in telephony-service not landed on RTM yet
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, ^ (as person running the landing meetings...)
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, perhaps davmor2
<ogra_> depends how swamped he is ... looks like he is alone
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, something you could do today? (brendand did the honours on friday)
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, understood
<rsalveti> boiko: yeah, would work after a rebuild
<rsalveti> boiko: didn't yet land because silo 11 is still to be tested
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: Yeap I can do that, currently looking at a silo so I could do with it not conflicting with that.  Any idea on when you would like to land it
<rsalveti> from my experience it takes a few days for the rtm stuff to be signed
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, it is worth doing, if I can land it before cob (~6pm) UK today
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, otherwise, it can wait
<boiko> rsalveti: ok, I'll just leave my silo sitting there waiting, would you mind giving me a heads up once silo 11 lands?
<rsalveti> boiko: sure
<boiko> rsalveti: thanks
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/device_krillin-20140908-d8c11f3.tar.xz
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, simply download, and use --device-tarball with your favourite ubuntu-device-flash command to test
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: no worries I'll give it a go asap
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, I'll ping you in a bit and see if I get lucky on your capacity :-)
<cyphermox> Mirv: hey
<cyphermox> Mirv: I'm seeing mtp as landed in the spreadsheet, and no longer in any silo, but apparently not in ubuntu-rtm
<asac> ogra_: Mirv: how are the landings for the rtm proposed blockers going?
<asac> i think all but one had an MP according to sils mail on friday
<ogra_> let me check his list
<asac> ogra_: its the four bugs i cut and forwarded to ue-leads with you CCed
<asac> as you were appopinted the driver
<ogra_> nobody told me :P
<asac> ** Sometimes input breaks and only edges are responsive
<asac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1295623 => Merge requests present -> It should land soon, it's next in the unity8 queue.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1295623 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Sometimes input breaks and only edges are responsive" [Critical,In progress]
<asac> ** Seekbar tests are skiped only on nexus 4 and 5
<asac> ogra_: it was in the mail by sil
<asac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1359040 => Merge requests present -> Is this really a blocker? Comment needed.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1359040 in mediaplayer-app "Seekbar tests are skiped only on nexus 4 and 5" [High,In progress]
<ogra_> asac, yes, i see it
<asac> ogra_: so please ensure we dont pick up too risky landings while we try to get that
<asac> e.g. push back on crazy folks :)
<ogra_> the seekbar stuff is really ignorable
<asac> Saviq: when is landing of bug 1295623 scheduled?
<ubot5> bug 1295623 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Sometimes input breaks and only edges are responsive" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295623
<ogra_> but yeah, fix wouldnt hurt (four tests that should be skipped arent ... we tend to simply ignore their results ... purely cosmetic)
<Saviq> asac, am testing now
<ogra_> this one is definitely important
<Saviq> asac, unless you mean the bug itself, then it landed around the time we started doing the phone ;)
<asac> 15:40 < ogra_> the seekbar stuff is really ignorable
<asac> 15:41 < asac> Saviq: when is landing of bug 1295623 scheduled?
<ubot5> bug 1295623 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Sometimes input breaks and only edges are responsive" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295623
<asac> 15:41 < asac> ogra_: wll, we have an MP for that i read
<asac> 15:41 < asac> so why not get it in and get it off our worry list
<ogra_> asac, no idea why it is on that at all
<jibel> rsalveti, I tested silo 11, ran the testplan of pulseaudio and tried music player/mediaplayer/webbrowser with alarms and alert (incoming calls, incoming messages). All works fine, is there anything else to verify?
<asac> ogra_: wll, we have an MP for that i read
<asac> so why not get it in and get it off our worry list
<rsalveti> jibel: nops, that's it
<asac> 15:44 < asac> ogra_: well, sure that QA didnt like it and wants to get this resurrected
<asac> ogra_: well, sure that QA didnt like it and wants to get this resurrected
<asac> damn flaky connection
<asac> oops :)
 * asac doesnt understand when irssi reposts stuff after disconnect and when not
<ogra_> asac, answered your mail
<ogra_> i didnt get tthat i was explicitly CCed ... evo just showed it in the thread
<asac> ogra_: anyway, i think that one is wihtelistable if we have the unity part
<mterry> asac, phew had some laptop troubles -- in case you are still wondering, looks like the systemd-shim fix solves the SIM PIN problem
<tedg> robru, So I deleted the status on line 50, but I'm not sure if that was the right thing to do :-) It's fixed.
<ogra_> mterry, right, it simply didnt land in rtm yet
<mterry> ogra_, sure...  Though note that the bug can still be reproduced on the latest utopic images until the next spin
<ogra_> mterry, already spinning ;)
<mterry> ogra_, and there was some question on whether the bugs were the same root cause
<ogra_> mterry, with an adbd fois for your un lock issue too btw ;)
<ogra_> *fix
<mterry> ogra_, why don't we just land the unity8 branch?
<asac> mterry: nice one
<mterry> ogra_, that's been approved for like a week
<asac> davmor2: can you do a joint tesating of 015 and 016?
<asac> davmor2: seems they going in together will fix the SIM PIN problem
<asac> davmor2: and that will then clear the path for location landing
<asac> thanks!
<Mirv> boiko: yes, but please ask someone with ppa rights to trigger the rebuilds in there directly
<asac> jibel: ^
<Mirv> 
<davmor2> asac: right okay so I'll actually need 016 to finish building then I can
<asac> davmor2: wait ... finish?
<ogra_> mterry, it hasnt been approved
<asac> davmor2: its just dashboard brokenness
<asac> davmor2: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-016/+packages
<ogra_> mterry, i just commented on it a few mins ago
<asac> they are buitl!!
<boiko> Mirv: ah because the sync: thing is broken already, right?
<asac> Mirv: ^ seems the dashboard didnt pick up that we directly uplaoded
<asac> Mirv: ignore... seems it did
<asac> davmor2: so all seems ready
<Mirv> cyphermox: hmm, maybe some publishing went wrong because of the cu2d code refactoring
<ogra_> mterry, seems it was merged with a giant other change that isnt 100% ready
<davmor2> asac: ah package built now yeap no worries
<cyphermox> Mirv: should I just do the copy?
<Mirv> boiko: yes, the sync is no more there
<boiko> Mirv: ok, got it, thanks
<asac> mterry: Saviq: maybe we cna cherry land this input fix?
<Mirv> asac: regarding blockers, the big qtmir/unity8 landing is still being prepared by Saviq. mediaplayer-app blocker fix is approved to land.
<asac> anyway, will not micro manage those :) ... lets hope we get the input landed
<asac> Mirv: cool. you think qtmir/unity8 is realisitc today/early-tomorrow?
<mterry> ogra_, woah...  someone took it and made lp:~unity-team/unity8/new-adbd which is enormous...
<Saviq> asac, I replied already
<Saviq> <Saviq> asac, am testing now
<asac> ah
<asac> thanks
<asac> yeah had reconnects here
<asac> sorry
<jibel> rsalveti, music doesn't stop when music player is closed, but I think that's an existing bug.
<rsalveti> jibel: yeah
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, what we forgot about is the adb change also made it that there's always a password..
<Mirv> cyphermox: it'd probably need qa signoff so another silo. can you sort it out with robru? I need to flee
<mterry> ogra_, you just went ahead and added an automatic "sudo -u phablet -i"?!  I asked for that and you said no  :-(
<cyphermox> there was already a signoff
<cyphermox> robru:  ^^
<mterry> Saviq, I thought our autopilot ran with a lightdm mock though?
<Mirv> are there any other trainguards about before robert in 2h? I can't stay longer than this 10h today alas :(
<Saviq> mterry, remember what our lightdm mock is these days? ;P
<mterry> Saviq, no I mean the real mocks, the ones we use for qmluitests and such
<Saviq> mterry, nope
<Saviq> mterry, we only did the LD_PRELOAD thing, which doesn't seem to work any more
<Saviq> mterry, if you can fix it better, feel free
<mterry> Saviq, well -- depends on whether we feel running autopilot via mocked lightdm is a "real" test or not
<mterry> Saviq, we'd need LD_PRELOAD and QML_PLUGIN_PATH
<mterry> Saviq, for just the lightdm plugin
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, let's go with my approach for now (I used the dbus unlock call)
<Saviq> mterry, and if we decide we want it different is when we'll have a look at this again
<ogra_> mterry, i said i wouldnt know if i can get it to work (we tried multipe times before)
<ogra_> mterry, i got it to work now though
<mterry> ogra_, \o/
<ogra_> mterry, with a gross gross hack though :)
<ogra_> but it works at least
<mterry> Saviq, gotcha, that's fine.  I just had remembered us using the mocks for AP so I didn't even consider having to fix them past the unlock-device script
<davmor2> asac, Saviq: so it looks like the no keyboard on initial boot is in place still but more important on reboot you get no unity8 dash just a black screen with the loading animation.
<Saviq> davmor2, bug #1362619
<mterry> The keyboard on initial boot bug isn't fixed?  /me scratches head
<ubot5> bug 1362619 in unity-scopes-api (Ubuntu RTM) "unity8-dash hangs in scopes backend" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362619
<Saviq> davmor2, and I don't think the keyboard fix from mterry landed
<davmor2> mterry: this is before the silo
<mterry> ah
<ogra_> mterry, "adb shell env" output in auth.log : Sep  8 14:50:32 ubuntu-phablet sudo:  phablet : TTY=pts/38 ; PWD=/home/phablet ; USER=phablet ; COMMAND=/bin/bash -c /bin/bash -cl env
<ogra_> mterry, like inception ;) shell in shell in sudo ...
<mterry> ogra_, heh
<Mirv> dbarth: mp approvals... ^
<davmor2> mterry: need a fresh install system was getting messy and I wanted clean results
<Saviq> mterry, TBH we shouldn't be using any mocks in ap tests if possible, the lockscreen tests should probably be moved to QML ones anyway
<dbarth> Mirv: yup, spotted :/
<mterry> Saviq, well in theory I agree, but handling unlocking via system password is tricky.  Not sure the dbus unlock is much cleaner than a mock, but at least it's using real code
<asac> davmor2: in silo or in general?
<asac> davmor2: i had this problem of no dash loading on krillin this morning
<asac> but also a couple days ago
<asac> rebooting fixed it
<davmor2> asac: rebooting indeed does fix it
<mterry> Saviq, it'd be nice if there was a clean way for the unity8 AP test to be passed the system password
<mterry> *phablet password
<asac> davmor2: right. but i saw it for a week or so from time to time on krilin... never on n4
<Saviq> mterry, well, we should have integration tests that actually test setting/unsetting the password, locking/unlocking the shell, but I don't think unlocking with pin/pass should happen every time...
<asac> i mean.. getting an animation like starting an app forever
 * asac thought a few times it would be great if he could kill the dash just like an app :)
<asac> through the right edge animnation
<mterry> Saviq, well yeah -- ideally we could set / unset the password via the AP test  :)
<Saviq> mterry, which would not be a unity8 ap test, but a high-level platform one
<Saviq> mterry, but yeah, with the adb change right now there's no way to test unsetting the pass, as that will lock you out of the phone ;)
<mterry> Saviq, eh, only high level because of the password thing.  Everything else would likely be local to unity8.  But sure, however we get it done
<ogra_> asac, "restart unity8-dash" in the terminal app works fine
<Saviq> mterry, unless you waited for the adb connection again, as the test really happens on the phone still
<ogra_> asac, generally it shouldnt hang or crash indeed :)
<asac> ogra_: yeah, but its tempting to just shoot it in teh right edge aninmation if it doesnt accept input anymore :)
<asac> ogra_: hehe... true
<asac> but then most apps shouldnt need to be killed either
<asac> but we allow it anyways
<asac> like phone, mesasging etc.
<ogra_> they hog memory
<ogra_> even if they dont run
<asac> not with lifecycle
<ogra_> sure they do
<asac> lifecycle with swap them out if there is not enough mem
<ogra_> a sigstopped app wont free its ram
<asac> it first is sigstopped
<ogra_> only once it gets OOM killed it will
<asac> then it gets serialized and killed
<asac> right
<asac> so in general there shouldnt be a need to kill them
<asac> only to fix dysfunctional apps
<asac> thats hte only valid use case we have in theory forl killing imo
<ogra_> not really
<asac> why not really?
<ogra_> i wouldnt want to have to scroll through the list of apps i have started since i got the new phone
<asac> ogra_: ok thats a user experiennce challenge then
<asac> could be sorted by least recently used
<asac> hehe
<ogra_> if you make them unremovable in the edge swipe things will pile up and the edge switpe will become less useful
<asac> kind of true i guess
<asac> think maybe after not using them for like 2 days they could get hidden
<asac> or only last 10 apps shown
<asac> hehe
<ogra_> that might actually work
<ogra_> until that arm64 phone with 4GB ram comes out and you want to have 20 to stay open :)
<asac> but guess the "kill because app is buggy" isstill a valid use case especially since we have random 3rd party apps in store
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> but that use case also exist for dash :)
<asac> hehe
<ogra_> which it shouldnt though
<ogra_> system stuff needs to be rock solid
<asac> well it shouldnt for any of our key apps
<asac> like phone and messaing
<ogra_> and shell :)
<asac> terminal?
<ogra_> lol
<asac> ah the shell
<ogra_> well, that needs more love first
<asac> indicators and friends
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> not terminal-app
<ogra_> currently close to unusable on krillin ...
 * ogra_ goes back to hack on pam before the standup 
 * asac goes coffee
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 233 DONE (finished: 20140908 14:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/233.changes ===
<ogra_> whee, exciting ...
<cyphermox> rhuddie: hey
<cyphermox> rhuddie: do you agree we can close https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1273629 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1273629 in bluez (Ubuntu) "HSP fails on Ubuntu Touch [Bluetooth headset does not work]" [Critical,Fix committed]
<rhuddie> cyphermox, Hi, yes, I think that one can be closed
<cyphermox> rhuddie: thanks :)
<brendand> seb128, mterry - do we know when/how systemd-shim is going to land in RTM?
<rhuddie> cyphermox, I also checked on the Vivaldi speaker and updated that bug report
<cyphermox> rhuddie: for the Altavoz Vivaldi speaker, would you be able to gather some extra information for me, assuming you have it
<seb128> brendand, I don't
<davmor2> brendand: looking at it now
<cyphermox> ahah, great minds think alike!
<mterry> brendand, ogra_ and asac were looking at it above.  I think very soon
<rhuddie> cyphermox, sure thing
<cyphermox> let me refresh, I didn't see your update I think
<rhuddie> cyphermox, no prob. Let me know if you need any more info on it. I have a big box of devices sat here :)
<cyphermox> rhuddie: indeed I missed the update, that's all; but the hcitool output doesn't contain what I expect
<cyphermox> rhuddie: I'll get you a package to test
<rhuddie> cyphermox, thanks
<asac> brendand: davmor2 is testing that together with the systemd-shim
<asac> er system-settings silo 015 ans 016
<asac> mterry: seb128: are landing the wizard crash in utopic already? i think we will soon need to pull that into rtm
<asac> guess the 015 silo will actually have the same crash
<seb128> asac, not sure if kenvandine plans a landing today, we can probably do one
<asac> kenvandine: can you do that?
<asac> at best now :)... we need that to land a crash free system-settings in rtm
<asac> for HERE and all the good fixes that are in ss
<kenvandine> asac, been trying... it failed qa verification again...
<kenvandine> the biggest issue is the wizard crashing, along with the location service
<kenvandine> which i suspect was introduced with the HERE stuff
<kenvandine> the wizard crashing didn't seem obvious to me, it looks like the wizard finishes... but it leaves crash files
<asac> kenvandine: wait :)
<kenvandine> for the location service and ubuntu-system-settings-wizard
<asac> kenvandine: talking about utopic
<asac> kenvandine: the rtm landing we have now understood... it was missing shim
<kenvandine> oh... the HERE stuff is in utopic-proposed
<asac> and also we need this crash there
<seb128> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-crash/+merge/233589
<seb128> kenvandine, that should fix the crash in the wizard
<kenvandine> great
<asac> right
<kenvandine> so we need to land that :)
<asac> so once we have that in we can also add that to system-settings
<asac> and HERE silo
<kenvandine> seb128, brendand also said he had trouble with the cellular panel
<asac> kenvandine: exactly :)
<kenvandine> which didn't change... and it works fine for me :)
<seb128> kenvandine, I've 2 trivial changes waiting review if you want to include that as well
<asac> kenvandine: isnt that the SIM PIN problem?
<asac> hats the systemd-shim that is in 016
<kenvandine> asac, yes... but it worked for me :)
<seb128> kenvandine, there is a SIM unlock issues, but mterry thinks it's the systemd issue as asac just said
<asac> kenvandine: it worked on utopic because systemd-shim is in there
<kenvandine> ok... i thought that too
<asac> but not in rtm
<kenvandine> but i tried it on rtm 30 minutes after brendand failed it and it all worked
<asac> mterry confirmed that the systemd-shim fixes taht in rtm (which bounced you rlanding)
<kenvandine> woot
<seb128> ;-)
<asac> kenvandine: do you have a locked SIM?
<asac> you need that to reproduce
<brendand> kenvandine, did you try on mako or krillin?
<seb128> that bug is random one
<kenvandine> asac, no... but i know the pin for my ATT sim
<seb128> it's not consistent
<kenvandine> and can unlock/lock/changepin
<kenvandine> brendand, both...
<asac> if its not locked it isnt showing the problem according to bug
<asac> locked aka you need to enter sim pin to make it work
<kenvandine> asac, but what if i lock it?
<kenvandine> that worked
<asac> kenvandine: not sure what that means
<asac> you need to have it in locked state
<asac> then wipe user data
<kenvandine> asac, in settings, you can lock the pin
<asac> and boot
<kenvandine> on the sim
<mterry> kenvandine, and you have to be on krillin I believe
<asac> maybe that too
 * asac doesnt know
<asac> anyway, we think we have that under control. just need the crash fix in utopic
<asac> so we can clear it all into rtm
<kenvandine> cool
<brendand> kenvandine, i saw other problems in the cellular panel, but the silo is in davmor2's hands now so i trust that if what i saw was a real bug he'll find it
<kenvandine> i desparately want to land rtm :)
<brendand> kenvandine, so if davmor2 passes it you're ok
<asac> kenvandine: thanks. let us know when its in utopic later today so w can finish the rest
<kenvandine> brendand, weird... all the cellular panel features worked for me... and the landing to rtm doesn't include any changes to cellular
<kenvandine> asac, will do
<balloons> fginther, any thoughts on what might be wrong with this job? s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-calculator-app-autolanding/35/ I thought it was something within jenkins, but s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-calculator-app-autolanding/34 seemed to run fine . . .
<fginther> balloons, I'll be able to take a peek in about an hour
<balloons> ty
<kenvandine> whoops
<kenvandine> asac, seb128: no available silos :)
<kenvandine> thostr_, pmcgowan: can we free silo 15 (apneditor)?  It's not ready to land and I need a silo to land the settings fix that we hope will clear the way for an rtm landing
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, i vote yes, Wellark is working with mpt on agreeing design
<kenvandine> it's outdated anyway :)
<asac> Mirv: ^^ can you clear silo if wellark is fine?
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ping robru if any citrain jenkins jobs have unexpected results.
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi guys. could someone re-trigger the builds in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-017/+packages
<pete-woods> the broken dependency seems to have made it into distro now :)
<cjwatson> pete-woods: done
<cyphermox> asac: I thought Mirv had left, I can clear silos if confirm the silo?
<cjwatson> jibel: could ubuntu-rtm/landing-003 (spreadsheet line 46) make its way onto the QA trello board, please?  the important change is re-enabling signature checking - so making sure that ordinary app installation from the store still works, and also that sideloading apps onto a device from the SDK still works (which broke the last time we did this, and we believe we've fixed).  note that the latter requires the qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu ...
<cjwatson> ... from ubuntu/landing-003, which is landing in utopic at the moment
<cjwatson> jibel: this is moderately urgent as (a) it's one of the current blockers in landing team mails, (b) ubuntu/landing-003 was published a little prematurely and these two were meant to be in sync
<Wellark> pmcgowan, kenvandine, asac ?
<kenvandine> Wellark, i freed silo 15 with the apneditor
<pete-woods> cjwatson: thanks!
<Wellark> kenvandine: ack.
<Wellark> kenvandine: I will ping thostr_ when I've done the fixes from the design review.
<jibel> cjwatson, done
<kenvandine> Wellark, thx
<Wellark> kenvandine: need to revert the OptionSelectors :(
<Wellark> they look way better than the ListItem.ItemSelector
<cjwatson> jibel: thanks
<Wellark> but it's better to suck consistently ;)
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, how was my luck at a QA pass? will we be discussing results when the landing team meet in half an hour?
<kenvandine> Wellark, consistency is best :)
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: having issue fighting sim pin locks on rtm currently
<kenvandine> Wellark, i wish the OptionSelector had a better style
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, ok, thanks :-)
<kenvandine> davmor2, oh?  in system-settings?
<kenvandine> oh right.. we think that was because of the systemd-shim problem
<davmor2> kenvandine: Yeah I have the systemd-shim installed I think let me double check that and try again
<davmor2> kenvandine: the silo with the fix in I should say
<kenvandine> davmor2, oh... rtm silo 1 is interesting
<kenvandine> davmor2, looks like a fix for a regression in ofono that prevented entering pin
<davmor2> kenvandine: the other issue is that sim unlock constantly tells you there are 3 attapts left
<kenvandine> davmor2, is that in system-settings?
<kenvandine> or the shell?
<davmor2> kenvandine: everywhere
<kenvandine> ok, that could be related to the fix in silo 1
<davmor2> kenvandine: leading me to lock my phone
<kenvandine> which i never even saw that regression
<davmor2> sim even
<kenvandine> ugh
<bzoltan> asac: are you around?
<bzoltan> asac: I wonder if it would be possible to set up group highlights for this channel. For example we define and "sdk tools dependency" group with the "click, android tools, emulator, phablet-tools, QtCreator" and the CI train would ping the sdk-tools-deps when any of the dependencies put in a silo for landing.
<bzoltan> pmcgowan:  ^
<fginther> balloons, I'm a little confused by that one too
<balloons> fginther, so the merge redoes the tests, but afaict the autolanding never gets past setup right?
<cjwatson> bzoltan: hm, does your IRC client not have suitable highlighting facilities?
<fginther> balloons, right, the setup failed during phablet-config writable-image
<cjwatson> /hilight -channels #ubuntu-ci-eng -regexp Silos:.*click
<cjwatson> or whatever
<fginther> balloons, which it had successfully executed a few commands earlier
<fginther> and is working in the next 2 test runs
<bzoltan> cjwatson: I have :) But I would love to see something formal in place. So to make sure that certain information reaches the defined parties.
<cjwatson> I dunno, I'm a big fan of decentralisation for this kind of thing :)
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  as the dude who's butt is kicked when something goes wrong with the SDK tools I do love centralization  :D
<balloons> fginther, so is it possible something in the merge is causing it? Seemingly the answer is no, but since they work on other mp's...
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  My dream would be actually to have an SDK signature flag in the CI sheet for all projects what can cause regression in the SDK. The same way I could imagine that all projects with dependencies would benefit from such policy.
<fginther> balloons, no no no, this is during the generic setup of the device. Completely unrelated to the MP. It's possible there are some lingering setup and timing issues that need to be resolved after the adb user change
<balloons> fginther, it's just odd that it worked for the others. That's actually the third try for that mp
<balloons> autolanding 32 and 33 are also autoland attempts
<cjwatson> bzoltan: I think what I'm saying is that you're in a better place to know what you need to pay attention to from your experience, and it seems like an odd choice to want to put that information somewhere where it's harder for you to update
<cjwatson> regressions> this is what autopkgtests are meant to be for :)
<bzoltan> cjwatson: what I am thinking about is an information pushing instead of pulling.
<cjwatson> they're exactly meant as a way to assert things about the behaviour of your dependencies
<bzoltan> cjwatson: can autopkgtests test emulator creation, deployment, chroot creating and usage, app launcher features from the QtC?
<cjwatson> all this business with highlighting people to do manual testing isn't very scalable
<cjwatson> it's all software, I don't see why not
<cjwatson> (though nested VMs may become an issue)
<bzoltan> cjwatson: yeps... exactly
<cjwatson> all I'm saying is that figuring out how to ask more people to do manual testing on things isn't a very forward-looking approach
<bzoltan> cjwatson: With that one I agree. I am not suggesting more manual tests.
<bzoltan> cjwatson: I am thinking about how to make sure that projects get informed about the upcoming changes of their dependencies.
<cjwatson> bzoltan: might be something to ask the CI Airline people about, rather than bodging more stuff into the spreadsheet
<cjwatson> some kind of subscription approach
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  might sound childish, but in my past it proved to be working. Like making mandatory to walk to the owner of a project what depends on your project and have a handshake. Not more..
<balloons> fginther, so I guess I can just leave it in your hands then and you can get it passing?
<bzoltan> cjwatson: I know the CI sheet is heavy already.
<fginther> balloons, yes, there is one thing that I can tweak and then see how it goes after that. Am I ok to re-approve that MP?
<balloons> fginther, yes
<cjwatson> bzoltan: I suspect those were smaller projects than Ubuntu though :)
<bzoltan> cjwatson: That is how Maemo/Meego used to work. That was not very small :)
<cjwatson> bzoltan: considerably smaller than Ubuntu
<cjwatson> certainly in terms of the platform's dependency graph
<bzoltan> cjwatson: from that point, no doubt
<ogra_> meego cloud, meego server and meego desktop were surely rare occurences ;)
<asac> bzoltan: i would suggest to wait till sil is back and see if there are aliases to also include in the pings
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  the point is that making dependency lines to meet and shake hands at agreed milestones is something what i have seen working and it was improving stability
<bzoltan> ogra_: by then Qt was an internal project :)
<cjwatson> bzoltan: yeah, I'm just familiar with the dependency graphs above some of the things I maintain, and I fear having to talk to 100 people any time I change anything :P
<cjwatson> so anything like that probably needs to be non-blocking most of the time
<bzoltan> cjwatson: that is why I am suggesting an automatic step, if that is possible. If not, then just ignore me :) I am daydreaming too often
<cjwatson> bzoltan: right, that's why I'm suggesting talking to the airline folks as they're better-placed to do things that aren't horrible ongoing  :)bodges
<cjwatson> err rearrange the end of that to make sense
<bzoltan> cjwatson: Yes, I will do so. Thanks for your input.
<kenvandine> asac, i tested utopic silo 15 on both utopic-proposed and on my krillin with rtm + silo 1 and silo 16 (ofono and shim)
<kenvandine> asac, no more crash in the wizard... but there is still a crash file left by _usr_bin_ubuntu-location-serviced
<kenvandine> sim lock/unlock also worked in settings, and i verified i could unlock a locked sim  from the shell after reboot
<asac> kenvandine: locationserviced is not a regression afaik
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> good
<asac> so its fine and we can tackle it after imo
<popey> who maintains the 7digital scope?
<kenvandine> asac, so syncing the landing will also pull in the location settings which is line 20
<kenvandine> asac, which requires a manual step for trust-store for testing
<kenvandine> asac, should i change rtm silo 15 from a utopic sync to sync from the current utopic landing?
<kenvandine> the end result will be the same
<asac> davmor2: ^^ fine with thsi?
<kenvandine> i'll copy dbarth's comment over to the other line with instructions to manually start that
<kenvandine> or rather a link to the bug it works around :)
<asac> davmor2: he is talking about getting system-settings that has the ziward crash into the silo 15 for one sign off
<asac> davmor2: alternatively we could first clear that 015 silo with the crash whitelisted given that we have it in the pipe and then just land that fix after
<kenvandine> davmor2, since the location access stuff landed already in utopic, it'll pull that in regardless
<asac> kenvandine: wait for davmor2 ... he is testing those silos right now
<davmor2> asac: let me have a quick think about it while I test shouldn't take too long.
<asac> davmor2: thanks
<asac> kenvandine: just continue on your utopic silo for now :)
<asac> e.g. get that fixed, landed etc.
<kenvandine> i like option 2 :)
<asac> davmor will ome back
<kenvandine> asac, landed already
<kenvandine> just not merged back
<sergiusens> popey: someone in thostr_'s team, pete-woods would be a wild guess
<popey> sergiusens: ta
<kenvandine> davmor2, note i tested the utopic silo on krillin rtm and it was all good for me
<Mirv> back to check, is there anything urgent? robert should be here as soon as his morning meeting ends.
<pete-woods> popey: you need to speak to facundobatista I think
<popey> pete-woods: ok
<Mirv> robru: note the cyphermox's missing mtp package, it needs to be hunted. possibly a case of "publish returns success but does not actually publish anything"? I've gotten into habit of double checking rtm publishings on what they I actually did
<robru> Mirv: yep, there absolutely was (and may still be) a bug where rtm publishings report success without actually doing anything.
<robru> cyphermox: ^
<Mirv> robru: and that ^ a watch_only build seems to fail after sync build, the configuration seems empty. I've resolved such cases by adding the package names manually instead of using sync:N, after the build, reconfiguring, and building with watch_only after that.
<robru> Mirv: yep, the sync:N logic isn't implemented very well. unfortunately I'm drowning in fixing up basic code quality of citrain, it's hard for me to even look at large bugs like that.
<Mirv> so basically nothing trainguards can't workaround, but the workarounds need to be applied every time
<Mirv> robru: yes, I don't think it should be tackled now, but sync works for syncing the sources, then manually reconfiguring + building with watch_only should work for now.
<Mirv> for users of the train it should all be transparent, we just have some more clicking to do than optimal :)
<robru> Mirv: "requiring more clicking than is optimal" is the core ethos of citrain.
<balloons> ogra_, if you don't mind: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/phablet-tools/remove-python2-support/+merge/233754. I fixed the bug nik90_ mentioned on g+ the other day by just removing python2
<tedg> robru, In silo 11 I think I fixed the approval, but the dashboard is still showing an issue.
<tedg> robru, Is that a manual thing?
<cjwatson> tedg: the dashboard is showing the result of the last publish attempt
<tedg> Ah, okay.
<robru> tedg: yeah, the MP looks good, just need to run the publish job again. I'm on it
<tedg> robru, Can you please publish silo 11?
<tedg> Thanks!
<ogra_> balloons, i assume we dont have anyone running these tests on older images at home ?
<davmor2> asac, kenvandine: so I don't think that the wizard crash is the last of the blockers.  So let me try and get settings, sim unlock and location landed, if it is just the wizard crash we can whitelist, if it isn't there will still be 3 free silos in about 20minutes that you can add the new fix too, hope that makes sense
<robru> cjwatson: ah, that silo has a NEW source package, can you review it? or should I just publish it to the real NEW queue? ;-)
<cjwatson> robru: NEW source?  easier for us to review that in the real queue
<cjwatson> it's only new binaries that need pre-review
<kenvandine> davmor2, ok, do you know what the other blockers are?
<balloons> ogra_, I think that is a very fair assessment. Some of the testsuites even require python3 now
<ogra_> balloons, ACK then ... not sure when i can land it though, i'm a bit swamped in developer mode fixes
<asac> davmor2: cool. yeah, lets get the big pile pushed and then get the crash fix in right after
<asac> davmor2: the crash fix we can put into the HERE silo then
<asac> so we can land those together
<robru> cjwatson: ok i'll publish it for real then, thanks
<asac> we could already built it there
<ogra_> sergiusens, second pair of eyes for: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/phablet-tools/remove-python2-support/+merge/233754 ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: why not
<robru> cjwatson: do you remember if there's some kind of whitelist before citrain is able to sync a NEW source into utopic? I remember it used to be that way on the old daily_release system (pre-citrain), but I can't remember if it's still like that. anyway let me know if you don't see indicator-datetime show up in NEW shortly.
<davmor2> asac, kenvandine: oh sure if you can build it in the here silo go for it I thought it needed targeting against 15 which seems to be fixing stuff already so didn't want that having to be re-tested
<ogra_> sergiusens, dunno, you tell me :)
<cjwatson> robru: not afaik, I think the only reason this whole preNEW idea exists is because otherwise it used to block a whole stack
<sergiusens> ogra_: already added needs fixing ;-)
<kenvandine> davmor2, i think asac meant if we can, land silo 15
<ogra_> oh
<kenvandine> then we'll push the crash fix in the HERE silo
<asac> kenvandine: right. think you can already push the fix into the HERE silo
<robru> Mirv: any reason you didn't get packaging ack for silo 2? I see you published it but it's just sitting there requiring ACK
<robru> seems a simple diff
<asac> so its ready for davmor to get on right after signing off the current silo thatjust has teh wizard
<asac> if he doesnt trust us he could also take a sneak preview then :)
<cjwatson> robru: IMO preNEWing of source packages is an obsolete concept; just having code review of the packaging should be good enough
<robru> cjwatson: ahh makes sense, yeah I'm glad we don't have stacks anymore ;-)
<cjwatson> robru: indicator-display in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+queue now
<robru> cjwatson: anyway I looked over the packaging, seems sane to me
<kenvandine> asac, how do i add it to the HERE silo?  that's a sync:10
<robru> cjwatson: thanks!
<kenvandine> asac, can i add an additional sync?
<asac> err
<asac> robru: ^^ can you help kenvandine ?
<robru> kenvandine: no. no you can't do that.
<asac> robru: he wants to sync from archive now i think
<asac> into the HERE silo
<asac> I THINK
<asac> :)
<kenvandine> well... i was thinking from utopic silo 15
<kenvandine> it's in utopic-proposed
<kenvandine> not release
<asac> kenvandine: isnt that in the archive now?
<asac> right
<asac> but will soon be
<asac> robru: let us know what options we have :)
<kenvandine> settings takes longer than most to publish
<asac> or rather let kenvandine know
<robru> kenvandine: you can't have multiple sync:s, but you can list additional source packages and copy-package them directly. and then reconfigure the silo and WATCH_ONLY build...
<kenvandine> i think the autopkgtests
<robru> queuebot: yay! ;-)
<kenvandine> robru, oh... i could do a copy package then :)
<robru> kenvandine: copy-package ALL THE THINGS
<bzoltan1> robru: I am still testing the UITK in silo10 for Ubuntu. The QtCreator MRs have no Silo. Do you think it would be OK to use the silo10 for QtCreator plugins too?
<bzoltan1> robru:  because I see that it is hard to get silo today :)
<robru> bzoltan1: yes there are currently none available. feel free to merge your requests and then I can reconfig the silo for you.
<kenvandine> robru, i don't have upload rights to the ppa
<kenvandine> copy-package --from=~ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu/landing-015 --suite=utopic --to=~ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu-rtm/landing-004 --to-suite=14.09 -b ubuntu-system-settings
<kenvandine> robru, ^^
<asac> kenvandine: are u core-dev?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> but i guess that isn't good enough for the ppa
<asac> i can add you to the uploaders for that ppa then
<kenvandine> asac, cool
<asac> without any alignement
<asac> one sec
<asac> done
<asac> kenvandine: just dont misuse :)
<asac> you can now
<kenvandine> ok, copied :)
<cjwatson> I think it would be possible to give ubuntu-core-dev an upload ACL on the ci-train-ppa-service PPAs without making them a member of the team and causing everyone to get loads of build failure mails
<cjwatson> though it would have to be done individually for each PPA
<robru> cjwatson: why is everybody afraid of the build failure mailvalanche? don't people have mail filters? ;-)
<cjwatson> it's rude to impose that on a big team
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ping robru if any citrain jenkins jobs have unexpected results.
<tedg> robru, So desrt said that he should have the systemd-shim patch we need for cgroups by tomorrow morning, which makes me want to try the UAL cgroups landing tomorrow afternoon.
<tedg> robru, How does that work from the "expected amount of chaos" perspective?
<tedg> robru, Are there are big landings you're expecting?
<asac> 19:16 < davmor2> asac, ogra_, robru: also I'm happy with 001, 015 and 016 combination, but they will all need to land in the same image or they will break stuff between them.
<asac> robru: ^^
<asac> thanks!
<asac> all push, then image, then we go for HERE silo :)
<ogra_> asac, we're talking about rtm silos, right ?
<asac> yeah
<asac> robru: ^^
<asac> see above
<asac> :)
<asac> ogra_: dont you know how to publish?
<ogra_> asac, i sure do
<asac> ok ... well i will not suggest anything that would not be normal as i am sure then something bad will happedn :)
<ogra_> asac, 001 cant land
<asac> why?
<ogra_> according to the dashboard it hasnt been signed off or even tested
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=
<asac> davmor2: davmor posted above that he signed it off
<asac> err
<asac> ogra_: ^^
<ogra_> asac, i think awe_ just said it misses top approbval in one MP
<bzoltan1> robru: the silo10 is ready for reconf
<ogra_> asac, which means it will block
<awe_> ogra_, asac, it's *not* ready
<asac> rsalveti: can you check out the MP for 001
<awe_> which is why it's not top-approved
<ogra_> awe_, thanks ... thought so
<awe_> regressions found and bugs filed on Fri, I will update the MP shortly
<rsalveti> asac: check #phablet :-)
<asac> k
<asac> shorly meaning?
<asac> :)
<asac> hehe
 * asac will go for dinner and check back later
<asac> this is a key part to get system settings in and also HERE
<asac> etc.
<asac> many thing are depending on this
<asac> so no pressure
<asac> hehe
<asac> rsalveti: ^
<asac> cu
<awe_> asac, sure...but we can't land things that are obviously broken
 * asac checks out for 2h
<asac> just make it so that its not more broken than the current situation :)
<asac> so no regressions
<asac> hehe
<asac> anyway 2h gone
<asac> will check then
<asac> we could go and just do the fix enter pin part
<ogra_> we could just fix everything and land all silos a day before release, sure
<asac> right, but i am suggestint the opposite ... just cherry pick the sim enter one if the other part is the problem
<asac> split up landings
<asac> hehe
<asac> anyway, think its under control for the next couple hours
<ogra_> asac, sure
<Mirv> robru: no, just ran out of time
<ogra_> plars, looks like we're missing a device for the 233 utopic-proposed tests ?
<ogra_> wow, filemanager is as bad in utopic as it is in rtm
<ogra_> and we seem to have the same 9 failures in unity8
<ogra_> in both images
<Mirv> while here, I'll try fixing boiko's landing before going towards sleep, now that the media landing happened.
<boiko> Mirv: please let me know if you need anything from my side
<Mirv> boiko: looking good, it should be ready for testing once the build job reports so (it's running watch_only build on the triggered rebuilds)
<Mirv> and amd64 already succeeded
<boiko> nice!
 * boiko flashes the phone with the rtm image again for testing
<plars> ogra_: good catch! I restarted one earlier but there's a 3rd one that needed it. It's running now
<plars> ogra_: and the security fix seems to work locally, merging it now
<plars> jdstrand: ^
<ogra_> plars, yay
<ogra_> overall that looks really good !
<jdstrand> nice, thanks!
<ogra_> these security issues once again show how moot the percentages are :P
<robru> tedg: i dunno, it's all chaos, as long as we build images in between the big ones I'm happy
<balloons> sergiusens, replied back. I would rather keep the changes separate as phablet-click-test-setup has some other issues as well and may take more time to land
<robru> bzoltan: sorry for the delay, was having breakfast. done: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/1866/console
<sergiusens> balloons: as this change requires a ci run of every test I don't think it will be fast enough anyways; I'd rather do the full run once only.
<tedg> robru, K, do you know when other big ones are?
<sergiusens> balloons: unless you take care of the actual landing; then it's fine
<balloons> sergiusens, fair enough, fair enough.. I'll drop the second MP and roll the changes into the one that is open
<robru> tedg: sorry no, just published rtm1 and rtm15, will build an image once they land
<ogra_> robru, 001 was definitely not ready
<ogra_> and according to davmor2 there wwere three silos that need to go together
<ogra_> (001 being one of them=
<ogra_> )
<cyphermox> robru: Mirv: so what's your suggested course of action for mtp; should I copy it in rtm, should something else be done?
<robru> ogra_: yeah, on davmor2's approval I published them...
<ogra_> robru, if you scroll 50 lines up you see the conversation about this
<robru> ogra_: ah sorry I just read the ping itself not the whole scrollback.
<ogra_> robru, that was blocked by the owner of silo 001
<ogra_> and the MP sholdnt be landeable at all
<ogra_> it was not top approved
<ogra_> how could you publish that ?
<robru> ogra_: yeah, how could I publish that?? maybe because rtm syncs don't deal with MPs, they do source package copies from other silos and/or archives.
<ralsina_> robru: can I get a silo for row 67? I see you're running low, so I have no problem with "not today" :-)
<robru> ogra_: seriously rtm1 doesn't have an MP.
<ogra_> ouch, right
<ogra_> robru, well, it has a corresponding utopic silo thats blocked
<robru> ogra_: ok, well, fix it in utopic and we'll re-sync it to RTM I guess.
<robru> awesome.
<bzoltan> robru:  thank you
<robru> bzoltan: you're welcome!
<robru> ralsina_: eh, can you be fast?
<ralsina_> robru: well, it has to go to rtm but I can get the utopic stuff done in 45' or so
<ogra_> robru, except that everyghing will be broken now in rtm til that is fixed (by tomorrow i was just toold)
<robru> ralsina_: ok cool
<robru> ogra_: well, here we are.
<ogra_> yeah, bad ...
<robru> ogra_: perhaps we'll be saved by that bug that makes rtm silos report publication without actually having been published properly.
<tedg> robru, Oh, I think I just merged and cleaned 11 before the rtm silo was made.
<tedg> robru, Did I screw that up?
<robru> tedg: yes but no worries, we can just sync from utopic rather than the silo, no worries.
<charles> grumble
<tedg> robru, Okay, so I just need to put the package name there?
<robru> tedg: on the rtm row, additional sources column should read 'sync:ubuntu,utopic your package names here'
<charles> tedg, commit message added
<robru> ralsina_: you got 12 ^
<ralsina_> robru: thx!
<robru> ralsina_: you're welcome!
<tedg> robru, K, updated line 51
<tedg> robru, Can I get silo 11 for line 53 ?
<tedg> It should make everyone else build faster :-)
<robru> tedg: sure, once it finishes freeing (sloooow)
<robru> it's a race, let's see if silo 6 or 11 frees faster ;-)
<tedg> Heh, go!
<awe_> robru, can you help me clear up some confusion re: the ofono silos?  Apparently I've been told that silo-001 has landed, although the "Testing pass? Image #" hadn't been recorded?
<tedg> charles, Thanks, think we're good.
<robru> awe_: right, so what happened was that davmor2 said it was tested, so I published it
<awe_> robru, right... we need to figure out some way for there to be coordination between QA and the lander
<awe_> I will keep this in mind for the next landing
<robru> awe_: well somehow davmor2 got it in his head that it was his job to be testing silo 1. he probably got that idea by reading from the dashboard that silo 1 was tested and ready for QA signoff (or maybe somebody told him that, I dunno). anyway there are systems in place for communicating this stuff, we just need to use them.
<kenvandine> robru, well he got into a situation where he had sim locking problems, because of the shim landing...
<kenvandine> and added silo 1 to try to get out of it, because of the description on the silo
<kenvandine> robru, he wasn't intending to test it when he did... but he hit a problem that seemed related
<robru> greyback: Saviq: please approve your MPs https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-019-2-publish/11/console
<Saviq> robru, oop
<Saviq> kgunn, can you https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/gles-sync/+merge/233650
<greyback> Saviq: done
<Saviq> greyback, and I can't reproduce your issue with the sudo pwd :/
<greyback> Saviq: ok I'll approve it as it unblocks stuff
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, it's definitely better than before...
<greyback> slow internet is slow
<Saviq> robru, done, sorries
<Saviq> kgunn, unping
<greyback> Saviq: robru: ok all should be approved
<awe_> robru, can we just publish silo-018, and then merge?  We'll handle the reported regressions in a subsequent landing.
<robru> awe_: sounds good to me!
<ogra_> awe_, robru, it would probably also be nice to have a new blocker bug for this and have it mentioned in the landing mail
<ogra_> since that image we're trying to build is planned to go to the customer for QA
<robru> tedg: ok you got silo 6
<awe_> ogra_, have we promoted an rtm image yet?
<tedg> robru, Great, thanks!
<robru> tedg: you're welcome!
<ogra_> awe_, no, but the landing robru just did closes one of the blocker bugs
<awe_> ogra_, rtm14 tag added to the new bug
<robru> ogra_: oh, I fixed something? yyaaaaaaayyyyy!
<ogra_> awe_, so it would be promoted without having a new one
<awe_> ogra_, you mean a block-promotion bug?  Note sure how this is indicated
<awe_> ogra_, I added rtm14 to the new bug and it's Critical
<ogra_> awe_, we just need a bug for the issue and robru needs to add it to the blocker list
<awe_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1366231
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1366231 in ofono (Ubuntu) "[krillin] When FlightMode disabled ConnectionManager interface isn't restored" [Critical,In progress]
<ogra_> awe_, so give the bug number to robru and he should put it in the blocker list of the landing mail
<ogra_> (not sure where else)
<awe_> ogra_, how does the merge happen now?  Do I just top-approve the MP?
<ogra_> awe_, yeah, and someone needs to publish the silo after tthat
<ogra_> that should then auto-merge
<davmor2> awe_: I was testing the shim that helped fix the sim card lock issue but the rtm branch meant you could type in any number and it would say it was wrong including the right number,  So without your fix from silo 001 it was impossible to test and land the other fixes that were needed so we could unblock the location fixes
<ogra_> robru, you landed 016 too, right ?
<davmor2> awe_: In general a pig of a day that needed 3 silos landing in order to test 1
<ogra_> davmor2, right, but ofiono wasnt even remotely ready ...
<robru> ogra_: no, somebody else did before I even saw it. it was already merged & cleaned before I even got the ping to publish it.
<ogra_> robru, ok
<davmor2> ogra_: Why are we landing stuff in silos that isn't ready? Surely that is what trunk is for, Then you request the silo when it is ready to land?
<ogra_> davmor2, both silos get assigned at the same time ... not sure why 001 had content before ofono landed in utopic though ... it shouldnt
<davmor2> ogra_: I think it might of been filled directly
<awe_> davmor2, I care about and do most of my testing on rtm
<ogra_> davmor2, right, still, the rtm silo should only be filled once the utopic one landed
<awe_> davmor2, and I don't like landing things in either place with regressions
<ogra_> davmor2, by the rule nothing should be in the rtm silo before that
<awe_> anyways, let's try and keep more in sync with landings...  this kinda slipped thru our own processes
<ogra_> not sure why it did here
<awe_> ogra_, no not true
<tedg> robru, Can I get an rtm silo for line 52 please?
<awe_> silos can be done in parallele
<davmor2> awe_: Indeed and that is why I thought it was safe
<awe_> davmor2, well... the utopic MP hadn't been approved, and neither utopic nor rtm silos had a testing pass set to "yes" w/image #
<davmor2> awe_: I figured it just needed to wait for you to come on and test it against rtm but had already landed in utopic and so was safe.  But to be fair is did fix the sim unlock issue I had landed in
<awe_> anyways, what's done is done
<ogra_> awe_, they shouldnt
<robru> tedg: ok you got rtm16
<tedg> robru, Great, thank you!
<ogra_> awe_, the plan is that you get an rtm silo reserved when you get your utopic silo
<ogra_> awe_, but only fill it once utopic landed
<awe_> ogra, marked the MP as top-approved; looks like someone already clicked publish for utopic
<awe_> does the merge happen automagically?
<ogra_> hmm, dunno
<ogra_> i know that sil added a check that blocks promotion if an MP isnt top approved
<ogra_> i dont get how that could get published at all
 * davmor2 blames the shell script, in the python script, in the perl script, in the javascript, in the ether
<brendand> robru, hey - is there any code around in citrain that can update the spreadsheet? preferring python
<ralsina_> robru: silo 12 ready to publish, if you can start a copy to rtm, I'm done with it
<robru> brendand: no, it doesn't work that way. you have to write JS code in the spreadsheet that polls your other thing and updates itself. you can't push data into the spreadsheet without triggering horrible revert explosions (it doesn't scale and then google solves this by throwing away hours worth of work at a time)
<robru> brendand: but don't write any code in the spreadsheet because that particular code base has no version control, no unit tests, and no review process. we just live-edit production. it's a total clusterfuck that i'd like to see shrink, not grow.
<brendand> robru, ah i was worried about swearing but well, you've set the precedent now
<brendand> so i say, poo
<robru> ralsina_: ok you're building in silo 17: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-017-1-build/4/console
<ralsina_> robru: ack
<brendand> robru, so where should i put my code then?
<robru> brendand: you just... don't. I dunno. you're trying to make the trello board update the spreadsheet status right?
<brendand> robru, yup
<robru> brendand: yeah I'm not sure what to tell you. citrain wasn't designed for this level of web-service integration hooks. we're not github. this isn't web2.0. This is a pile of shitty python scripts and a spreadsheet. it's a miracle that any of it works, and it's a delicate balance.
<robru> brendand: the dashboard and queuebot only work because they are read-only things that poll the spreadsheet, they don't put anything into the spreadsheet
<brendand> robru, no worries - i can tell anyone who asks it's just not feasible right now
<brendand> robru, i'll focus on the things i can do with read-only
<davmor2> robru: hahahaha nice I'm glad to see you rank your fellow team-mate coding skills so highly ;)
<ralsina_> robru: silo rtm-17 job says SUCCESS but the packages are not in the silo
<davmor2> robru: I'm with you though sometime I'm amazed the bandaids are still stuck on :)
<robru> ralsina_: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-017 looks fine to me?
<ralsina_> robru: ha, it's there now. I'm impatient I guess :-)
<robru> ralsina_: no worries
<robru> tedg: your'e building in rtm1: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-001-1-build/45/console
<tedg> robru, How does that work with rtm 1 and 2 ?
<tedg> robru, 1 should pick up 2's changes since we built them in utopic in order.
<tedg> robru, Should we just kill rtm2? Or let QA test them in order?
<robru> tedg: oh I didn't notice the duplication there. yeah I guess just skip right to the newest one, if they were released to utopic in order then rtm1 should contain everything in rtm2. no point wasting QA's time with two very similar landings.
<robru> tedg: make sure you test rtm1 in in rtm ;-)
<robru> before sending to QA
<tedg> robru, Cool, on it.
<ralsina_> robru: can you publish silo 12 please?
<robru> ralsina_: it was already, but merging it for you now
<ralsina_> robru: oh, thx
<robru> ralsina_: you're welcome!
 * robru -> lunch
<alecu> hi trainguards! Dobey and I are working on some bugfixes for pay-ui, because gatox is on vacation. Now we got a new click for pay-ui that we'd like to submit to the store. I know that gatox usually asks fginther to upload those packages... but is there any other thing that we should keep in mind?
<fginther> alecu, there is a review utility that that app store reviewers use, make sure that passes
<fginther> alecu, at the moment I can't find what this called
<fginther> alecu, I think this is it: https://code.launchpad.net/~click-reviewers/click-reviewers-tools/trunk
<alecu> great, I'll check with that too
<alecu> seems to be already packaged as click-reviewers-tools
<alecu> but doesn't seem to be up-to-date.
<robru> alecu: yeah just get the trunk of that
<alecu> robru: fginther: trunk gives two errors, but I think that should be expected from pay-ui, since it runs unconfined and it has a special hook: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8293383/
<alecu> popey: do you know about that? ^
<robru> alecu: seems reasonable, i'd say go for the upload and let popey sort it out ;-)
<alecu> great. fginther, robru, where should I upload the click package?
<robru> alecu: not sure. only a tight cabal has the password to upload core apps. ping popey
<alecu> ok, I've sent mail about that to popey and francis.
<tedg> robru, Can I please get a silo for line 60?
<robru> tedg: silo 9!
<tedg> robru, Great, thank you!
<robru> tedg: you're welcome!
<popey> alecu: if fginther uploads it, I'll approve pay-ui
<asac> robru: all going fwell?
<robru> asac: yep, fixing up citrain piece by piece
<robru> asac: publishings coming alnog as well
<asac> robru: citrain busted? what did you do :)?
<balloons> robru, once you are done playing with the citrain :-), can you give a quick peek at the autopilot packaging changes I have in my MP and approve/deny? It's just adding a couple depends https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/autopilot/fix-1328600/+merge/227399
<asac> robru: anyway. i will be out today. wonder how close we got in elimiating our big blockers today on rtm
<asac> but will check the mail tomorrow
<asac> so we can continue on that mission
<robru> balloons: lgtm, but I'd prefer if you could sort the dependency list. Please run 'wrap-and-sort -a -t' in the source tree root and then re-add the comment in debian/control that that'll discard
<asac> promotable == rtm branch
<robru> asac: yeah, from what I gathered, I published a regression but I fixed another, we'll have to wait for QA to get the next image to know for sure
<asac> good luck. if you need any support or so, slangasek is probably around for a while longer; otherwise text me :)
<asac> robru: published a regression?
<asac> hmm. with QA sign off?
<asac> no wayt o back out?
<asac> well, i will let you figure and hope we can resurrect that tomorrow to promotable state at least
<robru> asac: yeah, no worries, upstream is on it
<asac> for backouts etc. steve can probably help if you want to get that out
<robru> thanks
<asac> robru: right, but remember that that will take days usually
<asac> :)
<asac> upstream fixing someting quick is rare
<asac> hehe
<asac> backout is usually better
<asac> cu
<balloons> robru, command run. what do you mean by 're-add the comment in debian/control that that'll discard'?
<robru> balloons: running wrap-and-sort discards comments in debian/control, which you should have one if you follow the citrain packaging guidelines. check your diff. if you see a comment block deleted from debian/control, copy&paste it back in there
<balloons> robru, ahh.. k, no comments in the debian/control :-)
<balloons> robru, if you can add your 'OK' to the MP I'd appreciate it
<robru> balloons: oh sorry, sure
<robru> balloons: ah that wrap-and-sort was noisier than I'd expected ;-)
<balloons> robru, yes, veebers said the same thing ;-) But it's done
<balloons> I thought it would just inline my changes
<veebers> I'm blaming you for that robru ;-)
<dobey> robru: hi. any idea why something would be on the "Archive" page of the spreadsheet, but not actually in ubuntu-rtm?
<robru> dobey: probably something exploded. it's happening. if you notice it, just make a new request and I can take care of it
<dobey> robru: ok
<dobey> alecu: ^^
<robru> veebers: blame away! I love sorted debian/controls ;-)
<alecu> dobey: ouch :P We better take a close look at the latest landings.
<alecu> robru: is that fixed if we do a new landing + srccopy?
<dobey> i guess it would be
<dobey> if just asking for a srccopy again would fix it, anyway
<robru> alecu: yep, any new landings that go through utopic will contain previous releases from trunk by definition, so everything that gets released to rtm will by definition contain all previous releases, even if the previous release never made it to rtm
<dobey> and we need to do a new landing for ubuntuone-credentials at least (once my branch is approved), so maybe we should just do that
<dobey> alecu: do we need to do a unity-scope-click landing?
<robru> bfiller: please approve your MPs. https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-020-2-publish/2/console also I have no idea why you have MPs in an rtm landing, that makes no sense to me
<robru> brb folks, gotta get dinner started
<fginther> alecu, are you still around?
<slangasek> robru: do you need help with a revert for whatever this regression is you mentioned above?
<robru> slangasek: I don't think so. upstream said they'd have a fix by morning. if not, europeans can look at reverting it. I'm not in a great position to know what the image quality is currently like, currently I'm knee-deep in citrain internals
<robru> slangasek: the thing is, the regression I published fixes a different blocker. so if we revert it, from what I understand, we don't actually get ahead there. so I think we should just wait for upstream to fix that regression and enjoy the other blocker that got fixed.
<slangasek> robru: ok; so the regression and the fix weren't in unrelated uploads, and a clean revert doesn't get us anywhere - thanks for confirming
<robru> slangasek: you're welcome!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-09-09
<bfiller> robru: hmn, no idea
<kenvandine> bfiller, rogue robots proposing branches? :-D
<bfiller> robru: those MR's have already been merged from the ubuntu release
<robru> bfiller: great
<robru> bfiller: did you test it in rtm?
<bfiller> robru: yes I tested the click package in both ubuntu and rtm
<bfiller> works fine
<kenvandine> it's pretty amazing... the here location service stuff is working really well on my mako!
<kenvandine> totally not working on my krillin...
<kenvandine> but... it gets a location amazingly fast on mako :-D
<kenvandine> and it's nice to see the apps listed on location access in system-settings :)
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: Not sure if you're around, but the uitk silo appears to introduce at least six new test failures in ubuntu-system-settings.  :(
<kenvandine> ToyKeeper, that makes me sad :(
<kenvandine> ToyKeeper, bug i'm am really thankful you are catching them :)
<kenvandine> s/bug/but
<ToyKeeper> ... should have found it earlier, but it sounded like brendand had another issue blocking it so I was waiting on him.
<jdstrand> hmmm
<robru> jdstrand: citrain woes? I broke everything, working on it though
<jdstrand> robru: I needed to copy in a new version of apparmor to utopic silo 014
<jdstrand> ok
<jdstrand> yeah I tried a reconfigure, had an error so I did a prepare. the prepare had an import error
<jdstrand> so, I leave you to it
<jdstrand> I'll*
<jdstrand> (this was utopic silo 014 if you wanted something to look at)
<robru> jdstrand: nope I got it, thanks
<jdstrand> cool. I'll keep an eye out here for when things are fixed again
<jdstrand> thanks
<robru> jdstrand: ok it should be working right now, please try again ;-)
<jdstrand> oh, that was fast :)
<robru> jdstrand: yeah it was a silly mistake, fixed it easily ;-)
<jdstrand> ok, the reconfigure worked
<kgunn> robru: hesitant to ask you in the midst of ci-woes, but any ideas or help on stuck unity8 migration? silo19
<jdstrand> robru: all seems fine, thanks!
<robru> jdstrand: you're welcome!
<robru> kgunn: not sure, retrying the adt runs for you
<robru> (apparently I can do that...)
<kgunn> thanks...
<robru> kgunn: but otherwise you should ping an #ubuntu-release person for -proposed migration issues, like infinity or cjwatson
<kgunn> i see in ubuntu-release some discussion about it...and it being complex and may need a
<kgunn> a pitti to look at it
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 234 building (started: 20140909 02:05) ===
<robru> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/deploy-citrain/250/console God. Fucking. Damnit.
<robru> I want that hour of my life back.
<robru> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/cupstream2distro/revision/721#citrain/manual/jenkins-templates/prepare-silo-manual.xml.tmpl
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 24 building (started: 20140909 03:05) ===
<bzoltan> robru:  are you still around?
<bzoltan> I do not get what the problem is here: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-010-1-build/52/console
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 234 DONE (finished: 20140909 03:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/234.changes ===
<Mirv> bzoltan: the gles upload probably gets rejected for some reason or another. as you can see, ppa doesn't have it despite multiple builds
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I see that. What i do not see is why it happens
<bzoltan> Mirv: "Some source packages were never published in the ppa" No shit, Sherlock ... that is a new package I just added to the sheet.
<bzoltan> Mirv: and the QtC pugin package gets rejected too in the same PPA.
<Mirv> I don't see anything wrong with the mp :(
<bzoltan> Mirv:  Me neither. Maybe a reconf helps
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 24 DONE (finished: 20140909 04:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/24.changes ===
<bzoltan> Mirv:  the good thing is that I managed to pull off the test plan for the UITK. It is all good. All the tests are at east as green as the RTM is. Only the camera app is freezing, but that is not UITK related.
<bzoltan> Mirv:  and the other proble is that the cick+qtc-plugin-ubuntu is blocked http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<bzoltan> Mirv:  and so that blocks the next landing :(
<bzoltan> Mirv:  What the hack? "dpkg-source: error: cannot fstat file ./ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles_1.1.1239+14.10.20140908.orig.tar.gz: No such file or directory"
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: Not sure if you saw it earlier, but the uitk silo appears to introduce at least half a dozen new test failures into ubuntu-system-settings.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: I have logs from the 128 AP tests of the ubuntu_system_settings. Al OK
<bzoltan> All
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: I got 6-7 failures out of 128.  The base image was 122/122 pass.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: I was running during my night against the  image #233
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  here are the logs ->  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8296368/
<ToyKeeper> The base image I used was krillin rtm 23.  I don't really care much what the results were on a non-krillin non-rtm image.
<ToyKeeper> At least, for a rtm landing anyway.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  I have run 17 times the  ubuntu_system_settings tests during the last 7 days. Never seen  a single faiure.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  I can take a look.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  do you have the logs?
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: Yes, I just pastebinned it...  looks like it exceeded the scrollback though, so I'd need to re-run to get anything before the beginning of the log.  https://pastebin.canonical.com/116558/
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  The lanidg process of the UITK is that first I test the silo against the Ubuntu image. If that is OK then we land on Ubuntu. After that I test the RTM sio against the latest RTM image. So double testing... now I am working with the Ubuntu  image.
<Mirv> bzoltan: right, that migration needs resolving first. I tried reconfiguring the new silo but I think it's probably something else. very weird errors.
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: FWIW, on two successive test runs, I got 6 failures the first time, 7 failures the second.  What changed between was I moved a bunch of stuff out of ~/ on my notebook, since the first logs seemed to include a 'cd ; echo *' and I wanted to rule out weird file names as a cause of errors.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: What image do you test agains?
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: Latest krillin rtm image, whatever it is.  Today it was #23.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  The first few faiures are "autopilot.exceptions.StateNotFoundError: Object not found with name '*' and properties {'objectName': 'dialpadSounds'}." That is a classic flakiness
<ToyKeeper> I saw some other failures, but those were all present in the base image too.  Only ubuntu-system-settings changed after adding the silo, though I didn't make it all the way through all the components so there could be others.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  who is developing the AP tests for that app?
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: Flakiness?  Not sure who wrote those bits of code.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: Few question ... have you checked the version of the UITK before and after adding the silo? Was the ~phablet/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit diectory removed?
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: In any case, it seemed curious that 6 tests were added and 6-7 tests failed.
<ToyKeeper> At the moment I don't have the silo installed.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  I do not know what causes the problem there :( But the logs do not point  to the UITK
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: In any case, I add the PPA, disable all other package sources, apt-get dist-upgrade, re-add the basic package sources, then run the autopilot tests.  In this case it failed to run at all the first time due to a gpg error, but after overriding that I was able to get test results.
<ToyKeeper> (overriding == manually apt-get install the two packages apt complained about, then re-run phablet-test-run)
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  I do not like to run apt-get dist-upgrade because it brings other packages too
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: That's why I disable all other package sources first... so that it can *only* get packages from the silo.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  I see
<ToyKeeper> It seems like there are probably process differences to explain the different test results...  but I'm not sure what the process differences are.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  I am struggling a lot with the AP tests.. and when I say a lot I do mean it :) let me show how I do it.
<ToyKeeper> For me, I flash fresh and wipe, then manually get online via nmcli, install the silo as described earlier, reboot, then go through the welcome wizard, set a time zone, disable automatic updates, reboot to work around the current OSK bug, then remount / rw and start on the AP tests.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8296476/  `./uitk_test_plan.sh -c -p ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-010 -f system_settings`
<ToyKeeper> Er, re-adding regular package sources before starting on the AP tests since otherwise they can't even install.  And sometimes I have to manually install a couple packages from the silo first to work around missing gpg keys.
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: I do not have uitk_test_plan.sh...  I have only https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ui-toolkit
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  That script is in the UITK source tree tests/ and this version is in the actual release candidate.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: that script executes the UITK tesp plan.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: It is a lot help ...
<ToyKeeper> If the test plan is a shell script, the documentation needs to point to that instead of what it says now.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: I need to update the test plan
<ToyKeeper> QA is executing the test plan in the wiki, because that's what's linked to from the landing spreadsheet.
<ToyKeeper> If the test plan is wrong, it's kind of an automatic fail.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: That script is a new development. I made it to make my life less miserable.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: I do not think QA would ever run my script :)
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  that script is for local validation
<ToyKeeper> I was very tempted to make a script like that earlier today, since uitk tests are almost entirely automated anyway.
<ToyKeeper> I'm happy to see there is one, but we need to get you and QA testing the same things or we'll end up with failed landings like today.
<ToyKeeper> I'm of the opinion that anything which can be automated should be.
<Mirv> hmmh
<Mirv> robru: I've a weird problem where even after manual prepare-silo reconfig (https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/1897/console) watch_only build gives nothing (https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-020-1-build/5/console). not sure if it could be related to your latest batch of changes.
<bzoltan> mvo_: the cick and qtc plugin landing is stuck. Do you know how to make it move?
<bzoltan> mvo_:  http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html  -> autopkgtest for click 0.4.29.1build1: Regression
<robru> bzoltan: that looks like a failure to upload, id guess you should rebuild but it seems that hadn't worked for you. Not sure what else to try. Can Mirv do a manual upload for you?
<robru> I mean the one you pinged me about
<bzoltan> robru:  I have tried all combination of rebuilds... it seems that the silo is busted
<robru> bzoltan: I'm afk but Mirv should be able to free and reassign
<Mirv> robru: I think manual upload might be the only option, or indeed freeing and reassigning
<Mirv> robru: that gallery-app rtm-020 silo is really weird
<robru> Mirv: yeah i have no idea what happened there. If it's a problem just free it and resynchronize utopic
<robru> Brb
<Mirv> I'll do that
<Mirv> or hmm, I could take someone to simply publish it manually
<mvo_> bzoltan: yeah, we are waiting for the ubuntu-rtm QA verification
<mvo_> bzoltan: the click/packagekit changes need to land there as well
<mvo_> bzoltan: I should have waited with the publishing to -proposed even until it lands in ubuntu-rtm, but I made a mistake here
<Mirv> bzoltan: ok I was able to upload the -gles package there manually now. the qtcreator plugin will succeed once the previous landing has properly finished.
<bzoltan> mvo_: Is not that regression mark a problem?
<mvo_> bzoltan: that too, there is also a explicit bugreport to prevent it from leaving utopic-proposed
<mvo_> bzoltan: I look at the test failure right now
<bzoltan> mvo_:  thanks. I totally forget about that landing. Because it actually blocks the next landing.
<Mirv> mvo_: is the click transition also breaking the unity8 migration to release pocket? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html - regressions in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/unity-scope-click
<Mirv> mvo_: hmm, is the rtm 003 really going forward since it's not marked as having been tested by upstream? ie is it on QA team's radar?
<Mirv> it was not even marked as "Ready", but I changed that to Yes now that it had a silo and had built already
<mvo_> Mirv: oh? well I tested it yesterday and it should be good on utopic
<mvo_> Mirv: its waiting for QA for the ubuntu-rtm landing
<mvo_> Mirv: or am I missing something?
<Mirv> mvo_: the line 39 says "Packages built", it's not "QA needs to sign off"
<Mirv> mvo_: there's no "Testing pass?" set to "Yes" together with the rtm image number it was tested by upstream
<Mirv> so upstream tests first, only after that QA will start testing
<mvo_> Mirv: sorry for that, let me fix it
<mvo_> Mirv: I did test this in the line before for the normal ubuntu utopic archive, pardon my ignorance about the workflow, I will retest this with the ubuntu-rtm channel image now (that is correct?)
<Mirv> mvo_: ok! yes, the rtm landing should be tested separately on the rtm image, and even noticing that apt-add-repository doesn't work correctly (unless it got fixed) so you need to edit sources.list manually to add that rtm-003 silo
<mvo_> Mirv: thanks, download is now running
<Mirv> cjwatson: if you don't mind, we've a very problematic silo and would need ./copy-package -d ubuntu-rtm -s 14.09 --ppa=ci-train-ppa-service --ppa-name=landing-020 --to-primary --to-distribution=ubuntu-rtm --to-suite=14.09-proposed gallery-app
<Mirv> cjwatson: it's cosmetics mostly, since it's not installed from archives anyhow and is already in the store, but just so I can mark that problematic rtm silo as "done" at some point.
<Mirv> the silo just doesn't want to recognize there's something in it...
<didrocks> cihelp: ps-trusty-desktop-amd64-1 is down, can you turn it back up, please?
<Mirv> thanks mvo!
<Mirv> brendand: we'd have rtm-003 (signature checking etc) as a priority one landing to QA, since it's blocking next landings in both utopic and rtm (interestingly)
<Mirv> since the utopic + rtm landings need to go hand in hand, and now the utopic landing is stuck in proposed and probably also the reason why unity8 is in utopic proposed still
<brendand> Mirv, i guess that's my next port of call then
<vila> didrocks: there is a migration going on from the lab to the cloud and given the number of ps-* slaves offline I suspect they are involved. You want to check with ev/fginther (I've been in vacations then ill so I don't know the details)
<didrocks> vila: he told me that for now we keep that machine until the migration is complete
<didrocks> vila: and he rebooted it yesterday as well, due to the same issue
<didrocks> so, if you can reboot it, that would be appreciated so that the daily tests can run :)
<vila> didrocks: urgh, ok, let me see if those beasts are documented
 * didrocks crosses fingers :)
<didrocks> vila: it's a vm AFAIK
<Mirv> brendand: that's a bit what I was thinking, thanks :)
<brendand> except my krillin is not charged - hmmm.
 * brendand waits a few minutes
<vila> didrocks: the server is running but I can't connect via ssh (no credentials for me there), do you know where the VM is hosted ?
<didrocks> vila: I guess on the same that the i386, I can connect on that one, but unsure how to know where the host is?
<vila> hehe
<didrocks> vila: the IP of the i386 vm is 10.98.2.79, if that can help
<vila> no idea
<didrocks> vila: s-jenkins is the jenkins connected to it
<vila> that was my guess, I'm there and searching
<didrocks> vila: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/computer/ps-trusty-desktop-amd64-1/
<vila> didrocks: that doesn't tell us much does it ?
<vila> didrocks: that's where the vm connect to but it can be anywhere
<didrocks> yeah…
<vila> no /var/lib/libvirt on s-jenkins, probably not there
<didrocks> vila: ssh naartjie /usr/bin/sudo virsh snapshot-revert ps-trusty-desktop-amd64-1 1410056823
<didrocks> naartjie maybe?
<didrocks> vila: it's back online, calling the snapshot revert virsh command
<vila> didrocks: looks more promising
<didrocks> vila: so yeah, it's up now thanks to that, don't bother more! Thanks for looking :)
<vila> ack
<brendand> ogra_`, what's the new option i need to specify to get developer mode enabled after flashing?
<brendand> ogra_`, apart from --developer-mode of course
<ogra_`> pren--password=
<ogra_`> err
<ogra_`> brendand, --password= ... with a password supplied
<ogra_`> robru, no landing mail ?
<Mirv> I more or less know the situation, but maybe robru will write a belated landing mail in his morning :)
<ogra_`> Mirv, yeah, its not for me, i have some followers on G+ that read my re-post of them every day though
<ogra_`> whats that dirt on my nick ?
<ogra_> wiped away :)
<Mirv> :)
<ogra_> pete-woods, hmm, did you do the seed meger yourself ?
<ogra_> *merge
<ogra_> (the commit message looks like ...)
<pete-woods> ogra_: I have no idea how I'd even do that
<ogra_> funny ...
 * ogra_ just wanted to merge but notices that someone else did already ... and bzr log only has your name 
<ogra_> (whoever did it forgot to re-generate the metapackage)
<ogra_> Saviq, whats up with https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-adbd/+merge/233684 ? greyback set it to "needs fixing" at 19:30 with some serious error message and 30min later he set it to approved without explanation
<Saviq> ogra_, the error was only for our run-on-device script, so no impact on anything
<Saviq> ogra_, it's currently stuck in proposed due to oxide-qt fiasco
<Saviq> dbarth_, you around?
<ogra_> Saviq, ah, ok
<dbarth_> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> dbarth_, we have a problem with the oxide-qt 1.2 landing, they got stuck in proposed because oxide-qt is 1.2~, which is lower than 1.2
<dbarth_> uh
<Saviq> dbarth_, is there an actual oxide-qt 1.2 coming somewhere, or should the dependencies be >= 1.2~?
<Mirv> Saviq: I thought unity8 is stuck because of the click landings in -proposed?
<Saviq> Mirv, no, it's because ↑
<dbarth_> Saviq: we should adjust dependencies
<dbarth_> or rather
<dbarth_> 1.2 official should be in 1-2 weeks max.
<Mirv> Saviq: ok, just looking at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html autopkgtests failed for unity-scope-click and qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu, but do those fail because of oxide and not click?
<dbarth_> i don't have the schedule in mind, but we get a stable evey 6 weeks; and we just branched off 1.3 so 1.2 should be declared stable official soon
<Saviq> Mirv, that's what jibel_ found, yes
<Mirv> ok
<dbarth_> that won't help fo today, so the easiest is to adjust deps i think
<Saviq> dbarth_, yeah, Mirv, can you please upload webbrowser-app and ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts with the deps adjusted?
<Mirv> I'll help with silos when just told so
<dbarth_> do you want me to upload a new set of packages to fix that?
<davmor2> tvoss, thostr_: RTM silo004 we are finally able to test it.  I wanted to know though how quick should I get a fix?  With it in place though location service stops crashing, but trust store is still crashing
<tvoss> davmor2, sorry, gimme 10 to context switch
<Saviq> Mirv, I thought you could upload directly to proposed to not wait for silo?
<Mirv> Saviq: no, I can't. in two weeks possibly for some packages.
<Mirv> and Qt I can upload
<thostr_> davmor2: that tvoss to answer. however, I'm wondering whether the packages can - after successful testing - be published or just manually as we did with utopic. lool?
<Saviq> Mirv, oh ok, can dbarth_ use the same silo then? can it be un-published?
<dbarth_> ok, so i just rebuild in silo 2 and ping you back once done
<dbarth_> Mirv: i'll double check deps with you in a minute
<dbarth_> Saviq: actually there is an oxide-qt-1.2!
<dbarth_> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<dbarth_> we prepared it last friday and i thought this was the one stuck
<popey> Mirv: when you get a moment could you push http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/terminal-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.terminal_0.5.141_armhf.click to the store?
<dbarth_> so the webbrowse-app dependency is correct
<popey> Mirv: also http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/filemanager-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.filemanager_0.3.275_armhf.click  please
<Saviq> dbarth_, when will it reach proposed at least then?
<Saviq> dbarth_, because until it's in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oxide-qt, stuff's broken
<Saviq> dbarth_, so you know the fallout, even unity8 is blocked in proposed currently
<brendand> mvo_, hello - i am testing silo 3
<Saviq> dbarth_, because UITK and click scope tests can't run due to the unsatisfiable dependency
<Saviq> and that's what unity8 is gated on
<dbarth_> Saviq: let me ask for the proposed copy; either its that, or a larger revert for silo 2, because the silo does *not* work with the older oxide build
<brendand> seb128, i'm hitting some problems with the reset device option on image 24 (which has the updated system settings)
<Mirv> Saviq: sorry still in meeting. same silo can probably be used in this case.
<brendand> seb128, i recall kenvandine mentioned last week that he saw the same thing (before landing it)
<seb128> brendand, what sort of reset?
<seb128> brendand, the factory reset?
<brendand> seb128, yeah erase and reset everything
<davmor2> seb128: reset launcher is that meant to clear off any pinned apps if so it doesn't
<dbarth_> Saviq: who has permissions to binary copy stuff to -proposed?
<brendand> seb128, after pressing the button nothing happens
<seb128> brendand, no idea about that, I never tried it and didn't work on it
<seb128> davmor2, it's meant to reset the launcher as the title suggest
<dbarth_> Saviq: from a test pov, i have checked that new build of oxide with webbrowser + core webapps, so it's good to go
<seb128> davmor2, it only apply after restart, the dialog tell you about that no?
<brendand> seb128, ok. is there anyone else around who might know about it or i suppose i need to wait for kenvandine?
<seb128> brendand, jgdx but he might not be on yet
<davmor2> seb128: no just a push button that says reset launcher there is no text anywhere
<Saviq> dbarth_, archive admins at the moment probably, the correct thing to do would be to dput it in a silo (even the same silo as the webbrowser and settings)
<davmor2> seb128: oh no it thows up a popup
<Saviq> dbarth_, that Mirv can help you with (right Mirv?)
<davmor2> that didn't happen before
<Mirv> Saviq: dbarth_: no I can't, you'll need a core-dev to copy to archives
<brendand> cjwatson, is mvo_ around today?
<seb128> davmor2, :-)
<Mirv> like ogra_ (in the same meeting)
<seb128> brendand, he is, he said he had to be away from some minutes, a bit earlier on #distro
<Mirv> brendand: he was in the morning
<davmor2> seb128: by before I mean like 2 minutes ago when I tried it
<Mirv> where I got him to test the rtm silo
<seb128> davmor2, weird, I can't confirm that, wfm
<davmor2> seb128: might just of been a glitch
<seb128> could be
<Mirv> dbarth_: can you reiterate to ogra_ what needs to be copied from where to utopic-proposed to fix oxide, and why doe it fix that?
<Mirv> I understood so far as some apps depend on oxide (>=1.2), while it should be (>=1.2~)
<Mirv> and that problem blocks unity8 from migrating among else
<dbarth_> Mirv: no, i got i wrong initially; i thought the new oxide upload was stuck in proposed, but actually it's not there yet
<dbarth_> Mirv: silo 2 rquires that 1.2 oxide, not the previous ~bzr releases
<dbarth_> ogra_: so jdstrand uploaded that new build to the security proposed ppa on friday in prep for that landing
<ogra_> so we just have to wait ?
<Mirv> popey: filemanager and terminal done
<dbarth_> ogra_: the oxide-qt-1.2 in the security proposed ppa should be migrated to utopic proposed now, to unblock silo 2
<ogra_> well, i guess we need someone from the security team for that copy, right ?
<dbarth_> ogra_: we can wait for jdstrand to double check, yes
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> Saviq, we have quite some errors in unity8 tests on both images, is someone looking into that ?
<Saviq> ogra_, silo 19
<ogra_> ok
<Saviq> ogra_, adb fallout, or rather password-required fallout
<ogra_> Saviq, cant be ... rtm has the same errors and still the old adb
<Saviq> we didn't support password-protected unity8 tests
<Saviq> ogra_, but it's probably flashed with passwords now
<ogra_> utopic has 12 failures, rtm 9
<ogra_> i dont think rtm is yet ...
 * ogra_ chacks
<ogra_> *checks
<Saviq> ogra_, in any case, utopic silo 19, rtm silo 10, tested yesterday with 100% success rate
<Saviq> it'd be in already if not for the oxide-qt problem
<ogra_> export IMAGE_OPT=--device=krillin --developer-mode --channel=ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed --wipe
<ogra_> not with --password yet
<ogra_> so it shouldnt behave any different than before yet
<davmor2> asac: rtm silo 004 is granted
<asac> ogra_: Mirv: ^
* ogra_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS yes, i see it :)| QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ping robru if any citrain jenkins jobs have unexpected results.
<ogra_> oops
* ogra_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ping robru if any citrain jenkins jobs have unexpected results.
<ogra_> yes i see it ... silly focus
<ogra_> publishing
<ogra_> why is thostr_ suddenly owning all the HERE stuff ? :)
<thostr_> ogra_: it's lool!!! ;)
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> i thought so :)
<ogra_> he just doesnt want to be held responsible if it fails
<ogra_> ugh
<ogra_> Mirv, any ide what that means ? (rtm 004) ^^^
<ogra_> *idea
<ogra_> does it check against utopic instead of rtm
<brendand> mvo_, cjwatson - after installing silo 3 packages won't install from the store
<ogra_> lool, !
<ogra_> lool, you messed up the version !
<ogra_> 0.1+14.10.20140829~rtm-0ubuntu1~usilo10~1 (Newer version available)
<ogra_> asac, that will need a re-upload or some such
<ogra_> with proper versioning
<Saviq> Mirv, did you finish your meeting? could we add source-only oxide-qt to utopic silo 2, or how do we do this?
<kalikiana> Mirv: the ubuntu-rtm/landing-008 seems to work nicely
<bzoltan> ogra_: Mirv tried to figure out already but we still do not know what is wrong with the silo10, it does not accept any packages. Would you please take a look at it?
<kalikiana> Mirv: I disabled network to see that the cache actually works
<Saviq> kalikiana, I think you mean utopic silo 8?
<Saviq> not rtm
<Mirv> ogra_: probably justlacking watch_only build
 * Mirv runs
<ogra_> Mirv, with that versioning ?
<Mirv> Saviq: can you please give exact instructions what needs to be done? copy/upload what from where to where?
<asac> ogra_: hmm
<asac> ogra_: whats the problem with that version?
<Mirv> Saviq: I can oxide-qt to silo2 nd reconfigure
<bzoltan> mvo_: is there any news about the click+qtc plugin landing?
<asac> ogra_: will it break the world if we pump it in like that?
<ogra_> the last bit with tildes i think
<Mirv> ogra_: hmm, let's see
<ogra_> right, let Mirv do his magic ...
<asac> ogra_: what does it mean?
<asac> i ma not sure
<asac> lool: ^^
<Mirv> ogra_: it probably needs to be changed to be manually configured. the sync process is really botched up. but it just needs a few extra clicks.
<Saviq> Mirv, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+sourcepub/4393535/+listing-archive-extra to utopic silo 2 please
<asac> ogra_: can you reupload withright version?
<ogra_> asac, but that would mean re-testing too, no ?
<asac> ogra_: so what can we do?
<ogra_> lets see if Mirv can somehow massage it through
<asac> thanks
<asac> i think that would be best
<ogra_> if not, yes, we might need to re-uplaod
<ogra_> the questio then is, do we need re-signoff from QA or do we just trust  the rebuild
<mvo_> bzoltan: ubuntu-rtm is verified by me now, so the next step is QA
<asac> ogra_: i think just doing a quick smoke run to see that it is not completely busted is fine if its source identical
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> yeah, i doubt it would introduce any issues
<Saviq> dbarth_, ok, so Mirv will upload oxide-qt from your PPA to silo 2, it could probably use some testing to confirm and will need to be published again
<Mirv> mvo_: brendand has some issues to represent, or potential issues
<mvo_> brendand: did you install click, packagekit, packagekit-tools ? i.e. all the stuff from the silo?
<mvo_> brendand: the updated packagekit/packagekit-tools is crucial
<brendand> mvo_, yes - i have everything i'm sure. i can double check
<mvo_> Mirv: aha, just saw it, thanks!
<mvo_> brendand: could you please kill packagekitd too? or reboot?
<brendand> mvo_, several times :)
<mvo_> brendand: :(
 * Mirv starts copy-pasting higlights to emacs... I'll respond to each at some point :)
<Mirv> Saviq: srccopy fine?
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah
<bzoltan> mvo_: is not that "regression" https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-click/lastBuild a problem?
<cjwatson> Mirv: are you sure you don't want the -b option for that copy from ubuntu-rtm/landing-020?
<mvo_> brendand: so if all the packages from the ppa are installed, the output of /usr/lib/packagekit/packagekitd -v would be nice, ie. start that on a terminal and then run a install via the store. but I can also try to reproduce it again, I was using ubuntu-rtm/devel-proposed image #30 for my tests. do you have the same
<Mirv> cjwatson: no, sorry, -b yes please :)
<cjwatson> bzoltan: yes it is a problem, that's one reason this is blocked
<mvo_> bzoltan: yes, sorry, this issue is fixed with a branch I prepared
<Mirv> Saviq: dbarth_ oxide copied to landing-002
<brendand> mvo_, i have the latest image for krillin
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks a bunch
<bzoltan> cjwatson: mvo_: OK, I just want to make sure that the process is not stalled. I have an other set of MP in queue already.
<Mirv> asac: ogra_: HERE published
<cjwatson> Mirv: done, using new preferred syntax: copy-package --from=~ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu-rtm/landing-020 -s 14.09 --to=ubuntu-rtm --to-suite=14.09-proposed -b gallery-app
<mvo_> brendand: I only have a n4, so not sure if/what the differences are, but it should not matter, unless there is no debsig-verify installed or something like this
<Mirv> cjwatson: oh! thanks for that, good toknow that syntax
<Mirv> kalikiana: so no regressions in location related apps, but the bug is fixed?
<Saviq> Mirv, I've added oxide-qt to the sources, can you please reconfigure silo 2?
<brendand> mvo_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8298378/
<dbarth_> Mirv: ok; do you need something more to unblock that landing at this stage?
<ogra_> Mirv, yay
<asac> Mirv: yay :)
 * asac waits for a new image
<asac> ogra_: Mirv: how are our regressions going on rtm?
<asac> i think unity made it with the input fix?
<mvo_> brendand: uh, thats confusing, hold on a sec, let me try that on my n4 - there are no changes in this area at all. and thanks for the pastebin :)
<Mirv> dbarth_: hmm, I think se Tested to No and retest after oxide has built?
<Mirv> asac: unity8 is stuck in proposed because of this oxide problem being resolved with dbarth_ and ogra_
<Mirv> and Saviq
<Mirv> asac: otherwise it would be resolved, and we could move to publishing it to rtm
<dbarth_> Mirv: ok, i can redo some smoke testing yes
<asac> Mirv: ok. thanks
<asac> Mirv: do we know if there are any other bad regressions taht slipped into rtm?
<Mirv> Saviq: done and running watch_only build
<asac> ogra_: when was last rtm image kicked?
<asac> i didnt get a notifcation for ages here
<kalikiana> Mirv: basically that means osm touch - all the others are web apps
<Mirv> asac: davmor2 is of the general opinion that let's see after the current blockers are fixed, whether there's something hiding behind those fixes. currently no big marked-as-blockers.
<cjwatson> brendand: packagekitd must be run as root
<cjwatson> mvo_: ^-
<Mirv> kalikiana: right
<asac> Mirv: hidden behind which?
<asac> behind the input prblem?
<asac> but yeah. lets see
<ogra_> asac, by cron, tonight
<ogra_> around 5am european time
<mvo_> brendand: what cjwatson said, sorry that I did not mention the sudo - I'm keen to learn what it outputs :)
<brendand> cjwatson, mvo_ - this is more helpful - http://paste.ubuntu.com/8298416/
<brendand> oh it failed because it's not signed :)
<brendand> i guess that's supposed to happen :P
<mvo_> brendand: it needs a new debsig-verify
<Mirv> asac: yes, let's see after the fixes are in
<mvo_> brendand: thanks! let me update the landing, it needs 0.10ubuntu2 from utopic
<brendand> mvo_, no problem
<Mirv> kalikiana: which image you used to run the tests? latest from this morning?
<cjwatson> mvo_: aha, good catch, I'll copy that in now
<kalikiana> Mirv: ah damn, I didn't update since yesterday :-/
<kalikiana> I thought I had
<mvo_> cjwatson: oh, thanks! thats even better, I was about to trigger a build with jenkins
<cjwatson> yeah don't do that
<Mirv> kalikiana: not a problem, but did you use utopic image anyhow? if you apt dist-upgraded from PPA you essentially got the latest image too..
<kalikiana> Mirv: I only installed the ppa packages as we do usually in the uitk
<kalikiana> I'm using ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed
<cjwatson> mvo_: guess we'll want to land the click fix before re-QAing though
<cjwatson> mvo_: um you need to be more careful than that about ubuntu/landing-003
<Mirv> kalikiana: ah, but that's a utopic landing, so it should be tested on utopic too
<mvo_> cjwatson: oh, what did I do wrong?
<cjwatson> mvo_: we need to first merge in wherever the commit is that "released" click 0.4.32, then merge your branch, then try again
<cjwatson> mvo_: I was in the middle of trying to sort that ...
<kalikiana> Mirv: please tell me exactly how you would prefer me to test
<cjwatson> ah, the branch is called lp:~ps-jenkins/click/ubuntu-utopic-proposed now
<mvo_> cjwatson: ok, I will leave my hands from jenkins for now then
<mvo_> cjwatson: aha, thanks, that is good to know
<mvo_> cjwatson: so it will be 0.4.32 too? not 0.4.32.1?
<ogra_> asac, i didnt get any notification either btw ... not sure if there is something wrong, but i expect to have at least one more rtm image during the day (more likely two) so we can check it
<cjwatson> mvo_: no, it will be 0.4.32.1
<cjwatson> mvo_: argh, I think your force rebuild has busted things
<cjwatson> oh, maybe not ... qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu is still at least in the PPA
<cjwatson> let's see
<lool> ogra_: hey, the version was just temporary
<mvo_> cjwatson: I just used "ignore steps", did not force-rebuild (fortunately you stopped me before)
<lool> I think I had copied the source version verbatim already
<ogra_> lool, to late now
<lool> so the older version didn't matter
<ogra_> lool, seems Mirv managed to push it through
<ogra_> looks a bit ugly though
<ogra_> :)
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: psivaa | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ping robru if any citrain jenkins jobs have unexpected results.
<lool> the only thing there was to push was ubuntu-system-settings and indicator-location
<ogra_> lool, why was it in the silo then ?
<lool> ogra_: it had to  :-(   first, because there was a package in NEW and second because of the meta changes
<lool> ogra_: because it was sitting in NEW
<lool> at the time
<cjwatson> mvo_: once lp:click/devel has been updated as described above, the thing to do is just a new build specifying "click" in the box for the list of source packages, and no other options
<ogra_> ah
<cjwatson> mvo_: (which I've just done)
<lool> there was really nothing crazy here; just the minimum I had to workaround to get it pulled when testing the silos
<ogra_> lool, next time just put that info in the comments column on the spreadsheet
<mvo_> cjwatson: thanks, the PACKAGES_TO_REBUILD on top? I will remember that
<lool> ogra_: fair enough; I've described this at length here, but should have documented in the spreadshhet
<brendand> ogra_, where's the krillin dashboard again? (i should really bookmark it)
<mvo_> (hopefully )
<cjwatson> mvo_: yep
<ogra_> lool, yeah, not everyone is around and not everyone reads all backlog :)
<cjwatson> mvo_: (only necessary because this is a landing of multiple packages)
 * mvo_ nods
<cjwatson> mvo_: I've copied the source to the ubuntu-rtm silo as well, so it can build in parallel
<mvo_> cjwatson: cool, once its build I will re-test on my n4
<Mirv> kalikiana: sorry for the delay again. so, flash --channel=ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed , add the PPA with apt-add-repository, apt dist-upgrade (should be fine, but you could also list the qtlocation binary packages by hand), test
<Mirv> "usilo10" :)
<ogra_> haha
<Mirv> we should have named the distro usilo instead of ubuntu-rtm
<ogra_> lol
<davmor2> asac: I've been thinking about the emergency number?  Is there a way we can add a test number that is dialable?  I'm assuming that there is a list or db of numbers that are dialable in emergency mode.  We could then ring a land line number to test that the feature works
<ogra_> Mirv, then we could have a "wheat" release and a "corn" one :)
<asac> davmor2: well. this is not only software
<asac> davmor2: its also the provider that allows you to call a numer without sim
<asac> davmor2: not sure if there is a test number for providers
<asac> that is also whitelisted
<lool> Mirv, ogra_: I hav to upload meta in rtm to drop the hardcoded dep
<ogra_> lool, there is one other change in the seeds, please pick that up alongside
<ogra_> davmor2, i think the numbers come from your SIM and are hardcoded ...
<davmor2> ogra_: :(
<davmor2> ogra_: hang on it can't we are on about the test with no sim to emergency services
<ogra_> (or from the network, not sure ... but we dont have any influence)
<lool> ogra_, Mirv: 1.184 copied over
<ogra_> davmor2, ask tony once he is up ... he could probably hack some intercepting test stuff in there that mangles the number or so
<ogra_> oh, i see, didrocks uploaded it already
<ogra_> great
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah I will
<Mirv> mvo_: cjwatson: are you handling also the click (re)publishing?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> the train is wrong, that hasn't been retested
<Saviq> dbarth_, fwiw it could make sense to make oxide-qt "Architecture: i386 amd64 armhf" to not waste other arches builders' time
<Mirv> ok, marking it so
<cjwatson> done for ubuntu-rtm too
<Saviq> oh wow, it's a 5h build time for armhf ;(
<cjwatson> Saviq: don't optimise for other arches' builder time please
<Saviq> cjwatson, ok
<cjwatson> Saviq: well, unless that's genuinely intrinsically never going to build elsewhere, which seems like a poor long-term assumption
<cjwatson> Saviq: it fails quickly enough on the other arches so isn't really a problem, and generally we'd rather have failures visible
<Saviq> cjwatson, ok understood
<cjwatson> brendand: ubuntu-rtm/landing-003 hasn't been dev-tested unless mvo_ is even quicker than usual, but if you happen to have a bit of time then it should be ready ...
<cjwatson> (again)
<brendand> cjwatson, sure i can check that it fixes the problem i saw and then continue with the rest of the testing
<mvo_> cjwatson: I did a quick test already with debsig-verify 0.10ubuntu2 on ubuntu-rtm and ro filesystem I can install clicks again (couldn't with 0.10)
<mvo_> brendand: ---^
<cjwatson> see "even quicker than usual"
<mvo_> but of course, given my failure to spot the initial error a proper QA person needs to test this :)
<dbarth_> Saviq: it's almost a faq but i stick to what cjwatson says
<mvo_> cjwatson: :)
<Saviq> dbarth_, yeah, makes sense
<cjwatson> the only other arch with slow builders now is arm64, and we'll probably want oxide-qt for that in the not too distant future
<ogra_> cant be slow, there is a 64 in the name :P
<ogra_> psivaa, i just looked at krillin utopic ... seems there is also a device missing
<psivaa> ogra_: i missed that combi. let me take a look
<ogra_> yeah, me too ... just struck me to take a look at that :)
<zbenjamin> ogra_: is there a problem with the current image? i get a reconnect loop after i enabled developer mode
<ogra_> zbenjamin, hmm, weird, dbarth_ reports the same ... i cant reproduce it at all here
<psivaa> ogra_: the device was available, it failed in this step:
<psivaa> hablet-config writable-image
<psivaa> error: protocol fault (no status)
<psivaa> error: device not found
<ogra_> psivaa, gah
<psivaa> ogra_: rerunning it whilst watching :)
<ogra_> thanks
<ogra_> seems some people see adb disconnects ...
<ogra_> could be the same ...
<ogra_> (why cant i reproduce that, damned)
<psivaa> yea, looks like the same
<zbenjamin> ogra_: is it possible that by not wiping the device that problems could come up?
<ogra_> zbenjamin, well, what worked in 232 should still work
<ogra_> or 233
<zbenjamin> i did not upgrade since last week
<ogra_> hmm
<zbenjamin> i wonder how i do the wipe now , with that reconnect problem
<ogra_> from recovery
 * zbenjamin does a bootstrap
<ogra_> or that, yeah
<brendand> ogra_, i suppose there's a known problem with pull-lp-source?
<ogra_> brendand, on rtm, yes
<ogra_> it doesnt know about the distro
<brendand> ogra_, ah ok - so how can we run click tests?
<ogra_> with phablet-tools, as usual
<ogra_> it was adjusted for this
<brendand> ogra_, ah probably i need to update phablet-tools again then
<brendand> i'm getting a different error now - odd
<brendand> IndexError from resource.py
<ogra_> zbenjamin, would you mind downgrading your install to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android-tools/4.2.2+git20130218-3ubuntu31/+build/6326142/+files/android-tools-adbd_4.2.2%2Bgit20130218-3ubuntu31_armhf.deb ?
<ogra_> zbenjamin, call pahblet-shell once to get your key copied (that should work even with conection dropping), then adb shell "android-gadget-service enable ssh" and from there you should be able to install the package via ssh
<ogra_> i cant reproduce it at all here :(
<zbenjamin> ogra_: i probably would if the keyboard on the login screen would come up
<ogra_> zbenjamin, oh, old bug, reboot
<ogra_> the wizard doesnt properly restart the OSK after it ran
<ogra_> on a new boot all should be fine
<ogra_> zbenjamin, so you are seeing that issue before you have a password set up ?
<ogra_> (or a pin)
<zbenjamin> ogra_: no i did set up a pw in the wizard
<ogra_> ok
<davmor2> ogra_: on 24 I have a working keyboard on first boot
<ogra_> zbenjamin, if you could somehow capture /var/log/upstart/android-tools-adbd.log that would also be helpful i think
<davmor2> ogra_: there is however an issue triggering the sim unlock
<ogra_> davmor2, funny, i didnt have any issue aftet OTA here today
<davmor2> ogra_: this is a fresh install
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, there seems to be some difference here
<Mirv> bzoltan: https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/landing_05.09/+merge/233459 not approved
<kalikiana> Mirv: updated result: all works fine with unicorns and rainbows and even without ever turning on the network the cache works
<kalikiana> which is reaaaally nice :-D
<Mirv> kalikiana: thanks for the testing!!
<zbenjamin> ogra_: phablet-shell does not work, can i somehow enable SSH from the terminal on the device?
<kalikiana> ogra_: unlock the phone first
<kalikiana> er
<kalikiana> sorry
<kalikiana> zbenjamin: unlock the phone first
<zbenjamin> kalikiana: developer mode is on, but my adbd does not work
<kalikiana> zbenjamin: and you did unlock?
<zbenjamin> kalikiana: yes
<kalikiana> here I get "Connection closed" if it's locked - otherwise phablet-shell is fine
<zbenjamin> kalikiana: do you have the reconnect loop too?
<kalikiana> no adb is all fine
<kalikiana> adb shell doesn't even seem to mind the screen lock
<kalikiana> (maybe that is by design?)
<ogra_> zbenjamin, android-gadget-service enable ssh ...
<ogra_> (in terminal-app)
<zbenjamin> ogra_: i have a gazillion "stdin: is not a tty" in the log file
<ogra_> zbenjamin, but you need your key on the device
<ogra_> zbenjamin, thats fine
<ogra_> (shouldnt cause issues)
<ogra_> anything else in there ?
<zbenjamin> i just have the small terminal on the phone, didn't see anything else
<ogra_> zbenjamin, well, if you have the terminal you can also use passwd to set a password ;)
<zbenjamin> ogra_: no, i just tail -f the file but i only get this line
<ogra_> kalikiana, thats just not there yet :)
<ogra_> zbenjamin, right, but that message is harmless
<zbenjamin> ogra_: i have a pw set but i have no key, and pw connection is disabled it seems
<ogra_> i was hoping for some more usefull errors alongisde
<ogra_> yeah, it is
<ogra_> on security req.
<zbenjamin> ogra_: can i somehow get on the filesystem from bootloader or recovery?
<ogra_> zbenjamin, pretty tricky on mako ... you need to create a mountpoint and loop mount the rootf img file
<ogra_> *rootfs
<ogra_> kalikiana, are you on 234 too ?
 * ogra_ wonders why some people see it and others dont
<zbenjamin> ogra_: what is the command for the mount?
<lool> cjwatson: hmm I don't get how this is possible:
<lool>  ubuntu-location-provider-here | 0.1+14.10.20140829~rtm-0ubuntu1~usilo10~1 | ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed/universe | source, amd64, armhf, i386
<lool>  ubuntu-location-provider-here | 0.1+14.10.20140829-0ubuntu1               | utopic/universe                    | source, amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, powerpc, ppc64el
<lool>  ubuntu-location-provider-here | 0.1+14.10.20140829-0ubuntu1               | ubuntu-rtm/14.09/universe          | source, amd64, armhf, i386
<kalikiana> ogra_: 26
<lool> cjwatson: isn't 0.1+14.10.20140829~rtm-0ubuntu1~usilo10~1 a smaller version than 0.1+14.10.20140829-0ubuntu1?
<kalikiana> don't ask me how the numbers map - it's the latest image from a few minutes ago
<lool> cjwatson: should that not be refused from 14.09-proposed?
<ogra_> kalikiana, ah, so you are on krillin and zbenjamin is on mako
<kalikiana> yes
<kalikiana> but the images are the same, right?
<kalikiana> except for the drivers
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> well, its far more than "drivers", but the rootfs is identical
 * ogra_ sighs about not having a spare device to do a proper bootstrap install 
<kalikiana> ogra_: I can flash a mako
<kalikiana> just I don't always update both since it's kinda time consuming
<ogra_> kalikiana, that would be massively helpful (if you can capture some data)
<lool> ogra_: there are a bunch of issues migrating touch-meta around  :-(
<ogra_> lool, hmm ?
<kalikiana> sure
<lool> ogra_: in utopic, it's held by the click-scope tests being uninstallable
<lool> ogra_: and in rtm, the langpacks are missing
<ogra_> lool, you just did dput it directly to rtm, right ?
<davmor2> ogra_: well you aren't using flo for anything important right ;)
<lool> ogra_: to 14.09-proposed
<lool> ogra_: I've copy-package-d it
<ogra_> davmor2, no, but i dont care about flo either much ... the issue seems to be really mako specific
<lool> see http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/ubuntu-rtm/update_excuses.html
<ogra_> lool, do a binary copy ... we dont have desktop-next in rtm
<Mirv> I need to afk for 1-2 hours, but I'll be back to check what's needed before robert is up
<lool> ogra_: not sure why that'd help; the issue isn't with the new binaries; it's with proposed migration
<cjwatson> lool: copies are allowed to go backwards; direct uploads aren't
<ogra_> lool, the issue is with desktop-next and the SDK
<ogra_> neither is in rtm
<cjwatson> lool: this is occasionally actually useful :)
<lool> cjwatson: can we kick it from -proposed?
<cjwatson> lool: sure
<lool> cjwatson: that'd be helpful for provider-here
<lool> ogra_: I understand, but I dont know how we're supposed to force it in
<ogra_> by directly copying it to rtm instead of -proposed
<cjwatson> no!
<ogra_> iirc we did that the last times
<cjwatson> do not ever do that!
<lool> cjwatson: ^ perhaps you know; ubuntu-touch-meta can't migrate from 14.09-proposed due to broken deps
<lool> (apparently)
<ogra_> lool, again, these are not broken deps but completely unavailable stacks in rtm
<ogra_> and ignorable ...
<lool> ogra_: generally I feel we should not copy binaries to RTM; and I dont think we can copy to 14.09 anyway
<cjwatson> lool: IMO we should fork ubuntu-touch-meta for ubuntu-rtm and drop those binaries
<ogra_> hmpf
<cjwatson> lool: ubuntu-location-provider-here/0.1+14.10.20140829~rtm-0ubuntu1~usilo10~1 removed; https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/ubuntu-location-provider-here/+publishinghistory
<lool> thanks
<ogra_> cjwatson, cant we just set up a general pass-through for it in rtm proposed migration instead
<ogra_> rather than having to keep to metas in sync
<ogra_> *two
<cjwatson> ogra_: while I could override it, that runs the risk of it allowing other things to break
<cjwatson> ogra_: do you take responsibility for that?
<popey> Mirv: could you please upload http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/calendar-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.calendar_0.4.440_all.click ?
<ogra_> cjwatson, for a general pass-thrugh and possible fallout ? ... what could that fallout be ?
<ogra_> (and yes, if it isnt to heavyweight)
<cjwatson> ogra_: proposed-migration might decide to trade off some other uninstallable you actually care about if it happens to make ubuntu-desktop-next or ubuntu-sdk installable somehow
<ogra_> well, i should see them in the image changes
<cjwatson> 14.09 seems to have a fair few uninstallables already :-/
<ogra_> so yeah, go ahead
<ogra_> they would be removed/added then and should become visible in the manifest diff
<cjwatson> only if they show up on images
<ogra_> well, for rtm we dont really care if they dont ... people using the SDK get sdk-libs from utopic
<cjwatson> heh, I don't actually have a hints branch for RTM yet
<cjwatson> guess I'd better create one
<lool> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8299266/ ?
<cjwatson> lool: that's what I'd do, but it appears that ogra_ disagrees
<lool> cjwatson: didn't update meta map; seems to be fine to keep it; I assume we keep the seeds and germinate output from utopic
<cjwatson> shouldn't matter very deeply for metapackages
<ogra_> lool, i really dont want to have to keep two distinct metas in sync all the time
<lool> ogra_: the thing is that meta contains desktop-next and sdk which we haven't copied to 14.09
<lool> ogra_: so we could split these in utopic
<ogra_> since not everyone uploading to ubuntu might notify us etc
<lool> but that's painful too
<cjwatson> lool: well, I agreed above to force those uninstallables
<cjwatson> so let's just do that and move on
<ogra_> yeah
<lool> cjwatson: so ignore just ubuntu-sdk and ubuntu-touch-desktop-next?  fine with me
<ogra_> neither of them are any relevant for rtm
<lool> cjwatson: ah and that's when you realized you needed a dedicated branch because you dont want to ignore them on utopic-proposed migration; ok
<ogra_> we should file a bug to solve this properly for next rtm ;)
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cprov | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ping robru if any citrain jenkins jobs have unexpected results.
<ogra_> cjwatson, why would a binary copy be so bad btw ? the package version as well as its deps would be indentical anyway, no ?
<cjwatson> ogra_: I don't have a problem with binary copies of ubuntu-touch-meta
<ogra_> or would that confuse any archive tools ?
<cjwatson> that was lool :)
<cjwatson> lool: right
<cjwatson> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/britney/hints-ubuntu-rtm/revision/1
<ogra_> <ogra_> by directly copying it to rtm instead of -proposed
<ogra_> <cjwatson> no!
<ogra_> <ogra_> iirc we did that the last times
<ogra_> <cjwatson> do not ever do that!
<ogra_> i was referring to that reaction :)
<cjwatson> ogra_: where did you get from that that I'm objecting to a binary copy? :)
<cjwatson> ogra_: my objection is to directly copying to 14.09, bypassing -proposed
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> sorry, mis-read my own sentence :)
<cjwatson> heh
<lool> cjwatson: seems it's safer to default to not copying binaries; would you suggest most of the time we can opt to copy the binaries?
<lool> sounds error-prone to me
<ogra_> well, for meta it doesnt make any difference
<lool> I guess proposed migration woudl catch error if deps/shlibs are right
<cjwatson> lool: well, I had this conversation with sil but it was while I was at debconf so was pretty on and off the net
<ogra_> utopic and rtm will be 100% identical
<cjwatson> lool: IMO proposed-migration should catch any significant problems and silo QA will catch the rest, so binaryful copies should generally be safe
<cjwatson> and would be less confusion over different binaries with same version
* orwell.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: psivaa | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ping robru if any citrain jenkins jobs have unexpected results.
<lool> ok; I'll try to default to that then
<cjwatson> lool: but apparently landing team folks disagreed, or else I misremember what I said to sil
<ogra_> we have binaries with same versions all over the place for all initially synced stuff anyway
<ogra_> at least if it didnt get updated in utopic
<jdstrand> dbarth_, ogra_: hey, I'm here. what do you need me to do?
 * ogra_ thinks thats a moot point
<lool> ogra_: when we branched the archive, we knew they were built right
<cjwatson> ogra_: all the initially-synced stuff was copied with binaries
<ogra_> jdstrand, i think it was solved differently ...
<cjwatson> ogra_: and copied from utopic, not from utopic-proposed, so should all have been fully built
<ogra_> cjwatson, right, i just mean the version argument doesnt really matter
<cjwatson> afaik the only different-binary-same-version cases are things uploaded/copied after the branch
<lool> ogra_: now imagine we update a base lib in utopic and dont bump shlibs right, or there's some other hidden behavior/ABI change (same for any dep really), it works in utopic and we copy it over where it doesn't work with old lib
<lool> it's a bug in our deps, but we might only discover it too late
<lool> tests should catch it, but we dont test everything
<cjwatson> lool: personally I don't think that's worth the effort of worrying about
<ogra_> lool, oh, indeed, i agree we shouldnt binary copy libs that could have rdeps :)
<lool> cjwatson: I heard you; just explaining the potential issue to ogra_
<ogra_> but thats very unlikely to happen anyway
<lool> well cjwatson argues that almost all the time it should be ok
<lool> anyway
<ogra_> we didnt have many packages that bypassed the silos ... and definitely not a lib among them
<cjwatson> right, my general opinion is that spending hours of build time on low-probability events is a misallocation of resources, but whatever
<kalikiana> ogra_: hm something's odd with the unlock setting, didn't have any lock on that one, tried to input, now it asks me for something it didn't actually save O_o
<kalikiana> can I reset it?
<ogra_> kalikiana, hmm, that sounds like another mterry bug ... (developer mode has nothing to do with passwords, apart from the fact that it shecks if one exists)
<ogra_> *checks
<mterry> ogra_, I missed the question?
<ogra_> <kalikiana> ogra_: hm something's odd with the unlock setting, didn't have any lock on that one, tried to input, now it asks me for something it didn't actually save O_o
<ogra_> <kalikiana> can I reset it?
<ogra_> mterry, ^^
<davmor2> mterry: with all the new things that have landed in RTM we now have the issue that appear in utopic where you get the Hello login prompt for password rather than pin and number pad :(
<ogra_> davmor2, does that happen on a flash without --developer-mode and --password ?
<mterry> davmor2, bug 1363405, has an MP
<ubot5> bug 1363405 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Setting a PIN can result in a passphrase instead" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363405
<mterry> ogra_, yeah separately, I'm wondering if the wizard shouldn't show some warning on the password page if you already have a password set
<davmor2> mterry: I thought it might be covered already from utopic so yay \o/
<ogra_> davmor2, if so that would be the bug that mterry pointed to ... if it happens with these options in u-d-f then there is a u-d-f bug
<ogra_> (we need to somehow set the mode which doesnt happen yet)
<davmor2> ogra_: I didn't have --password only --developer-mode
<ogra_> mterry, i really wonder how we should do that btw ... we wont have any dbus from recovery
 * ogra_ will wait for sergiusens and discuss with him if he has any idea
<mterry> ogra_, ah interesting
<mterry> ogra_, you can edit the /var/lib/AccountsService/users/phablet file
<mterry> (or some such path like that)
<ogra_> ah, perfect
<mterry> ogra_, it's just a keyfile, should be easy to pipe some text into
<ogra_> right
<davmor2> ogra_: the other bug is the sim lock pin keyboard not appearing on first boot, if you reboot it acts as expected, so I'm assuming it might be a similar issue to the main keyboard not appearing, but for the number pad.
<ogra_> we will need detection logic too ... or a switch for --password-mode or so
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, smells like it
<mterry> ogra_, yeah, but the number of developers that put in a 4-digit PIN but actually want a passphrase has to be small
<mterry> ogra_, but might as well allow a switch I suppose
<mterry> ogra_, though design was talking about allowing a 4-8 digit PIN.  but anyway
<ogra_> mterry, i personally expect to get a numberpad when doing something like --password=0000
<ogra_> and currently it would just give you a password prompt by default
<ogra_> i think
<mterry> ogra_, right -- I think autodetection could work just fine
<ogra_> mterry, oh, on the booted image later you mean ?
<ogra_> that would indeed be more awesome than adding a hack to recovery
<mterry> ogra_, no I had meant in recovery but was just brainstorming
<ogra_> ah, yeah
<ogra_> well, lets see if sergiusens has an idea once he gets up
<mterry> ogra_, for us to do it on booted image later, we'd need to keep password in plaintext on disk
<ogra_> oh, right ... nota good idea
<sergiusens> ogra_: mterry wrt to password and recovery, I only did exactly what I was told to
<sergiusens> I don't mind plain text in recovery
<ogra_> sergiusens, yes, and thats fine
<sergiusens> it's a ci tool
<sergiusens> if you use, you probably can care less about your password
<ogra_> sergiusens, but the password mode for the UI doesnt get set the way we do it today
<ogra_> we need an idea how to set it alongside
<sergiusens> mterry: ogra_ if we drop a plaintext file somewhere, will the wizard be able to pick it up?
<ogra_> sergiusens, as much as you call it a CI tool, you wont prevent people from using the switches :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: fine, but I'll add a note saying that the password is going to be saved in plain text
<mterry> sergiusens, ogra_: I'd rather we keep the developer hacks in the developer tools
<sergiusens> ogra_: and just don't promote it!
<ogra_> sergiusens, thats what i thought too, but it sounds hackish ... having an upstart lxc-android-boot hook that checks for it and sets the right dbus call
<sergiusens> ogra_: mterry if you look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/goget-ubuntu-touch/+bug/1365990
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1365990 in goget-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-emulator create needs --developer-mode and --password options" [High,Confirmed]
<sergiusens> I would just say we need "developer mode" inhibit switch and forget about this problem
<kalikiana> ogra_: mterry so… I can't even flash anymore since adb doesn't work… and I don't know whatever password may have been set
<sergiusens> as in --developer-mode from u-d-f makes adb enabled always, pasword or no password
<ogra_> kalikiana, flash from recovery (and use --device= there)
<ogra_> sergiusens, i agree that we should just set a default PW in the emulator
<ogra_> sergiusens, there is an upstart job that checks for the PW and disables it ... with a start on starting android-tools-adbd stanza
<mterry> kalikiana, so you tried to set a password, it failed to, but now you have a password anyway and you aren't sure what it is?
<ogra_> sergiusens, it = adbd
<kalikiana> mterry: it complained the passwords didn't match, I had to cancel, next attempt it asks for the "existing passphrase"
<kalikiana> btw I treid to add a PIN
<mterry> kalikiana, aha!  You are hitting bug 1366814 it sounds like -- someone else reported that phrase "didn't match"
<ubot5> bug 1366814 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Configure lock pin or passphrase initially fails after upgrade to 229" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1366814
<mterry> kalikiana, I haven't been able to reproduce
<kalikiana> mterry: mmmm just noticed the PIN I set and "did not work" actually works as a passphrase at the lock now
 * kalikiana confused
<mterry> kalikiana, ah... then you must be experiencing the fixed (but not released) bug 1363405
<cjwatson> lool,ogra_: ubuntu-touch-meta/1.184 should be migrating soonish
<ubot5> bug 1363405 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Setting a PIN can result in a passphrase instead" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363405
<ogra_> cjwatson, great ... i just need to clearify some device tarball stuff, please dont kick an image or anything yet
<lool> cjwatson: thansk
<lool> I see valid candidate, great
<cjwatson> ogra_: wasn't planning to, enjoy
<cjwatson> mvo__,brendand: any luck with click testing?
<kalikiana> mterry: seems to work now, I disabled and re-entered the PIN and it works normally
<brendand> cjwatson, mostly. i had a strange problem with running some click package autopilot tests, which i doubt has anything to do with the silo. just retesting and then i'll sign it off if everything is well
<mterry> kalikiana, yup, I believe it based on the way that bug works
<kalikiana> mterry: cool, thanks a lot!
<ogra_> kalikiana, what about adb ? do you see the reconnects ?
<cjwatson> brendand: great, thanks
<ogra_> now that your system is set up properly
<cjwatson> [lunchtime, off out for an hour or so]
<kalikiana> ogra_: adb shell, phablet-shell work fine… no loop
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> heisenbug
<kalikiana> anything in particular I could try that would help?
<ogra_> i wish i knew whats going on for the people that see it
<ogra_> kalikiana, no, i think my mako is in the same state as yours
<ogra_> so that one i can reproduce ...
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, per your request, new device image pushed
<ogra_> yay
<brendand> mvo__, can you set the 'Tested' column for silo 3? I won't sign it off until it's in the 'Needs QA sign-off' state
<dbarth_> jdstrand: we copid the oxide binary to silo 2
<dbarth_> i think we're good at this stage, but i still need to finish smoke testing
<jdstrand> ok, cool
<mvo__> brendand: done
<mvo__> brendand: thanks a bunch for your testing
<brendand> ogra_, ah didn't #24 get systemd-shim?
<ogra_> rtm or utopic ?
<ogra_> brendand, yeah, rtm 24 did
<brendand> hmmm
<brendand> why does sim unlock still be borked....?
<ogra_> brendand, why ? any issues with that ?
<ogra_> brendand, thats because robru landed unapproved stuff last night ... there should have been a new blocker bug for it in the landing mail (which wasnt sent)
<zbenjamin> ogra_: weird i managed to create the .ssh/authorized_keys file but i still get access denied(publickey)
<ogra_> zbenjamin, and you still have the loop too ?
<zbenjamin> yes
<brendand> ogra_, oh
<ogra_> brendand, at least i assume thats thereason
<ogra_> we know that some breakage slipped through
<brendand> ogra_, could be. once that's sorted out we'll see
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, looks like #25 is done, happy OTAing :)
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, thank you!
<ogra_> well, thank *you* :)
<ogra_> cjwatson, wjat is the trick to get rmadison output for rtm btw ?
 * ogra_ just wanted to check for -meta and noticed he doesnt know how :P
<davmor2> ogra_: well it's like checking for -dev only not ;)
<davmor2> kenvandine: hey dude did you fix the keyboard appearing after the wizard on first boot?
<kenvandine> davmor2, not me personally, but yes that should be fixed
<kenvandine> davmor2, for rtm, that was probably part of the sync in silo 15 you tested yesterday
<kenvandine> which included lots of fixes :)
<davmor2> kenvandine: it is however the sim unlock number pad now isn't appearing after first boot :)
<Mirv> popey: calendar uploaded
<kenvandine> davmor2, where?  in the shell or in settings?
<kenvandine> davmor2, i guess it must be shell
<davmor2> kenvandine: shell as it is the unlock request
<camako> landing-019
<kenvandine> davmor2, that doesn't use the OSK
<kenvandine> it's a dialpad thing
<davmor2> kenvandine: it's the dialpad thing
<brendand> kenvandine, i just flashed 24 which has the new system-settings
<Mirv> cjwatson: mvo__: how are the click landings?
<brendand> kenvandine, good news - the keyboard does work now
<kenvandine> davmor2, so if that isn't showing, it is a different bug
<brendand> kenvandine, bad news, sim unlock is broken
<kenvandine> since it's not the osk
<kenvandine> brendand, good... is there a "but" ?
<kenvandine> brendand, is there a changelog for image 24?
<brendand> kenvandine, from what ogra_ told me the systemd-shim change landed, but there might have been some mistake with an ofono landing that broke it again
<davmor2> brendand: reboot and try again I think this is what I've just been talking about
<kenvandine> there was some regressions that got published by mistake, in ofono
<jdstrand> so, I am looking at rtm silo 002. is the process I test it, then I update 'Testing pass' accordingly, then QA comes along and marks 'QA Signoff needed' to 'Granted' and then it lands?
<kenvandine> brendand, what sim unlock?  talking about from in the shell?
<brendand> kenvandine, same thing as i reported yesterday
<ogra_> jdstrand, yeah, like magic
<mvo__> Mirv: it seems like all looks good now, so unless I miss something we can publish - cjwatson anything else that I might have overlooked before hitting publish for the click/sdk landing
<brendand> kenvandine, clicking on the button from indicator-network
<kenvandine> ok... that isn't related to system-settings
<jdstrand> ogra_: do I need to coordinate with QA or they are monitoring it?
<davmor2> brendand: yes and nothing appears right?
<kenvandine> brendand, probably the same thing davmor2 just noted
<Mirv> mvo__: ok, let's wait for ack from him still
<davmor2> brendand: reboot it works,  I think it has a similar issue to the keyboard that after the first boot the wizard still owns the keypad for the sim unlock
<kenvandine> davmor2, can't be that...
<kenvandine> davmor2, that unlock isn't using the keyboard
<kenvandine> mterry, ^^^ what could keep the dialpad from showing to unlock the pin after first boot?
<brendand> davmor2, well yesterday it was supposedly to do with systemd-shim
<brendand> davmor2, but that got updated with a 'fix' so i was told
<kenvandine> brendand, that shim problem caused many things to fail...
<kenvandine> but that is fixed
 * kenvandine updates to image 25
<mterry> kenvandine, davmor2, is this when you press the "Unlock SIM" button nothing happens?
<mterry> that was supposed to be fixed by the shim yes
<davmor2> mterry: yes
<brendand> mterry, yes in image #24
<davmor2> mterry: if I reboot though it works fine
<kenvandine> mterry, i  tested that yesterday, but not right after the wizard
<brendand> mterry, actually #25 too
<kenvandine> i locked the pin after first boot... and rebooted
<kenvandine> not locked the pin then rebooted into the wizard to test
<mterry> brendand, and those have version 7-3 for systemd-shim?
<kenvandine> i'll test that scenario now once 25 finishes installing
<popey> Mirv: thanks
<brendand> mterry, yes i do
<kenvandine> doesn't sound like systemd-shim since it works after a reboot
<davmor2> mterry: ditto http://paste.ubuntu.com/8299904/
<kenvandine> does regular pin unlock from the greeter work?
<kenvandine> i think that's basically the same UI... not sure if it's the same code though :)
<mterry> kenvandine, yeah... but that was a race so I could believe timing would matter.  But I guess not by that point in the boot process
<kenvandine> but i doubt any of that uses malit
<davmor2> kenvandine: no it only displays the password line mterry has an mp for that already though
<kenvandine> mterry, sounds like it's only failing after the wizard run
<mterry> kenvandine, yeah that's not maliit
<kenvandine> mterry, i've reproduced it... after the wizard run clicking unlocking sim in indicator-network just seems to do nothing
<kenvandine> mterry, this is all i have in the indicator-network.log
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8299938/
<kenvandine> a timeout
<mterry> kenvandine, the indicator exits on a dbus timeout?
<kenvandine> i don't think so
<kenvandine> it was still running
<mterry> kenvandine, I reproduced the bug yesterday after the wizard, upgraded my shim package, rebooted and didn't get it and declared victory.  :-/  Didn't re-enable wizard because didn't realize that was part of it
<mterry> kenvandine, ah OK, I saw "terminate called"
<kenvandine> not sure what the wizard could have to do with it
<kenvandine> yeah... not a good error message :)
<kenvandine> and indeed unlock works after another reboot
<davmor2> kenvandine: the wizzard takes the control of the keypad when you setup the pin initially, I don't know if it releases it.
<kenvandine> doesn't sound like that could be it... it looks like it can't talk to ofono ?
<mterry> davmor2, but this isn't a keyboard thing -- those PIN screens aren't using maliit
<davmor2> mterry: indeed, and the keyboard now works fine with the fix in place.  Which is what made me wonder if it was a similar issue for the keypad tool?  As that code wouldn't be effected by the fix to the keyboard right?
<mterry> davmor2, I don't know what this issue is yet, but it's not likely to be that same cause
<mterry> davmor2, is there a bug yet?
<davmor2> mterry: I haven't written one yet, brendand did you?
<brendand> davmor2, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1366745, but mterry duped it
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1365095 in systemd-shim (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1366745 Greeter not asking for pin code in image 11 (krillin)" [High,Fix released]
<mterry> brendand, ah yes after my test that didn't realize the wizard was crucial to reproducing
<mterry> brendand, can undup
<mterry> Only happens on krillin too...  Just like the shim issue.  Man, what's the deal with krillin
<brendand> mterry, well if it's a timing issue
<brendand> mterry, krillin is a bit slower
<brendand> i think
<kenvandine> mterry, any hints at where the bug is?  ofono? indicator-network?
<davmor2> mterry: it hates you ;)
<mterry> kenvandine, "instead nothing happens for a bit and then the indicator seems to reload" -- sounds like the indicator did crash
<kenvandine> mterry, i just ran list-modems a few times after the wizard run and before trying to unlock
<kenvandine> looks fine...
<brendand> mterry, i thought so too but there is nothing in /var/crash
<mterry> humph
<mterry> kenvandine, I'd start with the indicator but could be anywhere
<kenvandine> mterry, i think you're right
<kenvandine> looking at the process time on the network indicator
<kenvandine> it has been runing 4 minutes shorter than my device has been up
<kenvandine> but not crash file
<kenvandine> note the longer delay is because i was running list-modems commands in between the wizard and trying to unlock
<davmor2> mterry: setup wizard crash, mtp crash, and network indicator here,  That could of been from stabbing the button multiple times it seemed to refresh the indicator then http://paste.ubuntu.com/8300029/
<kenvandine> took a couple minutes
<davmor2> kenvandine: ^
<kenvandine> bingo.. you have a crash file for the indicator :)
<kenvandine> is the wizard crash file current?
<kenvandine> or maybe from yesterday when we knew it was crashing?
<davmor2> kenvandine: fresh install
<kenvandine> so it was wiped?
<davmor2> kenvandine: yeap
<kenvandine> ok... what version of ubuntu-system-settings?
<kenvandine> oh... the wizard crash fix isn't in the image yet
<kenvandine> it's in the archive though
<davmor2> kenvandine: indeed
<kenvandine> i don't have the crash for that because i have the fixed version from the silo installed :)
<kenvandine> i also don't have a crash file for indicator-network though... and still seeing the unlock problem
<kenvandine> davmor2, so link your indicator crash from errors.ubuntu.com to the bug report please
<davmor2> kenvandine: if you want the indicator crash just keep hitting the sim unlock button
<davmor2> kenvandine: eventually you'll see the indicator restart
<kenvandine> davmor2, i know mine restarted... but no crash file
<brendand> davmor2, can you play music from the scope on #25?
<kenvandine> https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/4aba9212-3824-11e4-9fdb-fa163e4ccdf2
<kenvandine> i bet that's it
<mterry> kenvandine, should we assign to indicator people?
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ping robru if any citrain jenkins jobs have unexpected results.
<kenvandine> mterry, i think so... seems like a safe assumption
<kenvandine> mterry, davmor2: ok... scratch all of that
<kenvandine> i just did a dist-upgrade without any silos enabled
<kenvandine> and i can no longer reproduce it
<kenvandine> maybe it was all triggered by the wizard crashing?
<kenvandine> my dist-upgrade included:
<mterry> kenvandine, the report did note that it started happening with an upgraded USS
<kenvandine>   indicator-location libsystemsettings1 qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-syncmonitor0.1 sync-monitor sync-monitor-uoa ubuntu-sdk-libs ubuntu-system-settings
<kenvandine>   ubuntu-system-settings-wizard
<kenvandine> which included the fix for the wizard crash
<mterry> kenvandine, I don't know why the crash would trigger that behavior on the indicator side thoug
<cjwatson> ogra_: just use rmadison, it works automatically
<kenvandine> maybe the session was in some weird state?
 * kenvandine tries again
<cjwatson> mvo__: should be fine, go ahead and publish
<ogra_> cjwatson, bah, i swear it didnt when i tried last week
<kenvandine> mterry, any chance after the wizard runs something restarts the indicator upstart job?
<Mirv> mvo__: I'm trying to do that ^
<cjwatson> ogra_: that's because I only fixed that on Thursday afternoon :)
<mterry> kenvandine, we do do something like that, but I didn't think it was in the post-crash code, let me check
<kenvandine> mterry, when it wasn't working, i noticed the upstart log file didn't exist even though the service process was running..
<kenvandine> and it got created when i opened the indicator
<ogra_> cjwatson, lol, ok :)
<ogra_> anyway, looks like we could have another RTM image now ...
 * ogra_ starts a build 
<kenvandine> mterry, but now i that is working, i see the upstart log file is there and being written too right after the shell starts
<mterry> kenvandine, yeah we do that in the cleanup job: "initctl emit indicator-services-end" but that's pre-crash
<davmor2> jhodapp: you about yet dude I'm blaming you for this completely ;)
<kenvandine> mterry, so i'm confident the wizard crash fix fixed this
<ogra_> oops
<kenvandine> davmor2, ^^
<mterry> kenvandine, yay...?
<ogra_> new artwork on nusakan
<jhodapp> davmor2, I'm innocent!
<ogra_> jhodapp, nobody belives you !
<kenvandine> mterry, davmor2: i've gone through the wizard 3 times and works fine after :)
<mterry> kenvandine, was there a bug for that wizard crash?  (for dup purposes)
<jhodapp> :)
<jhodapp> davmor2, what's up?
<ogra_> rtm build triggered
<davmor2> jhodapp: ha blagged now I know you're here ;)  in scope if you click on play in music nothing it happening
<jhodapp> davmor2, url-dispatcher broken?
<ahayzen_> davmor2, which image?
<kenvandine> mterry, not sure if there was a bug, do you know davmor2?
<davmor2> jhodapp: however if I click on the play button in the scope it works fine,  and if I open the music player and play music it is fine
<davmor2> ahayzen_: 24/25
<mterry> kenvandine, no doesn't seem to be one (none listed in MP at least)
<davmor2> jhodapp: hmm could be let's have a look and see if there is a crash
<kenvandine> ok... i'm happy all seems good :)
<kenvandine> just need a new rtm image :-D
<jhodapp> davmor2, yeah that's not anything my code is in charge of handling
<davmor2> jhodapp: okay in that case for a change it might not be your fault ;)
<jhodapp> told yah! :)
<jhodapp> haha
<kenvandine> mterry, i'll work on getting your branches in a landing today
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 26 building (started: 20140909 14:15) ===
<mvo__> Mirv: hm, not known in space or time always sounds bad :/
<Mirv> mvo__: yes, but give it time, I think the reason to worry is that if it's like that after 30 mins :)
<ahayzen_> davmor2, so your saying if the music-app is closed nothing happens, but if it is open then it works? or have i missunderstood?
<mvo__> Mirv: heh :)
<Mirv> mvo__: seems appearing now
<mterry> kenvandine, thank you!  (by just syncing utopic, right?)
<kenvandine> mterry, you're recent MPs
<kenvandine> not in utopic yet
<mterry> kenvandine, ah I see!  Yes, thanks
<kenvandine> np... thanks for the fixes
<mterry> kenvandine, that password setting page has been a bear
<kenvandine> yeah
<mterry> all sorts of corner cases
<kenvandine> seems in good shape now though :)
<davmor2> ahayzen_: so if I hit the play in music from the scope nothing happens,  if I open music and select the track in music it plays, So I think jhodapp hit the nail on the head and it is the url-handler at fault
<kenvandine> takes a few iterations :)
<mterry> kenvandine, you shut your jinxing mouth  :)
<kenvandine> haha
 * kenvandine zips it
<Mirv> mvo__: was it correct that qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu did not get republished, ie the current one stuck in proposed was fine and utopic only needed the new click?
<ahayzen_> davmor2, hmmm i'm on devel-proposed and i was writing url-dispatcher tests last night for music and it was working then
<ahayzen_> davmor2, on #234 i just did 'Play in music app' on an album in the scope and it worked
<Mirv> mvo__: to answer to myself, yes it seems correct, the same version is already in utopic-proposed
<ahayzen_> davmor2, and playing a single track works as well so maybe it is just rtm that is broken?
<Mirv> so now we just cross fingers that everything gets fixed by those uploads
<mvo__> Mirv: yes, thats correct, only click needed the update
<Mirv> except, hmm, the problems coming from the oxide problem...
<mvo__> Mirv: yeah, my fingers are crossed too
<davmor2> ahayzen_: could be
<ahayzen_> davmor2, do any of the other url-handler calls work for other apps?
<kenvandine> davmor2, hey... btw  you were testing the location stuff yesterday
<davmor2> kenvandine: I was
<kenvandine> it wasn't working for me on krillin, but works GREAT on mako
<kenvandine> did it work for you on krillin?
<davmor2> kenvandine: it worked fine on krillin for me
<davmor2> kenvandine: 20-30 secs to get a fix
<kenvandine> it seemed faster than that for me on mako
<kenvandine> but it never gets a fix on krillin...
 * kenvandine tries again with all the updates
<ogra_> still doesnt work on mako for me :(
<ogra_> nor on krillin
<davmor2> ogra_: you need to leave the concrete bunker and see daylight ;)
<ogra_> i only get "no location found" in here maps all the time
<ogra_> davmor2, i thought it should work indoors too !
<kenvandine> davmor2, i tested it with a sim in slot 2 and a sim in both slots... not just a sim in the first slot... i wonder if there's any chance that confuses it?
<ogra_> i also dont get any trust store questions for any app
<kenvandine> ogra_, i didn't at first...
<ogra_> is that because i confirmed them in tsh past already ?
<kenvandine> rebooting fixed that
<kenvandine> which seemed odd
<davmor2> ogra_: you haven't got silo 004 yet though right so you won't have the fix yet
<kenvandine> still no location fix..
<ogra_> kenvandine, i havent gotten any since several images
<ogra_> no matter how often i reboot
<ogra_> davmor2, my mako has utopic
<kenvandine> davmor2, silo 4 landed
<ogra_> that should have all bits and pieces, no ?
<kenvandine> so was in my updates
<davmor2> kenvandine: image 26 that is building now
<kenvandine> my mako was utopic-proposed, worked there
<kenvandine> davmor2, yeah... anyway i have all those packages that landed in silo 4
<kenvandine> i don't see how to debug this...
<davmor2> kenvandine: :(
<ogra_> tvoss, am i supposed to get any trust store popups at all ?
<kenvandine> i even tried outside with gps enabled
 * ogra_ hasnt seen any in his -proposed install in two weeks or so 
<tvoss> ogra_, n4?
<ogra_> tvoss, yep
<tvoss> ogra_, known bug, working on it
<ogra_> N4 utopic-proposed
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> tvoss, the conversation of the others sounded like it would be an ogra-issue :)
<ogra_> since it seems to work for them
<davmor2> ogra_: open setting, click on security and then on location is here maps listed if it is that'll be why you don't see trust requests
<tvoss> ogra_, well, it is racy. Might well work for others
<kenvandine> tvoss, what logs should i look at to get an idea why location isn't working on my krillin?
<kenvandine> tvoss, i do see the app listed in location access in settings, and is enabled
<ogra_> davmor2, only camer and mic ... both greyed out showing 0
<kenvandine> so sounds like it should be trusted
<tvoss> kenvandine, syslog and you can add a GLOG_v=100 to the upstart job for the location service, which then gives you quite some logs in /var/log/ubuntu-location-service
<kenvandine> ok
<ogra_> oh, wait
<davmor2> ogra_: that's other apps not location
<kenvandine> ogra_, location access
<ogra_> there is a new item in system-settings :P
<kenvandine> not other apps
<kenvandine> yeah :)
<ogra_> confusing
<davmor2> ogra_: hahaha
<davmor2> ogra_: in location is here maps listed?
<ogra_> still ... apps just tell me there is no location service available
<ogra_> davmor2, indeed
<ogra_> osmtouch, gmaps and here
<davmor2> ogra_: so that is why you don't see trust popups then they are already trusted :)
<ogra_> do i need a SIM ?
<ogra_> my mako doesnt have one
<kenvandine> E0908 17:07:32.856950  3970 skeleton.cpp:177] Error creating session: Client lacks permissions to access the service with the given criteria
<kenvandine> tvoss, ^^ is that a problem?
<tvoss> kenvandine, yeah ... that's basically a denial
<tvoss> kenvandine, mind checking ps -ef | grep trust
<tvoss> kenvandine, n4?
<kenvandine> krillin
<kenvandine> actually... those logs are from yesterday :)
<kenvandine> maybe i need to restart more than ubuntu-location-service
<rhuddie> does anyone know about using phablet-click-test-setup (from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing#Running_Click_tests). I keep getting this error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8300260/
<kenvandine> tvoss, all the logs in /var/log/ubuntu-location-service/ are dated yesterday... but i've rebooted my phone a bunch of times today...
<ogra_> davmor2, ha !
<ogra_> works now ... i actually had t go in the garden even though i'm sitting next to a giant window
<kenvandine> phablet   3617  1762  0 10:06 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/trust-stored-skeleton --remote-agent DBusRemoteAgent --bus=system --local-agent MirAgent --trusted-mir-socket=/var/run/user/32011/mir_socket_trusted --for-service UbuntuLocationService --store-bus session
<kenvandine> tvoss, ^^
<tvoss> kenvandine, okay, that looks good
 * kenvandine rebooted with GLOG _v set
<tvoss> kenvandine, thank you
<kenvandine> I0909 10:35:48.042486  3485 ofono_nm_connectivity_manager.cpp:171] Exception while creating connected radio cell: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "GetProperties" with signature "" on interface "org.ofono.NetworkRegistration" doesn't exist
<kenvandine> tvoss, ^^
<kenvandine> tvoss, so right now i have a sim in slot 2
<kenvandine> and nothing in slot 1
<tvoss> kenvandine, hmmm, that exception is gracefully handled, though
<davmor2> ogra_: told you you need to leave the concrete bunker and get into the sunlight ;)
<tvoss> ogra_, mind wanna check that the window is not only painted on the wall!? :)
<ogra_> davmor2, then i need to travle ... no sunlight here
<kenvandine> tvoss, ok
<ogra_> (thats why i had the balls to go outside without being molten :P )
<davmor2> ogra_: if you can see there is sunlight :P
<kenvandine> tvoss, wow... lots of logging now that the HERE app is trying to get a fix :)
<brendand> ogra_, i seem to not be the only one who has hit a problem running click tests, rhuddie got the same error
<tvoss> kenvandine, yup :) GLOG_v=100 is like "log the world"
<brendand> ogra_, could it be anything related to the developer-mode changes?
<tvoss> kenvandine, still got an item on my list to allow for enabling it at runtime
<ogra_> brendand, perhaps ... though the smoke tests run fine
<kenvandine> tvoss, ok... no fix and only logs are written to the INFO file
<ogra_> brendand, you are on utopic, right ?
<kenvandine> tvoss, should i pastebinit?
<tvoss> kenvandine, please, yes
<ogra_> brendand, rtm didnt have the dev mode changes
<ogra_> (yet)
<brendand> ogra_, could that upset phablet-tools?
<ogra_> shoudlnt
<ogra_> sergiusens, do you see any possible issue with using the new phablet tools with old adb mode ? i think everything is backwards compatible
<brendand> ogra_, sergiusens - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8300260/ is what we're seeing
<tedg> Are there any traingaurds right now, or are we waiting for robru to finish breakfast?
<tedg> Also, qagaurds
<cjwatson> ogra_,sergiusens: hm, speaking of phablet-tools, don't we need to make click-buddy's provision mode use pkcon --allow-untrusted now
<ogra_> tedg, cyphermox_ should be able to help you
<cjwatson> ?
<cjwatson> mvo__: cc ^?
<cjwatson> ^-
<tedg> ogra_, Ah, cool.
<tedg> cyphermox_, Can I get an rtm silo for line 55 please?
<ogra_> cjwatson, did that land in any rtm image yet ?
<tedg> cyphermox_, And can you please publish line 54?
<cjwatson> ogra_: it's on its way, not actually in an image yet
<ogra_> well, then we should indeed land the phablet-tools fix alongside
<cjwatson> sorry I only just noticed this
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I have heard from zbenjamin that some devs have problems with the SDK.
<ogra_> bzoltan, yeah, you have a hardcoded "adb root" in one of your scripts
<bzoltan> ogra_:  nopez
<mvo__> ogra_: is that lp:phablet-tools ? let me check
<sergiusens> cjwatson: yeah, I need to add that
<ogra_> bzoltan, that needs to go (alongside with a change in adbd to ignore that call)
<Mirv> FYI we're still completely out of RTM silos, but QA has 5 silos under testing
<ogra_> bzoltan, ?
<ogra_> bzoltan, i have the paste hre
<sergiusens> ogra_: brendand if you are on rtm you need to specify --distro and --series
<bzoltan> ogra_: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/trunk/revision/251
<ogra_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8300137/
<bzoltan> ogra_:  what version of the qtc plugin?
<ogra_> bzoltan, no idea, ask dbarth_ or zbenjamin :)
<ogra_> bzoltan, they both had the issue
<bzoltan> ogra_:  that is the old version
<mvo__> cjwatson, ogra_: sorry I was not aware of this script lp:~mvo/phablet-tools/pkcon-allow-untrusted
<bzoltan> ogra_:  they both should upgrade :)
<ogra_> bzoltan, ah, good to knwo
<ogra_> bzoltan, anyway it exposed a bug in adbd, zbenjamin helped a lot to find it :)
<bzoltan> ogra_: cool :)
<brendand> sergiusens, ah ok
<tedg> Mirv, I have two rtm silos that can be free'd with QA sign off :-)
<dbarth_> bzoltan: wassup?
<brendand> tedg, indicator-display?
<tedg> brendand, Yes, and indicator-datetime
<sergiusens> brendand: there isn't any reliable auto magic hints we can use on the image yet, or it would of been automatic
<brendand> tedg, what's indicator-display meant to do?
<brendand> tedg, it doesn't seem to add any new indicator
<Mirv> tedg: yeah, the 016 of them is being tested by... right, brendan
<sergiusens> brendand: this is one of the pains of the ~rtm renaming, would of been mostly transparent otherwise
<bzoltan> dbarth_:  I have heard that you have problem with the adbd
<tedg> brendand, So an indicator on the panel when rotation lock is enabled.
<tedg> brendand, Show
<bzoltan> dbarth_:  what version of qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu do you have installed?
<tedg> brendand, Look at the test plan, it talks about how to enable rotation lock, it doesn't work in system settings right now.
<dbarth_> bzoltan: ah, indeed
<dbarth_> bzoltan: on #ubuntu-touch maybe
<brendand> tedg, thanks
 * ogra_ wonders why the bot didnt pick up the running build 
<brendand> pete-woods, jamesh - i'm testing the scopes silo
<brendand> pete-woods, jamesh - it seems to break playback from the scope
<pete-woods> brendand: sorry, which silo? I didn't realise I had any
<ogra_> sergiusens, there is another phablet tools MP we need from pitti, i would like to get it into the same silo if possible
<brendand> pete-woods, silo 14 in RTM
<brendand> pete-woods, jamesh and Satoris are also mentioned as landers
<pete-woods> brendand: it breaks the little preview widgets?
<brendand> pete-woods, yeah the play button
<pete-woods> brendand: is it broken for grooveshark / 7digital / local music / everything?
<brendand> pete-woods, i haven't checked the remote stuff
<brendand> pete-woods, i'm otp right now but as soon as i'm done we can talk through it
<pete-woods> okay
<pete-woods> brendand: I have the same. local music previews seem to be broken
<brendand> pete-woods, i hate to say it, but it seems like the test plan wasn't followed :/
<pete-woods> brendand: seems like it. unfortunately I'm just the guy pushing the "tested" button
<Mirv> could a core-dev ack Unity team's SRU micro version bump? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-005-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity_7.2.3+14.04.20140826-0ubuntu1.diff
<pete-woods> I guess I should be less trusting..
<sergiusens> ogra_: I'm in no hurry
<sergiusens> let it be queued
<sergiusens> ogra_: it's not in the spreadsheet though...
<ogra_> sergiusens, can i add it to your line ?
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 26 DONE (finished: 20140909 15:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/26.changes ===
<sergiusens> ogra_: depends, if it's qa like and requires too much testing, I don't want to land it
<sergiusens> ogra_: this one requires like zero testing
<ogra_> https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/phablet-tools/network/+merge/231761
<sergiusens> ogra_: as in, if affects phablet-click-test-setup or phablet-test-run I don't want it
<sergiusens> ogra_: as the testplan for those takes 6 to 8 hours
<ogra_> i think it doesnt require more than storing/restoring the network config once to test
<ogra_> its a change to phablet-config ... not for any test setup stuff
<sergiusens> ogra_: if it's properly reviewed/tested, I'll add ;-)
<ogra_> sergiusens, i tested and pitt  did too
<cyphermox_> tedg: you should finish testing on your landings first...
<tedg> cyphermox_, Which one? The rtm ones are tested.
<cyphermox_> tedg: my bad, I wasn't up to date
<cyphermox_> tedg: there are no rtm silos available right now, you'll get one as soon as possible
 * Mirv sees rsalveti battling with Train awesomeness
<rsalveti> Mirv: lool: do you know what happened with silo 4 (rtm)?
<rsalveti> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-004
<rsalveti> two packages seems to be outdated comparing to the archive version of the same packages
<rsalveti> and publishing seems to be waiting for them to be available in the destination, but that will for sure fail
<tedg> cyphermox_, Cool, thanks!
<Mirv> rsalveti: lool: it got QA approved and published, but something is amiss, you're right.  ubuntu-touch-meta already got another update, so the ubuntu-location-provider-here is the question mark.
<rsalveti> the version string in there is a bit confusing
<cjwatson> I had to remove ubuntu-location-provider-here from 14.09-proposed because the version copied in there was older than that already in 14.09
<cjwatson> see scrollback from a few hours ago ...
<cjwatson> needs a build with a newer version number :)
<Mirv> rsalveti: it seems the ubuntu-location-provider-here already in rtm is identical to the tried-to-be-published one, except the funny (and lower) version number
<Mirv> the HERE landing was a bit manual operation in both utopic and 14.09
<rsalveti> Mirv: yeah
<Mirv> so from what I see it's all ok except that the silo is wrong status
<rsalveti> lool: can you confirm that?
<rsalveti> if so, we can probably clean that silo
<Mirv> rsalveti: so, your 011 publishing...
<rsalveti> Mirv: what's up?
<Mirv> rsalveti: it failed. possibly because of robru's continous code cleanup, the sync publishing is quite bollocks at the moment, often.
<rsalveti> argh, just noticed =\
<Mirv> rsalveti: my trick has been to change the sync:N to package name, reconfigure, build with watch_only and then publish
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> let me try that
<lool> Mirv: I think we can flush it now
<lool> Mirv: I had copied touch-meta and location-provider-here from ubuntu to ubuntu-rtm already
<lool> Mirv: touch-meta publishing was actually not needed BTW, but I should have noted that in the comments -- not just the changelog
<rsalveti> Mirv: it seems I can't reconfigure the rtm silo for some weird reason
<Mirv> lool: ok, thanks
<rsalveti> got the link, but went nowhere
<Mirv> rsalveti: I do the "real" reconfigure via prepare-silo always
<Mirv> with the request ID
<rsalveti> hm, ok
<ogra_> lool, Mirv, it all landed http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/26.changes
<ogra_> flush away :)
<rsalveti> Mirv: same thing, jenkins ignored me
<lool> we should get a pull chain image to flush silos
<lool> like in world of goo
<ogra_> heh
<rsalveti> Oops!
<Mirv> rsalveti: jenkins just started totally ignoring my actions too...
<rsalveti> when trying to log-in
<rsalveti> seems jenkins is busted
<ogra_> rsalveti, thats by design i thought
<rsalveti> seems to be more broken than the usual
<rsalveti> vanguard? fginther I guess
<rsalveti> it seems ci-train.ubuntu.com is not behaving properly
<rsalveti> can't log-in anymore
<rsalveti> IOError: [Errno 28] No space left on device
<ogra_> lovely
<rsalveti> Mirv: fginther: Ursinha: ^
<rsalveti> that seems to be why
<fginther> yuck
<Ursinha> oops
<rsalveti> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/1924/console
<Ursinha> rsalveti: citrain is trainguards, but let me have a look
<ogra_> i have some TB spare space on my desktop machine, you can NFS mount it ;)
<Ursinha> ogra_: lol
<rsalveti> Ursinha: thought infra stuff like that was more for vanguard
<Ursinha> robru: halp
<fginther> rsalveti, Ursinha, we've run into this before. We may have some control over this without going to IS
<Ursinha> fginther: what is that?
<fginther> Ursinha, the last time this happened, the disk was full of defunct pbuilder chroots, we can remove those if that is the case
<fginther> but the problems appear to run deeper then that :-(, I can't even login
<Ursinha> fginther: what machine is that
<fginther> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/
<rsalveti> Ursinha: http://community.sephora.com/t5/image/serverpage/image-id/116046i2AF73FFDE6096D06/image-size/original?v=mpbl-1&px=-1
<Ursinha> LOL
<fginther> Ursinha, despite the ugly stack trace, I was able to login and run some test jobs. Looks like several defunct chroots are still there: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/fginther-test/15/console
<Ursinha> fginther: I like the way you cheated jenkins
<fginther> Ursinha, anything over a day old under /var/cache/pbuilder/build can be removed
<Ursinha> fginther: can we create a job to remove them or we need IS help?
<Ursinha> I can't seem to be able to login to that machine
<fginther> Ursinha, I think the jenkins user has sufficient rights to clean things up, let me check on that
<ogra_> brendand, meeting ?
<ogra_> popey, and you ? (or do you just skip the evening meetings)
<Ursinha> fginther: am I supposed to be able to login to that machine with my regular user? or you're talking about logging into jenkins?
<fginther> Ursinha, I login to the jenkins UI
<fginther> we don't have ssh access
<Ursinha> fginther: ah, the UI, not the machine :)
<Mirv> Ursinha: rsalveti: jenkins started working again for me
<Ursinha> Mirv: I just saw a new job here
<Ursinha> fginther: did you remove the chroots already?
<fginther> Ursinha, not yet, there's a job created to do it, but it needed a little work
<fginther> pbuilder-clean
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: Ursinha | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ping robru if any citrain jenkins jobs have unexpected results.
<fginther> Ursinha, running it now
<fginther> rsalveti, can you please retry that job?
<Mirv> rsalveti: I did already for you, seems to work
<rsalveti> fginther: Mirv: will retry
<Ursinha> that would be my next question, Mirv, fginther, can we just retry such jobs manually or should we use citrain tools for that?
<ev> can someone explain to me why silos.previous exists?
<Mirv> rsalveti: fginther: so, the retries worked.
<ev> why it needs this backup
<Mirv> robru: ^ see ev's question, you might have better idea than I do
<Mirv> Ursinha: the citrain tools are just wrappers around running the jobs
<ev> we already do daily backups of /var/lib/jenkins, so I'm confused as to why we'd have an extra layer of backups
<Mirv> so with the same parameters it should work
<Mirv> something weird with rtm 008 still though, retrying again
<Mirv> and the queuebot seems gone
<brendand> tedg, so the rotation lock is not supposed to work at all right now - this landing purely provides the indicator?
<tedg> brendand, Correct
<tedg> brendand, The indicator is supposed to work, but not rotation lock itself. :-)
<brendand> tedg, would be kind of good if the indicator closes after unsetting the lock
<brendand> tedg, otherwise you get thrown to the location indicator - it's a bit jarring
<tedg> brendand, Yes, I think there needs to be some design back and forth there, but bug fixes vs. feature. Trying to get the feature in (with FFe of course).
<tedg> brendand, I imagine it'll get refined.
<brendand> tedg, ok seems fine then
<brendand> tedg, -datetime next
<tedg> brendand, Woot! Thanks!
<brendand> robru, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1366745
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1366745 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Unlock SIM fails with latest ubuntu-system-settings installed" [High,New]
<kenvandine> brendand, that should be in image 26
<brendand> kenvandine, did it land already?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> it was in the HERE silo
<kenvandine> 4 i think
<Mirv> rsalveti: the train is a really train wreck atm, I'll salvage the rtm-008 still for publishing and then I'll let robru take over
<kenvandine> brendand, yes, it landed with rtm silo 4 this morning
<brendand> kenvandine, ok. that's confusing - but we'll see i guess
<kenvandine> where can i find changes for rtm images?
<Mirv> note to self: do no trust any "sync:N"
<brendand> kenvandine, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/
<kenvandine> brendand, thanks!
<brendand> kenvandine, the build number corresponds to krillin
<kenvandine> ubuntu-system-settings-wizard from 0.3+14.10.20140904.2~rtm-0ubuntu1 to 0.3+14.10.20140908-0ubuntu1
<brendand> kenvandine, you asked earlier and i forgot to reply :/
<kenvandine> brendand, that had the fix
<brendand> kenvandine, ok good
<rsalveti> Mirv: thanks
<brendand> tedg, datetime looks good
<brendand> tedg, how do i test the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1350544
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1350544 in Indicator Date and Time "Some translations are not loaded" [High,In progress]
<Mirv> rsalveti: 008 published, although spreadsheet seems broken
<awe_> robru, it's come to my attention that the ofono rtm silo never actually published yesterday, so no we're out of sync between utopic & rtm
<Mirv> robru: the jenkins problem probably broke spreadsheet updating somehow
<awe_> please advise on how we can fix this
<Mirv> robru: I get "SyntaxError: Empty JSON strings" when trying to refreshSilosStatus
<rsalveti> Mirv: great, thanks!
* Mirv changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: Ursinha | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Spreadsheet updating broken, use Silo Dashboard! Ping robru if any citrain jenkins jobs have unexpected results.
<robru> Mirv: ugh, what now?? OK i need to eat breakfast but I'll look at it soon
<Mirv> robru: yeah, no idea. jenkins now works, but the connection between spreadsheet and jenkins does not.
<Mirv> robru: have a fun day, I know I had...
<Mirv> the spreadsheet updating worked 1h ago, and broke at the same point we noticed jenkins had run out of space
<awe_> robru, did you seem my question re: ofono/rtm?
<boiko> Mirv: is the jenkins out of space problem fixed already? (I have a silo that needs building)
<Mirv> boiko: that's fixed, only jenkins <-> spreadsheet updating is broken
<Mirv> so use http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q= as much as possible
<boiko> Mirv: so I can trigger a build already? (silo 008)
<Mirv> boiko: should be
<boiko> Mirv: thanks, let me try
 * Mirv redirects further questions towards Robert, I really need to start preparing for sleeping activities :)
<robru> awe_: well, fix whatever regression you had found, then do a new landing for both utopic and rtm
<robru> Mirv: thanks for staying so late, I'm not feeling well today and only just starting to wake up
<ogra_> robru, so did you find out why we have landings vanishing
<awe_> robru, dude...the silo for utopic landed, the silo for rtm didn't land
<awe_> so now we're out of sync
<robru> ogra_: I have a hunch but haven't been able to confirm it yet.
<Mirv> robru: no problem, take care
<awe_> I have no idea how to fix this
<robru> awe_: dude, I just told you, if you do a new landing to both, it'll be back in sync.
<robru> awe_: considering that the last release had some big regression that everybody was mad at me for publishing, i think it's good that it didn't get into rtm. so no real point to sync the distros, just fix the problem and make a new release.
<ogra_> robru, but you are aware that this was part of the location landing and due to it not landing there might be issues in location ?
<awe_> first, the big regression was marked invalid this morning, and now we're out of sync
<awe_> robru, if a new landing is the only way to get things back in sync
<awe_> then c'est la vie
<awe_> if we'd had better communication between the lander (me), QA (davmor2) and CI, we wouldn't be in this position
<robru> ogra_: awe_: so what do you guys want? do you want the utopic version in rtm? we can make a sync silo for that, it's easy. but we just finished having a landing meeting where people were saying "wow, it's so lucky that that bug stopped this awful package from making it into rtm"
<awe_> robru, we were mad that it was published because the testing pass hadn't been approved, nor had the MR
<ogra_> robru, i didnt say we're lucky
<ogra_> robru, i said we might have been lucky to not have to have another regression bug, i hve no clue about the impact on the landing it had to get in with
<awe_> robru, I'm surprised as we discussed the regression and how it had been marked invalid during out standup
<awe_> needless to say, all I want now is for utopic and rtm to be in sync;  if it requires a silo, then so be it.
<sergiusens> copy-package and done
<infinity> cjwatson: What's the process (or do we have one) for syncing back from utopic to RTM for things that we know don't break ABI and don't need rebuilds?  Should I JFDI and copy?
<infinity> cjwatson: (Specifically thinking of glibc and its recent security updates, as prompted by the security team)
<awe_> cjwatson, is it possible to create sbuild chroots based on rtm?
<robru> awe_: yeah there is a large failure of communication here. I have no idea why you want to put your broken package in rtm. how far away are you from a real fix that we can just land in both?
<awe_> robru, didn't I just say, it's *not* broken?????
<ogra_> infinity, technically it  needs to go through a silo and QA signoff ... with the exception of meta and langpacks (not sure who could decide on an exception for glibc security fixes)
<robru> awe_: what are you talking about? everybody was mad at me for publishing such a broken package, and then everybody breathed a sigh of relief when they saw it didn't really publish at all
<awe_> https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ofono/lp1363413/+merge/233434
<awe_> the merge proposal has the original testing details
<awe_> the critical regression was: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1366231
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1366231 in ofono (Ubuntu) "[krillin] When FlightMode disabled ConnectionManager interface isn't restored" [Critical,Invalid]
<infinity> ogra_: So, rebuilding it would be a silly waste of time, I assume one can just do a copy-with-binaries to a silo PPA and then land?
<robru> awe_: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ofono/lp1363413/+merge/233434/comments/570911 so I'm proposing that you fix that critical bug, and come back with a totally new landing. don't be bothered by the fact that they're out of sync, a new landing will re-sync thme
<awe_> and again, it was found to be Invalid earlier today
<ogra_> infinity, i'll leave the binary decision to colin :)
<robru> ogra_: is it ok with you if we sync ofono from utopic to rtm?
<ogra_> robru, ask QA, not me ... with me thats indeed ok (not a binary sync indeed)
<robru> ogra_: isn't that the whole problem? davmor2 toldme to sync it prematurely
<infinity> If it's not a binary sync, it's not a sync.  Please tell me we're not doing source syncs with the same version numbers. :/
<robru> infinity: get out of here with your debian terminology, we're too good for that crap! This. Is. Sparta!
<robru> I mean, This. Is. CI Train!
<infinity> robru: "sync" is Ubuntu terminology. :P
<robru> infinity: anyway the people who birthed citrain invented all new terminology. sync doesn't mean what you think it means
<infinity> *sigh*
<infinity> Why? :(
<infinity> And what does it mean, then?
<robru> infinity: I don't know why, just like I don't know why citrain does half of the things that it does. But sync means something like "get the source package, mangle it's version number for rtm, upload to RTM PPA, pray that somebody bothers to test it, then publish."
<robru> and pray that it gets anywhere
<infinity> Kay.  The "mangle the version numbers" part of that implies "backport", not "sync", but whatever.  I guess learning distro terminology when people work on the distro is hard. :P
<robru> infinity: I don't work on the distro, I work on ci train ;-)
<infinity> ...
<robru> infinity: I know, it's a mess.
<infinity> "I don't work on Linux, I work on the SCSI subsystem."
<davmor2> ogra_, robru: so if this it the version blessed by awe_ then by all means sync it to a silo I can run quick tests on it and then land it.
<robru> davmor2: ok
<robru> davmor2: ogra_ awe_: what packages are affected? just ofono?
<infinity> Anyhow, I have to go play cat chauffeur.
<awe_> robru, correct, just ofono
<davmor2> robru: there was only ofono in the silo but that isn't to say that is all that was meant to be in there by the sound of it
<robru> awe_: what's going on in silo rtm19? there's an ofono there
<awe_> I have *no* idea
<awe_> rsalveti, did you create this ^^
<awe_> robru, looks like Mirv created it to fix the missed landing from yesterday
<robru> awe_: davmor2: ok silo rtm19 has the utopic version of ofono in it, and it even already says QA:granted, so that can just be published whenever anybody feels like it
<awe_> ok
<robru> well, I mean, maybe a double-check is in order then I'll publish it
<awe_> yes, I will do so
<davmor2> robru: yeah I'll hit it in a minute
<brendand> tedg, an answer appreciated about verifying the bug - then i can sign silo 001 off hopefully
<rsalveti> I have nothing to do with rtm19 :-)
<Saviq> dbarth_, what's the status of the oxide-qt landing?
<robru> rsalveti: your name is on it!
<rsalveti> robru: haha, I created the utopic one
<rsalveti> the rest was just automatic
<bfiller> robru: any idea while silo 12 for ubuntu not showing up correctly in the webview? line 56 on sheet
<robru> bfiller: uh
<robru> bfiller: yeah because http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain/ubuntu/landing-012 got truncated somehow
<robru> oh it's truncated in the backend, too
<robru> bfiller: I guess only a reconfigure can save it
<bfiller> robru: I will reconfigure it
<robru> bfiller: no no
<robru> bfiller: needs super admin reconfigure
<bfiller> ok
<robru> bfiller: ok, silo 12 should be ready for a fresh build here.
<bfiller> robru: thank you
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome!
<robru> tvoss: around? your silo utopic 4 got itself into an inconsistent state somehow, I need to nuke it
<tvoss> robru, how would that work?
<tvoss> robru, how would that happen?
<robru> tvoss: not sure how it got this way, but the silo state file is just missing, which means citrain doesn't have a clue what's going on there (also if you check the dashboard, silo 4 is blank). I can nuke it and reassign and it should work
<robru> tvoss: we had ENOSPACE issues this morning, so I guess the files got truncated as a side effect
<tvoss> robru, ack, let's do it then
<robru> tvoss: ok silo 4 is ready for a fresh build if you wanna kick it off
<tvoss> robru, still nothing in the silo for me
<robru> tvoss: dashboard should update soon
<tvoss> robru, ack
<robru> tvoss: looks good to me
<balloons> plars, are the devices being run with a pin set now?
<robru> queuebot: haha, welcome back!
<balloons> I'm asking because the failures in terminal and file manager are quite clearly due to PAM, which only appears if a pin or password is set
<ogra_> balloons, indeed, we have to, else adb wont work
<balloons> ogra_, I knew that was going to happen, I just didn't think you landed it yet
<balloons> I wanted to be prepared, heh
<ogra_> balloons, it is only in utopic
<ogra_> not in rtm
<balloons> OHH, gotcha
<balloons> that makes sense
<ogra_> (but due tomorrow)
<balloons> lol
<plars> balloons: do you mean the libcogl one we set as a test a while back?
<plars> balloons: or are you talking about something else?
<plars> balloons: oh, sorry I'm catching up
<plars> balloons: yes, we certainly set the password on devices now. Otherwise we have no adb
<balloons> plars, yea, I'm all covered ;-) I didn't think that landed yet.. and indeed it hasn't in rtm, but has in utopic
<plars> balloons: yes, but it should go into rtm soon enough
<balloons> yep, so anyways, we'll update tests accordingly to account for this
<balloons> I just wanted to do it BEFORE those changes landed not after
<davmor2> ogra_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/url-dispatcher/+bug/1367400 can't launch local music from the scope  I'm assuming url dispatcher is to blame after chatting to jhodapp
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1367400 in URL Dispatcher "url dispatcher doesn't seem to be triggering music to play in the music app." [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> davmor2, blocker ?
<davmor2> ogra_: certainly annoying and user facing and a regression so yes.
<jhodapp> I agree
<ogra_> davmor2, can you tag it the right way ?
<ogra_> so it lands on sils list
<davmor2> ogra_: sure let me figure it out
<ogra_> thx
<jhodapp> davmor2, did you assign it to tedg?
<davmor2> jhodapp: no feel free though
<jhodapp> done
<awe_> davmor2, sanity check of ofono silo looks good on my end.  Did you get a chance to kick the tires?
<awe_> if so, I'll click publish and cross my fingers
<davmor2> awe_: rebooting now
<awe_> k
<davmor2> ogra_: let me know if that shows up please
<ogra_> davmor2, will do
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: Ursinha | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru is sick, please ping cyphermox or rsalveti for landings.
<davmor2> ogra_: yay it did ;)
<ogra_> awesome !
<tedg> davmor2, Are there any recoverable errors from that?
<davmor2> tedg: I can have a look in a bit just reflashed to get the ofono stuff tested quickly
<tedg> brendand, You can't really unfortunately, it's an issue between LP and the package. It's before it gets on the device.
<tedg> davmor2, Okay, they should be still there if you didn't wipe.
<dbarth_> Saviq: not been able to smoke test things this afternoon btween meetings and dev. mode; re-trying now
<Saviq> dbarth_, I'll set it to not tested then
<brendand> tedg, so what's the effect? the string should be translatable now?
<davmor2> tedg: I always wipe, it gives me a clean image to test against
<Saviq> dbarth_, FWIW it only built like an hour and a half ago... it takes 5½h to build on armhf...
<Saviq> ok finished 3h ago
<Saviq> still
<tedg> brendand, Not translatable, that the character when imported into launchpad should be readable in the webui.
<davmor2> brendand, ogra_: confirming what kenvandine spotted that his fix which is in image 26 fixes the sim unlock issue on first boot
<kenvandine> davmor2, thx
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> so no extra blocker for that one ... good :)
<davmor2> ogra_: also I think the location blocker can be killed now
<dbarth_> Saviq: uh, i thought this was a binary copy in that case
<dbarth_> Saviq: building oxide indeed takes a looong time
<ogra_> davmor2, great ... sad that none f the changelogs did auto-close it though :)
<ogra_> davmor2, i'll mark it fix released when assembling the mail later
<Saviq> dbarth_, yeah, not safe, silo ppas use proposed and stuff, I don't think they'd like bincopy to archive from a PPA other than the silos
<davmor2> tedg: so I just repeated the test on this fresh install where will any issues show up?  .cache/url-dispatcher or elsewhere
<tedg> davmor2, /var/crash
<tedg> davmor2, They should show up as recoverable errors.
<davmor2> tedg: nope I only see trust-store-skeleton and unity8
<tedg> davmor2, Hmm, that's odd.
<lool> trainguards, the testplan proposed for silo 6 RTM wasn't working and needs to be updated (completely unrelated to the changes), can we keep the silo for a bit longer while we update the testplan (tomorrow UTC morning I guess)
<tedg> Not sure they're getting to URL dispatcher then.
<davmor2> tedg: ouch that could be much worse then
<tedg> davmor2, Yeah, let me look into it some.
<tedg> davmor2, This is off an image, right?
<davmor2> tedg: thanks
<tedg> davmor2, Or do I need a silo?
<davmor2> tedg: no image 25/26
<tedg> davmor2, Same on utopic?
<davmor2> tedg: I don't have a utopic device currently both on rtm
<tedg> davmor2, Okay, I'll switch mine over to be sure.
<cyphermox_> robru: around?
<pmcgowan> is anyone messing with launchpad team membership?
<pmcgowan> I seem to have lost my powers
<awe_> davmor2, can I publish?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: are you logged in, I discovered that if there is  a db update you are logged out sometimes
<pmcgowan> seb128, you know anything? I cant manage system settings anymore
<pmcgowan> davmor2, yes logged in
<seb128> pmcgowan, did you expire from any team?
<pmcgowan> seb128, no email I saw
<pmcgowan> let me check junk
<davmor2> pmcgowan: click on you personal tab and see if you have all team memberships
<pmcgowan> lp keeps timing out
<dbarth_> Saviq: ok, works as expected; i think we can re-try to land silo 2 now
<pmcgowan> one of those days
<davmor2> awe_: sim unlock is working consistently, sim selection works, second sim seems more stable (no guarantee on that ), sms works, calls in an out work
<awe_> it's exactly what we landed in utopic
<awe_> just needed a sanity check
<awe_> and it was fully tested yesterday by me, the landing just vanished
<pmcgowan> seb128, which team is bug maintainer or whatever for system settings?
<awe_> so I think we're good to go
<davmor2> awe_: yeap it is looking good here
<seb128> pmcgowan, you triage the ubuntu package bugs right?
<pmcgowan> seb128, right
<davmor2> awe_: I see no crashes
<dbarth_> seb128: did silo 15 land to get my location stuff next?
<awe_> davmor2, ok... then I'll go ahead an publish
<pmcgowan> seb128, but suddenly I cant set importance and assignment
<awe_> your bug-control membership probably expired
<seb128> pmcgowan, can you check if you are in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol ?
<awe_> ;)
<pmcgowan> seb128, trying, p not answering my partiticpation
<seb128> just open this page
<seb128> it should write your status
<seb128> it write that here " You are an indirect member of this team: "
<pmcgowan> seb128, says I am not a member
<seb128> there you go
<davmor2> Right I'm outta here night all
<pmcgowan> seb128, how'd that happen I wonder
<seb128> pmcgowan, get mhall119 or bdmurray to add you back
<kenvandine> seb128, can you test silo 14?
<seb128> pmcgowan, default membership expire after 1 year I think
<seb128> kenvandine, sure
<kenvandine> seb128, specifically updates, with the system-image-dbus problem i'm seeing, i want someone else to verify :)
<seb128> pmcgowan, you should have received emails about the expiration though ... do you ignore launchpad emails? ;-)
<pmcgowan> seb128, uh oh
<pmcgowan> ;)
<pmcgowan> I may have a filter thats a tad too aggressive
<mhall119> pmcgowan: what do you need adding to?
<seb128> hehe
<pmcgowan> lol
<pmcgowan> mhall119, ubuntu-bug-control
<seb128> ~ubuntu-bugcontrol he means
<robru> cyphermox_: nah I'm off sick
<pmcgowan> yeah that
<robru> lool: feel free to keep it
<cyphermox_> robru: who's looking after things? should I pay more attention to the landings?
<mhall119> pmcgowan: what's your LP id?
<pmcgowan> seb128, thanks, I will make a NEW filter for those
<robru> cyphermox_: yeah if you don't mind, sorry i should have pinged you
<pmcgowan> mhall119, pat-mcgowan
<seb128> pmcgowan, yw! did you find the emails?
<cyphermox_> robru: depends if there was someone from your team or something already meant to be handling this
<pmcgowan> seb128, yes, sigh
<mhall119> pmcgowan: added you
<pmcgowan> mhall119, ty
<mhall119> np
<seb128> pmcgowan, well, at least it explains the issue ;-)
<pmcgowan> indeed
<robru> cyphermox_: it should be in a reasonable state, ping me if anything really horrible comes up (like tracebacks in the logs)
<cyphermox_> ack
<barry> robru: i guess i can help with landings, if i can remember how to do it and can muddle through whatever new rules there are for rtm
<robru> barry: haha, best bet is just let other people tell you what to do.
<barry> robru: i am a good monkey, as you know
<cyphermox_> barry: we can look at things
<barry> cyphermox_: cool, thanks.  do ping me if you need a hand
<dbarth_> hey guys, so i re-verified silo 2 now
<cyphermox_> yeah
<dbarth_> with the included oxide-qt packags to fix the dep problem
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru is sick, please ping cyphermox or rsalveti for landings.
<cyphermox_> ok
<dbarth_> you should be able to clean th situation there, to let unity8 and Saviq land his work
<cyphermox_> omg
<cyphermox_> davmor2: still around?
<jdstrand> elopio, ToyKeeper: fyi, rtm silo 002 is ready for QA signoff
<cyphermox_> dbarth_: so what did you change, basically just copying oxide-qt to the silo, re-testing?
<dbarth_> cyphermox_: yes
<dbarth_> cyphermox_: to resolve the dependency in webbrowser-app
<cyphermox_> no code changes?
<dbarth_> nope
<dbarth_> just smoke testing once oxide was part of the silo
<cyphermox_> ok
<dbarth_> i did a clean flash to r234, devmode
<dbarth_> then apt-add-repo
<cyphermox_> right
<cyphermox_> so oxide-qt is already in utopic, it's just that u-s-s-o-a is blocked because of architectures for which oxide-qt isn't available, and webbrowser-app regressed a test because of oxide, and probably needs that test to be re-run
<dbarth_> cyphermox_: oxide-qt 1.2~bzr was in utopic this morning, not 1.2 final
<dbarth_> cyphermox_: this is what i understood blockd the whole landing
<cyphermox_> yes
<cyphermox_> just a minute :)
<dbarth_> nw
<tedg> davmor2, https://bugs.launchpad.net/url-dispatcher/+bug/1367400/comments/2
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1367400 in URL Dispatcher "url dispatcher doesn't seem to be triggering music to play in the music app." [Critical,New]
<tedg> davmor2, What did I do different there?
<elopio> jdstrand: I hope ToyKeeper can take that one. I'll check back later if it's still pending.
<elopio> tedg: davmor2 is gone for today.
<cyphermox_> dbarth_: what is ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts using oxide-qt for? does it totally fail if oxide-qt is unavailable?
<jdstrand> elopio, ToyKeeper: ack, I'll be stepping away for a bit, but read backscroll.
<cyphermox_> dbarth_: I think the depends should be adjusted to not require oxide-qt on powerpc/ppc64/arm64, where it's not available.
<tedg> elopio, Ah, okay. I'll just mark it "incomplete" then.
<dbarth_> cyphermox_: it's using its webview and captures cookies
<cyphermox_> so very crippling? ;)
<dbarth_> cyphermox_: the cookie API changed between oxide 1.2~bzr, and 1.2 final
<dbarth_> cyphermox_: yes, that's why they are in the same silo
<cyphermox_> hm
<cyphermox_> the thing is, oxide-qt never built on these arches, or at least 1.2~bzr doesn't seem to have
<dbarth_> cyphermox_: but i checked that use case as well, ie create an account, enable the webapp, and autologin in twitter
<dbarth_> yeah!
<cyphermox_> so the depends was added?
<dbarth_> hmm, not sure for ussoa
<dbarth_> cyphermox_: yes, it was added as well:
<dbarth_> +         liboxideqt-qmlplugin (>= 1.2.0),
<cyphermox_> I see that
<cyphermox_> yuck
<cyphermox_> so it seems to me like the correct fix would be to limit which architectures ussoa builds on, but it's kind of awkward to do while it's half-landed as far as citrain is concerned
<cyphermox_> rsalveti: awe_: btw, I would like to land your ofono landing as requested, but the spreadsheet line isn't set to testing pass; could you adjust that if it really was tested and good?
<dbarth_> long thread, but cjwatson essentially recommends not to put any arch-specific constraints here
<cyphermox_> rsalveti: ^since you can confirm, this was requested by awe_
<cyphermox_> oh
<cyphermox_> dbarth_: could you point me to the thread?
<dbarth_> cyphermox_: scroll back to this morning here, between Saviq and cjwatson
<rsalveti> cyphermox_: awe_ was testing that one, let's wait his feedback
<dbarth_> but the qustion was raised on a couple of occasions already
<cyphermox_> rsalveti: well, he asked me a few minutes ago before leaving to the gym
<cyphermox_> rsalveti: but the spreadsheet state doesn't match :)
<cyphermox_> dbarth_: ok, let me read it and get it back up to speed on this, to really understand what to do
<Saviq> dbarth_, thanks, cyphermox_, it's basically about publishing oxide-qt from silo 2 and once in proposed retrying the failed adt runs for ussoa, unity-scope-click etc.
<cyphermox_> yes
<balloons> plars, re: fm and terminal failures. Are we ok with letting those ride for the moment as they are only on utopic?
<plars> balloons: that's a question for sil2100, but iirc they are also failing on rtm
<plars> yeah, there's quite a few failures on rtm for them also. Either way, I'd suggest looking at those
<cyphermox_> dbarth_: Saviq: as I understand it, cjwatson was fine with uninstallables for this kind of case. I hope I'm reading this right
<balloons> plars, can you provide a complete link? I see very small runs for those on rtm
<balloons> plars, mm.. touch-stable I guess has the full runs
<Saviq> cyphermox_, you mean that on some arches you won't be able to install? I believe so, that was the case before already
<cyphermox_> yes
<Saviq> cyphermox_, our discussion was really about whether packages that only build on certain arches should be limited, and Colin said that shouldn't be the case except when it's known that it will basically never be possible to build, otherwise we want the failures to be visible
<Saviq> cyphermox_, as for uninstallables, it's probably best to make such a dependency optional if at all possible
<cyphermox_> yeah
<cyphermox_> Saviq: this case doesn't seem to be
<cyphermox_> tedg: charles: I'm looking into the failure above
<charles> cyphermox_, ty
<cyphermox_> dbarth_: Saviq: I asked on #u-release to have the proper steps taken, but it seems like there is nothing needed at the citrain level
<cyphermox_> once things transition from proposed it will get cleared up
<Saviq> cyphermox_, one thing at least is needed, is to publish oxide-qt, is it in proposed already?
<cyphermox_> it's already in the archive
<Saviq> ah
<Saviq> cyphermox_, then yeah, adt just needs reruns then
<cyphermox_> yes, and ussoa forced in
<Saviq> right
<cyphermox_> as per my last messages in #ubuntu-release
<tedg> cyphermox_, Sorry, confused, which one?
<infinity> Saviq: The simple way to satisfy both the "don't build on arches where it can't install" and "make the failure visible" cases are to build-dep on the thing you depend on.
<cyphermox_> rtm silo 1
<Saviq> infinity, right, makes sense
<infinity> ie: if ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts had a build-dep on liboxideqt-qmlplugin, it would dep-wait on all those arches instead of building a useless binary.
<tedg> cyphermox_, Ah, I see. Thanks!
<infinity> cyphermox_ / Saviq: You can read the above as "no, I won't force in ussoa and raise the uninstallable count".
<cyphermox_> I did read it that way
<cyphermox_> I was just thinking "why didn't I think of it"
<Saviq> infinity, well, the count is already there
<balloons> plars, right.. since pin/pass is set on phones, rtm is affected too. I don't see an open bug for it, I will file one if you confirm there isn't one
<cyphermox_> now, the problem is also how to fix this in citrain with the least amount of pain
<cyphermox_> ie. on a half-done landing
<Saviq> infinity, that situation is already there in the archive, I'd say we need a bug against ussoa instead
<infinity> Saviq: Err, no.
<infinity> Saviq: The "situation" is in proposed, which is exactly what proposed is there for.  TO prevent the situation migrating to release.
<infinity> Saviq: "It's broken in proposed, may as well call it a wash" would be ignoring the whole point of porposed. :P
<Saviq> infinity, ah, I thought that was just a bumped dep, not a completely new one
<infinity> Saviq: It's a new dep.
<Saviq> infinity, no no, I thought it wasn't a new dep
<Saviq> right
<cyphermox_> itś a new dep
 * Saviq wonders if it was just a missing dep before, i.e. it didn't work anyway...
<infinity> Whee, and it has rdeps too, of course.
<infinity> So glad we keep picking technologies that aren't actually ported.
<dbarth_> cyphermox_: ok, so i guess all good for today
<dbarth_> see you
<cyphermox_> dbarth_: sorry, just trying to pick this up and piece the information back together
<Saviq> infinity, could you upload a fixed packaging version to proposed directly and we'll resync trunks as needed?
<infinity> Saviq: I could, but I'm taking a sick day and not actually home.
<cyphermox_> Saviq: I can do that, it was mostly just a matter of figuring out *what* to do
<Saviq> infinity, ah sorry, take care then
<infinity> I wonder how painful it would be to port oxide to the 3 arches where it's FTBFS.
<Saviq> infinity, it was missing "gyp" which IIUC is some google built-time tool thingy
<infinity> Saviq: No, no, gyp isn't missing, it's just missing platform definitions.
<Spads> also a racial slur
<infinity> That bit is easy, what's not is that it might explode later. :P
<Saviq> infinity, right
<Saviq> Spads, ;)
<infinity> I could probably convince IBM to fix it on ppc/ppc64el, but not sure who I'd talk into fixing arm64.
<infinity> And arm64 is something we should really deeply care about, since phones are going that route.
<infinity> We won't be armhf forever.
<Saviq> +1
<infinity> cyphermox_: That'll still need some archive admin massaging once it stops building on those arches, so give me a ping when it's all built and stuck.
<cyphermox_> ok
<cyphermox_> thanks
<Saviq> cyphermox_, ok, so to resolve this I believe we need just a bit of packaging changes (build-dep on liboxideq-qmlplugin) and the rdep infinity mentioned
 * cyphermox_ stabs iwldvm
<Saviq> cyphermox_, so I'd vote for uploading a fixed version directly and we'll handle the resync tomorrow
<cyphermox_> brb; I first need to fix my wifi if I want to be ableto upload anything at all
<Saviq> sure
<infinity> It would probably be nice to make ubuntuone-credentials build-dep on ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts to give the same hackish workaround.
<infinity> All the other rdeps are arch:all and thus not a big deal.
<infinity> Argh.
<infinity> cyphermox_: Hold the phone.
<cyphermox_> aye
<infinity> cyphermox_: The second level of rdeps has a ton of arch-specific stuff. :/
<cyphermox_> where are you looking so that I can look at the same place?
<infinity> cyphermox_: reverse-depends ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, and then drill down.
<infinity> So, removing this will break severl other bits (singon stuff, sync-monitor, etc)
<infinity> OOI, why was the new dep needed? :P
<infinity> Still not happy about forcing it in, mind you.  But not keen on rebuilding the whole rdep stack just to perpetuate the build-dep hacks and remove a bunch more binaries.
<cyphermox_> I can file a bug about how damanged the situation is
<infinity> "Use new Oxide cookie API"
<infinity> Oh.
<infinity> Are we pulling in a whole web rendering engine just for cookies? :)
<cyphermox_> why not? :)
<cjwatson> infinity: there's no reason why we can't do a binaryful copy into a silo.  citrain doesn't support it but you can do copy-package -b.
<cjwatson> infinity: people seem to be paranoid and want rebuilds for some reason but if anyone thinks that's reasonable for glibc I will be happy to challenge them to explain why
<cjwatson> awe_: fiddly I'm afraid because you have to do amusing things to debootstrap - for the time being it's probably best to grab the one linked from https://api.launchpad.net/devel/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/amd64 or similar
<infinity> cjwatson: So, thoughts on ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts?
<infinity> cjwatson: New dep on oxide makes it uninstallable on 3 arches, the naive fix would be to build-dep on oxide and stop building it,but that has rdep fallout that cascades anyway, so we either propagate the same hack to N packages, where N is approaching 10, or just force the count up. :/
<cyphermox_> jhodapp: could you check what's up with your package in rtm silo 5?
<cjwatson> infinity: Ugh.  Might be worth sucking it up for now; online-accounts is always tricky
<infinity> cjwatson: I'm leaning to the latter for now, after evangelising the former.
<cjwatson> I suspect it will need something more involved
<cjwatson> infinity: You'll want both force and force-hint IIRC
<infinity> cjwatson: Well, what it really wants is oxide ported (or, hey, Canonical stopping this "it exists on an arch and a half, sweet, let's standardise on it" trend), but meh.
<cjwatson> Agreed
<infinity> cjwatson: And yeah, I know I *can* do a binary copy to a silo (well, since I'm in a group that can upload to them anyway), I was just arguing with people who seem rebuild happy. ;)
<infinity> cjwatson: And I think when I initially asked "how do we do this", I was assuming a copy straight to RTM, bypassing CI.
<cjwatson> I think you should ignore the rebuild bit and JFDI.  Going through a silo for QA is sane; rebuilding glibc because the copied binaries might depend on some incompatible ABI (in, er, what exactly?) isn't.
<cjwatson> It would be helpful for reduction in later panic if you could get QA signoff on the silo though.
<balloons> plars, I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1367453, just fyi for the failures
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1367453 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Security dialog causes tests to fail" [Critical,Confirmed]
<cjwatson> Otherwise we'll spend ages with people wanting to ascribe whatever's broken tomorrow to glibc ...
<plars> balloons: ack
<Saviq> infinity, so, FWIW, the dependency is not new (except it is new in debian/control), online accounts actually render web pages to log into services
<Saviq> infinity, so it basically should've been there already months ago, and now only bumped to use the new API calls
<cjwatson> qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu autopkgtest worked on retry; should clear some things out, including ubuntu/landing-003
<cjwatson> Retrying unity-scope-click autopkgtest too on the off-chance
<infinity> cjwatson: Heh.  Well, I'll dance through the paperwork and hoops tomorrow for glibc, then.
<cjwatson> unity-scope-click passed too.
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru is sick, please ping cyphermox or rsalveti for landings.
 * cjwatson squints at citrain
<cjwatson> In what sense is ubuntu-rtm/landing-001 "All packages are in destination"?
<cjwatson> The PPA has 13.10.0+14.10.20140908.1~rtm-0ubuntu1, but no sign of that in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/indicator-datetime/+publishinghistory
<cjwatson> robru,cyphermox_,rsalveti: I'm probably not the first to notice this, but don't believe citrain's lies for merge-and-cleanliness of sync silos
<cjwatson> tedg: cc ^-
<cyphermox_> yeah, it happened to me before
<cyphermox_> it´s early enough that it´ s easier to fix
<infinity> cyphermox_: For better or worse, ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts is migrated now.
<cyphermox_> infinity: thanks
<robru> cjwatson: yeah i know, it fails on sync silos when the package names are implicit (eg sync:n silos). The other symptom of this issue is the lack of package names appearing in the dashboard. I was hoping to fix it bit I'm sick :-(
<cjwatson> robru: ok, just wanted to make sure you knew about it, thanks, GWS
<cyphermox_> cjwatson: so I guess it´s time to copy-package
<cjwatson> ah yes, it's tested
<cyphermox_> how can I specify ubuntu-rtm proposed?
<cjwatson> $ copy-package --from=~ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu-rtm/landing-001 --from-suite=14.09 --to=ubuntu-rtm --to-suite=14.09-proposed -b indicator-datetime
<cyphermox_> ah!
<cjwatson> I have it queued up here if you want ...
<cyphermox_> feel free
<cjwatson> done
<cyphermox_> I'm trying to follow a discrete math class :)
<cjwatson> you'll have to watch rmadison or something for when it's actually M&Cable
<cyphermox_> sure
<cjwatson> or I guess https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/indicator-datetime/+publishinghistory
<cjwatson> damn that hit Published quick :)
<cjwatson> (in -proposed)
<cyphermox_> woo
<cjwatson> ok, published for real in 14.09 now; ubuntu-rtm runs quickly when it feels like it
<cjwatson> cleaning
<cyphermox_> ah, yeah you want to tick the ignore project checkbox
<cjwatson> had to ... that
<cyphermox_> dah
<cyphermox_> hmm, means I'll go merge the branch in manually
<cjwatson> there's no 14.09 branch anyway
<cjwatson> which is reasonable since it's a sync
<cyphermox_> oh, true
<cjwatson> well, except a pseudo-sync with a different version number, but anyway
<cyphermox_> ah, I meant to ask about this
<cyphermox_> why are these syncs with ~rtm- ..., a version number lower than what's in utopic?
<cjwatson> I haven't the faintest idea
<cyphermox_> ah, I thought it was somehow done on purpose, for some reason I didn't think of
<cjwatson> well, I mean in general it's probably to reduce the incidence of different binaries with the same version number
<cjwatson> but I don't think I agree with the practice of rebuilding
<cjwatson> lower than utopic will be because these are morally sort of backports - we want utopic to supersede eventually
<cyphermox_> I was really expecting ubuntu -> ubuntu-rtm  transitioning to work much the same as debian -> ubuntu
<cjwatson> the problem with that is that we're going to want to bulk-copy utopic (or v) over the top for the next time round
<cjwatson> we might have a problem with mismatching binaries with the same version when we get there
<cyphermox_> ok
<cjwatson> anyway, tired, ICBW, night
<cyphermox_> good night, and thanks again!
<cyphermox_> lies
<Saviq> cyphermox_, thanks!
<cyphermox_> Saviq: np
<ToyKeeper> Is it a known, expected thing that 'phablet-click-test-setup' by itself fails on a rtm image?  (fails while trying to get a unity8 package from LP)
<cyphermox_> what's the error message?
<cyphermox_> I guess it could well not work
<ToyKeeper> cyphermox_: pull-lp-source: Error: Failed to download: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/unity8_8.00+14.10.20140903.1~rtm-0ubuntu1.dsc: 404 Not Found
<cyphermox_> yeah, that's broken alright
<cjwatson> --distribution=ubuntu-rtm
<cjwatson> oh and probably --series=14.09
<cyphermox_> cjwatson: are those parameters that can be passed to phablet-click-test-setup?
<ToyKeeper> Nope.
<cyphermox_> ToyKeeper: update your phablet-tools maybe?
<cyphermox_> seems to be in lp:phablet-tools
<ToyKeeper> cyphermox_: *facepalm* ...  thanks.  :)
<ToyKeeper> ... and now it's failing on UITK.  I get the feeling I might need to bug bzoltan about this though.
<ToyKeeper> (because I think I found the reason why he's getting different test results than QA)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-09-10
<cyphermox_> awe: disregard messages you may see here, the publication is in progress
<cyphermox_> ofono publication, that is
<cyphermox_> lies
<cyphermox_> awe_: had to manually copy the pacakge, it looks like it was borked again, I'll watch the publication
<cyphermox_> it's in proposed now
<cyphermox_> brb
<awe_> thanks cyphermox_
<jdstrand> infinity: wrt eglibc-- you are core-dev and only features have to get QA signoff. if this is a bugfix update and you are happy with the changes, then I think we could just copy it. that said, if you want, I can work with the landing team tomorrow to get an rtm silo for it, and I can install it on my phone and comment in the spreadsheet
<jdstrand> infinity: as you said before, we could just copy the binaries into said silo, then I could test. otherwise, we can wait for cjwatson to come online and make the call to avoid the silo or not
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: Not sure when you'll be around, but I've been following up on UITK.  I'll have some adjustments for the test plan, most likely.  Also I'm a little confused why phablet-click-test-setup fails on UITK.
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: There was a reasonably good response about extending CI tools for personal use, though also a bit of confusion about the actual goal.
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 235 building (started: 20140910 02:05) ===
<infinity> jdstrand: Colin didn't have an obvious opinion on silo versus not, but agreed that copying the binaries is the only sane thing (whether to PPA or straight to RTM)
<infinity> jdstrand: If you want to do the silo paperwork, go nuts and ask for an empty one, some of us (like me) have the powers to copy directly to them, so I can do that if you have one assigned. :P
<jdstrand> infinity: I kept saying eglibc. of course I meant glibc
<infinity> jdstrand: Hard habit to break. :)
<jdstrand> indeed
<jdstrand> infinity: so, ubuntu-rtm has 2.19-4ubuntu2  and utopic 2.19-10ubuntu1
<jdstrand> infinity: you are comfortable with the -5 - -10 changes?
<jdstrand> as in, there isn't anything there that should affect ubuntu-rtm/14.09?
 * jdstrand realizes he can just grab said binaries from the archive and put them on his phone
 * jdstrand does so
<jdstrand> infinity: I'd rather not do an rtm only patch, but want your explicit opinion. I've installed the binaries on my rtm phone
<jdstrand> oh heh, phablet-shell just *might* work a bit better if I plug in my phone
<jhodapp> cyphermox_, what's wrong with it?
<infinity> jdstrand: I have zero issues with those changes going into RTM.
<jdstrand> ok
<infinity> jdstrand: Most don't affect ARM one way or the other, some are small packaging nits, etc.
<jdstrand> I rebooted with it and it all seems good. let me use my phone for a bit and I'll coordinate with you tomorrow. thanks!
<infinity> jdstrand: The only real change-change is dropping some manpages (which we need a manpages merge for, now that I think about it), but I doubt anyone gives a damn about a few missing manpages on a phone if we forget to also copy over the manpages merge for the takeover.
<jdstrand> infinity: no, they won't. man isn't even on the phone :)
<infinity> jdstrand: Right, which is one of the reasons we're trying to drop manpages and move them to the manpages package. :P
<jdstrand> $ man man
<jdstrand> -bash: man: command not found
<jdstrand> ah
<infinity> jdstrand: Well, not phone specifically, but just that people with libc installed really shouldn't expect bloaty docs with it.
<infinity> jdstrand: That, and we're sick of maintaining them. ;)
<jdstrand> infinity: k, so you and I can handle this. we'll speak on it here so everyone knows what is happening, but I fuly expect us to do the binaries pocket copy tomorrow
<infinity> jdstrand: Works for me.
 * jdstrand happens to like those docs, but I also have man installed :)
<infinity> jdstrand: Right, proper unixy people and developers have manpages and manpages-dev installed, so you get all the goodness.
 * jdstrand nods
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 27 building (started: 20140910 03:05) ===
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  sounds good. The actual goal would be to validate regularly core components, like Qt, UITK, Unity, etc
<bzoltan> Is the phablet-click-test-setup expected to work with the rtm image #31? Or is there a trick to make it work?
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 235 DONE (finished: 20140910 03:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/235.changes ===
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: how the phablet-click-test-setup fails on UITK? For me the relevance of the UITK pulled down by this tool is zero. The first thing I do is to remove the ~phabet/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  but yet again, these tools need black magic. For example you can not set up the cick tests if you have a silo added to the sources.
<Mirv> robru: spreadsheet seems fixed now?
<Mirv> or at least it has updated since yesterday
<Mirv> ok about ~everyone should be happy again with silos
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: The click setup failure didn't provide a very useful error; am planning to go back and find out more later.
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 27 DONE (finished: 20140910 04:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/27.changes ===
<Mirv> well, almost...
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  check if you have the silo PPA enabled. that could be a troublemaker
<ToyKeeper> Yes, I have the silo PPA enabled.  It didn't seem to be an issue.
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I git this from the silo3 "2014-09-10 04:40:03,595 WARNING A version (3.1.1+14.10.20140908-0ubuntu1) is available at the destination archive for that component but is not in the destination branch which is still at 3.1.1+14.10.20140903.3-0ubuntu1. You need to ensure that your version contains the fix in the destination or you can force rebuild to bypass the check."
<bzoltan> Mirv:  forced rebuild seems to help... but that is not very logical
<Mirv> hmm, bzoltan disappeared
<robru> Mirv: yeah, ENOSPACE truncated some silos which broke spreadsheet updating and also queuebot. Fixed it early in my shift. Should be fine now but still syncs escape me.
<Mirv> robru: excellent, thanks! where/how did you fix it?
<Mirv> the spreadsheet was a bit messed up again otherwise too - id:s disappearing, id:s on wrong rows (!). managed to fix them all by comparing with landed packages and the dashboard
<Mirv> that's however "usual"
<Mirv> robru: oh, you might maybe have access to some server too? I remember some hunting for truncated files in the past.
<robru> Yeah in the Jenkins there's a job called cyphermox-test, you can edit it to do arbitrary shell execution on the server, so you have to poke around a bit. There were two files named config that were zero length and causing json parsing errors. I nuked the whole silos and reassigned, then it was good
<Mirv> ha, of course, the good ol' cyphermox-test ;)
<robru> Mirv: saved my butt so many times ;-)
<robru> Mirv: OK I'm in bed with a high fever, good luck today.
<Mirv> robru: uh oh :( rest well
<brendand> Mirv, looks like you get the next landing by virtue of being present
<Mirv> brendand: :D it's more kalikiana really regarding details and testing, but he should be around too
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: To get things running, I had to strip out all the flash/install bits and reduce/modify the auto-rebooting.  Plus manual setup beforehand, using bits from the silo and rtm instead of source and non-rtm feeds.  It's still only so-so though, with a lot of tests failing completely.
<ToyKeeper> I'm not sure if anyone can pick it up from here or if it needs me to keep pushing on it...  but I will need to get back to regular silo testing in the morning.
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: I think I'll let it run overnight though, in hopes that the latest changes I made will help.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  i would not suggest to modify that script so radically ... there is a good reason for each line there. I burned my hand with UITK validation several times ... rebooting is good, regardless who says what. I have seen tests failing because they were run in a specific order. Some apps or tests just do not  quit in a clear way ...
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  also, the install bits are necessary ... all the packages I listed will be needed by some app tests.
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: The flash/install bits have to be removed or disabled before I can even get a valid test result.
<ToyKeeper> Setting up the SUT and running the tests are two logically independent steps.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  just do not give the -c parameter and it will not cflash
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  Sorry my ignorance :) but what is SUT?
<ToyKeeper> System Under Test
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  Sound scientific :) what is that?
<ToyKeeper> Heh, it's exactly what it says it is...  but without reusing the same words, it's the device+config on which the tests will be run.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  I put the commissioning steps in my script because they take time and I run that script mostly by night .. daytime I do not use the -c
<ToyKeeper> I provision the device with scripts too, but they're separated from the scripts used for testing.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: It is a separated function in my tool too. But the UITK test plan starts with provisioning.
<ToyKeeper> Almost every test plan starts with provisioning.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  but it is not relevant. You do not need to remove the code.. just do not use the -c and that is it.
<ToyKeeper> I didn't remove it, just made sure it wouldn't execute.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: not giving the -c makes it very sure :)
<ToyKeeper> I initially tried to disable all the rebooting too, but found that a lot of tests wouldn't even run when executed in sequence.
<ToyKeeper> Some of the other failures I'm not totally sure about.  Like the gallery test works for a while then completely barfs when it tries to manipulate the image database.
<ToyKeeper> In any case, I just wiped it and am getting it ready for an overnight run.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  yeps, that is why I reboot all the time .. I rather waste 1-2 minutes on each reboot than 4-6 hours on a blocked nightly test
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  also the camera tests just hang .. i put it last in the sequence for that reason.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  also importan, that click test setup  will fail if you have added the PPA aready ... so first flash, then click setup and only after that add the PPA
<ToyKeeper> BTW, if you start with a debian-packaged test instead of a click app, I don't think it needs the manual package installation before the tests start.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  and be careful with the apt-get upgrade ... it might bring unwanted packages
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: I do not trust the tests... I trust apt-get install
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  if the device looses the network (seen that) during the tests then the missing packages can screw up the tests... so I play safe and install all the AP packages first.
<ToyKeeper> The tests keep their dependencies up to date by necessity; the test harness can easily get its deps out of date.  It's the wrong place to put that information.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  I keep my eye on the deps. I trust my eyes.. i do not trust the tests. And as I said I realized that offline tests are safer.
<ToyKeeper> Oh, er, also...  I had to update the click setup for rtm:  phablet-click-test-setup --distribution=ubuntu-rtm --series=14.09
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  Coool. that is what i was looking for! Thank you a lot.
<ToyKeeper> I think it had been pulling regular ubuntu bits instead of rtm bits, which invalidated all the test results.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  yeps... you saved my day :)
<ToyKeeper> But I can't get that to work on UITK.  It seems to work on everything else though.
<ToyKeeper> "Fetching ubuntu-ui-toolkit - into /tmp/tmppIkYZ1"  ...  "IndexError: list index out of range"
<ToyKeeper> This bit fails: get_source_package_tests(package['source'], version, test_dir)
<ToyKeeper> For now, I'm working around it by catching and printing the exception instead of bailing.
<brendand> ToyKeeper, someone else can take over - it's pretty late for you, no?
<ToyKeeper> brendand: Yes, it's pretty late...  I'm heading to bed as soon as I start this test.  It'll take like 6 hours to finish anyway.
<ToyKeeper> The provisioning is ... a bit uncertain though, so that's manual for now.
<brendand> ToyKeeper, did you ever try ci teams provision.sh?
<ToyKeeper> brendand: The idea right now is to get bzoltan and QA testing the same bits using the same process, so the test results can be compared.
<ToyKeeper> Some part of the process is producing different test results, and I've been investigating why.
<bzoltan> brendand: ToyKeeper:  A side question :) Why do you want to run exactly the same tests I have run like 6 times? Should not the QA validation mean some manual sanity test?
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  disable the music tests if you want to sleep :D
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: QA should be doing the manual bits, not the AP bits...  but UITK has only AP bits.  And more importantly, developers and QA need to have the same set of tests.
<ToyKeeper> The test plan for a project is (or should be) the one and only plan in use.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  Running the same AP tests on a totally different RTM image is as pointless as using different test tools ...
<brendand> bzoltan, have you provided us your results yet?
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  we have two blocked UITK landing in the RTM queue ... you will not get the same results for 28.08 UITK on #31 as I got on #22 .
<ToyKeeper> Maybe the image gets bumped between publishing a silo and landing it...  in which case it's kind of important to re-test before landing to make sure it still works.
<bzoltan> brendand:  I have hundreds of logs on my machine... when I flip the "tested" switch on the CI sheet it means that I have run the UITK test plan and I have the same or less failures as on the CI dash.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  it sounds very redundant to me
<brendand> bzoltan, if you could zip up the xml files and link them somewhere that would be great
<bzoltan> brendand:  i do not do xml files
<brendand> bzoltan, you don't keep any sort of verbose output from autopilot?
<ToyKeeper> brendand: The logs are saved, just not in XML.
<ToyKeeper> It's custom.
<bzoltan> brendand: do you guys really want me to send you the test results of the previous UITK landing form the last week? They are kind of otdated by now
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: not custom, I use the standard tool...
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: phablet-test-run
<brendand> bzoltan, i would actually
<ToyKeeper> Well, the test tool is standard, the logging is custom.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  the xml is custom :) and it is not good for local tests
<bzoltan> brendand:  I have hundreds of files all very verbose
<brendand> bzoltan, the format is not that important, what's import is that there is a detailed log that has the results of all the tests and the output of any failed ones
<brendand> bzoltan, like we got on the ci dashboard
<bzoltan> brendand: ToyKeeper: but to be honest, i would prefer to focus on the 05.09 RTM validation instead of digging up ancient test results on ancient image
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: It would indeed be very helpful to have the test logs for each new silo available.
<brendand> bzoltan, you shouldn't have to 'dig them up'
<brendand> bzoltan, they should be somewhere you can just give us the link to and we never need to ask again
<brendand> bzoltan, like people.canonical.com
<bzoltan> brendand: ToyKeeper: Earlier I used to pastebin all the logs .. but nobody seemed to care :) People simple beleived when I said that it is tested.
<brendand> bzoltan, it really should be way easier just to tar them up and scp them to people.canonical.com
<brendand> bzoltan, store them by version or whatever and just give us (or anyone else who asks) a link to the root directory
<ToyKeeper> Well, sort of.  We're kind of hoping that each silo will have a link for a test plan (including tests for changes made / bugs fixed in the silo) and a link for the test logs.
<ToyKeeper> Okay, maybe I made the reboot timings a bit slow...  but it at least appears to be working now.  Almost time to sleep.
<bzoltan> brendand:  sure i can do that
<bzoltan> brendand:  But keep in mind that we have no tools for doing these.. .so I need to invent my own :)
<bzoltan> brendand:  It is all happening, but slowly ... and to be honest, the changing platform does not make my job easier :)
<brendand> bzoltan, i think you might be missing something then - phablet-test-run should definitely be able to provide some kind of detailed log, you then just copy that off the device
<brendand> bzoltan, if a test fails, where do you look to get a clue as to why?
<ToyKeeper> brendand: The script saves the output of phablet-test-run to a file.
<ToyKeeper> The full test result is a directory of these logs, with test names and time stamps.
<brendand> ToyKeeper, that's just stdout though isn't it?
<ToyKeeper> It's the terminal output, not the full log from the device.
<brendand> there should be something that has the traceback if the test fails
<brendand> ToyKeeper, do you have the output of bzoltan's script? can you scp it somewhere?
<ToyKeeper> brendand: I see tracebacks in the logs.
<ToyKeeper> ... and the only results I have so far are somewhat ... broken.  I'm attempting to get a valid result overnight.
<ToyKeeper> brendand: If you want to investigate, it's all linked from the test plan in the wiki.  But you'd be starting from scratch and it could take a while to get things functioning.
<brendand> <sad face>
<ToyKeeper> Once I get things working I'll add the steps to the test plan.
<ToyKeeper> For now though, sleep.  :)
<bzoltan> brendand:  Sorry, I was not clear. I am running phablet-test-run with full logs... as it runs that way by default. And I have millions of lines of logs of each test run.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  just please do not modify the UITK test plan without me :) After all, it is my job to run those tests...
<bzoltan> brendand:  so.. let's clarify few things :) I am running the app tests with phablet-test-run and log  the full output to a file. It has all the traceback what we needed so far. Is there something more than that on the device after the phabelt-test-run is done?
<brendand> bzoltan, in my experience the output of phablet-test-run is not verbose enough, but maybe you did something a bit different. until i see the logs i can't really judge
<bzoltan> brendand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8307160/ this is an example... the output of the reminder app tests
<brendand> bzoltan, okay that seems fine
<brendand> bzoltan, all of those uploaded to people.canonical.com would be perfect
<bzoltan> brendand:  hmmm... nice that AP puts there the file listing :D :D :D Please ignore the inappropriate words :D
<brendand> Mirv, i hope this silo didn't break location
<brendand> Mirv, i thought it was meant to be working in RTM right now?
<asac> lool: bq phone crashes after wizard
<asac> did we not add mterries fix?
<Saviq> can someone delete lp:~ps-jenkins/unity8/ubuntu-utopic-proposed ? it's got bad tags
<Saviq> trainguards ↑?
<seb128> Saviq hates tags ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, I do, I hate bzr for being stupid about them, too
<seb128> Saviq, what's the issue with tags? I don't even notice they exist...
<Mirv> brendand: kalikiana reported at least that everything worked great with it
<seb128> can't you just not care/ignore the buggy ones?
<Saviq> seb128, no
<Saviq> NO
<Saviq> NOOO
<Mirv> kalikiana: see brendand's questions about locationing ^
<seb128> by principle?
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, more than anything else
<brendand> Mirv, just trying with the stock image now
<Mirv> Saviq: we don't have rights to ~ps-jenkins
<brendand> Mirv, i noted that he tested on mako
<seb128> Saviq, k, so you decide to create issues for yourself...?
<Saviq> seb128, it just makes me cry a little
<Saviq> seb128, no, bzr + lp created it for me by making them viral
<Mirv> brendand: on the other hand, the actual positioning we have happens way below Qt, so I think it couldn't break it
<seb128> Saviq, is that a bzr bug?
<seb128> or launchpad?
<asac> lool: also osmtouch tells me no GPS availalble on krillin even after accepting terms
<asac> lool: thought this was only on N4 a race?
<brendand> asac, so it might be broken anyway?
<Saviq> seb128, unlikely, it's just how tags work in bzr (and in lp when you're under the same project)
<ogra_> asac, i think tvoss and lool found other issues last night
<Saviq> seb128, basically we got the tags from lp:unity when we were under lp:unity/8.0
<asac> ogra_: for the wizard crash?
<ogra_> (which i mentioned in the landing mail)
<ogra_> asac, no, with the service startup
<seb128> Saviq, I see, anyway sorry for asking, I was trying to understand if that cause practical issues since I didn't see much problems due to them (out of the fact that they shouldn't be there/buggy)
<Saviq> seb128, so that was hundreds of tags that did not make sense in unity8's history
<asac> brendand: wouldnt say so without knowing more... besides the wizard crashing it currently behaves like the N4 did a few days before
<asac> have to wait for tvoss and lool and mandel tell me wats the situation on krillin
<Mirv> brendand: the kalikiana's code change was in a map view component regarding where to save the offline tile cache to, not the actual positioning component.
<Saviq> seb128, so one practical problem is that bzr craps out when trying to talk remotely to that branch in a few cases, complaining about missing revisions
<Saviq> seb128, the other is just not being able to look through them easily
<Saviq> seb128, but yes, mostly it's OCD
<seb128> Saviq, thanks for explaining
<Saviq> Mirv, do you know who does have access to it?
<Mirv> Saviq: fginther mostly I think. at least his SSH key is mentioned at https://launchpad.net/~ps-jenkins
<Saviq> Mirv, cool, thanks
<brendand> asac, lool - at least for me it doesn't work here on krillin
<brendand> asac, lool - i thought everyone was testing on krillin?
<brendand> Mirv, i'll ask kalikiana more about his change
<asac> brendand: well it was on utopic first so i tested it on my N4 that runs utopic ... need to wait for lool to tell us what the state is... we had a race wrt service startup though before
<asac> soif its just that you need to run one command to make it work
<asac> brendand: /var/log/upstart/ubuntu-espoo-service.log should show the coordinates you are at
<brendand> asac, i get a position in there
<brendand> asac, so why can't maps app use it?
<kalikiana> Mirv: brendand the only change was the path to the tile cache - I saw that new packages were implicitly added that weren't there before related to positioning, I don't know who is in charge of these. for me positioning
<kalikiana> +works fine
<jodh> Mirv: hi - I've now tested the upstart packages from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-007/+packages on a device. Is that sufficient to mark the first level of testing as done (line 36 on spreadsheet)?
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi folks. could I get silo 9 reconfigured (had to fix someone's branch who is on holiday) - https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-009-0-reconfigure/build?delay=0sec
<Mirv> jodh: well, there'd need to be a written testplan for the landing  (like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/TestPlans/libusermetrics) so that the QA people know what to execute for their signoff
<Mirv> jodh: otherwise yes
<Mirv> pete-woods: done
<pete-woods> Mirv: thanks! :)
<pete-woods> I do like how unity8 comes out with a shades wearing emoticon every time the bot talks about it
<brendand> Saviq, unity8 crashes when pressing 'Play in music app' for a track on the SD card
<brendand> Saviq, can i install some symbols etc to get a good trace for you?
<brendand> Saviq, it's a BadURL error, where does that come from?
<brendand> Saviq, is it from url-dispatcher or elsewhere
<brendand> ?
<cjwatson> bzoltan: landing-003, "not in the destination branch"> something is definitely weird there.  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/trunk/revision/255 has the substantive changes from 3.1.1+14.10.20140908-0ubuntu1, but not the changelog entry.  Is there something else fighting with citrain to land changes on that branch?
<cjwatson> bzoltan: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-003-3-merge-clean/9/console says "Pushed up to revision 255", so I don't understand why the changelog would be missing ...
<Saviq> brendand, yeah, that's url-dispatcher, but if u8 crashes when you try and open it, that will be a platform-api / qtubuntu bug
<cjwatson> bzoltan: the proper way to resolve this for now is probably to grab the source package for the current version in the archive, and manually apply the changes in debian/changelog to your trunk branch.  but it's strange that it ended up this way
<Saviq> brendand, even when url-d craps out, it should never bring down the calling app..
<Saviq> brendand, as for symbols, best just use apport-cli to upload the crash to lp and let it retrace
<cjwatson> bzoltan: (it would probably be a good idea to sort this out while your silo is still in the "Silo ready to build packages" state according to the dashboard ...)
<jodh> Mirv: I've created https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/TestPlans/upstart - could you add that to the spread-sheet and arrange for that to be actioned?
<Mirv> jodh: thanks! ok, I'll mark the landing as tested. which rtm image # you used where you added the new upstart?
<Mirv> jodh: and did you test on mako or krillin?
<thostr_> Mirv: if we have some spare silos can I get one for testing purposes?
<thostr_> Mirv: it's line 55
<Mirv> thostr_: current situation is good, I'll assign it
<thostr_> Mirv: great, thanks!
<brendand> ogra_, ah i might have been wrong about citrain - it appears to use some scheme of pinning packages, then updating with '-o Dir::Etc::SourceList=/dev/null'
<brendand> ogra_, i suppose that does the trick
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: vila | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru is sick, please ping cyphermox or rsalveti for landings.
<Mirv> dbarth: hey! regarding the RTM landing of silo 017, I made the pre-emptive move 5 hours ago that I copied oxide-qt over to that silo too, similar to what I did in utopic. was that a right thing to do?
<Mirv> dbarth: the silo should be ready for testing in around 30 mins now, since the ARM build has had its 5 hours to build :)
<Mirv> and it's building the .deb:s already in there
<Mirv> dbarth: note that it's also properly "1.2.0", no ~:s in there - I never directly learned what were the dependency problems, but I understood that the oxide's version needs to be that final 1.2.0 and that's what it is
<ogra_> brendand, yeah, sounds like
<brendand> Mirv, do you want me to finish with silo 15 or is there anything more urgent
<Mirv> brendand: given the assumed unity8 landing dependency on the oxide one, feel free to continue on that one
<dbarth> Mirv: yeah, i read on the silo
<dbarth> Mirv: ok, i'll ask mardy who as an rtm phone for testing
<dbarth> Mirv: yes, the dependency is fine, and that's the right version; thanks for taking care of that
<Mirv> dbarth: ok, thanks for confirming!
<brendand> kalikiana, how can i check your change worked?
<brendand> kalikiana, any place i can check?
<kalikiana> brendand: use OSMTouch
<kalikiana> tile caching will retain maps even if you have no network
<kalikiana> positioning has not changed - not by me anyway - and it works fine
<brendand> kalikiana, ok seems good
<brendand> who's next?
<brendand> pete-woods, any progress on a fix for silo 14?
<pete-woods> brendand: see the landing request on line 56
<brendand> pete-woods, ok - tests, check :)
<brendand> pete-woods, waiting for the RTM silo to be updated really though
<brendand> pete-woods, and did anything happen with the results spreadsheet/document?
<pete-woods> brendand: not yet
<pete-woods> I'll set up a sheet when we do the actual test
<brendand> pete-woods, you don't strictly have to do it for the utopic silo - if you only do it once make sure it is for the RTM landing
<brendand> pete-woods, otherwise i won't sign it off
<pete-woods> brendand: I'm not really sure how the RTM testing works. I've never done any, yet an RTM request magically appears underneath everything I land to utopic
<brendand> pete-woods, so i'm not sure how the RTM landing exactly gets created either, but when it is, the Testing pass column (column K) will be set to No
<pete-woods> brendand: sure. but I've never set it to true.
<brendand> pete-woods, that first needs to be set to yes, with the image number you tested against and now the results as well
<brendand> pete-woods, somebody has though :) maybe Satoris or jamesh
<pete-woods> brendand: those guys don't have write access to the sheet
<brendand> pete-woods, this is starting to worry me :)
<brendand> Mirv, can i test silo 2 with apparmor in it?
<Mirv> brendand: sure, ogra thought it's important so it's probably a good choice
<ogra_> brendand, Mirv well, i said that when i thought that it might fix the security test issues ... but psivaa trashed my dreams there ... the failures are also in utopic
<Mirv> ogra_: :(
<ogra_> but nontheless its a security feature indeed
<Mirv> brendand: ok, then it doesn't matter probably too much which one you choose
<ogra_> so independently of teeh failures, get it in
<Mirv> FIFO sounds like a good method for choosing
<psivaa> ogra_: Mirv: brendand: the security failure is due to signature failure in some *_armhf.click package installation. i remember popey mentioning about click package and signature in one conversation, but missed the context of it :). could be related
<ogra_> psivaa, yes, cjwatson and mvo_ landed this
<ogra_> i guess the test might need adjustment
<pete-woods> trainguards: going to have to ask again for silo 9 to be reconfigured (https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-009-0-reconfigure/build?delay=0sec) fixing holiday people's branches again :)
<Mirv> psivaa: the click signature changes are now in both utopic and rtm as of yesterday
<Mirv> pete-woods: :)
<psivaa> Mirv: ogra_: ack. so we should ping security team then?
<psivaa> to adjust the test that is
<ogra_> psivaa, right
<cjwatson> psivaa: where's this failure?
<psivaa> cjwatson: it's the security test suite in smoke: http://dashboard.ubuntu-ci:8080/smokeng/utopic/touch_stable/krillin/27:20140910:20140908-d8c11f3/411/security/128529/
<cjwatson> psivaa: do you know where the source code for that test lives?
<psivaa> cjwatson: just a sec pls
<cjwatson> (it's not in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu itself)
<psivaa> cjwatson:  lp:qa-regression-testing/tests is the one i get from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch/view/head:/tests/security/setup.sh
<cjwatson> thanks
<mvo_> cjwatson: let me know if you want me to fix this, but it probably really straightforward
<cjwatson> psivaa: do you know if that's a private branch?
<cjwatson> I don't seem to be able to see it here
<cjwatson> mvo_: I should be able to handle it if I can find the code to modify :)
<psivaa> cjwatson: i dont think so: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/qa-regression-testing/master/files/head:/tests/
<mvo_> cjwatson: ok :) I wonder if I should send a mail to ubuntu-phone so that people are aware of the change
<cjwatson> psivaa: doesn't that bzr export line mean "the branch called lp:qa-regression-testing/tests" (i.e. the focus branch of the "tests" series of the "qa-regression-testing" project), rather than the "tests" subdirectory of lp:qa-regression-testing?
<cjwatson> psivaa: oh, but I see the script in question now, so maybe the syntax is just ambiguous :-/
<cjwatson> bzr fail
<psivaa> cjwatson: i'm not really sure about that, but we do 'bzr export' subdirectories somewhere else too, not the series. mostly where utah runlist comes in
<pete-woods> Mirv: before I start thrashing around in this silo, does the ci machinery perform the merges in the order that is specified in the sheet? / does it try and understand the dependencies the MRs / is it pseudo-random (alphabetical?)
<Mirv> pete-woods: you could direct those fine questions to someone who understands ci machinery ;) I'd guess it's the order in which they are listed, not considering the LP meta-data on dependencies. you can check the build job's log to see in which order they're tried.
<pete-woods> Mirv: looks like it's what you said. this just confirms I was being stupid :)
<pete-woods> my branch was the problem
<bzoltan> Mirv:  do you know if the new adbd policy is landed on the RTM image or not? It seems that it still adb shells in #
<Mirv> bzoltan: it is. but if you flash with --developer-mode, you get root.
<Mirv> otherwise you need sudo
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I doubt
<bzoltan> Mirv:  i have flashed --developer-mode and it shelled me to $
<Mirv> and without developer mode you need a password set, otherwise you can't adb in
<bzoltan> Mirv: the ` phablet-config writable-image` does not even work on RTM image
<bzoltan> Mirv:  i know that, that is OK
<Mirv> bzoltan: I'm not sure what part of the new adbd policy you talk about, but ogra is your best bet in knowing whether utopic & rtm currently match each other
<ogra_> they dont
<ogra_> rtm is still as it always was, no changes there
<bzoltan> ogra_:  how I suppose to validate RTM silo?
<bzoltan> ogra_: `phablet-config writable-image` does not work
<ogra_> bzoltan, how about you ask soomeone who does that every day ?
<bzoltan> ogra_:  who would that be?
<ogra_> everyone from QA in here ?
<Mirv> for example brendand
<ogra_> obviously they can test the silos, else we wouldnt land anything ;)
<ogra_> bzoltan, whats the effect you see ?
<ogra_> rtm definitely has the right backends for phablet-config writable-image
<bzoltan> ogra_:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8308814/
<ogra_> shouldnt behave any differently to utopic in that regard (just that adbd runs as root)
<ogra_> bzoltan, that doesnt even remotely look like an issue in phablet-config :)
<bzoltan> ogra_: it does not do the job :) and that is enough problem for me
<ogra_> bzoltan, can yoou run phablet-network --skip-setup manually ?
<ogra_> i wonder why it would fail, it doesnt here
<bzoltan> ogra_:  it hangs
<ogra_> it tries to ping launchpad ... is your network working ?
<bzoltan> ogra_: :) what do you think? :D
<ogra_> (it will likely eventally time out and return 127 :) )
<bzoltan> ogra_:  there is no network on the device
<ogra_> well, how do you expect it to add a PPA then ?
<ogra_> it needs to be able to reach LP
<bzoltan> ogra_: well.... maybe an error?
<ogra_> bzoltan, please file a whichlist bug against phablet-tools to provide a better error message if there is no network
<ogra_> to fix your issue, just enable networking with phablet-network before running writable-image
<davmor2> bzoltan:  flash it, run throught the wizard (setting up wifi etc), then when the phone is logged in, I then run phablet-config writable-image no issues here and I do it 4+ times a day
<ogra_> davmor2, right, but you set up networking in the wizard
<davmor2> ogra_: yes
<bzoltan> ogra_:  that is what I will do. Thanks a lot.
<ogra_> ... which you could also do with phablet-network if desired
<bzoltan> davmor2:  I try to do things from a script
<davmor2> bzoltan: ah fair enough.
<bzoltan> ogra_: davmor2: my problem was simple that my device lost the network... during the provisioning
<jdstrand> cjwatson: it is lp:qa-regression-testing, in the tests/ subdirectory. I'm guessing you figured that out. feel free to ping me with questions
<cjwatson> jdstrand: yup, I'll have a branch for you after lunch
<jdstrand> cjwatson: thanks. note click-apparmor which is next to apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu will likely need the same fix, but I can do that by examining your fix for apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu
<cjwatson> Yeah, I already found that :)
<jdstrand> I thought it might catch your eye :)
<jdstrand> cjwatson: fyi, for testing the fix on desktop, see point 3 of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/AppArmor#Desktop_only
<jdstrand> cjwatson: for testing the fix on touch, see point 3 in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/AppArmor#Touch_only
<cjwatson> jdstrand: can I beg for help on that?  I *cough* haven't upgraded to utopic yet
<jdstrand> cjwatson: either is fine (you shouldn't have to do both)
<jdstrand> absolutely
<cjwatson> anyway, branch is pushing, going out for some fresh air, will get back to you after lunch
<jdstrand> ah, right, your lunch is at a different time than mine :)
<jdstrand> cjwatson: enjoy your meal and air :)
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  would you be able to test the silo3 qtc plugin?
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  My device is testing RTM UITK
<tedg> davmor2, So the music on the SD card is known and in progress. I marked it as a dup.
<jdstrand> cjwatson: https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/qa-regression-testing/click-install-untrusted: "This branch has not been pushed to yet."
<davmor2> tedg: ah awesome
<davmor2> tedg: sorry about that I'd forgotten that the music was on sd
<ahayzen> tedg, ah it was because it is outside of ~/Music
<ahayzen> tedg, FYI we support music:///path/to/file as a protocol which may be of use?
<davmor2> ahayzen: yes we figured it out this morning
<tedg> ahayzen, Yes, so the music scope is moving to that. In progress.
<tedg> ahayzen, bug 1340952
<ubot5> bug 1340952 in url-dispatcher (Ubuntu) "Video and Music scopes should provide non-file:/// based URIs" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1340952
<ahayzen> tedg, cool :) should i detail in the bug that we support music:/// as i don't see if mentioned there?
<ahayzen> *it
<tedg> ahayzen, Sure, but I think it's not mentioned because it already worked :-)
<ahayzen> tedg, :) i'll mention it so it is clear
<ahayzen> tedg, ah yes i see you using it in one of the merge proposals awesome :)
<balloons> plars, popey mentioned https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1367654. This is a simple fix; https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-test-cases/fix-1367654/+merge/234113
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1367654 in Ubuntu Calendar App "autopilot tests failing mako 235 ImportError: No module named 'address_book_service_testability'" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<plars> balloons: ah, more dependencies?
<plars> balloons: looks like it depends on address-book-service-dummy even
<balloons> plars, yep :-)
<plars> balloons: thanks, I'll get that merged right away
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru is sick, please ping cyphermox or rsalveti for landings.
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: Ursinha | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru is sick, please ping cyphermox or rsalveti for landings.
<sergiusens> trainguards, why 43 for sergiusens
 * sergiusens didn't fill in any entry in the sheet...
<sergiusens> ah, seems merge and clean is broken!
<ogra_> yeah, everything is flaky
<ogra_> a little
<sergiusens> instead of transitioning from Published to Landed; it went to Unassigned
<ogra_> sergiusens, did you pull in pittis MP already ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: no; I haven't even reviewed that
<sergiusens> I just wanted to land the no brainer MP
<ogra_> sergiusens, i tested and top approved it
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> oh, that was the click buddy thing, riight
<ogra_> yeah, better land that ... :)
<ogra_> tvoss, lost interest ?
<ogra_> :)
 * ogra_ wonders why the bot didnt mention cyphermox_ 
<tvoss> ogra_, nope, it was only meant for testing, the network manager version has been uploaded to the archive by cyphermox right now
<ogra_> tvoss, ah, i just never had seen this message ... curious :)
<cyphermox_> moo?
<cyphermox_> ah, it's because it mentions the lander in the spreadsheet
<cyphermox_> only tvoss' name was there
<ogra_> ah
<tvoss> ogra_, :)
<ogra_> when i opened it yours was there as well ... good timing i guess :)
<cyphermox_> I uploaded the package directly since the version was messed up in the PPA anyway
<ogra_> yeah
<cyphermox_> ogra_: you may have been looking at a different entry
<ogra_> last line
<cyphermox_> I was just adding that one :)
<ogra_> ah
 * ogra_ twiddles thumbs waiting for lxc-android-config 0.201 in the archive ... 
<cyphermox_> ogra_: now just to wait for nm to finish building and publishing and I'll be able to set the silo ready and get this rtm landing done :)
<ogra_> cyphermox_, same for me ... 0.210 is the last utopic upload ... then i need a sync into my rtm silo and can land
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> 201
<ogra_> developer mode, here we come :)
<cyphermox_> woo!
<ogra_> silly emulator ... stole me day ...
<Mirv> sergiusens: I think there was this earlier phablet-tools landing, now in
<sergiusens> Mirv: that just landed 3 minutes ago!
<Mirv> sergiusens: yes, so now you have a silo for the new landing :)
<sergiusens> the MP in http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=sergiusens has merged
<Mirv> oh, right it's already in
<sergiusens> Mirv: no, the spreadsheet broke, it's supposed to be marked Landed
<Mirv> sergiusens: welcome to the world of Google docs
<elopio> rvr: are you taking care of the location silo?
<sergiusens> Mirv: merge and clean silo must of done that
<Mirv> sergiusens: already done?
<Mirv> https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-tools/trunk 306
<rvr> elopio: Yes
<Mirv> sergiusens: yes, I did it, just too many silos to remember it all
<elopio> rvr: ok, thanks. Let me know if you need a hand.
<rvr> elopio: I left a comment in trello
<sergiusens> Mirv: see ^
<Mirv> sergiusens: funny. well, ignoring that, I marked it as Landed manually. the only way to fix it would be to search prepare-silo jobs for the landing id, and it's not really worth it. disappearing id:s happen every day in the sheet unfortunately
<Mirv> psivaa: assigning! :)
<psivaa> Mirv: thanks :)
<ogra_> cyphermox_, (or Mirv) cuold one of you  sync the latest lxc-adnroid-config and andrpid-tools from utopic into rtm silo 13 ?
<ogra_> geez, bad typing today
<jdstrand> cjwatson: ok, seems it just took a really long time. I have everything I need to test
<cjwatson> jdstrand: yeah, big branch, slow ADSL
<cyphermox_> sure, I will. Mirv ^
<cjwatson> jdstrand: I'll just write the MP now
<cjwatson> jdstrand: https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/qa-regression-testing/click-install-untrusted/+merge/234132
<cyphermox_> ogra_: done
<ogra_> merci !
<Mirv> cyphermox_: thanks. I'm kind of off, but monitoring since sil2100 is off still todaay
<brendand> jdstrand, still 4 tests fail with cjwatsons changes
<cyphermox_> oh my
<cjwatson> oh?
<cyphermox_> I hope robru will be ok later
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru is sick, please ping cyphermox or rsalveti for landings
<Mirv> cyphermox_: landing-009 would need packaging acks https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-009-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scopes-api_0.6.5+14.10.20140910.1-0ubuntu1.diff + https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-009-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scopes-shell_0.5.4+14.10.20140910.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<jdstrand> brendand: what is failing?
<jdstrand> brendand: and what are you testing on?
<brendand> jdstrand, the click-apparmor tests
<brendand> jdstrand, on krillin with your silo
<jdstrand> brendand: can you paste the output?
<ogra_> cyphermox_, hmpf, i think i made a mess ...
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru is sick, please ping cyphermox or rsalveti for landings. CI Lab jenkins services are down due to storage issue
<davmor2> kenvandine: hey dude, online accounts on first account creation always exits back to settings app who would be responsible for that?
<kenvandine> davmor2, i guess mardy
<jdstrand> brendand: did you see my request for test output?
<brendand> jdstrand, yeah, just getting it now
<jdstrand> thanks
<brendand> jdstrand, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8310311/
<brendand> is pastebinit really not available?
<jdstrand> brendand: you ran click-apparmor as root. don't run it with sudo
<jdstrand> brendand: the same goes for apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu
<jdstrand> brendand: is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/AppArmor#Touch_only unclear? (not being an ass, I want to make sure it is clear for people)
<jdstrand> I can add a test for root actually
<jdstrand> let me do that
<brendand> jdstrand, not really - but i ran it non-root and it complained about permissions ?
<brendand> jdstrand, i'll double check that
<jdstrand> brendand: please run it as non-root and give me the paste if there are failures
<brendand> jdstrand, sure i'll run it all again
<ogra_> cyphermox_, could you reconfigure rtm-13 for me ?
<cyphermox_> ogra_: sure
 * ogra_ hugs cyphermox_ 
<davmor2> ogra_: user visible should appear on the issue page hopefully https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1367804
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1367804 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "initial account after creation transfers back to the settings app" [High,New]
<jdstrand> brendand: fyi, I committed changes to fail if click-apparmor and apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu are run as root
<ogra_> davmor2, thanks !
<jdstrand> brendand: no need to pull those in and invalidate your test run. just fyi
<brendand> jdstrand, yeah looks like everything is ok now
<jdstrand> cool
<cyphermox_> ogra_: why are you reconfiguring?
<Mirv> if coredevs around ready for packaging checking/acking, both https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-002-2-publish/26/ and https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-009-2-publish/16/ would need checking
<ogra_> cyphermox_, because lxc-android-config wasnt in that silo originally
<ogra_> cyphermox_, so a watch only build falls over telling me i need to reconfigure
<cyphermox_> yep, just reran the watch build now too
<cyphermox_> thar
<cyphermox_> ogra_: you should be good to test
<ogra_> cyphermox_, you rock !
<cyphermox_> Mirv: looking
<jdstrand> infinity: so, the glibc in utopic to fix the security vulnerability works fine on rtm. based on that and your feedback, I will copy the binaries to ubuntu-rtm (note to landers: this is a bug fix uploaded by core-dev to fix a security issue. there are some packaging updates that do not affect touch)
<jdstrand> infinity: 97 packages successfully copied.
<cyphermox_> dobey: Mirv: for ubuntuone-credentials, what happens if applications used the old Token constructor?
<ogra_> robru, meeting ?
<cyphermox_> Mirv: silo 9 looks fine
<Mirv> thanks. I was wondering about the Token one too.
<cyphermox_> Mirv: I know the answer, but I'd like to hear it from dobey :)
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru is sick, please ping cyphermox or rsalveti for landings. CI Lab jenkins services are coming back up - was down due to storage issue
<jdstrand> cjwatson: are the various -proposed tests being run on ubuntu-rtm and if so, is there a different report for rtm than http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html?
<cyphermox_> robru: poke. still sick?
<cjwatson> jdstrand: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/ubuntu-rtm/
<jdstrand> cool, thanks!
<cjwatson> jdstrand: I don't think autopkgtests are hooked up yet though
<jdstrand> ok
<cjwatson> should probably get on that ... not fatal though
<brendand> jdstrand, how long do these apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu tests take?
<brendand> jdstrand, they've been running for probably 45 minutes now
<jdstrand> brendand: a long time. they should be almost done
<brendand> jdstrand, two failures
<jdstrand> brendand: can you paste them?
<jdstrand> brendand: or paste all the output if easier
<brendand> jdstrand, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8310762/
<jdstrand> that is weird
<jdstrand> brendand: can you give me a tarball of 'tar -xcvf /tmp/jdstrand.tar.gz /etc/apparmor.d/ /usr/share/apparmor /var/lib/apparmor'
<jdstrand> those tests pass on emulator and mako and there is no reason they should fail on krillin unless someone changed the policy
<brendand> jdstrand, that command isn't valid?
<jdstrand> brendand: I wonder if there is a race condition. does /home/phablet/.config/unity-scopes/com.example.confined-basic_confined-basic/settings.ini exist? the test creates the file if it doesn't exist and immediately runs the check. I wonder if it wasn't flushed to disk
<brendand> jdstrand, doesn't appear to be there
<brendand> ah it is
<brendand> but is empty
<jdstrand> brendand: whoops: I meant -zcvf
<jdstrand> empty is fine
<jdstrand> I bet if you ran the test again, it would pass
<jdstrand> brendand: is the disk full?
<brendand> jdstrand, don't think so
<brendand> jdstrand, only about 3gig used
<brendand> jdstrand, can i rerun an individual test?
<brendand> don't want to rerun the whole thing
<jdstrand> right
<jdstrand> not as conveniently as you'd like, but let me get you a command
<jdstrand> brendand: I'd like to see 'sudo tar -zcvf /tmp/jdstrand.tar.gz /etc/apparmor.d/ /usr/share/apparmor /var/lib/apparmor' first
<jdstrand> brendand: oh, did you run these as root first?
<brendand> jdstrand, hmm - yeah i would have
<ogra_> root .... so last century  ...
<jdstrand> brendand: can I have the full output from the tests?
<jdstrand> brendand: actually, nm. what is the output of: ls -l /home/phablet/.config/unity-scopes/com.example.confined-basic_confined-basic/settings.ini
<jdstrand> brendand: also, the output of ls -l /home/phablet/.local/share/unity-scopes/leaf-net/com.example.confined-basic/test.rw
<jdstrand> brendand: and ls -ld /home/phablet/.local/share/unity-scopes/leaf-net/com.example.confined-basic/
<jdstrand> brendand: and ls -ld
<jdstrand> /home/phablet/.local/share/unity-scopes/leaf-net/
<jdstrand> let me give you a paste
<dobey> cyphermox_: nothing. the old ctor didn't go away
<dobey> cyphermox_: so they will continue working just fine
<cyphermox_> oh, indeed, it was duplicated in symbols
<dobey> cyphermox_: and the new ctor is only used internally. anything using the old ctor just won't have valid updated or created times
<dobey> cyphermox_: right. i just replaced a duplicate there :)
<cyphermox_> Mirv: ack for dobey's silo 2.
<Mirv> cyphermox_: okie. sleep in 1h, I can still watch if something to be published before that.
<cyphermox_> nah, I can publish things too, so feel free to leave
<Mirv> that ken's landing ^ needed the full "new normal" treatment for publish to work - prepare-silo reconfig, build watch_only..
<cyphermox_> yes
<Mirv> oh, that is, changing the sync:N to manual list of packages in the silo, _then_ prepare-silo reconfig
<Mirv> if you do prepare-silo reconfig with sync:N silo that is borken, it'll remove the packages
<Mirv> that can also be salvaged by binary copying a deleted package into the ppa itself. all the things CI train teaches you.. :)
<cyphermox_> Mirv no worries
<cyphermox_> actually
<cyphermox_> since you're saying you'd still be around for an hour
<cyphermox_> I only had a little bit of leftovers for lunch; I'd go grab something, and I would be back in 15-20 minutes
<Mirv> cyphermox_: sure, I'll glance every now and then
<jdstrand> infinity: fyi, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/ubuntu-rtm/update_excuses.html
<jdstrand> glibc-doc/i386 unsatisfiable Depends: glibc-doc-reference (>= 2.18)
<cyphermox_> Mirv: I'm back
<Mirv> ok, good night then!
<brendand> jdstrand, apologies - i got dragged away from my laptop and now i seem to have err, misplaced the output
<brendand> jdstrand, i have the log tar file though
<brendand> jdstrand, here it is: http://people.canonical.com/~brendan-donegan/jdstrand.tar.gz
<jdstrand> brendand: hey, can you give me the output from these commands: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8310923/
<brendand> jdstrand, i'm just running the test again
<jdstrand> brendand: after a reflash?
<brendand> jdstrand, no - but i suppose i should have
<brendand> jdstrand, should i reflash, run it from scratch and report back in an hour?
<jdstrand> brendand: yes. I don't expect a change to the results otherwise. so, either reflash or give me that output
<jdstrand> brendand: reflash is best
<cyphermox_> tedg: just checking, you're aware there seems to be issues with dbus-test-runner autopkgtest right? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#dbus-test-runner
<tedg> cyphermox_, Yeah, I haven't been able to get it to run locally :-/
<tedg> cyphermox_, Not sure why the tests pass during the package build but not during autotest.
<tedg> autopkgtest
<robru> cyphermox_: ogra_ I'm still sick :-(
<cyphermox_> robru: ack
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru is sick, please ping cyphermox or rsalveti for landings.
<bfiller> robru: can I get silos for line 61 and 67 when you have a chance
<cyphermox_> tedg: have you been running it in the same kind of autopkgtest chroot?
<cyphermox_> bfiller: looking
<tedg> cyphermox_, Been trying the qemu thing, but it can't install X
<cyphermox_> qemu thing?
<tedg> cyphermox_, http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/auto-pkg-test.html#executing-the-test
<tedg> cyphermox_, Those 2 paragraphs are all I know about autopkgtest :-)
<cyphermox_> ah, yeah that looks about right
<cyphermox_> tedg: do you know which test is failing then? or what kind of issue it is?
<tedg> cyphermox_, Not really, it seems to be a timeout of some kind.
<tedg> cyphermox_, But what's weird is that it runs on pkg build as well, and fine there.
<cyphermox_> I guess
<brendand> jamesh, around?
<ogra_> robru, get well ! (go sleep)
<bfiller> cyphermox_: I need a reconfig on silo 8, we added another package
<cyphermox_> sure
<cyphermox_> bfiller: what line is that?
<bfiller> cyphermox_: line 44
<ralsina_> cyphermox_: can I get a silo for row 64?
<cyphermox_> yes
<cyphermox_> ralsina_: I'll assign as soon as things are landed in utopic
<ralsina_> cyphermox_: cool, thx
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru is sick, please ping cyphermox or rsalveti for landings.
<infinity> jdstrand: Thanks for the copy and, uhm, how can glibc-doc-reference not be in rtm?
<infinity> cjwatson: What crack is the rtm britney smoking?
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, hrm, according to rmadison, britney's not wrong, glibc-doc-reference isn't in rtm, but why?  It should have been in the initial copy set, surely.
<infinity> wgrant: ^
<cjwatson> infinity: Yeah, I think that was my fault in the copy script, not wgrant's - I didn't follow the chain from extras
<cjwatson> So I missed out on runtime deps of binaries that are delivered by sources we wanted to copy for other reasons, but which were not themselves in the main germination
<cjwatson> infinity: I'd just force it and we can see about doing better next time
<infinity> cjwatson: Or we could just copy g-d-r and make it happy?
<cjwatson> infinity: We could, but there are lots of other things in the same boat.
<infinity> cjwatson: :/
<infinity> cjwatson: That's not actually comforting.
<infinity> cjwatson: But okay.  Can force, where's the hints branch?
<cjwatson> I know.  But.
<cjwatson> lp:~ubuntu-release/britney/hints-ubuntu-rtm - you'll want both force and force-hint, see r1
<infinity> cjwatson: Ta, committed.
<infinity> cjwatson: Same permissions on the britney instance as ubuntu, I assume (ie: I don't need to go adding myself for it to pick up the adconrad hint?)
<cjwatson> Should be
<cjwatson> Yep, you have permissions
<cjwatson> snakefruit:~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/britney-rtm.conf
<jdstrand> brendand: did everything go ok?
<brendand> jdstrand, just getting the tests started again - they seemed to take an age to branch from bzr
<jdstrand> brendand: oh, hrmm. I just adb push them as per the test plan
<jdstrand> cd qa-regression-testing
<jdstrand> adb push ./test /tmp/tests
<jdstrand> then use adb to start the tests
<ToyKeeper> So, UITK in rtm/012 was *really* close to passing...  looks like it broke a camera app test for the flash.  The other ~1000 or so test results were the same or better than the base.  Good enough?
<brendand> jdstrand, if it comes out clean i'll sign it off
<jdstrand> ok, thanks
<brendand> ToyKeeper, how did it break it? is it something camera-app has to adjust to maybe?
<ToyKeeper> I'm not sure.  It's another rabbit hole I'm not sure I should dive into since other silos are waiting.
<cyphermox_> ^ ignore this
<brendand> jdstrand, congrats - you're all clear
<ralsina> cyphermox_: can I get the silo for row 64 now? The utopic migration is done.
<cyphermox_> I guess so
<ralsina> thanks cyphermox_!
<cyphermox_> let me hit build and I'll check that things behave
<ralsina> I already hit it
<cyphermox_> oh well :)
<ralsina> seems to be going well so far
<cyphermox_> wow yuck
<cyphermox_> oh well, now I get to get it done right
<cyphermox_> ralsina: I'll copy the packages to the ppa; that will work properly
<cyphermox_> you can disregard the build bit
<ralsina> cyphermox_: ack
<ralsina> yeah, that failed rather spectacularly
<jdstrand> brendand: woohoo! thanks :)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-09-11
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 236 building (started: 20140911 02:05) ===
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru is sick, please ping cyphermox or rsalveti for landings.
<AlbertA2> cihelp: were are hitting an issue with the mir autolander
<AlbertA2> cihelp: /runscript: line 10: mk-build-deps: command not found
<AlbertA2> cihelp: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-clang-utopic-amd64-build/1717/console
<fginther> AlbertA2, looking
<AlbertA2> fginther: ack
<fginther> AlbertA2, I've made a change to fix this and am retesting. I enabled some new build slaves today and it appears they aren't properly setup for these jobs yet. I've reconfigured them to run only on the old hardware until I can fix the missing dependencies
<fginther> AlbertA2, This applies to the mir-android-utopic-i386-build job as well
<AlbertA2> fginther: ok thanks!
<fginther> AlbertA2, sorry for the inconvenience, I'll add these jobs to my test set for the next round of slave updates
<AlbertA2> fginther: np
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 30 building (started: 20140911 03:05) ===
<Mirv> mornings
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 236 DONE (finished: 20140911 03:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/236.changes ===
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: I git might nightly tests with the RTM image -> http://people.canonical.com/~bzoltan/ap-2014_09_10-19_29_44/ Check the ap-2014_09_10-19_29_44.MAIN-LOGS.tests for the summary. I think it has the same failures as th stock image without the release candidat UITK.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  it was on RTM image #32
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I have two RTM silos waiting for QA signature... the first one I tested on #22 and the second on #32
<Mirv> bzoltan: ok. it'd be useful to get the utopic release published first.
<bzoltan> Mirv:  that one is a clear case after I have now top approved the MRs
<Mirv> bzoltan: ok, thanks. I'll try publishing it then.
<Mirv> not that QA would look at the second rtm landing anyhow before the first one is done, of course..
<bzoltan> Mirv:  thank you. I will bug the QA folks to take the RTM UITK in queue.
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I do not see any point of releasing the first one to be honest. Or of course it is OK to releas it and in 5 seconds later release the second one. The first one can even cause killer regression because the second will fix it :D One think would be total waste of that ... re-validatinng both
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I think the UITK is the only project what does this level of pre-release testing -> http://people.canonical.com/~bzoltan/ap-2014_09_10-19_29_44/
<Mirv> bzoltan: that's indeed probable..
<Mirv> cyphermox_: just so you know, your upstart publishing did not publish anything, another "new normal" for CI Train. you need to watch that there's that rsync generated, otherwise you'll need to go to build watch_only and possibly reconfigure dance.
<Mirv> robru: ^ so that's another example of how rtm landings don't land.
<Mirv> I know to watch for it, but not necessarily all people doing publishing
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: Do you have the camera app tests enabled?  Everything looked good except for a new failure on the camera app.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  the camera app tests have not even started
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: Okay, just wondering because it looked like it didn't run.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: I hav attempted to run the camera app tests 50+ times this week. It hangs or does not even start. So I removed it from the test lists. It should not block the UITK
<Mirv> looks like ToyKeeper has conquered the mountain of validating UITK release
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: http://people.canonical.com/~bzoltan/ap-2014_09_10-19_29_44/ap-2014_09_10-19_29_44-camera_app-1.tests as you see
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: I haven't had issues getting the camera tests to run, but it was 1/12 failed pre-silo and 2/12 post-silo.
<Mirv> and mtp too, and I get to do the so-called "train dance" again it seems
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: Mirv: But I am still on the opinion that the QA validation should not repeat what I do .
<ToyKeeper> I then tested that part of the camera's functions manually and it seems fine so I passed it anyway.
<Mirv> it's a secretive ritual where packages get published with a ceremony of jobs
<Mirv> which vary from case to case
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: The reason UITK was delayed was because the test results didn't match, so I investigated why.  I found out that what you were running was very different than the test plan given to QA, which makes it an automatic fail.  But instead of failing it, I tried to resolve the issue.  Still working on that, actually.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  keep in mind that I am testing 20+ apps ... 800+ test cases. Flakiness and instability of apps causes surprises all the time. If any random app's random test would bock the UITK then we stil would be on the 0.000011 version :)
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  No, I have run exactly the test plan.
<ToyKeeper> I found some pretty significant differences, big enough to invalidate the results.  Like installing bits from the wrong package feed.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  the test plan was to run the AP tests for a list of apps ... the test plan does not define for any test plan how the tests are run
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: what bits and what package feed?
<Mirv> please ignore the train comments. mtp was ~easy, the uitk needs bigger weapons
<ToyKeeper> The click setup was pulling files from the non-rtm feed, then testing them on a rtm image, producing meaningless results.
<bzoltan> Mirv: :) OK
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: that is a phablet-click-test-setup bug ...
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  this is not the first time that a phable tool bites the SDK
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  I wish to have a test plan and QA validation for the phablet tools ... I cook from what is given to me.
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: You might want to talk with jfunk or perhaps asac about the intended role for QA in the landing process.  The idea isn't for developers to test some parts and QA to test the other parts.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: But I got your point. The 05.09 landing I have validated with the right click setup.
<ToyKeeper> The reason for traincon 0 (and the similar rtm landing process) was because people weren't even running the tests, or didn't understand what needed to happen, so QA got involved to fix the process issues and help get everyone on the same page.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: You do awesome job to secure the quality.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  fixing the problems I would start releasing proper tools what the devs should use to validate their MRs
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: I hear there is an effort in progress to run the CI tools against every MP so it'll have those results before landing.
<ToyKeeper> Not quite the "make CI work for individual use on local devices" I had in mind, but still good.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  I am running the tests 24/7. In the last 24 hours I have 5 tims the ful UITK test plan. But unreliable test tools and flaky AP tests can indeed show strange results.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  But devs are expected to run tests locally
<ToyKeeper> I'm hoping the tools will also be made robust for personal use.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: We had talked about it with the QA team on the last sprint. I have proposed to require the same quality standards from the phablet tools as we require from the apps and other  components.
<ToyKeeper> QA has had a lot less time for tooling lately though, due to the need to check each silo.  :(
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  for example I did not know that phablet-click-test-setup does not work on the RTM image with the default parameters as it works on the ubuntu image.
<ToyKeeper> A lot of rtm infrastructure was put together in a hurry, I'm not surprised the auto-detection didn't get implemented.
<robru> Mirv: can you elaborate on this "new normal"? I thought the issue was that it reports successful migration immediately, and then you unsuspectingly free the silo before it is really copied. I'm not aware of any issues where it fails to publish even if you just give it time before freeing.
<robru> Aren't we expecting sil back today? Shouldn't he be on by now?
<robru> Mirv: Ooooooooooh, just saw your email, thanks for that
<Mirv> robru: you're welcome :)
<Mirv> those are the usual cases
<Mirv> sil2100 should be around today, but he usually is around in about 30min - 1h from now
<robru> Ah OK
<sil2100> o/
<robru> sil2100: Heyo
<robru> sil2100: welcome back, i hope you had a restful week ;-)
<Mirv> sil2100: welcome back!
<Mirv> dbarth: shall we get the testing done for rtm silo 017 today? since it's blocking that already (upstream) tested unity8 landing from going to QA signoff phase
<dbarth> Mirv: hi
<dbarth> Mirv: i need to ask someone else with an rtm installed; hold on
<sil2100> robru: hey! You feeling better now?
<robru> sil2100: yeah but just barely, thanks
<robru> sil2100: I didn't get as much done with the train as I'd wanted, but I fixed some stuff and I got some tests in. Please skim over my recent commits when you get a break from the landing craziness
<sil2100> robru: thanks, will do! Did you manage to do the big args-to-env change?
<robru> sil2100: that was the first thing I accomplished ;-) so happy to see that code gone!
<Mirv> dbarth: thanks
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> something got seriously out of sync ...
<ogra_> rtm images failed
<robru> sil2100: you won't recognize the deploy script ;-) just wish I had been healthy enough to make those kinds of changes everywhere
<ogra_> seems ubuntu-touch is uninstallable in rtm
<robru> sil2100: OK, bedtime for me, good luck today!
<sil2100> robru: no worries, let me take a look - we'll have time to do that next week still
<sil2100> robru: goodnight! :)
<sil2100> ogra_: oh, does it say why?
<ogra_> well, apt is as informative as ever  :P
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8316717/
<brendand> bzoltan, i see you have another silo ready - i would *really* appreciate those logs for the tests you ran - please
<bzoltan> brendand:  as we agreed yesterday: http://people.canonical.com/~bzoltan/ap-2014_09_10-19_29_44/
<Spads> 5.8G    ./var/lib/jenkins/silos/ubuntu-rtm/landing-017
<Spads> That's a lot for this system
<brendand> bzoltan, great! keep doing that :)
<brendand> bzoltan, as a reward i will test your silo :)
<bzoltan> brendand:  I will do that from now. Thanks for testing the silo. if you need any help please shoot.
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: Quick question...  silo rtm/landing-009 says it was tested on rtm image 32, but image 30 is still building.  How did that happen?
<brendand> ToyKeeper, mako probably
<brendand> bzoltan, we really do prefer you test on krillin if possible, but if not mako is acceptable
<bzoltan> brendand:  I would happily test on krilling if I would have one. It is coming as I have heard.
<Mirv> Spads: it's Oxide in there at the moment..
<brendand> bzoltan, you could add a reference to that location on the test plan
<Spads> Mirv: is it going to go out any time soon?
<brendand> bzoltan, fair enough then - no problem
<Spads> and yeah: 3.6G    ./var/lib/jenkins/silos/ubuntu-rtm/landing-017/build/oxide-qt
<Mirv> Spads: as soon as possible we hope, but upstream tests it today and then QA needs to test and sign it off
<Spads> I only ask because it makes the backups unusually large as well, and that builds up over a week
<Spads> but if this is the normal operating size of things for ci-train, maybe the backup policy needs to be revisited
<ToyKeeper> brendand: If you prefer, I could start the UITK tests running before I go to bed.  I still have everything open and set up from last time.
<ToyKeeper> brendand: If not, you might want to look at this for some possibly-helpful changes: lp:~toykeeper/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/test-plan-qa-changes
<brendand> ToyKeeper, if you're confident there won't be any hiccups, sure
<ToyKeeper> brendand: No, not really confident.  There are a *lot* of test failures each time, and many of them change with each test run.  It's difficult to get silo-vs-baseimage results which can be compared.
<brendand> ToyKeeper, i may as well do it then
<brendand> ToyKeeper, should that script just run unattended?
<Mirv> ogra_: it looks like rsyslog from last night's landing is stuck in rtm proposed
<ogra_> Mirv, gah
<ogra_> thanks for spotting that
<brendand> ToyKeeper, where does it install the silo?
<ogra_> did we have a new UITK ?
<ToyKeeper> brendand: Bottom section of this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ui-toolkit
<ogra_> seems that dropped 200 tests
<Mirv> ogra_: in rtm, only after the image build
<ogra_> Mirv, right, i'm looking at 235
<ogra_> which had it before
<ogra_> bzoltan, http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/235:20140910:20140903.1/10335/ubuntuuitoolkit/
<ogra_> Total tests:	27
<ogra_> i assume that should be one or the other test more
<ToyKeeper> brendand: The provisioning for UITK tests is a little more complicated than other projects, and some things need to happen in a different order.
<bzoltan> ogra_:  yeah, a few more ... like 270+ more
<ogra_> heh, thought so
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: brendand: for the UITK testing I would recommend the script in the UITK project.
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: Indeed.  Just not necessarily the provisioning / commissioning parts.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  I would say that especially that one
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  the most important is to remove the UITK tests from the ~phablet/autopilot/
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  so that you actually test with the release candidate and not with the archive AP tests
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  also, the gallery-app bug can still cause surprises .. so removing the cache could save a day
<brendand> ToyKeeper, see ogra_ 's comment - did you notice that?
<bzoltan> brendand: ToyKeeper: but the killer of all automatic provisioning is this one -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/base-files/+bug/1361213
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1361213 in software-properties (Ubuntu RTM) "add-apt-repository doesn't work" [High,New]
<brendand> bzoltan, you don't need to tell me - look at the reporter :/
<bzoltan> brendand:  I know :)
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: That add-repo bug is trivial to work around.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  Good to know :)
<brendand> ToyKeeper, yeah it's not difficult but still annoying
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  would you please share :)
<ToyKeeper> echo URL > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/foo.list ; apt-get update
<sil2100> ogra_: no UITK release in #235, I wonder why we only got 27 tests there
<ogra_> Mirv, so i wonder if we could just sync dbconfig-common from utopic, that should release rsyslog
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  ehh.. I though there is a real one :) That one I know
<ToyKeeper> echo "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-$silo_number/ubuntu-rtm 14.09 main" > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/rtm-"$silo_number".list
<ogra_> brendand, davmor2, seen bug 1367916 ?
<ubot5`> bug 1367916 in messaging-app "Phone freezes when trying to active the dialer app from the messaging menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1367916
<psivaa> ogra_: brendand : Mirv: sorry dint read all the backlogs, but do you see  issues seen in flashing devices with utopic-proposed both krillin and mako (rtm -29 and utopic-236?
<ogra_> psivaa, i did an OTA ... whats your issue ?
<brendand> ogra_, can't say i have, but i'll check
<brendand> ogra_, what i did see though is that something broke trust-store location prompts
<ogra_> again ?!?
<ogra_> geez
<ToyKeeper> Okay, updated the wiki page for UITK test plan, fixed two things I missed while writing it.
<brendand> ogra_, this time on krillin
<brendand> ogra_, before it was only mako
<ogra_> oh, i thought it was there on krillin too
<ogra_> at least during the tests
<brendand> ogra_, depends on the issue we're talking about
<psivaa> ogra_: this was fresh flashing with --wipe, we have 6 devices out during flashing
<psivaa> ogra_: 3 krillins and 3 makos
<brendand> ogra_, i'm talking about the one we found when we promoted the last mako image
<ogra_> psivaa, damn
<psivaa> ogra_: yea, curious if someone try locally and send out an email if it's confirmed?
<vila> psivaa: only 6 ? nagios seems to report far more than 6 no ? Including flo
<brendand> psivaa, flashing utopic?
<ogra_> brendand, yeah
<sil2100> Are there problems with flashing utopic?
<psivaa> vila: i haven't crawled my way upto flo yet
<brendand> haven't tried that recently
<psivaa> brendand: yes
<brendand> psivaa, mako too?
<psivaa> brendand: yes
<psivaa> brendand: both krillin (with image-29) and mako (with image 236)
<sil2100> psivaa: flo and manta are ok?
<psivaa> sil2100: i haven't yet checked them, but vila reports they are down too
<psivaa> sil2100: and welcome back
<sil2100> psivaa: thanks :)
<sil2100> The UITK run for #235 looks strange
<brendand> sil2100, there was a landing
<brendand> ToyKeeper, still here?
<ToyKeeper> brendand: Yes, briefly.
<sil2100> brendand: I checked the changelog and commitlog for #235 and there was nothing
<sil2100> brendand: at least not directly touching UITK
<brendand> sil2100, oh so it didn't land there?
<brendand> ToyKeeper, when did you pass uitk?
<sil2100> brendand: we're talking about utopic here
<sil2100> Not RTM
<ToyKeeper> brendand: After the image started building.  But I didn't see that there was another UITK silo until afterward.
<ogra_> psivaa, bah, doesnt boot
<brendand> sil2100, oh i see
<ogra_> psivaa, sitting at the google logo
<brendand> sil2100, well i wipe my hands of your utopic :)
<psivaa> ogra_: right, i think that's the issue that we are seeing. 14 devices with upstream merger jobs too
<ogra_> damn
<Mirv> ogra_: dbconfig-common? utopic has a version of it from 2011
<davmor2> ogra_: yes I can reproduce that bug, The number is being added to the emergency dialer which is why it looks like it is frozen, if you exit the emergency dialer and log in the number is in the dialer in the real session and works as expected
<ogra_> Mirv, well, rmadison doesnt think it is in rtm ... and rsyslog-mysql|-psql depends on it
<Mirv> ogra_: right, it doesn't exist _at all_ in rtm
<ogra_> davmor2, sound like i heard that before, is that an old bug ?
<Mirv> so hmm I guess that'd be it
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> just pull it in and we should be good
<davmor2> ogra_: not that I'm aware of
<ogra_> k
 * ToyKeeper -> sleep
<ogra_> psivaa, it booted now ... butu it took very very long
<ogra_> psivaa, hmpf, i fear thats my fault ... the emulator fix seems to turn off adb on boot
<psivaa> ogra_: ack, that means we have a fix on the way :)
<bzoltan> ogra_:  how to turn the developer mode on with the #236?
<ogra_> bzoltan, see above ... there is a bug
<ogra_> bzoltan, test with 235
<brendand> Mirv is the first outsider to comment on our trello board!
<brendand> davmor2, we need to give him a prize
<Mirv> a prize \o/
<ev> sil2100: do you see any problems in excluding the silos/ directory from backups of the train? We can easily re-create their contents, correct?
<ev> trying to get out of this disk space hole
<davmor2> brendand: he gets to keep his cat we stop sil2100 steeling it
<bzoltan> ogra_: I just flashed 236 :(
<bzoltan> ogra_:  is there a way to enable adbd in the treminal app?
<ogra_> brendand, sure
<Mirv> davmor2: thanks for the protection :)
<ogra_> andr<doubletap> enable adb
<ogra_> ;)
<bzoltan> anything simpler? :)
<ogra_> you could try a hammer ... but i wont promise success :)
<bzoltan> ogra_:  ohhh... I just tried. It broke my device. :D
<asac> ubuntu-device-flash doesnt work for us anymore :)
<asac> ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel-proposed with a mako connected
<asac> but guess tvoss asked elsewhere already
<asac> so /me will wait for his answer
<brendand> ogra_, i can't repro that bug in RTM
<brendand> asac, yes it's broken
<ogra_> brendand, which bug ?
<asac> brendand: broken?
<asac> how come?
<brendand> ogra_, the messaging app one
<asac> who broke?
<ogra_> brendand, ah
<brendand> asac, i'll let them confess :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> well. how ?
<asac> upload of ubuntu-device-flash?
<asac> or server busted?
<brendand> asac, adb not being started
<brendand> adbd
<asac> dev mode?
<ogra_> asac, looks like a system-image server issue if you ask me
<ogra_> brendand, unrelated
<brendand> ogra_, really?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> oh, wait, probably not
<asac> are you on it?
<brendand> ogra_, i didn't see all the details of asacs issue
<ogra_> brendand, i got tvoss' details
<asac> sudo ubuntu-device-flash --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed
<asac> 2014/09/11 10:47:11 Expecting the device to expose an adb interface...
<asac> 2014/09/11 10:47:11 Device is |/bin/bash: /root/.bash_profile: Permission denied
<asac> mako|
<asac> 2014/09/11 10:47:11 Device /bin/bash: /root/.bash_profile: Permission denied
<asac> mako not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed
<asac> thast what i see
<bzoltan> I see the same
<ogra_> right, the last message confused me
<asac> surely a follow up from the stuff before
<asac> or at least very likely
<ogra_> then its the last lxc-android-config landing
<ogra_> i see whats wrong and have a fix,
<asac> thx
<asac> does this affect ability to upgrade?
<asac> for thos taht have something installed?
<ogra_> not OTA, no
<asac> ok
<asac> so just newcomers cannot flash
<asac> and infrastructure
<ogra_> and u-d-f will work from reciovery
<ogra_> asac, right, i'm aware since 30min
<vila> ogra_: so this explains all (almost, 14 at least and counting ;) the devices in the infra being busted ?
<vila> ogra_: with image #236 that is
<ogra_> vila, yes, see the backlog and my conversation with psivaa
<bzoltan> ogra_: I could boot to recovery and now i am fahsing 235 with bootstrap
<ogra_> bzoltan, yeah, that will work fine
<ogra_> (as well as just enabling adb with the above command in the terminal)
<bzoltan> ogra_:  ... and the hummer
<ogra_> lol
<bzoltan> that works always ... I was told today by my 5yo
<Mirv> tvoss: non-approved https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/dbus-cpp/fix-int64-signature/+merge/232511
<tvoss> Mirv, done, and sorry
<Mirv> thostr_: note line 32 is not marked as Ready?, should it be? (rtm fix apparmor settings)
<Mirv> tvoss: why does libmedia-hub-common2.symbols only have one symbol while the common1 had many? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-004-2-publish/12/artifact/packaging_changes_media-hub_2.0.0+14.10.20140910.2-0ubuntu1.diff
<tvoss> Mirv, I added a symbols.map to prevent weak stl symbols bleeding into the exposed set of symbols
<tvoss> Mirv, we are doing that for almost all projects now, media-hub is one of the remaining ones
<Mirv> tvoss: oh, stopping bleeding is good indeed
<Mirv> sil2100: there's a need for MOTU here https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-004-2-publish/
<Mirv> my motu meeting is in 1.5 weeks ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: looking :)
<sil2100> Mirv: well, there's no way you won't become a MOTU ;) So it's just a matter of time
<brendand> sil2100, can you help me out with a couple of silos?
<Mirv> sil2100: hehe
<sil2100> Mirv: looks good, although it's really fishy that the symbols-count for the -common library fell down so much ;) But I guess since it builds, then it has to mean everything is OK
<sil2100> Mirv: so a +1
<sil2100> brendand: what's up?
<brendand> sil2100, i tested silo 14 earlier this week and found an issue
<brendand> sil2100, the lander prepared a fix which they already landed in utopic
<brendand> sil2100, that fix is in silo 15 now
<brendand> sil2100, but it fixes a bug that only exists in silo 14
<brendand> sil2100, is that ok, or is it going to cause issues?
<brendand> maybe i need to test and land them together?
<thostr_> Mirv: line 32 is ready... seems I overlooked it
<sil2100> cjwatson: hey! If I would like a new package in ubuntu-rtm which is available in ubuntu, can I simply publish it to ubuntu-rtm?
<sil2100> cjwatson: or do we need something else to make sure ubuntu-rtm recognizes it?
<sil2100> brendand: let me read up, one moment :)
<sil2100> brendand: so, in other words... there are two rtm silos with the same component, right? 14 and 15?
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks! yes I checked the symbols with thomas
<Mirv> thostr_: ok, thanks!
<sil2100> brendand: since because you say that the packages that are in silo 15 are already in utopic, what we can do is simply rebuild unity-scope-mediascanner in silo 14
<sil2100> brendand: then silo 14 will have everything that you need
<sil2100> brendand: since it will have the 2 other packages for itself + the latest of the latest from silo 15
<brendand> sil2100, yeah i would rather have everything in one place
<brendand> pete-woods, ^
<sil2100> brendand: oh, I see it's no longer a sync silo
<sil2100> brendand: ok, let me get everything you need into one silo anyway :)
<pete-woods> brendand: okay, so what do you need me to do?
<pete-woods> am I rebuilding the mediascanner silo?
<brendand> pete-woods, i don't *think* you need to do anything
<brendand> pete-woods, just waiting for those test results
<sil2100> pete-woods: no worries, I'm handling everything :)
<sil2100> pete-woods: I'm making sure that everything is in silo 14 that's needed
<dbarth> Mirv: for silo 17 testing, either i need to wait for alex-abreu later today, or maybe i can stand by during the qa signoff to speed that up?
<sil2100> ev: hmm, from first thought it might be ok, but let me double check something in a moment
<pete-woods> :)
<ev> okay
<popey> Mirv: could you please upload http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/sudoku-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/com.ubuntu.sudoku_1.1.282_all.click to the store?
<sil2100> cjwatson: for now I'll try using a silo to sync it up
<popey> Mirv: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/weather-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.weather_1.1.365_all.click also please
<Mirv> dbarth: what do you mean by stand by? maybe you could negotiate whether QA would be ready to start testing the silo without your approval, or that you would mark it as "tested" (the utopic equivlent was) to get it progressing?
<Mirv> popey: noted. my click-toolbelt just decided python doesn't have datetime module, so might need some time
<popey> oof
<dbarth> Mirv: have QA start testing to confim the silo; quicker easier, it's a set of bug fixes
<Mirv> dbarth: right. please talk to brendand davmor2 about that (this is about silo 017)
<dbarth> let me know who gets started on that and i can just help drive the test in a hangout
<Mirv> dbarth: they have currently it and silo 010 on hold until 017 would be marked as ready for signoff testing
<dbarth> ok clear
<seb128> dbarth, could you look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-facebook-app/+bug/1367704 to check if it's assigned to the right component (it's a bug from jane)
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1367704 in Ubuntu Facebook App "Facebook account not recognised by Facebook webapp" [Undecided,New]
<dbarth> seb128: it's not; but ok, taking care of it
<seb128> dbarth, thanks
<cjwatson> sil2100: you can just copy it, sure
<cjwatson> sil2100: context?
<cjwatson> sil2100: is this rsyslog?
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: psivaa | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru is sick, please ping cyphermox or rsalveti for landings.
<ogra_> cjwatson, yeah
<ogra_> it broke image builds today
<davmor2> dbarth: we can't touch silos till they are listed for QA sign off
<cjwatson> sil2100: using a silo for this is pointless - we should either force it, or else just do a direct binary copy into 14.09-proposed
 * ogra_ would do the latter 
<brendand> pete-woods, i think silo 14 should be retested
<cjwatson> sil2100: why did you rebuild this package?
<cjwatson> sil2100: seriously, let's stop doing pointless source-only copies when we just want to get the dependencies satisfied
<dbarth> davmor2: i marked it test pass but left the #, does that help?
<dbarth> apparently the queuebot noticed ;)
<davmor2> dbarth: we'll find out in a second thanks
<dbarth> ok, let me know if you want to open a hg; it's a quick test (apart from your own test round)
<brendand> 17 is ready now
<jamesh> davmor2, brendand: I posted an update on https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1367400 about the bug in launching music-app for music on the SD card: in short, the fix to switch to music:/// has not made it to ubuntu-rtm yet
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1340952 in url-dispatcher (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1367400 Video and Music scopes should provide non-file:/// based URIs" [High,In progress]
<brendand> jamesh, is it in silo 14?
<sil2100> cjwatson: can you just do a direct binary copy then?
<jamesh> brendand: doesn't look like it.
<brendand> jamesh, oh ok
<sil2100> cjwatson: it's a package from main so I have no power over it besides through a silo
<jamesh> brendand: was blocked waiting for QA approval for a landing to utopic, which looks like it has completed now
<brendand> pete-woods, jamesh - so can we agree that you'll rerun the localmediascopes test plan for silo 14 and record the results somewhere?
<sil2100> cjwatson: I can do a binary copy to the silo and then release, but yeah...
<cjwatson> sil2100: done
<cjwatson> $ copy-package --from=ubuntu --from-suite=utopic --to=ubuntu-rtm --to-suite=14.09-proposed -b dbconfig-common
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks!
<sil2100> cjwatson: well, in theory I can't do that for a main package, right?
<cjwatson> indeed
<sil2100> cjwatson: or can I?
<cjwatson> I don't believe you'll be able to
<cjwatson> bug: sil2100 is not core-dev :)
<sil2100> ;p
<cjwatson> even if you need to use a silo, though, please just binary-copy from ubuntu for this kind of thing
<cjwatson> the reversioning and rebuilding gains us nothing, and potentially even introduces issues (e.g. if somebody has a >= dependency on the latest version of the thing we're copying)
<cjwatson> the source of this issue was a bug in the original ubuntu-rtm copying script
<cjwatson> I followed through dependencies on everything we actually needed, of course; but I didn't follow dependencies of other binaries built by the same source as binaries we actually needed
<sil2100> ACK o/
<cjwatson> I think at this point it is probably too hard to safely fix in bulk for 14.09, and we should just deal with it as it comes up
<sil2100> Right
<sil2100> Yeah, I'll do binary-copies in such cases, I'll also inform other people from the landing team to do the same thing in cases of missing deps
<cjwatson> bad morning for me to be late in, I guess :-/
<cjwatson> I've previously forced proposed-migration to ignore a few things like this
<cjwatson> but it's probably better to chase the copies, now that I've thought about it a bit
<brendand> pete-woods, i've set 'Testing pass' back to No. please do retest silo 14 and provide the results, then set it back to Yes
<cjwatson> well, except that chasing the copies for ubuntu-desktop-next/ubuntu-sdk would take ages; for that one it's probably still better to force, as a matter of pragmatism
<pete-woods> brendand: okay, will have james re-run the tests..
<Mirv> popey: ok... sudoku and weather uploaded. yesterday's python2.7 update broke it, I had to downgrade.
<popey> Mirv: thank you!
<popey> Mirv: sorry, one more http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/reminders-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.reminders_0.5.248_armhf.click please
<jamesh> brendand: from above, RTM silo 14 does contain the required fixes.  I was looking at the wrong page of the dashboard
<sil2100> cjwatson: btw. do we have a madison.cgi for ubuntu-rtm?
<brendand> jamesh, the required fix for the RTM blocker right? i.e. 'Play in music app' is broken for songs on the SD card
<jamesh> brendand: correct.
<brendand> jamesh, ok, i wasn't expecting it would
<brendand> jamesh, if a test in the test plan fails because of it, just note the bug as the reason why
<cjwatson> sil2100: just the normal one - use rmadison
<brendand> jamesh, and one should :)
<cjwatson> sil2100: (I fixed that last Thursday)
<brendand> jamesh, so if not then maybe you need another test :)
<ev> sil2100: thoughts on those backups?
<sil2100> cjwatson: ah! Indeed, I see ubuntu-rtm :D
<sil2100> ev: taking a look at that now
<jamesh> brendand: I guess so.  At the moment, I wrote most of the test plan but none of my devices have an SD card
<brendand> jamesh, oh i see
<ev> sil2100: thanks
<brendand> jamesh, every team should really have someone with a krillin to test landings. that doesn't seem to be the case at the moment
<jamesh> brendand: once we've got mediaplayer-app updated to accept video: URIs and the videos scope updated to match, the special cases for the file:///home/*/Music in the URL dispatcher can be removed
<brendand> jamesh, might be worth it to add the test anyway with a note like 'mark this test as skipped if you do not have a device with an SD card'
<asac> screen not going off automatically is a known regression/blocker?
<jamesh> brendand: at that point, there should be no difference between music in the home directory and on the SD card: they'll either both work or both fail
 * asac had that on utopic yesterday and today on rtm
<cjwatson> sil2100: I think dbconfig-common is probably actually published, but the archive-reports business that (as a side-effect) updates rmadison's view of the world is being slow - it'll catch up by itself before I can do anything about it, but I'm going to look into some of the current perf problems there
<cjwatson> sil2100: yep, it shows as published now, so I expect you can kick an image build
<sil2100> ogra_: can you kick a new RTM build then?
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks :)
<cjwatson> can't you?  should be on iso.qa
<sil2100> It's on iso already?
<sil2100> Last week it still wasn't
<cjwatson> has been for a while
<cjwatson> I thouht
<cjwatson> +g
<ogra_> asac, i saw someone mention it on one ML
<ogra_> but not sure there is even a bug for it
<ogra_> it seems to be very random
<cjwatson> anyway I get http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/321/builds linked from the front page
<ogra_> (i have seen it too before)
<ogra_> sil2100, on it
<ogra_> cjwatson, no products there yet
<cjwatson> oh, "no build available".  hmm.
<ogra_> there is a section
<ogra_> but stgraber need to add some content for us :)
<asac> ogra_: who would usually right person to talk about what info to extract when i get to that point again?
<cjwatson> right, ok, can be done manually then :)
<asac> is that powerd? or rather unity?
<ogra_> i pinged him about that during debconf ... he had no time and we both forgot again
<ogra_> asac, krillin ?
<asac> both
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks :)
<asac> first on n4 yesterday
<asac> today on krillin
<asac> think its all same same
<ogra_> asac, krillin has a very specific kernel fix
<ogra_> i have never seen it on mako here
<asac> right. i had it yesterday for hours on mako
<ogra_> i think since the kernel change got in i see it on krillin ... but really rarely ... every third or second day once
<ogra_> asac, so yeah, file a bug, that points more towards powerd then
<asac> ogra_: who owns tpowerd? doesnt help to file a bug if i cannot extract any info i am sure... folks will say they cannot reproduce
<asac> so next time i see i want to talk what to extract to help debugging
<brendand> sil2100, where can i see the version of X package in proposed for RTM?
<cjwatson> brendand: rmadison <package>
<ogra_> asac, well, phonedations ... kind of ... i think
<brendand> cjwatson, rmadison of course
<cjwatson> brendand: or https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/<sourcepackage>/+publishinghistory
<sil2100> brendand: right, rmadison and check the ubuntu-rtm/14.09 version
<asac> ogra_: ok so ChickenCutlass :)
<asac> will just go through him next time
 * asac leaves ogra alone who surely has more important things to fix like image not flashing :)
<asac> lol
<ogra_> asac, twiddling thumbs waiting for the publisher is my main job currently :P
<ogra_> fixes are uploaded
<sil2100> ogra_: ;)
<cjwatson> ogra_: waiting for which packages?
<sil2100> ogra_: fixes or reverts?
<ogra_> cjwatson, android-tools
<asac> ogra_: can you extend the testplan for that component so we test upgrading nmext time?
<ogra_> sil2100, fixes ... the adb not starting was a dumb quoting issue in an upstart script (' vs ")
<asac> not sure how to do, but thats the key to avoid these in future i am sure
<asac> think its about adding that you flash another time after first try
<cjwatson> ogra_: right, so you're currently waiting for proposed-migration and then the publisher, but yeah :)
<ogra_> asac, both packages will get QA testing in silo 13 today, so yes, there will be a test plan attached we can re-use later
<ogra_> (for rtm)
<ogra_> asac, the prob is that you can not easily test android-tools on krillin at all ... thanks to the device tarball bind mounting upstart jobs over the originals
<asac> ok
<ogra_> we need to drop that habit :P
<asac> well. think that needs to be tackled or at least started
<asac> maybe its a tooling problem that we can improve without having to kill that habit short term
<ogra_> upstart jobs need to be fixed in the package, not by overlaying with a device specific hack
<ogra_> (this is ok during porting, but part of the porting work should be to get the fixes merged in the actual packages :) )
<sil2100> ev: ok, so... the ~/silos directory has the complete state of the backend for the CI Train, so it actually has all the config files and project files without which we can't build or publish things properly
<sil2100> ev: when are the backups made?
<ev> daily
<sil2100> ev: where do we have the backups stored?
<ev> sil2100: we're going to move them to Swift
<ev> sil2100: is there a pattern under silos we could exclude?
<ev> some of the build dirs, perhaps?
<bzoltan> brendand: ToyKeeper mentioned that she had trouble with the phablet-click-test-setup --distribution=ubuntu-rtm --series=14.09
<brendand> bzoltan, oh i didn't hear about that
<bzoltan> brendand: I just got it crashing
<brendand> bzoltan, btw i just confirmed a bug in your new silo
<brendand> bzoltan, i'll check if it's in utopic and file a bug
<brendand> oh crap - i can't flash utopic
<brendand> ogra_, can i flash utopic yet?
<ogra_> brendand, nope, still waiting for one package ... then 1.5h build time
<ogra_> (for the image)
<cjwatson> it's waiting for autopkgtests
<brendand> bzoltan, so something breaks dialer-app
<sil2100> ev: let me think...
<brendand> bzoltan, when you drag up the recent calls list it messes the ui up
<sil2100> ev: for sure we can get rid of the build-area/ directory inside
<brendand> bzoltan, like this: http://people.canonical.com/~brendan-donegan/recent.png
<cjwatson> which are done, actually, so should work on the next pass
<brendand> bzoltan, it's not in the silo ToyKeeper just landed, but the new one
<sil2100> ev: the ubuntu/ directory should be removable as well
<brendand> bzoltan, i assure you i only upgraded uitk, nothing else
<brendand> bzoltan, the AP tests for dialer-app did not fail, so are not adequate to catch this
<bzoltan> brendand:  we have the standup  right now ... could you please join
<bzoltan> brendand: Mumble - orange room
<ev> sil2100:  thanks
<sil2100> ev: the most important things in the silo directories are: the config file, *.project* files and the bzr source directories
<brendand> bzoltan, actually i'm just going on my lunch breal
<brendand> break
<brendand> bzoltan, and i don't have mumble set up anyway
<Mirv> popey: reminders done too
<brendand> haven't since 2012
 * popey hugs Mirv 
<bzoltan> brendand: :D
 * Mirv thinks fresh air would sound good
<brendand> Mirv, is the air quite fresh in Finland in September?
<brendand> Mirv, or still warm?
<Mirv> brendand: usually a bit "fresher", now +20'C
<brendand> Mirv, well that's no shirt weather here in GB
<bzoltan> Mirv:  we need you on the standup
<bzoltan> brendand:  it is possible that the UITK in the silo9 is not thr right one
<bzoltan> brendand:  the point here in Finland is that when you talk about 20'C then you have to put the + sign :)
<popey> psivaa: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/285/console getting core dumps in music app...
<popey> psivaa: related... /tmp/hudson8910191033881077787.sh: line 81: 10540 Aborted                 (core dumped) qmlscene /tmp/main.qml
<popey> psivaa: seems strange given the music app main file isn't called main.qml... so wondering where that is coming from?
<psivaa> popey: looking
<sil2100> brendand: hey, you done with silos for now?
<brendand> bzoltan, you mean not the one you tested?
<brendand> sil2100, semi done. bzoltan will confirm if i'm testing the right uitk or not
<brendand> sil2100, but i also have to have lunch now
<brendand> sil2100, did you want me to check something out? i can take care of it when i come back online
<sil2100> brendand: no worries - after you're done, could I interest you in some autopilot investigations? ;)
<bzoltan> brendand:  I am afraid that the UITK on the silo is missing a fix what landed on Ubuntu Utopic
<bzoltan> sil2100: brendand: so something might be very wrong
<bzoltan> brendand: Note that I have just learned today from ToyKeeper that the phablet-click-test-setup in default uses the Utopic tests and not the RTM tests....
<bzoltan> brendand:  so, let's rewind
<ogra_> ah, android-tools moved on a bit :)
<sil2100> bzoltan: if this was a sync from ubuntu to ubuntu-rtm, then everything from UITK from ubuntu should be in that silo - but maybe you're missing some dependencies that are required?
<sil2100> bzoltan: and yeah, our tool seem not to be completely ready for RTM handling...
<brendand> bzoltan, well i leave it up to you to provide a silo that is tested and ready for landing in RTM. let me know when that's the case
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I am afraid that the RTM silo was synced with the Ubuntu Silo before it still got a fix
<bzoltan> brendand:  OK, but for that I would need a functioning phablet-click-test-setup :(
<bzoltan> brendand:  but better be safe and check twice and hurry and make a mistake
<brendand-afk> sil2100, just tell me the details and i will look at it after an hour
<sil2100> bzoltan: let me check how the silo is configured, maybe all we need is just press 'build'
<bzoltan> sil2100: that is what I hope
<sil2100> bzoltan: hm, it seems to be up-to-date to what's in utopic!
<popey> why was there no image 30 for krillin built last night?
<popey> 29 is latest, and that's yesterday, right?
<ogra_> popey, archive screwup
<popey> ah okay
<ogra_> rtm you mean, right ?
<popey> yes
<popey> thanks
<bzoltan> sil2100:  zsombi just checked on Utopic image and the problem is not there
<ogra_> should pop out of the builder soon
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/ubuntu-touch ... rootfs is already done ...
<psivaa> popey: the actual cause appears to be a transient error:  'Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.'. when running 'jack_control start'
<psivaa> for the failure in http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/285/consoleText that is
<popey> hmm
<psivaa> there were some xorg, x11 related packages upgraded
<popey> ah okay
<ahayzen> popey, so does that mean it is 'no us' ? but something in the platform?
<popey> yes, not your fault
<popey> .... this time....
<ahayzen> lol
<psivaa> popey: yes
<popey> ☻
<psivaa> popey: i say this transient because the next job with the same parameters succeeded. please ping us if you see this again
<ahayzen> whats pulling down jack_control? or does that get pulled with part of pulse/gst?
<popey> ok thank you!
<popey> yeah, that's odd, i wouldn't have expected to see jack at all
<ahayzen> psivaa, it seems to be randomly happening...over the past day or so i would say we've had it ~3-4 times and if we rerun it then usually passes
<psivaa> ahayzen: hmm, yes seeing the same reason here: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/279/consoleText
<psivaa> let me dig in a bit more
<ahayzen> psivaa, thanks
<pete-woods> brendand-afk: we have started compiling the sheet you asked for here: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheets/d/17FjOXaT-OsTnuSPnyv7kzEfubJadTaEjDO1gSAjRNCM/edit#gid=0
<davmor2> thostr_: grooveshark scope has no album art any more is this a known issue?
<bzoltan> brendand-afk: sil2100: Mirv: I am blocked with the RTM validation of the UITK -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8318350/
<ogra_> cjwatson, gah, my ssh connection to nusakan has dropped, do i need to re-run without --live ? seems while the rtm rootfs has built it didnt get published
<cjwatson> ogra_: did you run it in screen?
<ogra_> indeed not :P
<cjwatson> get into the habit :)
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<cjwatson> ogra_: I expect you will need to rerun without --live, yes
<ogra_> ok
<cjwatson> it doesn't appear to be running now
<ogra_> i build directly on nusakan so raraely nowadays that i dropped the habit ... i used to use screen
<psivaa> ahayzen: popey: still no concrete idea why 'jack_control start' fails intermittently this way. something underneath is racy. i'd talk to fginther to about it
<cjwatson> I have a local "s" command that I basically always use when connecting to DC machines, so I don't forget
<cjwatson> #! /bin/sh
<cjwatson> exec ssh -t "$1" screen -ARD
<ogra_> bah, stale lock
<ogra_> lockfile: Sorry, giving up on "/srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/etc/.lock-build-image-set-ubuntu-touch-ubuntu-rtm-14.09-daily-preinstalled"
<ogra_> Another image set is already building!
<cjwatson> wait one moment then
<ogra_> k
<ahayzen> psivaa, thanks for looking into it
<ogra_> hmpf ... and the iso tracker forgot all my checkmarks ... i get all images listed and it doesnt keep it when i uncheck the checkboxes ... weird
<cjwatson> ogra_: ok, try again
<ogra_> cjwatson, yep, better
 * cjwatson -> lunch
<cjwatson> btw I've hopefully sped up the proposed-migration cycle a bit by filtering out some junk from http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/utopic_probs.html which was taking ages to analyse
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> thanks
<cjwatson> still needs work but it should help
<Mirv> sil2100: just so you know, I triple-checked that yes the uitk rtm landing seems intact and identical to utopic archive version, so whatever problem comes from something else than the uitk being wrong version.
<Mirv> (identical, but rebuilt)
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru is sick, please ping cyphermox or rsalveti for landings.
<ogra_> sil2100, could you sync ubuntus latest lxc-android-config and android-tools into rtm silo 13 ? (or Mirv if you feel like)
<sil2100> Mirv: so just as I expected, thanks!
<sil2100> ogra_: I'm in the middle of consumption but let me take a look at that :)
<thostr_> davmor2: not known... just wondering why 7digital still has...
<davmor2> thostr_: I'll write up a bug for it then
<thostr_> davmor2: thanks
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 237 building (started: 20140911 12:10) ===
<ogra_> there we go
 * ogra_ hugs sil2100 
<thostr_> davmor2: just check, album art seems to work for us
<thostr_> davmor2: the issue is, that we switched from lastfm to 7digital for album art retrival
 * sil2100 hugs ogra_
<davmor2> thostr_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scope-grooveshark/+bug/1368198  I see it on rtm for krillin and mako
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1368198 in Unity Grooveshark Scope "Grooveshark is not showing any album art" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> thostr_: it might be that there is a scope update that you have that I don't
<thostr_> and 7digital does not provide such a rich album art db
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm, the custom tarballs cause the same prob we have with the krillin device ones ... i guess we need to make sure to also have the cusom guys coordinate their tarball pushes with us
<sil2100> ogra_: who's responsible for those?
<ogra_> sil2100, i guess cwayne
<ogra_> or at least he should knwo if he isnt
<davmor2> thostr_: just added another screenshot to the bug, that shows a search for bat out of hell 7d shows it grooveshark doesn't
<brendand> pete-woods, that's useful information, but what i was hoping for was a list of the test cases in each plan with the heading 'test,tester,result,comments'
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 30 DONE (finished: 20140911 12:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/30.changes ===
<brendand> pete-woods, we're sort of looking for explicit confirmation that each test was run and passed
<ogra_> langpacks galore
<ogra_> asac, btw, i can confirm your "screen doesnt shut off" bug on krillin now
<pete-woods> brendand: so you want us to enumerate each test in the wiki page, and write "tested" next to it in the spreadsheet?
<Ursinha> morning
<pete-woods> because that's pretty much what will happen
<brendand> pete-woods, 'pass/fail/skipped'
<brendand> pete-woods, if skipped, comment why
<pete-woods> surely skipped would not be acceptable?
<asac> ogra_: ok ... is there new image with the fixed android tools already?
<brendand> pete-woods, normally it wouldn't yes - but i there might be some cases
<asac> h i see that image build is in progress
<asac> 237 ... /me will wait
<ogra_> asac, see above ... 237 is building since 15min
<brendand> pete-woods, at least we'd know it was skipped for X reason, not that someone just chose not to run it
<brendand> pete-woods, if doing this really feels like a lot of overhead then please let us know, but we're kind of trying to get better traceability into this process. you're being used as a guinea pig
<pete-woods> it's quite a lot of overhead, yes
<pete-woods> now you've added this second part
<brendand> pete-woods, really? initially perhaps
<pete-woods> because someone has to go through the wiki page, and turn it into a form to fill in
<pete-woods> every time they run the test
<brendand> pete-woods, you can do as little as copy it into a text file
<brendand> pete-woods, and append notes to each line
<pete-woods> if you want a tick list for running the steps, we need something better than a wiki page manually transformed into a form
<thostr_> brendand: I can see where you come from, but I'm wondering if that really improves testing
<thostr_> brendand: since somebody who doesn't test properly can just tick off all tests
<thostr_> brendand: wouldn't it be sufficient as first step to add two more columns to ci sheet if necessary
<thostr_> brendand: that would be a) name of tester and b) comments about the test
<brendand> thostr_, device tested on too
<thostr_> brendand: sure
<thostr_> brendand: but let's not overdue it, otherwise I feel that people will just ignore it and put in random stuff if at all
<brendand> thostr_, pete-woods - to be honest i really don't see how, if the tests are actually being stepped through, that it's so much overhead just to write the outcome next to it. it can even be handy for the tester to see which tests they have run already
<thostr_> brendand: it's the little heres and theres that add up
<dbarth> will we get another round of images today / tomorrow?
<brendand> thostr_, you do realise this requirement was provoked by the fact that whoever ran the test plan for this silo very obviously did *not* run all the tests on the test plan
<thostr_> brendand: I'm fully aware of this, therefore my comments
<thostr_> brendand: what we (I) need to fix is the attitude of individuals
<sergiusens> sorry for meddling, but sloppy testing can't be prevented; people that don't have a "testing" mindset generally miss a lot of things
<thostr_> brendand: adding more buerocracy won't help
<thostr_> sergiusens: +1
<brendand> sergiusens, but the problem is right now we have so little ability to trace what actually happened and try and improve things
<brendand> thostr_, i really don't feel it's bureaucracy - transparency is what we're aiming for
<pete-woods> yes, but relying upon a "sloppy tester" to provide the information about whether he was sloppy or now seems flawed
<brendand> thostr_, pete-woods - we should be able to distinguish between a case where someone has been sloppy and one where someone made a mistake or misunderstood something
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru is sick, please ping cyphermox or rsalveti for landings. Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<brendand> thostr_, pete-woods - can either of you actually tell me why this happened? is it because the test plan wasn't run full stop, or another reason?
<thostr_> brendand: yes, which is because of sloppy testing
<thostr_> brendand: the very same guy would have ticked all tested ok boxes
<brendand> thostr_, i will add that what you suggested is definitely an improvement
<thostr_> brendand: good. and as said, the rest is up to me to fix
<ev> sil2100: 1:47 PM <Spads> ev: ./var/lib/jenkins/citrain-preprod_old
<ev> ^ can we kill that?
<Spads> sil2100: hi!
<Spads> it's dated 5 September
<brendand> sergiusens, slopppy anything usually comes down to part of a process being difficult to understand or otherwise flawed
<sil2100> ev: yes, I guess this is some backup from the past
<brendand> sergiusens, e.g. ambigious test cases
<sil2100> Spads, ev: so feel free to wipe this one out
<Spads> cooool
<brendand> sergiusens, it's not that common actually for people to make mistakes just because
<sergiusens> brendand: everyone makes mistakes; test plans that are manual will always have human error; be it sloppy or not
<brendand> sergiusens, heck even automated tests do :)
<brendand> sergiusens, human error all over the shop
<sergiusens> brendand: it would be nice to have something to tick when testing; but it would be another manual thing to do (even the setup for it)
<sergiusens> brendand: I guess what I'm saying is; no one would complain if it gets 'autocreated' on silo assignment and I just have to tick things (which I do visually while reading from the wiki plans anyways)
<brendand> sergiusens, ok for now we won't require that level of detail - let's see if the additional information that thostr_ suggested gives us all the information we need
<sergiusens> brendand: it could be free form now, heck I do that
<brendand> sergiusens, do you provide testing notes with your silos?
<sergiusens> brendand: I just add something into the comments saying I only tested certain surface areas as the MPs don't cover other isolated components
<sergiusens> brendand: if I have a special comment on why or what, yes
<davmor2> dbarth: hit a snag,  can you add the ppa, open reminders, click on create account and then try and add an evernote account, for me I get the reauthorise popup I click on yes and online accounts crashes
<davmor2> dbarth: _usr_bin_online-accounts-ui.32011.crash which has gone to errors.ubuntu.com
<dbarth> davmor2: i've seen this one
<dbarth> davmor2: ah no, not *that* particular one
<brendand> sil2100, is this something we can add to the spreadsheet - tester name, device tested on, test comments
<dbarth> hmm
<brendand> sil2100, they might fit in other fields already i guess
<sil2100> brendand: regarding lander testing?
<brendand> sil2100, we could change the 'Testing pass' format to 'Yes (30) - brendand, krillin'
<pete-woods> it'd be better with separate fields for the data
<brendand> sil2100, comments could go in comments, but that's kind of overloaded right now
<brendand> pete-woods, i agree - if it doesn't cause any issues adding new fields
<sil2100> brendand: the device name would make sense - as for the tester, we usually assume it's one of the landers doing it
<sil2100> So not sure if that's required
<brendand> sil2100, there can be several landers though
<brendand> sil2100, we already had this case that it wasn't immediately apparent who did the testing
<brendand> sil2100, so i would really like to add that
<pete-woods> sil2100: I think brendand is looking for there to be a log of who ran the tests (as opposed to who filled in the sheet), so we can educate "sloppy" testers
<brendand> sil2100, that way i don't need to waste my, and another persons time, we can talk to the person directly
<brendand> pete-woods, not even always sloppy
<brendand> pete-woods, sometimes people are working with broken tools, poorly defined test cases etc
<pete-woods> sure, I understand that
<brendand> in fact there's a perfect example from yesterday where recording the result of each test would have prevented a mix up in landing an apparmor silo
<sil2100> brendand: makes sense
<tedg> brendand, I have an assana ticket to add that to ci train, so the test cases get listed there.
<tedg> Sorry, ci airline
<brendand> tedg, ah the airline
<tedg> brendand, Big task there is pulling the test items out of the branches and putting them in the ticket.
<tedg> So, I think the most important thing today is getting a common format for the tests.
<tedg> Though, that discussion leads to flame wars more quickly than I realized :-)
<brendand> tedg, oh i was just talking to balloons about this last night
<brendand> tedg, oh you don't need to tell me that
<brendand> something for D.C. i think
<tedg> brendand, And honestly, I *really* don't care about the format. I just want it to be documented and have a tool to verify I'm doing it right :-)
<dbarth> davmor2: could not reproduce on utopic
<dbarth> davmor2: do you have a pointer to that crash file? is that https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/a6d442cbf6ce43f0fe5feaf8ee61106574d3991b ?
<brendand> bzoltan, so what's up with that silo?
<brendand> bzoltan, will i get to retest it any time soon (today)?
<davmor2> dbarth: let me try and figure it out for you
<tedg> So is it safe to upgrade my mako to the latest image?
<tedg> I'm a bit confused by the message of all the devices being down in the lab.
<ogra_> tedg, OTA is fine, fresh flash isnt
<ogra_> (you might need to re-enable developer mode via the UI though)
<tedg> ogra_, K, thanks!
<ogra_> tedg, anouther 30min and there is a fixed image (oi hope)
<tedg> Oh, that's better :-)
<ogra_> be my guineapig ;)
<tedg> Haha, you may want a guineapig with a faster internet connection ;-)
 * ogra_ wonders if rtm 30 will ever finish its apparmor run :( 
<ogra_> this is so awful :(
<ogra_> 3min apparmor and counting ...
<bzoltan> brendand:  We confirmed that the RTM silo has the same UITK what was released to  Utopic
<brendand> bzoltan, i still can't install utopic to confirm i see the bug there. were any of your team able to check?
<bzoltan> brendand: I am struggling with setting up my device ...
<bzoltan> brendand:  zsombi said that the problem is not there on Utopic
<brendand> bzoltan, i'd like to verify that myself - but it could be that dialer-app was updated to compensate for the change
<zsombi> bzoltan: brendand: at least not with the image I've tested with...
<bzoltan> brendand: sounds complicated
<bzoltan> brendand:  the boot time just tripled for my device
<jdstrand> ogra_: I've been thinking about how to ship cache files either as part of the click or as a separate download in the upgrade process. obviously not for rtm, but I think there is something there
<jdstrand> I'll bring it up with my team post-rtm
<jdstrand> (we've always said we could do that, and the work we did this cycle would support that)
<jdstrand> that should help developers who upgrade to the latest all the time
<ogra_> jdstrand, but when apparmor gets updated we'll have to re-generate again
<ogra_> which will re-introduce the issue
<jdstrand> ogra_: what I am thinking about takes that into account
<ogra_> oh, cool
<ogra_> yeah, thne that might work indeed
<jdstrand> cjwatson: so, rsyslog is stuck: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/ubuntu-rtm/update_excuses.html
<jdstrand> rsyslog-mysql/armhf unsatisfiable Depends: dbconfig-common
<jdstrand> oh heh
<jdstrand> cjwatson: nm, looks like someone noticed it :)
<jdstrand> I needed to refresh the page :)
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 237 DONE (finished: 20140911 13:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/237.changes ===
<sil2100> \o/
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> dont party to early
<sil2100> _o_
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm, somehow android-tools didnt end up in rtm 13
<ogra_> oh !
<ogra_> my mako refuses to OTA
 * ogra_ looks for charger to get that working ... nice, we have a battery check now :) 
 * ogra_ was just heavily shocked to find the same bug ... to then notice ther version isnt the latest ... phew
<ogra_> ok, adb comes up in 237 ... no issues
<ogra_> tedg, safe to upgrade
<sil2100> davmor2: are you taking care of the unity8 silo?
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> mterry, i dont get asked for the existing pin when switching to swipe in 237 (utopic)
<davmor2> sil2100: I was I just hit issues in online accounts and the edges fix doesn't seem to of fixed anything
<mterry> ogra_, that can happen if you've recently changed password -- cached policykit authentication
<ogra_> (settung pin and pw finally works as wexpected though :) )
<sil2100> davmor2: oh?
<sil2100> davmor2: damn
<ogra_> mterry, uh, i thought pk cant cache
<ogra_> mterry, that has always been the complaint from gksudo fans :)
<sil2100> davmor2: btw. do you remember if the edges bug appeared on normal ubuntu as well?
<davmor2> sil2100: never checked
<sil2100> davmor2: since I wonder how they were fixing it, and since they mentioned it's fixed in ubuntu now I wondered if it was reproducible there as well
<mterry> ogra_, it can if you set the policy type to something like auth_admin_keep
<sil2100> davmor2: anyway, did you make sure you have all the packages from the silo installed?
<ogra_> ah, good to know
<davmor2> I'm double checking that now but it's hard to tell
<brendand> ogra_, how do i recover my mako now? shouldn't power+volup boot in fastboot mode?
<davmor2> bregma: power + vol up + vol down
<ogra_> dunno, might be power+vol-dn or power and both vol buttons
 * ogra_ hast had to do that in ages
<davmor2> brendand: even ^
<ogra_> sil2100, do i need to dput android-tools to rtm silo 13 ?
<sil2100> ogra_: let me check
<sil2100> ogra_: is 4.2.2+git20130218-3ubuntu33  not up-to-date enough?
<ogra_> sil2100, no
<ogra_> thats the broken version
<sil2100> ogra_: btw. is it a problem if the lxc-android-config has ~rtm appended to the version number?
<ogra_> not for me :)
<sil2100> ogra_: so, I can press the build button and it will fetch android-tools from ubuntu and build it, but... it will append that ~rtm bit (which I guess is not wanted every-time)
<ogra_> i dont really care
<ogra_> the next version will surely be higher anyway
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, let me press
<sil2100> Yeah, that's the point actually
<ogra_> ubuntu33 needs to go and get bruned
<ogra_> (that was a 4 line upstart job  change ... but somehow a wrong quilt patch ended up in the same upload ... )
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, I think I need to handle this better... anyway, could I ask you to dput the 0ubuntu34 version to the PPA?
<sil2100> ogra_: since I see that the ~rtm addition can be troublesome here
<ogra_> heh, sure, np
<sil2100> ogra_: I must add a flag 'dont add the ~rtm' to the build job :|
<sil2100> Since for packages that we build using CI Train it makes sense
<ogra_> what makes it troublesome ?
<sil2100> But for others, well, my heuristics don't do the right job
<ogra_> ah, beacuse for the +git and stuff in the version ?
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, you only increment the ubuntu versioning with each release here, while the sync code tries to out-smart everyone and append ~rtm to the upstream version
<sil2100> Which was not bumped for a while
<sil2100> (as it assumes it's bumped with every release)
<sil2100> Well, something I have plans to improve ;p
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> and likely wont be for another looong while :)
<ogra_> in fact we should fork it to udbd
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> instead of adbd
<sil2100> hehe
<ogra_> there is not much left of the original code :)
<bzoltan> ogra_:  what could be the reason for the extreme long boot time? I am still on #235
<ogra_> bzoltan, apparmor upgrade
<bzoltan> ogra_:  What should I do?
<ogra_> it regenerates all profiles ... and does that before the screen is initialized
<ogra_> so it sits on the bootloader screen til it finished
<bzoltan> ogra_:  In the last 2-3 hours I simple could not flash and set up for testing my mako ... random reboots, boot times like 5-10 minutes, random failing network setup ...
<ogra_> i dont see that here
<ogra_> i saw a 5min boot after upgrading to 237 ... but thats expected
<ogra_> (and only happens on very first boot after OTA or flashing)
<bzoltan> ogra_:  5 minutes? good to know ...
<ogra_> well, or 3.5, i didnt stopwatch it :)
<ogra_> it takes very long
<bzoltan> ogra_: ohh, it does
<ogra_> but you only get that when there were new apparmor bits usually
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I am flashing my device like 20+ times a day
<ogra_> well, as jdstrand said above ... there are plans to improve that
<jdstrand> bzoltan: does that device have a ton of apps on it or just the default ones?
<bzoltan> jdstrand:  just the default
<jdstrand> right, it won't take terribly long for just the default apps
<bzoltan> jdstrand:  All I do is flash and set up for testing ... but today was a bad bad day
<jdstrand> sounds like today was not apparmor-- it won't take 2-3 hours :)
<bzoltan> jdstrand:  it takes ages ... 3-5 minutes + random reboots + netwok config does not work + click test setup does not work + whatever
<jdstrand> also, with default apps, we use precompiled policy
<jdstrand> yeah, that sounds no good
<brendand> agh what's wrong with my mako
<bzoltan> brendand:  welcome to the club, dude
 * jdstrand refrains from updating his mako
<brendand> bzoltan, it seems dead
<jdstrand> bzoltan: curious, are you on the rtm branch?
<bzoltan> brendand:  boostrap might help .. thatis what I am doing right now ...
<brendand> bzoltan, mine is just dead
<bzoltan> jdstrand:  no, on Utopic.. on RTM there are more  problems
<bzoltan> brendand:  like bricked?
<jdstrand> huh. mako on rtm has been 'ok' for me (annoying not responding to touch after being in my pocket bug notwithstanding). I think that may be fixed now
<ogra_> brendand, how dead ?
<ogra_> mine is just fine after OTA to 237
 * tedg is fearfully flashing 237
<sil2100> brendand: don't scare us
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I am straggling with my mako and with the tools all day. Not kidding... a wasted day
<sil2100> bzoltan: on 237 or 235?
 * tedg is now paranoid, is the ubuntu logo spinning slower than before?
<ogra_> tedg, come on, have a little trust in my :)
<ogra_> *me
<bzoltan> sil2100:  237 is in the queue
<sil2100> davmor2: did you get any info from Saviq on the edges bug-fix?
<davmor2> sil2100: no I was in a meeting
 * Saviq never got pubg
<Saviq> pung
<tedg> 237 flashed and works for me. Scopes, music, etc.
<tedg> mako
<bzoltan> sil2100:  but it is a combination of problems ... 235 become super slow to boot
<tedg> ogra_, ^
<ogra_> tedg, adn ?
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> adb
<sil2100> Saviq: so, davmor2 reported that the qtmir landing doesn't seem to fix the input bug
<sil2100> Saviq: for ubuntu-rtm
<tedg> ogra_, Yeah, got a shell as phablet
<Saviq> sil2100, it fixes one part of it
<sil2100> bzoltan: ugh
<sil2100> Saviq: oh, so it's not a complete fix then?
<Saviq> sil2100, davmor2, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1295623/comments/21
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1295623 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Sometimes input breaks and only edges are responsive" [Critical,In progress]
<tedg> Cool, and 237 has the versions of systemd-shim and upstart that I need.
 * tedg does a happy dance.
<ogra_> tedg, awesome !
<dobey> anyone have a good suggestion to test on rtm without having a device without rtm, and without reflashing and killing what i'm currently working on, on a device? can not the test plan and qa signoff be a single step process?
<brendand> dobey, you mean can QA run the tests for you?
<dobey> brendand: right, is there an exact need for me to run the test plan and tick "yes" in that column on the spreadsheet before QA does the exact same thing?
<ogra_> tedg, does "adb shell env" give you upstart and dbus addresses too ?
<ogra_> thats the main purpose of the fix
<tedg> ogra_, Yes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8319459/
<ogra_> \o/
<ogra_> no more "sudo -u phablet -i" in scripts from now on :)
<tedg> Heh, I'm still not over automatically typing "phablet" into the sudo prompt though.
<sil2100> davmor2: once you're around, could you comment if what you see in the silo is what is expected as per the comment Saviq made? ^
<davmor2> sil2100, Saviq: I'm just reading it now, so I have hit both I think.  I dragged up the additional scopes and got hit by it there where the scopes screen I couldn't do any thing with at all,  the other was by the test case of holding the browser icon on the apps scope while dragging out the launcher and opening the app there too
<Saviq> davmor2, if you could not do anything at all (not even laucher or right edge), that sounds like either unity8 was hanging / crashing
<dobey> brendand: does that make sense?
<Saviq> davmor2, do you have steps to repro the dash overview issue?
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: Ursinha | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: robru is sick, please ping cyphermox or rsalveti for landings. Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<sil2100> brendand: do you know if we had any exploratory dogfooding made in the last few days on krillin?
<davmor2> Saviq: no I was just running various tests for the silo and that is part of unity8 so it is tested
<brendand> dobey, really it is the development teams responsibility to make sure their silo is tested. QA just provides a final verification. this may include running the test plan as well as additional testing
<davmor2> Saviq: I'm currently reflashing to ensure I got everything installed from the silos and then I'll be retesting so I'll keep an eye out for it and any crashers
<brendand> dobey, you present something to us that you believe is of sufficient quality to land, and we attempt to prove otherwise
<Saviq> davmor2, k thanks
<brendand> dobey, do you have an issue with being able to run the tests?
<brendand> dobey, overloaded device resources maybe (by what you've been saying)
<cjwatson> dobey: is it runnable in the emulator?
<cjwatson> at least minimally
<dobey> brendand: yes, i don't have rtm on my mako, and i'm working on something else so i'd rather avoid flashing it at the moment.
<dobey> cjwatson: probably, but i don't have an emulator set up and not quite sure how to at this point.
<ogra_> bzoltan1, gah, the spreadheet cheated me (i edited one line above your line 25 and after "enter" it jumped into your field) i might have set your "testing pass" wrongly now
<brendand> dobey, can someone else test?
<dobey> brendand: that's what i'm asking :)
<brendand> dobey, apart from us :)
<ogra_> davmor2, have fun with silo 13 ;)
<cjwatson> dobey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator
<cjwatson> armhf is dog slow, --arch=i386 was at least somewhat reasonably fast last I tried
<davmor2> ogra_: not touching it I'm having enough fun with 10 and 17
<ogra_> heh, k
<dobey> yeah, i did armhf once a long long time ago, and it was completely unusable for me
<dobey> would be neat if --arch=amd64 worked...
<davmor2> dobey: you want to ditch those crappy low powered machines you have for work and buy a beast it works really slowly then instead of not at all ;)
<dobey> davmor2: if a core i7 with 16 GB RAM is "low powered" then something is seriously wrong with the world
<brendand> dobey, --arch=i386 will still work on amd64
<davmor2> dobey: that was my point ;)
<brendand> dobey, to some degree of 'work'
<dobey> brendand: sure
<dobey> ooh. 14MB/s from the image server. nice
<bzoltan> ogra_:  you accidentally flipped that tested switch just 3 minutes after the silo actually passed the tests. You have magic power. Do you want to join the SDK team? :D
<ogra_> lol
<brendand> bzoltan, zsombi - bad luck - i have the bug in utopic too. you are getting booged :P
<brendand> bzoltan, dunno how zsombi didn't see it
<sil2100> brendand: what's up?
<dobey> ok, emulator is not working so great. mouse clicking doesn't work so great, and typing correctly in the emulator is pretty well impossible :-/
<sil2100> davmor2: so, what's the state of QA sign-off of the unity8 silo? Is it really broken and -1?
<brendand> sil2100, you wanted me to do something earlier right? i never heard from you :)
<sil2100> brendand: yeah, wanted to have some test results for 237 first through, but it seems to proceed slowly - anyway, did we have any exploratory testing for krillin images this week?
<bzoltan> brendand: have you removed the ~phablet/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit ?
<brendand> sil2100, i've only been on silos, davmor2 would know better
<sil2100> davmor2: pong
<brendand> bzoltan, it's nothing to do with autopilot
<brendand> bzoltan, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1368295
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1368295 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "latest UI toolkit causes visual glitch in Recent tab of dialer-app" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> sil2100: nothing yet
<sil2100> davmor2: did you do any exploratory tests this week?
<brendand> bzoltan, i haven't run any AP tests
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: Ursinha | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<bfiller> sil2100: if I want to just sync a package from ubuntu to ubuntu-rtm, how do I enter that in the sheet?
<davmor2> sil2100: no as there was no image to consider.
<brendand> bzoltan, although i found it because of the dialer-app AP tests
<bzoltan> brendand:  ohh ... in that case you caught me :) thanks for the bug
<sil2100> davmor2: I thought we're doing exploratory testing per-image, at least per selected images every now and then :)
<bzoltan> brendand: why on earth it did not show on my tests -> http://people.canonical.com/~bzoltan/ap-2014_09_10-19_29_44/ap-2014_09_10-19_29_44-dialer_app-1.tests
<davmor2> sil2100: om26er_ has been testing image on mako from utopic and rtm while everyone else has been concentrating on silos
<brendand> bzoltan, the dialer-app tests aren't that complete
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> om26er_: hey!
<brendand> bzoltan, there is no test to check that
<bzoltan> brendand:  okey.. good to know
<brendand> bzoltan, i only noticed it because i watched the test run
<sil2100> om26er_: how does the ubuntu-rtm situation look like for mako?
<bzoltan> brendand:  ahh.. watching the tests? That is so 80's
 * sil2100 hopes for it to be at least some approximation of how things look
<brendand> bzoltan, should i deliberately look away :P
<davmor2> sil2100: broken I can tell you that ;)
<bzoltan> brendand:  :D depends on your wallpaper
<brendand> bzoltan, but the version in the silo is right and i can continue testing?
<sil2100> davmor2: but but..!
<sil2100> davmor2: it can't be THAT broken, right?
<bzoltan> brendand:  yes, that is confirmed ... the silo has exactly the same as Utopic
<davmor2> sil2100: don't make me list the ways we get told off for spamming the channels :P
<brendand> bzoltan, so i'll finish testing and see if there are any more issues. you may as well fix them all at once
<om26er_> sil2100, davmor2 i am testing utopic today
<davmor2> om26er_: how was rtm yesterday then?
<bzoltan> brendand:  if you see the same problem with the clock and the messaging app then it  is a clear UITK bug, if not than the app does something funny
<om26er_> davmor2, the manual plan succeeded
<om26er_> davmor2, it was fine
<brendand> bzoltan, i don't agree with that
<brendand> bzoltan, they are not going to be using the same code
<bzoltan> brendand:  we fix it regardless of anything
<brendand> bzoltan, even if slightly similar
<brendand> bzoltan, well the fix may be in dialer-app, but your silo caused the regression so you need to investigate
<bzoltan> bzoltan:  No question about that.
<brendand> bzoltan, messaging and clock seem fine
<bzoltan> brendand:  Good to know.
<bzoltan> brendand:  i do not promise fix over night, but tomorrow it will be nailed down
<bfiller> sil2100: can I have a silo for line 57 when you have a chance please?
<sil2100> bfiller: hey! Sure, one moment, let me see if it's possible
<alecu> hi trainguards: both installation of new apps and uninstallation seem to be broken on #237
<alecu> is that known?
<sil2100> bfiller: oh, but you already seem to have a sync silo for ubuntu-keyboard
<bfiller> sil2100: I didn't see it, which one?
<sil2100> bfiller: I see silo 11 is already assigned with ubuntu-keyboard and syncing from ubuntu/utopic
<brendand> alecu, what error do you get?
<bfiller> sil2100: ah ok
<bfiller> sil2100: does the sync silo need to get rebuilt if the original silo was reconfigured with additional MR's or does that happen automatically? I just want to make sure what's in the sync silo matches what was released in the ubuntu silo yesterday
<alecu> brendand: no error during uninstallation, and the error cannot be seen on installations; I'm enabling debugging now to see if I get some more info
<bfiller> sil2100: nm, it looks correct
<sil2100> bfiller: it's targetting ubuntu now, so if you press build (and mention 'ubuntu-keyboard') then you'll double-check if it's up-to-date there
<brendand> alecu, yeah i confirm that on utopic. unfortunate
<ogra_> sil2100, i'll be a minute late
<ogra_> (or two)
<alecu> trainguards, I think pkcon is broken in image #237, was there any landing for click? (not the scope, but click itself)
<alecu> cjwatson: mvo_ ^
<alecu> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~/.cache/upstart$ pkcon -p remove "com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-amazon;1.0.9;all;local:click"
<alecu> Failed to contact PackageKit: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.freedesktop.PackageKit: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut: Activation of org.freedesktop.PackageKit timed out
<cjwatson> click was landed recently-ish but the packagekit plugin wasn't changed
<cjwatson> packagekit was changed in rtm at the same time to add an option to packagekit; but that upload had been in devel-proposed for a while
<alecu> it's the same when trying to install any click:
<cjwatson> the click change was in 235
<cjwatson> alecu: what log file would I expect to see this in when installing from the scope?
<alecu> cjwatson: it should be in .cache/upstart/scope-registry.log, but it seems to only be logged after setting the click scope to debugging mode via an env var.
<Mirv> bzoltan: MP:s not approved https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-003-2-publish/17/console
<alecu> cjwatson: anyway, it's easy to see by running the commands via phablet-shell
<cjwatson> alecu: yeah, does udm leave the downloaded click packages anywhere?
<cjwatson> so I don't have to scrabble about for one
<alecu> cjwatson: since pkcon is returning zero, udm is deleting the files; I'll send some clicks your way
<alecu> cjwatson: but you can also see it when trying to uninstall:
<alecu> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8320061/
<cjwatson> right.  this doesn't really feel like click breakage, I suspect something wrong with packagekit/policykit/something, but what ...
<alecu> sounds reasonable
<cjwatson> stricter permissions somewhere?
<cjwatson> wondering if it could be fallout from the developer mode stuff
<Mirv> sil2100: hey. consider running https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-003-2-publish/build?delay=0sec forced, after checking that yes indeed the landing seems to be already in rtm, somehow weirdly still in the dashboard but not in the spreadsheet
<cjwatson> guess I could strace dbus and see what it's doing
<cjwatson> it's executing packagekitd, at least
<cjwatson> which dies quickly
<alecu> cjwatson: when doing a dbus call like this, dbus activation will start the process and then wait for it to expose the dbus interface that's being called.
<cjwatson> yeah I know
<alecu> so, it must die before exposing the interface, because I don't see packagekitd running
<cjwatson> 6512  16:23:32.190353 write(1, "Failed to load the backend: opening module aptcc failed : /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/packagekit-backend/libpk_backend_aptcc.so: undefined symbol: forkpty", 155) = 155
<cjwatson> That's novel
<sergiusens> can I get a silo for line 54?
<cjwatson> libpk_backend_aptcc.so doesn't link against libutil
<alecu> should I assign the bug to packagekit? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1368246
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1368246 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Installation of Apps not functioning" [Critical,Invalid]
<cjwatson> yes please, I'm still investigating but the missing linkage is a smoking gun
<cjwatson> the question is how it ever worked
<cjwatson> alecu: do you have a confirmed image number where it previously worked?
<alecu> cjwatson: I think it worked on #236; I can reflash and check
<cjwatson> alecu: would be useful to know, thanks.  I'll fix it in parallel though
<dbarth> seb128: ping? qq did you unblock the uss location silo btw? i see it is still mentioned as "after silo 15" or so
<seb128> dbarth, yeah, not sure but I think those changes landed in rtm, since we synced u-s-s from utopic
<dbarth> so the line can be killed?
<dbarth> i'll double the bug is gone while testing something else
<dbarth> double check
<seb128> yes, I think so
<AlbertA2> jibel: on ubuntu-rtm/landing-001 QA testing.... automated CI testing has already ran...no need to worry about that...
<cjwatson> alecu: building a candidate fix on the porter box now
<alecu> great
<jibel> AlbertA2, are the results published somewhere?
<AlbertA2> kgunn: camako: ^
<camako> AlbertA, if you go to the build page, you can find the build artifacts.. CI testing should be one of them
<cjwatson> alecu: any luck?
<AlbertA2> camako: ok
<AlbertA2> jibel: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/184437882/buildlog_ubuntu-rtm-14.09-armhf.mir_0.7.1%2B14.10.20140909.1~rtm-0ubuntu1_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<dobey> alecu, cjwatson: i can definitely confirm that pkcon install-local worked on 235 on mako, since i did it plenty (but it did require me to do --allow-untrusted)
<cjwatson> the latter's expected now, yes
<alecu> cjwatson: it's dog slow to download images here... still 75% of 236.
<cjwatson> I think apt innocently dropped -lutil for some other reason and this exposed a latent packagekit bug
<AlbertA2> jibel: and for ubuntu-rtm/landing-005, to answer the question posted - the fix touches code that is also used in krillin hence why it must be tested for krillin too...
<cjwatson> but I'm trying to find the actual change to make sure
<cjwatson> got it, http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/apt/apt.git/commit/?id=223ae57d468fdcac451209a095047a07a5698212
<cjwatson> no longer references openpty so the linker drops the -lutil linkage
<cjwatson> makes sense now
<bzoltan> ogra_: nice ... phablet-network says "Error: No Wi-Fi device found."
<dbarth> seb128: image 33 contains the fixes; i'll suppress the line now
<cjwatson> alecu: fix uploaded.  doesn't affect rtm since it has an older apt.
<cjwatson> have to run to dinner now
<cjwatson> thanks for the heads-up
<cjwatson> also https://github.com/hughsie/PackageKit/pull/11
<alecu> great, thanks!
<alecu> btw, probably no longer needed, but I just confirmed that 236 was broken
<cjwatson> alecu: right, the apt change landed in 236
<fginther> robru, are you online today?
<robru> fginther: I am, what's up?
<cjwatson> sil2100,robru: heads-up for the above conversation between alecu and me; doesn't affect RTM; I suggest building a new devel-proposed image once "rmadison -s utopic packagekit" says 0.8.17-4ubuntu3
<lool> Hey trainguards; we've fixed the main issue with the positioning engine for location-service; would like to land the changes now; it's probably location-service branch + lxc-android-config upload
<lool> in utopic for now
<lool> May I take row 57?
<sil2100> robru: ^ ? :)
<robru> hey hey
<lool> sil2100: for native pkgs, am I supposed to use regular version numbers in silo, and the source + bins get copied to Ubuntu
<lool> I've listed stuff on line 57; waiting for silo
<davmor2> sil2100: hey so dbarth has managed to reproduce the bug and it looks like there is a temporary work around we can use for evernote account creation.  So I am going to let dbarth file the bug as I'm sure he can add more detail and then carry on testing silos 10 and 17
<davmor2> and see if we can't get them landed
<dbarth> +1 bug filed
<dbarth> and nice catch davmor2, legendary bug-finding-fu :)
<ogra_> yeah ... long term he will own launchpad :)
<ogra_> karma: 3986231590856103856
<davmor2> ogra_: haha
<lool> robru: is that enough to assign a silo?
<lool> heya, if you have a minute, lp:~phablet/ubuntu-location-provider-here/trunk didn't autoland the last MP; I merged it by hand, would you know what's preventing this?
<sil2100> lool: robru will be your guide, but in overall it's usually tricky when native packages are related - usually it's best to use a rule of the thumb: if you see that the given package doesn't impact RTM much and is safe to do a bin copy, then a binary copy should be fine
<sil2100> robru: btw. I'm merging some fixes to the sync thing - if you notice any additional issues, please feel free to revert that
<davmor2> ogra_: actually my karma stays around 1650-1700 because I mostly just file bugs you don't get much karma for find them only fixing them :D
<lool> sil2100: okay; thanks!
<robru> sil2100: ok
<robru> lool: one sec
<robru> lool: why does it say "WIP" under merge proposals?
<lool> robru: we will submit an updated merge proposal (I have one here, but I'm not 100% sure it's the one we want to send)
<lool> robru: should I leave this empty until we have the final one? (in an hour or so)
<robru> lool: It's not clear to me what you're trying to accomplish with this landing request. why would I give you a silo with no MPs? it's certainly not valid to write 'WIP' in the MP field.
<lool> robru: I'd like to land lxc-android-config there, then let thomas list his mp
<robru> lool: also, what's the deal with lxc? you said sync: but the landing is for utopic. That makes no sense. sync means "sync from utopic to rtm". so sync only makes sense in the context of an rtm silo
<robru> ok
<lool> ok; I thought was for sync out of the silo into archive
<lool> and had to be listed when you were uploading sources
<robru> lool: you have to list sources when you're uploading sources. The 'sync:' syntax is just for RTM.
<robru> lool: so I fixed your request and got you silo 2. you can upload lxc in there now
<lool> robru: yup, understood now
<robru> sil2100: hey what happened with your latest branch on cu2d?
<robru> sil2100: like, it merged with test failures.
<robru> hmmm
<sil2100> robru: uh?
<sil2100> robru: strange, I didn't touch that places at all
<sil2100> robru: as you can see it's nothing in my branch
<Ursinha> sometimes tests fail because of unintended side effects :) (I don't know what is the case here)
<robru> sil2100: what I can see is that you changed the build job xml template, which I happen to have a test against (I wrote a test that confirms the new string.format templating works, and it happens to check the exact results of loading build.xml.tmpl, which your commit changes the result of ;-)
<robru> sil2100: not sure how that managed to land on trunk, working with Ursinha to prevent that from happening again, but also I'm changing that test to just check for the important bits of build.xml without being so flaky about unimportant changes there
<bfiller> robru: silo 15 can be published again, all MR's are now approved
<robru> bfiller: ok published, you're now building in rtm12 https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-012-1-build/12/console
<bfiller> robru: ty
<sil2100> robru: it landed?
<robru> sil2100: yeah your branch is in trunk
<sil2100> robru: that's confusing - https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro/cu2d-syncfixes/+merge/234346 <- says it's not merged yet
<tvoss> sil2100, hey :) welcome back
<tvoss> sil2100, got a question for line 9 in the spreadsheet
<Ursinha> sil2100: that branch was changed from Merged to Needs Review, I think (if that's what you're using to infer that)
<sil2100> tvoss: hey!
<sil2100> Ursinha: that might be the case here, strange thing as the autolander said it failed as well ;)
<sil2100> tvoss: what's up?
<robru> sil2100: yeah, so what happened was that you probably marked the branch approved, so the -autolanding job came in and said "oh, it's approved, lets merge that to trunk, ok now that it's merged I'll run the tests again just to be safe. ooops, test failure! reject! needs fixing!" but it's in trunk already...
<tvoss> sil2100, so line 8 landed in utopic, have a hard time making sense of line 9
<Ursinha> sil2100: apparently that's not considering the test result to proceed with the merging, we're working on it
<robru> sil2100: anyway don't worry about your code branch, I have some other refactoring going on, I merged it into the work I'm doing.
<Ursinha> well, fginther mostly as he's the man who knows the stuff, I watch and learn
<sil2100> tvoss: it seems it's failing to build, hmm
<sil2100> Ursinha, robru: thanks ;)
<robru> sil2100: you're welcome!
<tvoss> sil2100, ah, got it
<sergiusens> robru: hey, I have a line request since 8am and I don't see lack of silos being an issue
<sergiusens> and now I also added line 59
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  I finally managed to provision  my mako for RTM testing. It was everything but easy. No I started to run the tests, but I already see that tests crash without much reason and without any result
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: Sorry, I'm missing a little context.  Didn't you already have a mako set up for that?  The one which tested UITK on image mako-rtm 32?
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  we agreed with brendand to run the tests again, because we have found a visual problem what was not discovered by the AP tests. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1368295
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  and so i started to provision my device and it failed big time...
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  it is not going to be a joyride ... something is wrong
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: I heard about the dialer-app bug, but what's wrong with provisioning?  Did mako's feed hit a bump today?
<ToyKeeper> I've gotten a little out of touch since I spend all my time on krillin these days.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  the dialer app thing is a minor problem, we will fix it tomorrow
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: My mako is just unstabe, or the tools are unstable...no idea
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  as start the boot time went up to 6 minutes from 1, as second the phablet-network is unreliable or the network service is unreliable. phablet-network fails or the device does not connect to the wlan after reboot
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  it reboots randomly for hack knows what reason...
<ToyKeeper> Oh, hmm.  I've never used phablet-network.  Seemed irrelevant since I'm not using network-manager.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  One Ubuntu release (236) had no adb support
<ToyKeeper> No adb is definitely a big problem.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  phablet-network could be important if you script the process
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: No, no need: adb shell nmcli d wifi connect APNAME password APPASSWD iface wlan0
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  Well... that is something I will not ever put in a script :) for obvious reasons ...
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  but it is a good fallback solution
<ToyKeeper> Just put the private details in ~/.private/wap_info or something, and source it in the script.  No need to publish the details on launchpad.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  I make this script for the whole SDK team... it should be simple. I expect the phablet-network to work. It is a tool from the ubuntu archive.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  but that is not the only troublemaker ... more scary that AP tests simple crash
<ToyKeeper> I've been trying to use NetworkManager for almost a decade, and have never gotten it to function reliably on a notebook, so I use something else.  phablet-network is a neat idea, but it relies on NM so I can't use it.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  I am using nm for almost 3 years without problem. I am lucky :) But I am not sure that the problem here is the nm ... the wlan0 interface just disappears sometimes from the device
<ToyKeeper> That would definitely be an issue.
<sil2100> o/
<ToyKeeper> As for tests failing, I found that several test suites had high failures rates...  49/51 failed on unity8, 7/7 failed on calendar_app, 17/17 failed on music_app, 13-29/41 failed on gallery_app.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  It is soon 11pm here, so I give it up for today...
<ToyKeeper> online_accounts_ui didn't even run (found 0 tests).
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  not failing .. _crashing_
<ToyKeeper> In any case, it sounds like I should avoid updating mako for a while, since I'm not actively involved in fixing whatever just failed.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: LOL ... my mako has a wlan12 interface
<slangasek> can anybody explain to me what I'm doing wrong here?:
<slangasek> ~ ~/bin/ubuntu-emulator create --arch=i386 --channel=ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09 rtm
<slangasek> Failed to locate latest image information
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: brendand: I stop the RTM silo9 UITK validation. I give it an 8 hours rest and try again in the morning :)
<bfiller> robru: need silos for line 55 and 60 when you have time
<robru> bfiller: line 55 is missing target distro (column H)
<bfiller> robru: fixed
<bzoltan> slangasek:  are you sure that there is an i386 build of the RTM?
<robru> bfiller: thanks. hm, seems there are 0 rtm silos available... i'll see if I can free one up
<slangasek> bzoltan: well, apparently there isn't - the channel exists and is empty!
<slangasek> bzoltan: thanks, I was just about to check that
<bzoltan> slangasek:  it would be cool to have an RTM emulator
<robru> bfiller: you got utopic10 at least
<bfiller> robru: thanks, silo 11 and 12 in rtm are good to be published
<slangasek> bzoltan: yes, I would say it should have been a baseline requirement ;)
<slangasek> let me fix that
<bzoltan> slangasek:  :) go for it
<slangasek> oh, it's because I wasn't using -proposed and we don't have any promoted images yet :(
<robru> brendand: ToyKeeper: mandel: what's going on with silo rtm-6? it's been awaiting signoff since august 29th... would be nice to get that either approved or rejected so we can reclaim the silo.
<robru> elopio: ^
<elopio> robru: last comment from rvr: According to mandel, this was working with previous images, but something else must be changed that prevents the location-service to work as expected. They are looking into that and will ping us when ready.
<elopio> I'm not sure if the process is to wait for the developer, or to reject it so the silo can be reused.
<brendand> robru, august 29th?
<brendand> robru, it wasn't set to QA sign-off until tuesday
<robru> brendand: well the packages in the ppa were built on the 29th.
<robru> elopio: not a hard rule there... we're out of silos so I'm looking for ones to free. don't want to screw them if they're actively working on it, it just happened to look very stale an inactive based on simple heuristics...
<elopio> robru: that comment is from this morning, so I would hope mandel to get back to us tomorrow. It would be nice if he can keep the silo, but if you need it I guess he'll also understand.
<brendand> robru, you probably want to ask mandel why it took him a week and a half to test it
<cjwatson> can I build a new devel-proposed image so that click package installation works again?
<cjwatson> or are we just going to wait for cron?
<brendand> robru, 18 has been sitting around since the beginning of the week as well
<brendand> robru, and 3 seems to be having some trouble
<Saviq> fginther, hey, could you please delete https://code.launchpad.net/~ps-jenkins/unity8/ubuntu-utopic-proposed
<robru> brendand: wait what's happening in 3? was it published?
<Saviq> fginther, or at least run http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity8/strip-u8-tags.py on it
<brendand> robru, it was signed off
<brendand> or maybe not
<robru> brendand: signed off or not, rtm has what's in that silo! ;-)
<robru> freeing it...
<brendand> robru, i suppose it was classed as 'bugfix only'
<fginther> Saviq, I can delete that
<Saviq> fginther, I know you can, you're the only one ;)
<fginther> Saviq, done
<Saviq> fginther, thans
<Saviq> k
 * Saviq needs to get used to using more force
<cjwatson> ok, I guess nobody really objects; image build requested, will run shortly
<robru> Warning: I am about to deploy a massive overhaul to ci train. It may shoot deadly beams into your eyes and then explode, so get your safety goggles ready.
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 238 building (started: 20140911 20:25) ===
<robru> bfiller: you got silo rtm3 for your font sync, and congrats on being the 2000th landing in citrain ;-) https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/2000/console
<kenvandine> robru, did you break the spreadsheet?
<kenvandine> :-D
<kenvandine> column C is broken
<robru> kenvandine: yeah I broke something...
<kenvandine> ok, i need to reconfigure... but the train got angry
<robru> kenvandine: actually I think the spreadsheet might have just crapped on itself... I was only tinkering with jenkins
<kenvandine> damn spreadsheets :)
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^^ that'll hold up getting that other fix in there
<seb128> kenvandine, k
<robru> bfiller: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ttf-ancient-fonts-symbola this package name you're trying to sync doesn't seem to exist
<robru> kenvandine: ok sorry was putting out a different fire. what's up with your thing?
<robru> kenvandine: which row / silo?
<kenvandine> robru, row 61
<kenvandine> it's building in silo 4
<kenvandine> it won't let me reconfigure it because the spreadsheet doesn't know it's in a silo
<kenvandine> robru, and scrolling up i see some older ones with no status that are already checked as tests passed and qa verified
<kenvandine> probably already landed, but no status
<robru> hm
<kenvandine> robru, thanks, can i reconfigure now?
<robru> kenvandine: already did ;-)
<kenvandine> thx :)
<kenvandine> robru, did you kick a new build?
 * kenvandine will if not
<robru> kenvandine: oh, nope
<kenvandine> ok, good
<kenvandine> i'm doing it
<robru> kenvandine: which ones in the spreadsheet did you say looked like they'd been landed but had wrong status?
<robru> found a couple in silos missing their status, wasn't sure what landed.
<kenvandine> robru, 41
<kenvandine> shows testing passed...
<kenvandine> so must have been built
<kenvandine> line 33 too
<kenvandine> oh... you're finding them :)
<ralsina> trainguards, I swear line 43 has already landed :-)
<kenvandine> ralsina, QA even tested it
<ralsina> yep :-)
<kenvandine> ralsina, robru: so it was in a silo at least
<ralsina> it was in rtm-8
<ralsina> [17:34:48] [queuebot] Silos: ubuntu-rtm/landing-008 (ralsina) Landed. Cleaning silo. (account-polld, ubuntu-push)
<ralsina> that's 30 minutes ago
<robru> yeah the spreadsheet is messed, sigh
<ToyKeeper> robru: Er, what?  Silo rtm-6 is that old?  I see an archived card for it which was marked as "pass" on Aug 26, then a new card for the same silo number which was created today.
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 238 DONE (finished: 20140911 22:05) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/238.changes ===
<robru> ToyKeeper: yup it's just been sitting there since the 29th as far as I can see
<ToyKeeper> robru: The latest status I see on the card is from a few hours ago.  "Victor wrote: According to mandel, this was working with previous images, but something else must be changed that prevents the location-service to work as expected. They are looking into that and will ping us when ready."
<ToyKeeper> robru: I see this in the IRC log, which I think is when the card got created: 2014-09-08 08:37:56 -queuebot	trainguards, ubuntu-rtm/landing-006: Packages built. Testing pass. QA needs to sign off.
<ToyKeeper> Before that, the previous event was at 2014-08-29 06:45:04
<ToyKeeper> I'm guessing the 08-29 event probably got missed by the auto-card-creator (was buggy at the time) and not noticed by any humans (who thought the bot was functional).
<robru> hmm
<ToyKeeper> In any case, it got lots of attention today and is apparently waiting on upstream fixes.
<robru> ToyKeeper: no worries now, three other silos freed up, so no pressure to free that one. just curious that it's been around so long
<ToyKeeper> I don't really know the story; this is just what I could dig up.
<robru> ToyKeeper: no worries, thanks
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-09-12
<sergiusens> robru: hey, you around?
<sergiusens> robru: I would to get some silos for bug fixes going
<sergiusens> and line 47
<robru> sergiusens: hah, just caught me
<sergiusens> yay :)
<robru> sergiusens: just line 47?
<sergiusens> robru: and 53
<robru> oh 53
<robru> ah
<sergiusens> both
<sergiusens> robru: 47 is just desktop
<sergiusens> both are bug fixes
<robru> sergiusens: ok you got silos 1 and 12
<sergiusens> robru: thanks
<robru> sergiusens: you're welcome!
<ToyKeeper> D'oh.  Couldn't get to the "Never auto-update!  Ever!" setting fast enough to keep it from downloading the update and asking me to reboot.
<sergiusens> robru: so for nuntium, after setting testing pass and before clearing the silo we should need to source copy, right?
<robru> sergiusens: ehhhhhhhhhhhh
<robru> sergiusens: what makes you think you need a source copy?
<robru> sergiusens: anyway I pre-filled your spreadsheet row with the magic sync rune that works more reliably than the simple one that everybody is struggling with, so basically you just need to hit build on the RTM silo before hitting clean on the utopic silo (but after you do the publish on the utopic silo) and you should be fine.
<robru> anyway, I'm out. goodnight!
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 239 building (started: 20140912 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 32 building (started: 20140912 03:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 239 DONE (finished: 20140912 03:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/239.changes ===
<sergiusens> robru: can you get the rtm silo ready for nuntium?
<sergiusens> robru: testing pass marked for the utopic one
<sergiusens> or Mirv, if you become avail, can you get nuntium setup for rtm before nuntium/utopic vanishes from the ppa :-)
<Mirv> morning!
<Mirv> sergiusens: sure
<sergiusens> Mirv: thanks, and it is the morning, correct, 1AM :-P
<Mirv> sergiusens: haha :)
<Mirv> a fresh 7am
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 32 DONE (finished: 20140912 04:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/32.changes ===
<tvoss> good morning
<tvoss> trainguards, could someone check why network-manager is stuck in proposed?
<Mirv> tvoss: hmm
<Mirv> tvoss: it claims autopkg test fail http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-network-manager/lastBuild/?
<Mirv> but it succeeded on amd64, so makes me think it should be retried on i386
<tvoss> Mirv, yup, cyphermox mentioned something along those lines
<Mirv> tvoss: what is slightly unclear to me is who can rerun those jobs or if they're automatically retried. I'd ping pitti but he's not online
<tvoss> Mirv, also: silo 7 does not hold packages anymore, although it still says so in the dashboard
<tvoss> @retry: yeah, the autopackage test setup is somewhat opaque to me, too
<Mirv> tvoss: interesting, once again some messup. what about getting that network-manager to rtm?
<Mirv> I see there's line 40 for rtm network-manager landing with different description
<tvoss> Mirv, not sure, just talking to pitti in #ubuntu-touch
<tvoss> Mirv, seems like the network manager version actually regresses the kill switch on i386
<Mirv> ah he's there
<tvoss> Mirv, yup
 * Mirv does the Mir landing dance in 5 moves
<tvoss> sil2100, ping
<brendand> psivaa, can i get a link to the krillin dashboard again?
<sil2100> tvoss: pong
<popey> brendand: http://dashboard.ubuntu-ci:8080/smokeng/ ?
<tvoss> sil2100, pm
<sil2100> I love deleting local branches by accident, sigh
<brendand> ogra_, be prepared for questions about testing your silo
<ogra_> brendand, i totally am :) both packages are really hard to install even
<ogra_> i hope i did describe it well enough but definitely expect questions
<popey> davmor2: do you have the bug handy where the first two letters of keyboard input are upper case?
<davmor2> popey: no I can dig it out after
<popey> seems fixed
<davmor2> popey: it only happens on fisrt search
<popey> used to happen all the time for me
<bzoltan> brendand: I managed to fix the test environment and now I am in the middle of testing again the rtm-silo9 on #33
<brendand> bzoltan, ok - i have to drop that one for now and get ogra_'s silo signed off
<bzoltan> brendand:  sure
<brendand> bzoltan, did you get the fix landed in utopic for that bug?
<bzoltan> brendand:  not yet, but we know what the problem is.
<bzoltan> brendand:  I will keep you posted
<Mirv> psivaa: bye!
<brendand> sil2100, i was initially very sceptical when i heard the words 'exception for isolated bugfixes' :)
<sil2100> hah ;)
<psivaa> Mirv: I had to take a break and wasn't sure if the meeting would still go on when i am back :)
<brendand> sil2100, there has to be some concrete definition of that
<brendand> ogra_, so i do not actually install the silo, just follow your instructions, right?
<ogra_> right, the install would fail
<ogra_> brendand, note that the lxc-android config install might need the full package name ... the wildcard in the instructions might not work
<brendand> ogra_, $ adb shell android-gadget-service ssh enable
<brendand> android-gadget-service failed: ssh is unknown
<ogra_> other way round
<ogra_> enable ssh
<ogra_> did i write "ssh enable" ?
<brendand> ogra_, yes :)
<ogra_> oops, sorry
<brendand> ogra_, copy paste, both dumb and smart :)
<brendand> ogra_, right .deb file? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/184531943/android-tools-adbd_4.2.2%2Bgit20130218-3ubuntu34_armhf.deb
<ogra_> yep
<brendand> ogra_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8325926/
<ogra_> brendand, you didnt follow the instructions :)
<ogra_> on krillin you need to unmount /etc/init/android-tools-adbd.conf first
 * ogra_ thought he wrote that, are there instructions missing in the comments
<brendand> ogra_, you mean: phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ sudo umount /etc/init/android-tools-adbd.conf
<ogra_> yeah
<brendand> ogra_, it's there in the list of commands i ran
<brendand> ogra_, try again i guess?
<ogra_> yeah
<brendand> ogra_, well it says it's not mounted so i guess that worked
<tvoss> sil2100, ping
<brendand> which doesn't make much sense - now i see the error
<ogra_> i explicitly copy/pasted the log of me doing it (at least after line 10), so i would expect it to work
<brendand> ogra_, not sure, it says it's not mounted, so what other reason could produce that error?
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> did you remouont the rootfs rw yet ?
<davmor2> Saviq: is it me or is there a more noticable lag on drawing the icons in scopes
<brendand> ogra_, yes i did
<brendand> ogra_, $ sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<ogra_> hmm, then it shouldnt complain
<ogra_> that makes no sense ... if the job is unmounted it cant be busy
<davmor2> Saviq: if you open the apps scope and scroll it down to the bottom of the page and then straight back to the top again the whole top page is is visibly blank for maybe 1/2 a second
<ogra_> brendand, did you get anywhere yet ?
<brendand> ogra_, nope - i don't really know where to go next except to start again. sure you didn't forget anything?
<ogra_> i copy pasted the complete process from the terminal i ran it in
<ogra_> it looks like your unmounting didnt work
<ogra_> (were there any errors when you did unmount ? )
<brendand> ogra_, if it didn't work, why do i get an error to say that it's not mounted when i run it again?
<brendand> ogra_, $ sudo umount /etc/init/android-tools-adbd.conf
<brendand> umount: /etc/init/android-tools-adbd.conf: not mounted
<ogra_> i dont know but the error you get when installing clearly points towards not bein able to write it bceause it is still moounted
<ogra_> mount |grep adbd
<ogra_> is it still listed there ?
<brendand> ogra_, nope
<ogra_> how weird
<ogra_> try sudo umount -l /etc/init/android-tools-adbd.conf
<ogra_> and then try the install again
<brendand> we don't even have man in rtm :/
<ogra_> we dont have it in the image at all
<brendand> ogra_, the result is the same
<ogra_> well, then try the hard way
<ogra_> sudo dpkg -x /path/to/deb /
<ogra_> that should work in any case
<cjwatson> brendand: man-db is in the distribution, just not in the image
<brendand> ogra_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8326120/
<ogra_> effectively you only need the new binary and the udev rule ... nothing in the maintainer scripts has ever changed
 * ogra_ sighs 
<ogra_> the file is 100% definitvely not unmounted
<brendand> it's not mounted but it's not unmounted :)
<brendand> it's somewhere in between
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8326125/
<ogra_> i still have the un-edited original terminal output here
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> i indeed did remount / rw before unmounting it ...
<ogra_> reboot and try to change that order
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> i didnt mean he should reboot his PC
<ogra_> brendand, i didnt mean the PC :)
<brendand> yes, i wrote 'shutdown now -r' in the wrong terminal. laugh if you wish
<ogra_> why dont you just type reboot ? :)
<ogra_> (which just calls this line)
<sil2100> You want brendand to reboot his PC even faster and more frequently?!
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> asac, so did someone file a bug yet about the krillin screen not shutting off ?
 * ogra_ sees it all the time now 
<ogra_> sil2100, that smells like another blocker
<sil2100> Not shutting off? Like, never?
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> try it ... on rtm ... switch it on and leave it sit
<sil2100> Now since when that's happening? Since I remember a bug about not being able to wake up
<asac> ogra_: i didnt find out :/
<asac> sil2100: yes never... but N4 has the same
<asac> just this morning again... after i got calendar notification N4 stayed on
<asac> for 1h
<brendand> ogra_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8326189/
<brendand> ogra_, i'm not sure why the first 3 commands are on the same line
<ogra_> sil2100, i noticed it after one device tarball bump, but i dont remember which ... for me it was also not happening all teh time  first
<asac> ogra_: http://15.125.74.138:8000/
<asac> ogra_: if you can find it there then we have it somewhat on radar at least :)
<asac> dont worry, takes like 1 minmute to load
<ogra_> brendand, sigh ... can you perhaps just try the same way as for lxc-android-config ? there that file is definitely not mounted
<ogra_> asac, i have it open somewhere already
<asac> ogra_: can you give me the bug? it doesnt show up here, but it should
<ogra_> if i find one
<ogra_> i mean i have the list open
<ogra_> :)
<asac> ogra_: you said you have it open somewhere :)
<asac> ah
<asac> where would i file one against?
 * ogra_ twiddles thumbs after hoitting reload
<ogra_> asac, seems krillin specific
<ogra_> and device tarball specific
<asac> no
<asac> i see it on n4
<asac> :)
<ogra_> oh
<asac> after calendar notification
<ogra_> powerd
<asac> it stays on
<asac> forevfer
<ogra_> ah
<asac> at least it did this morning
<ogra_> on krillin i simply dont see it auto suspend at all
 * asac waits for next calendar notification
<asac> hmm
<ogra_> in rtm that is
<asac> ogra_: trying
<asac> ogra_: how long is the timeout usually?>
<ogra_> 1min i think
<asac> ok it dimmed
<ogra_> hmm
<asac> but is still on
<ogra_> i have set mine to 3 ...
<asac> after 30 secs i think
<asac> now its off
<asac> so it surely doesnt happen all times
<brendand> ogra_, now my krillin is offline, what did i do to it?
<ogra_> which used to work fine, but not anymore
<ogra_> brendand, passwd/pin is set ?
<asac> ok that was just with lock scrfeen onl... now i unlocked it and look at dash
<asac> lets see if it happens there too
 * asac will send himself a sms next
<ogra_> tell you something nice then :)
<sil2100> asac, ogra_: let's make sure davmor2 tests this additionally during his exploratory testing today
<asac> yeah
<ogra_> yep
<asac> i am testing a bit too
<asac> sms woke up screen, displayed notification
<ogra_> i'm not sure if it is because i changed the timeout
<brendand> ogra_, nope
<ogra_> brendand, set it :)
<sil2100> davmor2: how's the silo testing going?
<asac> ogra_: not easy to repro
<brendand> ogra_, sorry - mean i did set it and nothing changed
<asac> ogra_: also notification from sms makes it go sleep after
<ogra_> brendand, then toggle dev-mode on in the settings ... the logic to handle this is in lxc-android config
<ogra_> (which you presumably didnt install yet)
<asac> i will try to remember to not push the power off button today
<asac> s i can see this
<davmor2> sil2100: ah sorry miles away testing, yes so far so good, what this that I'm additionally testing in exploratory?
<davmor2> reading scrollback
<asac> davmor2: its about screens not going off sometimes
<asac> but i cannot reproduce it anymore, so not sure if its just memory that feels close
<ogra_> asac, there was an indicator-power landing tonight
<ogra_> that might have fixed it
<asac> do i have that on rtm and devel?
<davmor2> asac: I'll keep an eye out for it but I've not seen anything like
<ogra_> yes
<asac> right
<ogra_> it has to land in devel first ...
<asac> dont put too much effort. we migth want to work screen off test into our long running milestone testplans maybe
<ogra_> and it landed in image 30 in rtm
<asac> ah then i have it i guess
<asac> let me see
<ogra_> you should be on 32 if you updated this morning
<asac> ogra_: yeah 32
<asac> cool.
<asac> so lets just stay aware to spot this issue if its still there
<ogra_> brendand, did you get anywhere yet ?
<brendand> ogra_, i started from scratch and the pastebin instructions still don't work - even with the mount and umount commands swapped
<brendand> ogra_, trying lxc-android-config
<ogra_> try if you can get adbd installed the same way perhaps (i never tried, but theoretically it should work)
<brendand> ugh why is adb reboot recovery not responding?
<ogra_> these packages are sadly a pain to install
<ogra_> well, is adb devices listing it ?
<brendand> yes
<ogra_> as online ?
<ogra_> worst case just use ssh: "sudo reboot -f recovery"
<ogra_> upstart knows how to do that too ;)
<ogra_> the half installed adbd might get you in a broken adb state ...
<brendand> yeah probably
<brendand> ogra_, i have to change 'adb shell mount -o loop /data/system.img /mnt' right?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> one sec i'm trying to do the same here
<brendand> ogra_, i think it's just mount /system
<brendand> ogra_, this is for Powerd on krillin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8224550/
<ogra_> ~ # mkdir /mnt
<ogra_> ~ # mount /dev/block/mmcblk0p6 /mnt
<ogra_> thats on krillin
<ogra_> oh, but yeah, yours is way more elegant
<ogra_> i didnt know that /system is in fstab :)
<ogra_> (in recovery)
<brendand> # adb shell chroot /mnt /usr/bin/env PATH=/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin dpkg -i <package>?
<brendand> after that
<brendand> agh
<brendand> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8326371/
<ogra_> sigh
<brendand> ogra_, got it, i think
<ogra_> i got it too :)
<brendand> ogra_, touch /etc/init.d/android-tools-adbd?
<ogra_> heh, nope, more complex ... by creating /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d
<ogra_> #!/bin/sh
<ogra_> exit 101
<ogra_> ...
<ogra_> and making it executable
<ogra_> (all inside the chroot)
<brendand> ogra_, i just followed http://paste.ubuntu.com/8224550/ and replaced the name as appropriate
<brendand> ogra_, i hope we have the same result
<brendand> ogra_, at least dpkg claims it's installed
<brendand> ogra_, now the same with lxc-android-config right?
<ogra_> right, all that counts is the adbd binary and the udev rule
<ogra_> bith should end up in the right places that way
<ogra_> *both
<brendand> ogra_, should i double check?
<ogra_> nah, i guess you are fine
 * sil2100 goes off to lunch
<sil2100> o/
<ogra_> and yes, now the same with lxc-android-config
<ogra_> of which you want two upstart jobs ... /etc/init/force-adb.conf and /etc/init/force-mtp.conf
<ogra_> (both are new files, so should cause any dpkg issues)
<ogra_> *should not
<davmor2> Saviq: so I think I know why it looks like the scopes overview page is showing the breakage,  If you click slightly below the three main scopes and then keep your finger in contact with the screen you can't interact with the scopes so it looks like it has frozen
<Mirv> mvo_: hey! since you've been involved with this release even though the packaging changes are not from you, could you ack/nack the debian/ parts of https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-003-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu_3.1.1+14.10.20140912.1-0ubuntu1.diff ?
<Mirv> (in the role of a core-dev that must ack packaging changes)
<bzoltan> mvo_:  the change is to introduce two new dependencies. the emulator and the reviewer tools
<mvo_> Mirv: sure, give me a sec
<bzoltan> mvo_: Mirv: hold on please
<davmor2> sil2100: okay I'm pretty happy with unity 8 so I'm going to release the Lions^WBears^Wsilos... silos is the word I was after
<mvo_> bzoltan: can I haz my updated https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/lp1366791-deploy-finished in there too please?
<bzoltan> mvo_:  that is why I said "hold on" :D
<mvo_> bzoltan: \o/
<brendand> ogra_, is this all fine? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8326516/
<ogra_> looks very good, yeah
<mvo_> Mirv: fwiw, the debian change look fine
<Mirv> mvo_: thanks! but apparently we need a rebuild..
<davmor2> sil2100, Mirv, ogra_: ^^
<Mirv> davmor2: o_O
<mvo_> yes
<Mirv> the 17 needs that reconfigure now
 * Mirv does that
<ogra_> davmor2, \o/
<davmor2> Mirv: no idea
<brendand> ogra_, ok - the hard part done - i hope!
<brendand> ogra_, not for the testing
<ogra_> yeah
<Mirv> davmor2: doing the needed dances
<brendand> s/not/now
<brendand> well, after i come back
<brendand> sil2100, did you get my email?
<ogra_> brendand, note that you tested it since over a week already in utopic ;)
<ogra_> (functionality wise )
<brendand> ogra_, well yes (sort of)
 * ogra_ tries out the new emulator 
<davmor2> ogra_: awwww bless you think we still have utopic devices :P
<ogra_> haha
<Mirv> davmor2: after these landings everything will be _perfect_!
<Mirv> oh, + the second unity8 fix upcoming...
<davmor2> Mirv: no
<davmor2> Mirv: they will however be better.
<Mirv> indeed
<Mirv> I'm quite eager to use rtm for a day after that second unity8 fix lands later
 * Mirv reports necessary rituals done
<Mirv> except that the job keeps on runnin'
<davmor2> Mirv: I don't believe you ;)
 * Mirv reports extra special dance needed
<ogra_> did you videotape it so others can learn it at least ?
<Mirv> ogra_: just combine A + B + C from my e-mail and do everything :)
<ogra_> lol
<Mirv> \o/
<Mirv> soon there should be a bot message too
<Mirv> we'll see sil2100's fixes in effect only for new silo syncs
<sil2100> Mirv: is all ok with 17 and 10? :)
<sil2100> Everything done? Everything released? :D
<sil2100> Can we 'ship it'? ;D
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  I have updated the wiki with some typical use cases and some extra info -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ui-toolkit Also I have tuned the test plan script and pushed to the staging ->  lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging It has now bulletproof provision function. The code is a bit better looking. But my objective was to make it robust and reliable, not prettiness. I am running the tests for silo9 with that script 
<Mirv> sil2100: ship it!
<Mirv> :)
<Mirv> sil2100: last parts just migrated
<davmor2> sil2100, Mirv, ogra_: right what's happening now are we spinning up another image?
<ogra_> davmor2, i was hoping that we have the new adbd in by now as well :/
<ogra_> to get the images on par ... wrt smoketesting
<ogra_> but seems that will still take a while
<davmor2> yeah no brendand
<sil2100> Did brendand EOD already?
<davmor2> sil2100: yeap
<sil2100> He didn't manage to +1 the silo..?
<ogra_> sil2100, it took him hours to get the packages installed
<ogra_> sil2100, he said he'd return to test if i understood the above right
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<bzoltan> Mirv:  for some reason the qtc plugin got blocked in the proposed pocket. looks like a qemu hickup -> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-adt-qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/247/consoleFull
<sil2100> ogra_: do you know when he'll be back?
<cjwatson> bzoltan: not a qemu hiccup, but maybe some other kind of hiccup
<sil2100> jibel is waiting for the new image as well
<ogra_> sil2100, well, i dont know more than the backlog has
<jibel> bzoltan, "test dependencies are unsatisfiable" doesn't sound qemu
<ogra_> sil2100, so lets build one
<sil2100> And I guess for dogfooding #33 might be a good idea
<jibel> bzoltan, I'll have a look
<sil2100> Let me check if we don't need anything else
<bzoltan> jibel: Ahh.. I should have read the previous line too. I wonder what that could be. Thanks for your help.
 * bzoltan is ashamed... and should learn English 
<cjwatson> it's a genuine problem, tracking
<cjwatson> oh, it's because the dependency on ubuntu-emulator is only satisfiable on amd64 with multiarch
<cjwatson> and the autopkgtest runner doesn't have multiarch enabled
<cjwatson> not clear what the correct answer is
<cjwatson> bzoltan: perhaps it would be sensible to demote ubuntu-emulator from Depends to Recommends?
<cjwatson> the hard dependency will require some interesting work in proposed-migration too
<cjwatson> (which is doable, but it's another roadblock)
<bzoltan> cjwatson: hmm.. i was just asked to put it there :) I can move to Recommends
<cjwatson> right, I know, I even drive-by-reviewed that and it didn't occur to me that this problem would arise
<cjwatson> I think Recommends would still satisfy the request, since they are installed by default in most user situations
<bzoltan> cjwatson: OK, I push the change and rebuild the silo3. Thanks.
<cjwatson> cheers
<Mirv> bzoltan: maybe this time we'll set the "Tested?" to "No" too before the new build is ready :)
<cjwatson> (actually, re my comment above about requiring work in proposed-migration, it seems that I did that work a while back)
<bzoltan> Mirv:  how true :D
<Mirv> bzoltan: so, set it back to Yes then when it's ready
<sil2100> hah ;)
<asac> ogra_: so the custom tarball we should handle like the device tarball for rtm channels
<asac> ogra_: gets produced by jenkins at location A
<asac> and then after it passes testing gates LT copies it to locaiton B
<asac> where the image server picks it up
<asac> sil2100: ^
<asac> thanks
<asac> landing team helps organize testing gate with testplan etc. and qa sign off for rtm etc.
<sil2100> asac: that makes sense, we would need to bring that up with cwayne
<asac> sil2100: told him in barajas channel
<sil2100> I thought it was simply discussed that it will be automatically done
<asac> sil2100: can you check that we do that for device and for custom?
<asac> just keep an eye on it
<asac> sil2100: yeah thats a no go :)
<asac> needs at least same confidence as the other landings
<sil2100> asac: sure, let me get in contact with Julien about that as well so that we have someone from the US timezone allocated for this
<sil2100> asac: so, is the automatic cronjob disabled now?
<asac> sil2100: yeeah, but after the call in a few minutes
<asac> sil2100: dunno
<asac> we should disable for sure
<asac> ogra_: ^
<asac> anyway, call now :)
<asac> sil2100: cu there in two
<sil2100> asac: ;)
<ogra_> asac, you want to do extra QA for custom ?
<ogra_> right, for that you need to intercept between jenkins and coyping to B
<asac> same same as device
<asac> yes
<asac> all the same is easiest
<jibel> bzoltan, ubuntu-emulator is not installable on autopkgtest/amd64 VMs, probably because it needs i386 packages. Digging further.
<jibel> bzoltan, and this dependency is new on latest qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu
<cjwatson> jibel: see above, already handled :)
<ogra_> asac, "easiest" ...
 * ogra_ doesnt even know if we have a way to easily inject a new custom tarball for testing 
<cwayne> lol
<jibel> cjwatson, ah, thanks :) multiarch support in adt VMS remains.
<cjwatson> I kind of feel Recommends is slightly more correct anyhow
 * cwayne hasnt done this in awhile, to request a silo do i just add a row to the spreadsheet?
<rsalveti> cwayne: yes
<bzoltan> cjwatson: It is a borderline case ... because the  i386 click chroots have rather important role in the SDK, and when the developer select an i386 Kit for an ubuntu touch app then the only possible target is the emulator.
<cjwatson> bzoltan: Right, but Recommends are installed by default in typical installations
<cwayne> rsalveti: k thanks, wanted to make sure
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  true
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, let's kick a new image
<sil2100> ogra_: no use waiting for brendand
<ogra_> go for it
<ogra_> yeah :/
<sil2100> ogra_: is it possible now through the tracker?
<ogra_> oh, rtm you want
<ogra_> no, indeed
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah :) *bows to ogra_*
<ogra_> unless stgraber silently added it
<sil2100> ogra_: can you do the honour..?
<ogra_> triggered
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks \o/
<ogra_> asac, FYI my krillin screen is on since 10:00
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> 16:00
<ogra_> where i got a calendar notification
<asac> ogra_: ok so triggered by calendar notiication?
<asac> davmor2: ^^
<ogra_> asac, yeah, seems like
<asac> sil2100: how far are we fromm a promotion?
<sil2100> asac: we still need to wait a bit for that, the image of interest is building right now
<sil2100> ogra_: btw. why didn't the bot notify of the image being built?
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm, probably because it is offline
<davmor2> that would do it :D
<sil2100> My <tab> button seems to lie to me sometimes
<sil2100> ogra_: right! Could you resurrect the poor lad/lass?
<ogra_> already done
<davmor2> sil2100: no it always says tab it's a sticker :P
<ogra_> it will autostart in a few
<sil2100> davmor2: anyway, once you see #33, please explore it ;)
<sil2100> om26er: ping
<davmor2> sil2100: yeap will do
<sil2100> Thanks!
<sil2100> davmor2: btw. so, did the unity8 landing improve the lock-up situation?
<ogra_> sil2100, so i wonder if brendand will actually show up again today :/
<ogra_> i would reall really like this landed before the weekend
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> I would that as well
<sil2100> *like
<sil2100> ogra_: if not, we might need to get someone else signing it off in the meantime
<ogra_> sil2100, it took brendan ~2h to even get the packages installed
<ogra_> not sure if davmor2 (or someone else) would be any faster
<sil2100> ogra_: ToyKeeper might be able to handle that
<ogra_> k
<sil2100> Ok, time to do a round of trainduty
<om26er> sil2100, pong
<asac> davmor2: how does the latest rtm image look like?
<davmor2> asac: I'm waiting on image 33 to start testing it for promotion, I don't think it finished building yet
<asac> davmor2: ok so you say that 33 might be promotable?
<asac> davmor2: i assume we expect this to be the best image for a while?
<asac> regardless of whether it makes promotion or not?
<ogra_> dont talk about stuff that hasnt even built :)
<asac> bah
<asac> how bad was #32?
<asac> sil2100: ?
<asac> was #32 close to promotion?
<sil2100> Well... not super bad I would say, but it still had some of the blockers we wanted to get rid of
<davmor2> asac: so yes 33 has a bunch of blocker fixes so in theory if everything is good with it we can consider it for promotion
<asac> nice one
<asac> olli: ^^
<asac> olli: guess lets wait what comes out and then decide
<asac> (out of testing)
<davmor2> asac: won't be till almost EOD for me 21:00-22:00 utc by the end of the test run.
<ogra_> asac, for promotion we might need stgraber btw ... i'm not sure copy-package (the backend tool) works with empty target channels
<ogra_> (i'll ask him about it when i come out of my evening meetings)
<ogra_> ok, sounds like that is supposed to work fine
<asac> ogra_: ok. maybe check that he is there up front :)
<asac> davmor2: thanks
<ogra_> i already asked in #ubuntu-release :)
<asac> i think for our purposee we just need to know if 33 is the best image ever :)
<ogra_> he will be around
<ogra_> looks like the 33 rootfs is done already
<davmor2> asac: Trusty 201 was the best image ever is it gold ;)
<asac> lol
<ogra_> lets just promote that then !!
<davmor2> ogra_: haha
<cyphermox_> awe: requesting silo for urfkill ^
<asac> davmor2: trusty didnt have krillin though
<ogra_> asac, details :P
<davmor2> asac: you can't have great images and device support, you have to pick one or the other ;)
<brendand> ogra_, your silo should have a decision before the landing meeting, testing shouldn't take that long
 * ogra_ hugs brendand 
<ogra_> dude ! i was anxious you wouldnt return
<davmor2> brendand: hey dude welcome back
<brendand> ogra_, why? did i say i was going into the wild where bears live?
<ogra_> well, you said you would go on testing "when you return"
<davmor2> brendand: no swamp and crocodile iirc
<ogra_> how would i know if thats not next tuesday after your vacation ;)
<brendand> ambuiguity ftw
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 33 DONE (finished: 20140912 15:35) ===
<brendand> sic
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/33.changes ===
<davmor2> \o/
<sil2100> \o/
<ogra_> asac, ^^^^^ have fun
<sil2100> davmor2: go tear it apart!
<bfiller> sil2100: silo 18 can be republish, MR's are approved now
<ogra_> new mir, new unity and new wbbrowser
<sil2100> Oh, brendand is back \o/
 * brendand is feeling very loved
<davmor2> sil2100: I can't no notification that there is a new image :P
<ogra_> oh, and new settings app
 * davmor2 awaits a ping
<cwayne> davmor2: ping
<ogra_> davmor2, ping
 * davmor2 makes a stabbing list of everyone who said ping
<cwayne> davmor2: ping
<cwayne> might as well be on there twice
<davmor2> cwayne: hahaha
<camako> RTM silo 1 says "packages built"... The ppa page says "currently building" ??
<cjwatson> davmor2: you need my annoying IRC answerphone message, clearly :)
<camako> That is : info on
<camako> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=alf
<camako> is conflicting with info on
<camako> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-001
<davmor2> sil2100, ogra_: should I of had a notification that image 33 is ready yet?
<imgbot> davmor2, ping
<sil2100> davmor2: I think so?
<sil2100> ogra_: ^ ?
<ogra_> no idea, ask the push notification guys
<ogra_> i usually have a notification in the mornings
<ogra_> not sure how long it takes to propagate to you
<davmor2> Chipaca: ^
<Chipaca> davmor2: hello hello
<davmor2> Chipaca: Where's my image ping
<imgbot> davmor2, ping
<Chipaca> davmor2: from when?
<ogra_> 5 min ago
<Chipaca> imgbot: don't be needy
<davmor2> Chipaca: about 7 minutes ago
<Chipaca> verterok: is the image cronjob working?
<kgunn> sil2100: hey quick one...we're doing some landing training on our team and discussing rtm sync etc
<verterok> Chipaca: should be, let me double check
<asac> ogra_: awesome
<kgunn> sil2100: this wiki seems a little out of date ?
<kgunn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/RTMLandingApproaches
<kgunn> or am i wrong
 * asac pushes buttons to get the freshness
<kgunn> ?
<ogra_> kgunn, i heard the whole process was re-discussed 1h ao
<ogra_> agoi
<asac> not really
<ogra_> bah
<asac> we discussed piloting new optimizations
<ogra_> this new kbd annoys the hell out of me
<asac> with phonedations team
<ogra_> oh
<sil2100> kgunn: let me check
<ogra_> i didnt know that was team specific
<kgunn> ogra_: in my defense, my internet was _hating_ me during that meeting
<asac> nothing was decided
<kgunn> i dropped like 12 times
<ogra_> ah,
<asac> we agreed to pilot something that ricardo suggested to see how that goes
<kgunn> damn internet
<verterok> Chipaca: last run was 30min ago
<asac> also since tools dont support that we need to bring that up as we go as part of the pilot
<Chipaca> verterok: runs once every how much?
<asac> so in general all stays the same for now
<sil2100> kgunn: anyway, currently it is more or less up to date, with the silo-synchronization being the default way of landing
<sil2100> kgunn: I will modify it a bit to include the few new additions, but more or less the workflow stays the same
<asac> maybe we can schedule a weekly "doc refresh" effort
<asac> wherew we go through what we have and do the incremental tweaks that have happened?
<kgunn> sil2100: right, i think i was jumping gun on dual sync
<asac> guess should be like 30 minutes at most once a week if we do that every week
<asac> just a suggestion
<verterok> Chipaca: 5 * * * * :)
<sil2100> kgunn: well, dual sync might be reconsidered now if we switch to the new approach, but for now we left it alone (since it wouldn't do all that we wanted)
<Chipaca> davmor2: ogra_: so you guys need to chillax a bit
<Chipaca> davmor2: ogra_: :)
<ogra_> Chipaca, what ? 5 min ?!? geez ... so delay ...
<Chipaca> ogra_: no, no
<Chipaca> ogra_: not */5. 5.
<davmor2> 5 hours
<Chipaca> nope
<Chipaca> dude
<Chipaca> man 5 crontab
<ogra_> ugh
<Chipaca> right now. go. read. i'll wait.
<ogra_> could we make that a bit more frequent ?
<Chipaca> verterok: are you sure we didn't want */5? :)
<Chipaca> ogra_: AFAIR it wasn't that trivial nor fast, so maybe we can't
<ogra_> ah
<asac> so good news is that latest image boots :)
<asac> and i have no bad news yet
<asac> hehe
<verterok> Chipaca: was trying to avoid hammering the system-image server, but can increase it a bit
<Chipaca> verterok: maybe run it with run-one just in case it's too slow?
<verterok> Chipaca: and run it */5 ?
<ogra_> verterok, do you run anything *on* the server ?
<Chipaca> yah
<ogra_> it should really cope with a fe million requests if you only poll something
<verterok> ogra_: the script pull the indexes and build the push notifications
<ogra_> verterok, an that runs on the server ?
<verterok> ogra_: yes (not the system-image server)
<ogra_> thats what i mean
<Chipaca> it's just static files, right?
<ogra_> if you only query html you can do as many requests as you want, it wont harm the server
<Chipaca> we couldn't "hammer" that with a python script on a single computer even if we tried :)
<ogra_> (or s/html/json/)
<verterok> ok, let's change it then
<Chipaca> i mean, i lost track ages ago, but a 200mhz machine could serve 1M static pages/s
<brendand> ogra_, i should be able to use adb if the phone is locked?
<ogra_> brendand, yes, that bit isnt existing yet
<davmor2> Chipaca: it's a shame there is no push service from the image server to the push server :)
<ogra_> next iteration :)
<Chipaca> davmor2: I know.
<verterok> Chipaca: yes, it should. will ask webops to do their juju magic and update the cronjob config
<ogra_> brendand, since we have no concept how to work around it for testing etc
<Chipaca> verterok: you probably want some kind of lockfile (or run-one) tho, for your own sanity
<verterok> Chipaca: that implies a charm upgrade which will not be possible on a Friday
<verterok> Chipaca: so, let the bargain begin
 * Chipaca washes his hands
<verterok> Chipaca: */20 ?
<Chipaca> ogra_: davmor2: ^?
<dbarth> hi trainguards, line 51 is ready for a silo now
<ogra_> 20mins is fine yeah
<Chipaca> verterok: and update the charm sometime in the future?
<verterok> ogra_, davmor2: we can work on the */5 + run-once next week
<verterok> Chipaca: ^ yes
<sil2100> dbarth: hey! Let me take a look if we have a free one after the meeting
<verterok> ogra_, davmor2, Chipaca: just got remember about a issue with increasing the interval to 5min. we might get partial data due to rsync delays
<asac> lool: tvoss: i assume we dont expect 33 to have working GPS?
<tvoss> asac, gps yes, agps -> no
<asac> haha
<asac> tvoss: ok. the landing is stuck somewhere or still in the baking?
<davmor2> verterok: hourly is fine for me I just wanted to know when, as it happens I didin't have enough time to wait
<lool> asac: waiting for NM to get out of proposed
<tvoss> lool, why do we need nm?
<lool> asac: pinged cyphermox minutes ago, and he said it's in progress, working locally
<lool> tvoss: I thought this is what the updated location-service silo was waiting for
<verterok> davmor2: k, I think we can do that. will check the rsync stuff.
<tvoss> lool, nope
<asac> a kingdom for coordination :P
<asac> lol
<lool> tvoss: ah so we can just land our stuff now?
<tvoss> lool, it's only silo 2 that needs landing
<tvoss> lool, sure, the nm request came in with high urgency in the morning, that's why I put it in a silo :9
<tvoss> lool, see pm
<asac> ok.. well. guess this wont make todays cut then. lets hope monday i get rtm proposed update with this stuff working
<asac> that would make my week :)
<dbarth> sil2100: thanks sir; let me know
<popey> bah, browser locked up
 * popey sees a reboot in his future
<lool> trainguards, would you be so kind to flush / kill row 9 (rtm silo 6): it was mandel's original location-service landing
<lool> it's superseded
<sil2100> lool: o/ Doing that once our meeting is over
<lool> thanks
<popey> wtf, walked away, browser exploded
<ogra_> popey, rtm ?
<elopio> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1368855
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1368855 in Ubuntu Music App "all autopilot tests are failing on RTM image" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> that's what's happening. I don't know what's causing it.
<popey> ogra_: laptop
<ogra_> popey, pfft
<popey> indeed, we don't care about that :þ
<ogra_> thats the channel next door ... with all the french people in it
<sil2100> dbarth: which line was that?
<sil2100> Since 51 doesn't seem to be the right one ;)
<brendand> ogra_, signing you off
<brendand> ogra_, any fallout is now officially *your* fault
<sil2100> hah ;)
<brendand> ogra_, this time i mean it :)
 * ogra_ hugs brendand 
<bzoltan> brendand:  we got that dialer ugliness. The UITK will be fixed on Monday, because it is timp's code and he knows the best the solution. But it is possible to prevent the problem in the app.Theris is a possibility for late page-activation, that's what it causes the issue in Dialer: somehow the content gets too early not when the page gets active.  Renato will fix the app to fetch the page content only when it gets active.
<brendand> bzoltan, ok hopefully we can get it landed on monday then
<bzoltan> brendand:  Monday is sure
<ogra_> sil2100, will we one day get to a point where i dont always have to click twice in jenkins ?
<dbarth> sil2100: uh, that's 43 now
<sil2100> ogra_: heh, happens to me too, not sure what's up with SSO loosing login information in jenkins
<sil2100> dbarth: ACK ;)
<bzoltan> brendand: ToyKeeper: ogra_: have you experienced that the ` phablet-click-test-setup --distribution=ubuntu-rtm --series=14.09` fails to download the click tests? (mako #34)
<sil2100> dbarth: silo assigned o/
<dbarth> ty
<ogra_> wow, i even got proper mails for them ... when did that get fixed
<ogra_> sil2100, firing off another rtm build
<ogra_> (if you dont mind)
<ogra_> plars, ^^
<ogra_> (triggered)
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 34 building (started: 20140912 17:30) ===
<popey> what crack is in this one?
<ogra_> developer mode
<ogra_> finally in sync with utopic
<plars> ack
<popey> nice
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks!
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> sil2100, asac: might of found an issue with flight mode, I'll dig into after though.
<cwayne> ogra_: so you ready for the flood of emails/pings of WHAT HAPPENED TO MY ADB IT DOESNT WORK ANYMORE then? :P
<cwayne> sil2100: can i get a silo for line 53 by any chance? :)
<ogra_> cwayne, i had that flood the last week already in utopic :)
<sil2100> cwayne: ah, robru is not around today - ok, let me just finish up something and I'll move onto assigning a silo for you :)
<ogra_> i'm at least wekkk trained
<ogra_> *well
<cwayne> ogra_: ha, true :)
<tedg> sil2100, Can I please get a silo for line 55?
<alecu> tedg: try pinging trainguards, there might be somebody else on duty
<tedg> trainguards, Can I please get a silo for line 55?
<sil2100> tedg: please wait one moment :)
<cwayne> sil2100: thank you :)
<sil2100> cwayne, tedg: silos assigned o/
<tedg> sil2100, Thanks!
<charles> tedg, fixing
<charles> tedg, fixed
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 34 DONE (finished: 20140912 18:55) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/34.changes ===
<cwayne> do i have to build if i have sync:12, or will it eventually do it automagically?
<sil2100> cwayne: once you press the build button on the sync silo it will try fetching packages from the source silo and rebuilding them
<cwayne> sil2100: i tried that and it complained about no MP;s ^
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cprov | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<sil2100> cwayne: did you build the ubuntu silo already?
<sil2100> Ah you did
<sil2100> cwayne: then do a whole build first
<sil2100> cwayne: CI Train might be a bit confused here
<sil2100> cwayne: just press build with no build parameters
<davmor2> sil2100, asac: I am happy to report that it looks like the issue with with unity8 locking up seems to be partially repaired.  I can no longer trigger it by accident.  I have found 3 new issues but I would say that they are only user visible.  I'm going to dig into the flight mode issue I hit earlier and see if is reproducible
<sil2100> :D
<sil2100> : D
<davmor2> sil2100: the flight mode issue would be a blocker if it is reproducible
<ogra_> davmor2, sil2100, all webapps are broken in #34
<sil2100> davmor2: ^ ?
<davmor2> sil2100: I'm on 33
<sil2100> Ah, right, confused ;)
<sil2100> wth
<ogra_> sil2100, davmor2, open any webapp from the store and tap i.e. an article ... everything opens in the browser
<ogra_> instead of inside the app
<davmor2> sil2100: they work fine here, if they are broken on 34 the only thing that landed was ogra's stuff so I'd blame ogra ;)
<sil2100> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/34.changes <- huh
<charles> tedg, will test RSN
<sil2100> Yeah
<ogra_> sil2100, no idea if that was the case on 33, i skipped 33
<ogra_> hmm, i found two installed ones where it works fine ... and it works also fine in the BBC app
<ogra_> but all apps i generally use show that behavior after the upgrade
<ogra_> dbarth_, did the container format change in any way ? all links in my apps seem to be treated as external ones
<davmor2> ogra_: here on 33, ebay, facebook, twitter, gmail and amazon all open in container not browser
<ogra_> davmor2, i'm talking about apps from the store
<ogra_> try n-tv.de, heise.de, golem.de
<ogra_> they all worked before the upgrade
<ogra_> davmor2, or to try a non german one, imdb
<davmor2> ogra_: google + is fine
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> the handfull preinstalled ones seems fine
<ogra_> but for me not a single of my daily apps is usable
<davmor2> ogra_: G+ not gmail
<ogra_> yes, G+ is fine
<davmor2> ogra_: yes that is a from the store app
<ogra_> i know
<ogra_> still
<ogra_> try imdb
<ogra_> it worked before the upgrade
<ogra_> most of my apps behave like that
<davmor2> sil2100: see said it was ogra_ 's fault
<sil2100> Shame on you ogra_
<sil2100> Anyway, I'd like someone else to confirm
<ogra_> *sniff*
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: hey, are you around?
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: Yes, just about to have a meeting though.  What's up?
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: once you finish your meeting, could you maybe spare a cycle, install #34 on krillin and check if you can reproduce the webapp issues that ogra_ is seeing? ^
<ToyKeeper> D'oh, I apparently flashed too soon and got 33.
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: Yes, I think I can do that.
<sil2100> davmor2: anyway, I remove the location-service trust-prompt bug from the blockers, as this specific issue is fixed
<davmor2> ogra_: imdb on 33 http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/imdb.png
<sil2100> davmor2: if location still has issues then it would be awesome if you could fill in/find a new bug ;)
<ogra_> davmor2, and if you tap on anything ?
<ogra_> it doesnt open the browser for you ?
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, no, try on 33
<ToyKeeper> D'oh, already flashing 34.
<ogra_> we got a new browser there
<davmor2> ogra_: oh wow yes but not on g+
<ogra_> davmor2, right ... but in many other webapps
<ogra_> i think the webapp-container pattern matching changed or some such
<ogra_> or got more strict or some such
<davmor2> dbarth_: ^
<ogra_> davmor2, but good that you could confirm on 33 ... so i dont have to find out how adb can break webapps :)
<davmor2> ogra_: I still blame you :P
<ogra_> heh
<davmor2> ogra_: so popey's bbc news app works so I wonder if it just the ones that your script built?  Maybe they need the toolkit updating maybe?
<ogra_> davmor2, i doubt that, we didnt have any framework change
<ToyKeeper> Okay...  what still needs testing?
<davmor2> ogra_: your imdb does it default to m.?  if not that might be the issue
<ogra_> yes, it defaults to m.
<davmor2> ogra_: one for the web apps team then
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> makes the phone unusable for me on the weekend :(
<davmor2> I still blame you though ogra_ don't think you get off that lightly ;)
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, i thik davmor2 confirmed the issue
<ogra_> davmor2, well, i'll play around with the container options on the WE then
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: install imdb, open the app and click on anything does it open in the container or in the browser
<davmor2> Right I'm off catch you Monday guys
<brendand> robru, sil2100 - so it might be we need to promote the Trello board a bit more
<brendand> robru, sil2100 - can you manage to add a link to the dashboard and/or spreadsheet?
<sil2100> brendand: I think I added it to the spreadsheet once, let me check
<sil2100> brendand: anyway, what's up?
<brendand> sil2100, at least awe_ didn't know about it, so probably others don't too. and it's only fair that transparency works both ways
<jdstrand> sil2100: hey, so I have a bug fix upload that I direct uploaded to utopic-proposed (ie, no silo). I'd like to have a silo for rtm (so I can do a source copy for rtm binaries)
<jdstrand> sil2100: is there some special stuff I need to do in the spreadsheet to indicate that?
<jdstrand> sil2100: (note, all I need is an rtm silo assignment, I don't think I need help getting packages in the ppa)
<jdstrand> actually, I might. I'll wait for your response
<ogra_> jdstrand, i usually do the same process ... once you haveteh PPA assigned just dput to it
<jdstrand> right
<ogra_> rtm needs some tweak in dput.cf
<jdstrand> I think I did that
 * jdstrand checks
<jdstrand> yes
<jdstrand> mostly I'm wondering how to notate in the spreadsheet
<ogra_> right, then its just like any landing before
<jdstrand> if there is something special I should do
<ogra_> noe that you want it for rtm
<ogra_> *note
<jdstrand> ok
<ogra_> there is a column for that
<sil2100> jdstrand: hey! One moment
<sil2100> jdstrand: ok, I think all you need then is an RTM silo then
<sil2100> jdstrand: what package was that? I need to list it there
<jdstrand> sil2100: I'm updating line row 60. just rtm, just apparmor
<jdstrand> sil2100: ok, I think row 60 is all that is needed?
<sil2100> jdstrand: let me assign that in 5 minutes
<tedg> sil2100, Can we please get an rtm silo for line 56?
<jdstrand> sil2100: that's fine, it isn't critical. I am just preparing this so I am ready to coordinate with cwayne on some /custom stuff he wants to test
<sil2100> tedg: we assigned one for you already
<tedg> sil2100, Ah, cool!
<sil2100> tedg: you can build safely now :)
<sil2100> Ok guys, I need to EOD now
<sil2100> See you on Monday!
<tedg> trainguards, let's just deallocate silo6
<tedg> I've spent almost a day on that, and it's not important enough to spend that much time, much less more.
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<jdstrand> ogra_: can you show me a snippet of your .dput.cf?
<jdstrand> I had something for direct uploads. I'm close for silo uploads, but figure you have something snazzy I can steal
<ogra_> jdstrand, i dynamically changed the ppa section up to now
<ogra_> #incoming               = ~%(ppa)s/ubuntu
<ogra_> incoming                = ~%(ppa)s
<ogra_> that way
<ogra_> and then upload like: dput ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu-rtm/landing-XXX blah.changes
<cjwatson> jdstrand: due to William Grant, this is a general stanza that lets you upload to anything: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8329915/
<cjwatson> then you can do lp:ubuntu, lp:ubuntu-rtm, lp:~ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu/landing-XXX, etc.
<cjwatson> the ppa stanza is fixed in trusty-proposed / utopic
<jdstrand> ah, you showed me that before, but I didn't grok it
<jdstrand> awesome, thanks guys :)
<cjwatson> let me just quickly verify dput-ng in trusty-proposed so that I can release that SRU ...
 * jdstrand is on utopic of course :)
<cjwatson> oh, well, the ppa section should work unchanged for you then
<jdstrand> cool, thanks again :)
 * cjwatson releases that dput and dput-ng to trusty-updates
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-09-13
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 240 building (started: 20140913 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 36 building (started: 20140913 03:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 36 DONE (finished: 20140913 04:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/36.changes ===
<slangasek> I'm confused by this output; it doesn't look like a test failure, but some kind of otto test framework failure? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/2917/console
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-09-14
<ToyKeeper> D'oh.  'adb wait-for-device' doesn't work any more.  :(
<ToyKeeper> Actually, I suppose it's just that adb as a whole doesn't work any more.  :(
<ToyKeeper> (until logging in and activating developer mode, which kind of invalidates tests when I need to have a silo installed at setup wizard time)
<ToyKeeper> Maybe I missed a mailing list post.
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 38 building (started: 20140914 03:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 38 DONE (finished: 20140914 04:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/38.changes ===
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, you want --developer-mode and --password= for ubuntu-device-flash, then it will let you in on boot
<ToyKeeper> Ah, okay.  I didn't have the --password= bit.  :)
<nik90> ogra_: how do I do the developer mode stuff for the emulator?
<nik90> ogra_: I enabled it in the emulator image, but it still is recognized by qtcreator.
<nik90> s/is/isn't
<ogra_> nik90, --developer-mode iirc it sets the default password to 0000 ... also make sure ot use the latest devel-proposed, that has all the fixes
<ogra_> rtm doesnt yet
<nik90> ogra_: I did that, although the latest emulator devel-proposed is 237 while on phone it is 239
<ogra_> plars, manta should work again in devel-proposed, i also added the lightdm bits so you should be able to drop teh workarounds, note that due to some weird issue neither mako nor krillin are buillt at all though
<ogra_> nik90, thats expected, numbers are not related to each other at  all anymore
<nik90> ogra_: ok, then I am not sure what's wrong. Atm the emulator opens up. I got to the system-settings-app and confirm that the developer mode is enabled. After which I also notice that I need to enter 0000 to unlock the emulator. However qtcreator still says that the emulator is loading and not detecting that it has been loaded.
<nik90> ogra_: funny thing is I was sticking to devel images until this developer mode stuff settled down a bit. But then I think the click package updated and now I cannot run apps on the devel emulator as well.
<nik90> ogra_: so kinda forced to run on phone which isn't ideal for 3rd party app devs who don't have a phone
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-09-07
<Mirv> anpok_: it seems you got it uploaded by robert. let me run a watch_only build on the silo to get the status right, someone has erronously clicked on that silo.
<Mirv> anpok_: except that it's not compatible with the mir it seems?
<anpok_> Mirv: ok I need to take a look
<anpok_> Mirv: oh yes .. becaue vivid uses an older mir release before the deprecated api was removed. Will fix and come back.
<Mirv> anpok_: ok
<anpok_> Mirv: had to re-add the patches from the 0.14 landing, can you use the link I sent you?
<anpok_> I cannot upload it on my own.
<Mirv> anpok_: morphis: uploading all things :)
<anpok_> Mirv: thx
<morphis> Mirv: great
<popey> cihelp: any reason https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-filemanager-app/add-click-deps/+merge/270287 isn't being picked up by jenkins?
<popey> it seemed to work on 29th Aug.. http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-filemanager-app-vivid-amd64-ci/?
<Mirv> cyphermox: a main package with packaging changes would need publishing https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-035-2-publish/17/
<psivaa> popey: this has now been picked up, right? https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-filemanager-app/add-click-deps/+merge/270287
<popey> psivaa: yes, it seems to, thanks!
<psivaa> np
<pete-woods> kyrofa: hey. was starting to type up that mailing list post about not being able to flash my mediatek devices
<pete-woods> kyrofa: these are my logs http://paste.ubuntu.com/12307383/
<pete-woods> wondered if there was anything from your machine I could add, to try and avoid turning it into a anti-MacBook thread
<slangasek> michi: I saw that your single tree packaging changes are now marked as "merged"; does that mean you got another core dev to review the packaging changes and they've now landed in the archive?
<robru> slangasek: the silo isn't published https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/295
<robru> slangasek: also archive version seems old
<robru> slangasek: if you're around can you ack & publish https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-040-1-build/53/artifact/ubuntu-settings-components_packaging_changes.diff/*view*/ ? ;-)
<slangasek> robru: can you give me the link to what it is that needs published? this isn't exactly discoverable from the jenkins url you gave me
<slangasek> robru: is https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/309 the one?
<slangasek> right, that seems to be the one; publishing
<robru> slangasek: oh sorry, it's discoverable if you truncate the url and change "1-build" to "2-publish" ;-)
<cjwatson> robru: I must remember that excuse for LP
<michi> slangasek: Yes, I got someone else to review it, but it’s only gone into our devel branch.
<michi> It’s not in the archives.
<michi> slangasek: Pawel was going to put together another MR (identical) that targets trunk.
<robru> cjwatson: well it's obvious to /me/, cmon get with the program here
<robru> I suppose i could change the diff generation to include a link to the publish job.
<slangasek> robru: or you could provide a link to the landing instead of to the diff :)
<robru> slangasek: but then it wouldn't be clear where to get the diff from
<robru> either way you're hunting
<slangasek> robru: follow the 'build' link, click on the latest build, look at the artifacts...?  that's much more intuitive than playing url regexp bingo
<robru> slangasek: in some cases the diff is on the publish job, if you recall we had that issue where a silo was "built" but certain manual sources hadn't been built and thus had no diffs. the publish job regenerates all diffs before publishing to get around that
<robru> "hadn't been built" of course meaning "nobody thought to run the jenkins build job"
<robru> slangasek: also super confusing is that the jenkins job lists the artifacts only for the most successful run, so when I click publish and it fails, and you go to the publish job, the artifacts it shows are not at all for the thing I'm trying to publish but for whatever was previously published from that silo
<robru> jenkins is really a mess ere
<robru> here
<robru> slangasek: when I get to replacing jenkins I'll have to make a point of developing a silo summary page that includes the "built-ness" of individual packages rather than the whole silo, and offers all "artifacts" in one place, regardless of whether they're build artifacts or publish artifacts, or whether the job was successful or not
<michi> robru: ping
<robru> michi: pong
<michi> Hi, thanks for getting back!
<robru> michi: it is a holiday but I'm around for a bit
<michi> I’d like to build a branch in a silo, but in debug mode. Is that possible?
<robru> michi: what do you mean by debug mode?
<robru> michi: you mean you want the ddebs?
<michi> A debug build instead of a release build
<michi> The silo builds the cmake project with -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=release, I believe.
<michi> I’d like debug instead.
<robru> michi: what? the silo absolutely has no knowledge of cmake.
<michi> OK, yes...
<robru> michi: if your debian/rules is setting that variable, just push a commit that sets it to somethng else
<michi> So, what debian magic do I need to perform to end up with packages built in debug mode?
<michi> I’m not setting anything in rules.
<michi> I guess my real question is: what do I need to change in rules to get the build setting I need?
<michi> I still don’t know anywhere near enough about debian :(
<robru> michi: like "override_dh_build: make CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=debug" or something then
<robru> michi: what silo?
<michi> OK, cook, thank you!
<michi> 27
<robru> michi: replace "make" with whatever is actually necessary to build, so probably "cmake" or somethng
<michi> OK, I’ll have a tinker, thanks!
<robru> michi: you're welcome. you might also try exporting the variable at the top here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~michihenning/unity-scopes-api/abi-compliance/view/head:/debian/rules
<michi> Will try, thanks!
<robru> michi: what's your goal though? to have a package where the symbols aren't stripped out? because that happens deep in the debian tooling, probably not something that cmake can control
<michi> OK, I’m abusing the silo :)
<michi> I need to generate ABI baselines for all architectures.
<michi> I don’t have all the machines I would need to do it locally.
<robru> michi: that I have no idea about
<michi> So, the plan is to use the silo to generate all the ABI baselines.
<michi> Then I can pull the debs, pull the ABI files out them, and check them into the source tree.
<michi> But that only works if the lib is built in debug mode.
<robru> michi: that sounds like something that would work assuming that the *.install files know to include these ABI files in the final build.
<michi> It’s all about automating the ABI compliance checks so they run every time we build/test on Jenkins and a silo.
<michi> Yes, that’s the plan.
<michi> It’s all just a temporary setup so I can get the files generated for each architecture.
<michi> Once I have them, I can just throw the branch and the silo away
<robru> michi: ok sounds like you know what to try then. I'm gone in about an hour so if you have any questions better to ask sooner than later
<michi> OK, cool, thanks!
<robru> michi: you're welcome
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-09-08
<abeato> Mirv, would it be possible to publish silo 35 ?
<Mirv> abeato: I tried yesterday, but I don't have rights. I also pinged cyphermox so he could publish it, but it didn't happen. we need a core-dev to publish it since it's a main package with packaging changes.
<Mirv> I'm not sure about anyone at this hour who's available
<abeato> Mirv, hmm, got it, maybe Laney a bit later
<Mirv> right, he for example
<Mirv> the new system is that not only verbal 'ack' is needed, the publisher needs to be a core dev himself if there are packaging chagnes
<abeato> Mirv, understood. Btw, do you know if there has been any wily image re-spin for the phone recently? I have not seen updates for one week or so
<Mirv> abeato: it was mentioned yesterday there's a problem with those, but I'm not aware of any update yet.
<abeato> I see, thanks
<anpok> Mirv: hm the builder on 21 couldnt verify my signature..
<Mirv> anpok: it's usually something else, let's see
<Mirv> anpok: if you mean the current error report, it's from yesterday's build job when amd64 failed to build
<Mirv> updating the status now
<Mirv> anpok: for some reason, it still has failed to build on powerpc and ppc64el https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-021/+packages citing No package 'mirclient' found
<Mirv> anpok: you've removed the following:
<Mirv> -ifneq (,$(filter $(DEB_HOST_ARCH), amd64 arm64 armhf i386))
<Mirv> -	DEB_CONFIGURE_FLAGS_shared += --enable-mir-backend
<Mirv> -endif
<Mirv> according to diff at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/216566135/gtk%2B3.0_3.14.15-0ubuntu1_3.14.15-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<Mirv> which could explain it, ie it shouldn't try building mir backend on powerpc
<Mirv> HTH
<anpok> hum we have mirclient in the phone overlay
<anpok> for ppc and ppc64
<ogra_> in preparation for the ppc64 phones ;)
<anpok> yes they will come!
<ogra_> right after the sparc ones :)
<anpok> yes both ibm and oracle just wait for the right moment to ship their phones
<ogra_> yeah, its all in the drawer already ... the new mainframe is also just a cabinet full of phones, they just didnt tell anyone
<anpok> yes little watson and little sherlock
<anpok> a phone and tablet
<ogra_> hehe
<ogra_> but seriously, we seem to have to care for arm64 soon
<ogra_> seeing the mailing list ...
<anpok> uh my fault.. the control file is still wrong
<anpok> Mirv: could you update with the new stuff from chinstrap?
<anpok> oh
<anpok> not yet
<anpok> ok now
<Mirv> anpok: url would help:)
<Mirv> anpok: ok found
<Mirv> anpok: it can't be the same version though, you can't overwrite old packages in PPA
<Mirv> anpok: ok I repacked it
<anpok> thx
<Laney> anpok: erm, how did that happen? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gtk/ubuntugtk3vivid-overlay/view/head:/debian/control
<Laney> Mirv: ack what?
<Mirv> Laney: publish 035 media-hub which has a packaging change https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-035-2-publish/17/
<Mirv> src in main nowadays
<Laney> ok
<Laney> Mirv: it iz done
<anpok> Laney: o_O
<Laney> and now http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gtk/ubuntugtk3vivid-overlay/view/head:/debian/libgtk-3-0.symbols#L265
<Laney> I think you should diff against this branch
<Mirv> thanks!
<doko> whoever uploaded libertine ... are you aware that it is not migrating to -release because proot is not available on powerpc and ppc64el?
<Mirv> bregma: ^ libertine not migrating
<alf_> cihelp: Hi! mir-mediumtests-runner-mako has started failing today with packaging/archive related problems. Could you please take a look? (example https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-mediumtests-runner-mako/6533/console)
<doko> Mirv, bregma: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libertine/+bug/1493296
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1493296 in libertine (Ubuntu Wily) "unfulfilled proot dependency on powerpc and ppc64el" [High,Confirmed]
<psivaa> alf_: looking
<Laney> anpok: it is done, enjoy
<rvr> morphis: Where is tools_update-system-img.sh located?
<rvr> morphis: Found it
<rvr> morphis: Another question. The test plan only shows instructions to test in mako. Would it be possible to test in krillin or arale?
<morphis> rvr: you mean for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/319?
<rvr> morphis: Yes
<morphis> That only updates the kernels for mako and flo
<morphis> krillin and arale are not ready yet
<morphis> and as long as the kernel isn't updated for both the test plan doesn't work on them
<rvr> morphis: I see
<nerochiaro> cihelp: seems like this MR is having some infrastructure problems: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/3313/console
<psivaa> nerochiaro: yea, looking at a similar problem
<nerochiaro> psivaa: ok, thanks. will you re-run the job on that MR when done, then ?
<psivaa> nerochiaro: ack
<Saviq> davmor2, do we need to do anything to get a silo on your guys's radar, or do you just monitor the QA Ready set of requests/
<Saviq> +Shift
<davmor2> Saviq: it's all handled on the bileto system we have a bot that creates the tickets from there
<davmor2> Saviq: the bit that says QA required I think you flip to Ready for QA and then the ticket is created if everything else is correct.
<Saviq> davmor2, ok, so it didn't
<jdstrand> jibel: hey, regarding ota6 slowness. I have an arale and was seeing these issues (not so much the dialer, but unresponsiveness, etc)
<Saviq> davmor2, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/285
<jdstrand> jibel: I saw http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/115.commitlog's qtdeclarative-opensource-src (5.4.1-1ubuntu10) which talked about memory leaks. since I was seeing the browser go white, I was thinking that maybe it was getting OOMd
<Saviq> and there's 3 cards for 317 now...
<jdstrand> jibel: so I went from stable to rc-proposed and the phone is usable again. I did this on Saturday, so before the last two images
<jdstrand> jibel: it is important to note that I have no idea what the actual problem was, but rc-proposed from friday is a significant improvement over stable. I don't know if it will help the people on the list either of course
<jdstrand> significant improvement for *me* that is
<davmor2> Saviq: just asked jibel about that
<jibel> Saviq, kgunn seems the bot went mad on bzoltan's landing request. I'll have a look.
<kgunn> jibel: thanks
<alf_> psivaa: Hi! I noticed that all packaging failures were on mako-08, and all passes were not on mako-08. That's suspicious... perhaps mako-08 needs a reflash?
<alf_> psivaa: (this is regarding mir-mediumtests-runner-mako job failures)
<psivaa> alf_: yes, mako-08 and mako-12 are giving similar troubles. having to flash them before running the tests
<alf_> psivaa: thanks
<bzoltan> jibel:  did I do something wrong?
<bzoltan> jibel:  I have top approved that MR
<jibel> bzoltan,  you did nothing wrong, the bot keep crashing on your request and stopped adding cards, I'll have a look
<jibel> bzoltan, the trello bot
<jibel> jdstrand, crash reporting is one of the reason of the slowness but likely not the only one. OOM might be another. In previous OTA the phone didn't boot at all when there were lot of crash files.
<jdstrand> jibel: yeah, I was following the thread. so there is fixing how we crash report and also fixing what is crashing :) all I can say is that something in rc-proposed is better for me
<kgunn> jibel: hmmm...silo 14 still not listed on the qa trello
<jibel> kgunn, bot is still broken
<jibel> kgunn, actually it's exploding on silo 14 :)
<jibel> ah double \n
<jibel> fixed
<davmor2> jibel: blame Saviq it works for me
<jibel> davmor2, actually I blame robru for moving from a nice data structure to free text
<davmor2> jibel: but blaming Saviq is far more fun he just kinda goes meh
<jibel> kgunn, silo 14 is on the board https://trello.com/c/diqsa4vu/2273-285-ubuntu-landing-014-unity-system-compositor-unity-api-unity8-qtmir-mir-mzanetti-saviq-bregma
<mzanetti> ta :)
<psivaa> alf_: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-mediumtests-runner-mako/6535/consoleText appears to have gone passed the flashing issues and seeing some legit failures
<psivaa> nerochiaro: https://code.launchpad.net/~uriboni/webbrowser-app/topsite-previews/+merge/269771 also has some test failures unrelated to the infrastructure
<psivaa> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/3324/
<rvr> morphis: There is a problem with silo 19. The device type is still a computer.
<rvr> kenvandine: If back, check silo 9 card
<kenvandine> rvr, i'm here, i can't reproduce it on my mako
<kenvandine> going to try on my arale soon
<kenvandine> rvr, however, if that's happening it's mostly likely a bug in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<kenvandine> all that button does is switch to that plugin
<kenvandine> might be a race with going back and forth there
<rvr> mardy: ^ What do you think?
<rvr> mardy: https://trello.com/c/6gNZ80NI/2250-293-ubuntu-landing-009-ubuntu-system-settings-ken-vandine
<kenvandine> i'd be surprised if it was device specific, but i've tried many times on my mako and couldn't repro it
<mardy> rvr: you mean that the Accounts item disappears?
<kenvandine> says it becomes unresponsive too
<kenvandine> mardy, this landing just adds a button to switch to the accounts plugin
<mardy> kenvandine: could it be that there's a memory leak?
<kenvandine> possible
<mardy> kenvandine: that could explain why it's device specific :-)
<mardy> rvr: you could check the memory usage, whether it's growing
<rvr> mardy: The page appears blank
<rvr> mardy: Just the title, but no content
<rvr> mardy: And cannot go back
<kenvandine> ok, i did repro it on my arale
<kenvandine> pretty easily
<bregma> fginther, the recent CI setup for our Libertine project doesn't seem to work, have we done something wrong (we changed the development target branch in the project to the one targeted by CI)?
<kenvandine> mardy, it does the same thing the about plugin does to take you to the updates page
<mardy> rvr, kenvandine: can either of you pleae write me a quick mail with the relevant links? I'll have a look at it tomorrow
<kenvandine> mardy, sure
<kenvandine> sent
<fginther> bregma, it looks like the branch alias changed and there is no longer a lp:libertine/devel. This just requires a change to job configuration to look at lp:libertine instead.
<bregma> fginther, I figured as much
<morphis> rvr: that is fine, the other silo which fixes that isn't landed yet
<morphis> rvr: see https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/296
<morphis> rvr: sorry, was confused ..
<morphis> rvr: can you describe more what you see?
<morphis> rvr: and please do a ps axu | grep bluetoothd on your device
<fginther> bregma, ci is now watching lp:libertine.
<bregma> fginther, thanks, we'll test it at the next opportunity
<rvr> morphis: The type of the (bluetooth) device is not a phone, but a computer. And apparently the silo changed that.
<rvr> morphis: When I see mako with another device via Bluetooth, it stills shows the icon of a computer, not a phone.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-09-09
<veebers> robru: hey, you around perchance?
<robru> veebers: maybe, what's up?
<veebers> robru: awesome :-) Hey, I'm trying to remember from ages, canonical/ubuntu has CDNs setup for the likes of Angular etc. right? I'm wondering where to find that info
<veebers> robru: I'm hoping there is bootstrap all setup and ready to consume
<robru> veebers: i think you're right but i don't remember the answer. If you read the source of requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com it'll show where it's sourcing angular from
<veebers> robru: coolio, cheers :-)
<robru> veebers: as i recall if you need to add to it you have to commit to lp:ubuntu-assets but branching it is 15GBs so it's quite the chore to download
<Mirv> mornings
<veebers> robru: yeah, that rings a bell :-P I'm hoping the have a generic CDN. If not there are others to use initially
<robru> veebers: yeah. Good luck
<robru> Mirv: goodnight ;-)
<veebers> robru: heh cheers
<Mirv> robru: a good choice! :)
<morphis> robru: there seems to be a problem with the comment function in the citrain dashboard; clicking the comment button doesn't show the comment as being added directly which lead me to add one twice (see https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/270)
<robru> morphis: I'm not sure how that could be, it refreshes the page after posting a comment which should load the new comment. There used to be a race condition there but i remember fixing it.
<morphis> it didn't happen here
<robru> morphis: can you file a bug against lp:bileto? The button should dim after clicking it, i implemented that for the save button, forgot to connect it to the comment button
<morphis> and I could open the comment box again and the same text was still in there
<morphis> robru: sure
<robru> morphis: when in doubt reload the page
<morphis> yeah :)
<anpok_> trainguards: I tested 21 and it works as expected, and fails where it should fail.. Am I allowed to fill out and build the publish jenkins job?
<Mirv> anpok_: no, you can just mark it as ready for publishing, which currently is the status "Publish without QA". it will then show up in our radar. the status namings will be clarified a bit once there's some consensus on which kind of wordings make sense.
<Mirv> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess#The_QA_Signoff_Status_field
<anpok_> Mirv: ah ok .. got confused thought there was a single sign-off button
<morphis> rvr: basically the issue was that the device class was stored in /var/lib/bluetooth/<mac>/config and had a higher priority than the one coming from /etc/bluetooth/touch.conf
<morphis> so migrating to something else was impossible
<rvr> morphis: Oh, I see
<morphis> however that doesn't happen in all situations
<rvr> morphis: Cool, now it shows as mobile
<morphis> rvr: great!
<morphis> rvr: what does not pass with "BLUETOOTH DISCOVERABILITY (RADIO): FAIL."?
<rvr> morphis: I'll fix that. It took a while for the device to be unlisted.
<morphis> rvr: ok
<rvr> morphis: Approving silo 19
<morphis> rvr: thanks!
<Mirv> nice to have lxc-android-config now in the train!
<popey> cihelp: is there some reason this won't merge? https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/notes-app/fix-non-starting/+merge/270425 (I realise it failed ci, but I marked it merged, shouldn't it CI autoland?)
<psivaa> popey: you'd probably mark it as 'Approved' not 'Merged'
<popey> oh
<popey> psivaa: it was already approved but didn't merge
<psivaa> popey: ok, i dont see any autolanding jobs for notes-app ?
<psivaa> was this requested?
<popey> hm
<popey> psivaa: this is an old app, should have been autolanding forever?
<popey> i see jenkins was previously building it fine http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/notes-app-click/
<popey> stopped back in july. Did something break?
<psivaa> The last change in https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/notes-app/trunk was in July
<popey> right, and I made a change yesterday
<psivaa> popey: I can not figure how they were landing before, but there is no 'generic-land' job tied to any of the notes-app jobs at present.
<psivaa> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/notes-app-click gets only triggered when there is a landing to lp:notes-app
<psivaa> which hasn't happened for your change
<psivaa> I'll ask how this was landing before when fginther comes online
<popey> k, thanks
<kenvandine> mardy, any luck with the problem we found in silo 9?
<Mirv> jhodapp: bug #1493851 is now the "early warning" requested. I've backported "what went into Qt 5.6" to our Qt 5.5 packages so therefore the bug is filed now.
<ubot5> bug 1493851 in media-hub (Ubuntu) "Port to upstreamed versions of QML Playlist and Audio Role" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1493851
<Mirv> jhodapp: fix the bug description / packages as needed
<jhodapp> Mirv, what do you mean?
<Mirv> jhodapp: you mentioned that something is slightly different in those patches compared to our overlay version, needing changes, and that you need an early warning?
<jhodapp> Mirv, oh, actually I believe I mentioned that to you because of the audio role patches...they were modified and the list of possible audio roles are different from what we have vs what actually landed for 5.6
<Mirv> jhodapp: ah, so it was audio roles only, ok.
<jhodapp> Mirv, yeah, qtubuntu-media should fail to compile with 5.6 installed
<anpok_> cihelp: we need help with one of our CI jobs: mir-android-vivid-i386-build, we would need another package installed prior to executing
<Mirv> jhodapp: can you quickly change the bug so that it reflects the correct package(s) affected etc?
<jhodapp> sure
<Mirv> thanks
<fginther> anpok_, which package?
<anpok_> fginther: didnt expect you... multistrap - I did extend the cross compile script to also pull packages from stable-phone ppa.
<fginther> anpok_, ack, we'll get it updated
<oSoMoN> trainguards: I added a branch to silo 21, so it needs a reconfigure, I don’t remember whether I can do that myself?
<anpok_> fginther: thx
<fginther> psivaa, popey, autolanding for lp:notes-app has been handled by the ci-train since Jan 2014 (had to do some bzr repo digging to find that)
<psivaa> fginther: ohh, ack, thanks for the information.
<Mirv> oSoMoN: you can, just click assign
<oSoMoN> Mirv, ah, thanks
<mardy> kenvandine: no, sorry, I couldn't spend much time on it
<mardy> kenvandine: do you see anything suspicious in the logs when that happens?
<kenvandine> mardy, i'll look
<kenvandine> mardy, nothing logged
<kenvandine> this time though it took several tries to reproduce it
<kenvandine> several actually means 6 or 7 times
<kenvandine> yesterday it was reliably the 3rd time
<mardy> kenvandine: I couldn't try your branch, but I tried the "about this phone"->updates step which you said being similar, and I didn't reproduce it
<kenvandine> mardy, yeah, we can't reproduce it with the updates page
<kenvandine> only with online-accounts
<mardy> kenvandine: and you see an empty accounts page, at some point?
<kenvandine> yeah
<mardy> kenvandine: with no title even?
<kenvandine> and non-responsive
<kenvandine> no, there is a title
<kenvandine> <Accounts
<kenvandine> < being the back action
<kenvandine> which doesn't respond
<kenvandine> no items in the list
<mardy> kenvandine: can you check with top, whether it's doing something?
<kenvandine> i suspect that page never loads
<kenvandine> nope, idle
<mardy> kenvandine: or maybe it's frozen because it crashed and apport is collecting logs?
<kenvandine> i don't have any crash files since last week
<kenvandine> nothing from settings either
<popey> fgimenez: psivaa okay, thanks.
<fgimenez> popey, probably for fginther ^ :)
<popey> duh, yes.
<kenvandine> mardy, rvr: it's racy
<mardy> kenvandine: tell me more :-)
<rvr> kenvandine: mardy: The first time I saw the issue, it was the second time I opened the page
<kenvandine> mardy, if the first time i switch to accounts, i wait 10 seconds or so
<kenvandine> before backing out
<kenvandine> i can't reproduce it anymore
<rvr> But I needed around four tries the next time
<kenvandine> but if the first time i switch i back out quickly
<kenvandine> i can reproduce it
<kenvandine> so the first time the panel loads, it seems to need enough time to finish
<kenvandine> or something
<mardy> kenvandine: can you try again, but from the System Settings main page? I mean, opening Accounts from there and going back
<mardy> a few times
<kenvandine> mardy, i did, it doesn't seem to behave the same
<kenvandine> not sure why
<mardy> kenvandine: in line 67 here: https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/security-ui-tweaks/+merge/268625, can you try adding a second parameter:
<mardy> kenvandine: {plugin: upPlugin, pluginManager: pluginManager}
<kenvandine> sure
<mardy> kenvandine: well, actually it shouldn't make a difference
<mardy> it might, though :-)
<kenvandine> mardy, well... that did seem to work
<kenvandine> mardy, i can't seem to reproduce it with that
<mardy> kenvandine: it's beyond comprehension, I'm afraid :-)
<mardy> kenvandine: the online accounts page is not using those variables, but the ItemPage base class is
<mardy> kenvandine: however, it's using the "plugin" only in its "title" property, which Online Accounts overrides; so I'm a bit surprised that it makes a difference
<kenvandine> rvr, i'm adding that fix to the silo
<rvr> kenvandine: Cool
<kenvandine> jgdx, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/app_permissions_online_accounts/+merge/270548
<rvr> ping me when ready and I'll recheck it
<kenvandine> mardy, it's even weirder that no matter how hard i try, i can't repro it on mako
<kenvandine> mardy, or if you could review it
<kenvandine> mardy, i also renamed the variables to make more sense for online-accounts
<mardy> kenvandine: +1
<kenvandine> mardy, thanks!
<kenvandine> rvr, silo 9 rebuilt with that branch
<rvr> kenvandine: Thanks.
<Laney> do I have to assign again after editing the list of MPs?
 * Laney screams
<robru> Laney: yes, but not for much longer, I'm working on that. is that all that's wrng?
<fginther> anpok, any idea what is going on here? http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/mir-android-vivid-i386-build-test/47/console? multistrap is installed as a i386 package early on, but it can't be found when the cross-compile-chroot runs
<robru> kenvandine: mterry: whoever's around, can I get a packaging ack & publish for https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-010-2-publish/79/
<anpok> fginther: ah no it is working correctly
<anpok> my fault
<anpok> somehow
<anpok> because I added multistrap to the build dependencies, and there is no multistrap inside the armhf archive on ports.ubuntu.com it fails now.
<robru> kenvandine: mterry: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-014-2-publish/118/ also this one please
<kenvandine> robru, looking
<robru> kenvandine: thanks
<anpok> fginther: pushing a fix - should work then
<anpok> thx
<fginther> anpok, thx, retesting
<kenvandine> robru, published
<robru> kenvandine: great, thanks
<kenvandine> np
<fginther> anpok, Thanks, that fixed works. The job has been updated now to add the necessary dependencies and your MP has been restarted.
<Laney> robru: I was screaming at the multiple failures :)
<Laney> not your fault
<robru> ah
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-09-10
<Mirv> mornings
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: good morning, is there an ETA for silo 23 validation?
<mzanetti> trainguards, in bileto I can't find the link to the adt results if something is hanging in the proposed pocket, can you point me to it?
<robru> mzanetti: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<mzanetti> robru, good morning
<mzanetti> robru, in the dashboard, the link would directly bring me to the packages I'm trying to land. can we have that back in bileto?
<robru> mzanetti: yeah, please file a bug about this in lp:bileto
<robru> (1am here, I'll get to it tomorrow)
<Mirv> mzanetti: true, that would be useful
<mzanetti> Mirv, hey, looking at unity8/qtmir adt logs but don't really understand what's going wrong. bootest has some issue. have you seen this before?
<jibel> oSoMoN, likely today
<oSoMoN> jibel, cool, thanks!
<Mirv> mzanetti: I don't know what's the current status of boottests, they have had non landing related problems in the past. but seeing that the latest unity8 job was started by francis manually, at least they have been looking at it. let's ping ci_help if they can understand about the boottests more. all I see is that adt-run was Killed in the log.
<mzanetti> ah ok... so you would agree that it rather looks like a system failure than some real regression in the branches we're trying to land?
<Mirv> ogra_: it seems there was some action on wily image side this morning? (I see 20150910.changes, although empty)
<Mirv> mzanetti: I'd say there's no reason to assume there's something wrong in the landing before we know more.
<Mirv> mzanetti: and probably highly likely it's a system failure
<mzanetti> ok :)
<Mirv> oh, I didn't ping cihelp. now I did :) unity8/qtmir boottest failures.
<psivaa> Mirv: now, you have :)
<Laney> is it okay to upload livecd-rootfs and lxc-android-config to wily and then spin an image?
<Laney> or is there some better way to QA changes to this?
<Mirv> Laney: ogra_ knows a trick to test at least the latter, but not sure about livecd-rootfs. note that lxc-android-config just joined the train, so landing via MP preferable.
<Mirv> and hmm the previous landing is stuck in proposed similar to unity8/qtmir
<Laney> good old boottest
<oSoMoN> ogra_, or anyone familiar with how touch images are built, it looks like oxide 1.8.4 from the overlay PPA takes precedence over oxide 1.9.1 that is in the -security and -updates pockets, how can we ensure that the images get the latest version? Does this require a seed update, or copying oxide to the overlay PPA?
<oSoMoN> (note that we should wait for oxide 1.9.2 to be out in any case, as 1.9.1 has a critical issue that breaks all webapps)
<Mirv> oSoMoN: you will need to land to overlay PPA. overlay PPA "always wins", so that a normal 15.04 update can't break touch image. only packages that are not in overlay PPA at all get automatic updates from 15.04.
<Mirv> oSoMoN: so in this case for example webapps didn't get broken :)
<Mirv> oSoMoN: QA will also want to verify it normally
<oSoMoN> Mirv, ok, thanks
<Mirv> heh, right, that needs fixing
<Mirv> finally, done
<mzanetti> Mirv, do you know whom to ping about the boottest issue?
<mzanetti> oh... I just see you (accidentally) did already :)
<Mirv> mzanetti: my best guess would be fginther since he was poking the jobs yesterday
<Laney> do you mean lxc-android-config?
<Mirv> I guess he means unity8/qtmir boottest failures
<mzanetti> Laney, sorry, missed that, yes. I mean unity8/qtmir boottest
<pstolowski> robru, hey, what's the issue with silo 10? is it just upload permission problem now?
<jibel> fginther, do you know why http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Wily/view/BootTest/job/wily-boottest-apport/19/ fails
<jibel> cihelp ^
<rvr> kenvandine: Approving silo 9
<kenvandine> rvr, thx
<fginther> jibel, looking
<rvr> oSoMoN: bzoltan: In silo 23 (ui-toolkit), there is also a modification to webbrowser-app, anything special to check?
<oSoMoN> rvr, only that context menus work as expected (they are dismissed when clicking an action), and that autopilot tests all pass
<rvr> 1. The webbrowser-app failures were all caused by the the direct usage of AbstarctButton object type from the AP tests.
<rvr> The https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/webbrowser-app/UCAbstractButton/+merge/270369 patch fixed it and the browser.sh/browser.logs provides the extra tests.
<rvr> Nice
<jhodapp> davmor2, is there a delay between marking something as ready for QA in bileto until it shows up in the QA Trello board?
<jibel> jhodapp, 10 minutes max
<jibel> jhodapp, which ticket?
<jhodapp> jibel, ok, I just marked silo 55 as ready for QA
<jhodapp> jibel, I want to make sure whomever ends up testing it speaks with me first before testing it...there's some specifics they need to know about first
<robru> jhodapp: that's what the Test Plan field is for ;-)
<jhodapp> robru, yes indeed, but there's more to it than that for this one :)
<jibel> jhodapp, you can add a comment in bileto, most of the time the person doing the verification reads it :)
<jhodapp> yeah I did, but I insist, they really need to speak with me
<pstolowski> robru, hello, have you seen my earlier query?
<robru> pstolowski: no, what?
<rvr> mzanetti: The "reboot" button in the power dialog is now grey instead of green. Do you know who can confirm that's intended and not a regression?
<pstolowski> robru,  what's the issue with silo 10? is it just upload permission problem now? all good with packaging?
<fginther> Mirv, robru, in case anybody asks, the devices used for boottest have gone into a bad state and need to be manually recovered. A handful of recent tests failed because if the device problems and will be retested once the devices are working again. Let us know if there are any packages that need priority.
<robru> fginther: thanks
<robru> pstolowski: it needs packaging ack
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: OTA-6 final freeze in effect, but the vivid-overlay landing gates opened. sil2100 away, small trainguard gap between EEST & RDT (robru daylight saving time) timezones, boottest devices have fallen over - test failures will be retried
<robru> kenvandine: if you're around can you ack & publish this one? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-010-2-publish/79/ thx
<pstolowski> robru, k, thanks
<robru> you're welcome
<kenvandine> robru, looking
<robru> thanks
<kenvandine> -Package: libunity-scopes1.0
<kenvandine> +Package: libunity-scopes3
<kenvandine> with no replaces/conflicts for libunity-scopes1.0
<kenvandine> which exists in wily
<kenvandine> not sure about that
<bzoltan> rvr: oSoMoN: the AP tests I have copied to the usual place .. all good
<kenvandine> is that package in the overlay?
<rvr> bzoltan: Great
<rvr> kenvandine: Yesterday I approved a unity-scopes-api silo
<kenvandine> so the libunity-scopes1.0 binary is in the overlay ppa?
<kenvandine> ah, no it isn't
<mzanetti> rvr, that's intended. there was a bug that the old one was looking like a "tricolor", so design took out some colors
<rvr> mzanetti: Cool, thanks!
<kenvandine> robru, it's a nack from me
<kenvandine> robru, there needs to be a replaces/conflicts for the binaries that landed in wily that aren't built anymore
<robru> kenvandine: ok, thanks
<kenvandine> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-api/1.0.1+15.10.20150826-0ubuntu1
<kenvandine> there are a few binaries in wily that aren't in this package
<rvr> oSoMoN: The font size of the context menu looks small in arale
<pstolowski> kenvandine, hey, can you give an example? do you mean e.g. libunity-scopes-qt0.1 vs libunity-scopes-qt0.2_1.0.1 ?
<rvr> bzoltan: oSoMoN: Approving silo 23
<robru> bregma: uh? why doesn't 41 need QA? it's dual
<bregma> it's also not used in any image
<robru> hm
<robru> ok
<robru> kenvandine: here's a simpler one if you can please ;-) https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-041-2-publish/12/
<robru> kenvandine: and another one? ;-) https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-023-2-publish/39/
<bzoltan> wow robru is not authorized?
<robru> bzoltan: new rules
<robru> I am powerless
<bzoltan> rvr:  cool, thank you
<bzoltan> robru:  I told you to be nice and kind :)
<robru> bzoltan: I can only upload if there's no packaging diff, "not authorized" is the new "packaging changes need manual ack"
<bzoltan> robru: I see... we need a jedi for that
<robru> bzoltan: yes. I pinged kenvandine but he's a bit swamped I'm sure
<rvr> jgdx: Silo 15 has a merge proposal which needs review
<jgdx> rvr, which one?
<jgdx> on my list all of them are approved
<rvr> jgdx: https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/allow-insecure-hotspot/+merge/269671
<rvr> jgdx: But I see it was already approved
<fginther> Saviq, anpok, does the unity8 currently in proposed-migration require mir updates? The unity8 boottest is failing because the shell doesn't come up (but it is possible to adb shell in). It does work installing everything from the -proposed pocket
<kenvandine> robru, sure, i'll look
<bzoltan> kenvandine:  thank you!
<kenvandine> robru, ^^ what's that exception?
<robru> kenvandine: uh
<robru> kenvandine: can you try it again? that shouldn't happen
<kenvandine> exceptions should never happen :)
<robru> kenvandine: I just did a rollout, maybe you caught something halfway
<kenvandine> robru, boom
<bzoltan> robru: kenvandine: thank you boys :) good job
<robru> kenvandine: oh, well the test plan field is empty in bileto ;-)
<robru> odd, that error should be printed nicer than that
<kenvandine> bzoltan, np
<robru> hang on a second guys, disk issue
<kenvandine> robru, well i acked the packaging changes... let me know if you need me to publish it later
<robru> kenvandine: yeah I will
<kenvandine> thx
<robru> kenvandine: ok can you publish now?
<robru> bfiller: sorry, in the middle of a rollout, hold off for a sec and retry a bit later
<bfiller> robru: ok
<robru> bfiller: ok I retried it: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-046-1-build/71/consoleFull
<robru> hopefully that one works
<pmcgowan> jibel, is someone grabbing silo 55? very anxious for that one
<kenvandine> robru, i can try
<robru> kenvandine: it should work now
<kenvandine> robru, seems to be working
<robru> kenvandine: seems to be stalled, oh god what have i done
<robru> kenvandine: it's stuck at "writing packagelist", which should be done in microseconds, it literaly just writes a short text file. the fact that it's been running for over 4 minutes is horrifying
<robru> kenvandine: can you cancel it and try again
<robru> hopefully that's just some kind of fluke, because I didn't really change that part of the code... also if there was a bug there it should just raise an exception, I can't imagine why it would block like that
<robru> kenvandine: can you publish with DEBUG checked?
<robru> kenvandine: or apparently it's fine
<robru> kenvandine: nm about retrying, thanks for your patience
<awe_> robru, when you get a chance could you take a peek at the latest build failure for ofono?
<awe_> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/338
<robru> awe_: bash: ./debian/rules: Permission denied
<awe_> yea, trying to figure out how that happened
<awe_> the permissions didn't get changed
<awe_> they're the same in the trunk branch and mp
<robru> awe_: I just branched your branch and the debian/rules file is not executable. I don't know how it happened but you're going to want to chmod 755 it
<awe_> that said, the executable bit isn't set, so maybe an update on the builder side caused this to get caught?
<awe_> ok, will update it
<awe_> maybe it got changed in the last update
<robru> awe_: I dunno, if it worked before without being set executable that's a fluke, debian/rules is expected to be executable
<awe_> ack
<awe_> thanks
<robru> awe_: you're welcome
<bzoltan> robru:  would you be so kind to assist thesilo35's landing?
<robru> bzoltan: you're trying to merge it before it's landed?
<bzoltan> robru: :D yes
<robru> bzoltan: generally that's not recommended but if you want to do that you need to check FORCE to skip the version check
<bzoltan> robru:  actually i would prefer to properly land it first
<robru> bzoltan: so what's stopping you from landing properly?
<bzoltan> robru: "bzoltan is missing the Job/Build permission"
<robru> bzoltan: on what job?
<bzoltan> robru: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-035-2-publish/build
<robru> bzoltan: So what you're really trying to say is that you want me to publish the silo?
<bzoltan> robru: Yes :) Sorry  for confusing
<robru> bzoltan: ok, we'll see if I can
<robru> bzoltan: ok, should be good to go then
<awe_> robru, ofono failed again... this time it's a single unit test failing on wily for 5/6 arches;  I can't reproduce the failure using a wily sbuild.  Is there any way to get at other build artifacts in a PPA ( eg. the file test-suite.log )?
<robru> awe_: uh, I don't have any special access to the PPA, but if there's a file generated in the source tree at source-package-build-time I might be able to fetch it from jenkins.
<robru> awe_: what's the file called?
<awe_> test-suite.log
<robru> awe_: in the source root?
<awe_> nah, it's generated during the binary build
<awe_> this is gonna be a fun one ot find
<awe_> s/ot/to/
<robru> awe_: yeah you'd have to change your packaging to include that file in a deb to be able to get it from the PPA then. or maybe ping a launchpad person to poke at that
<awe_> k, thanks
<robru> awe_: you're welcome
<bzoltan> robru:  thank you .. there were so many automatization recently :) that i almost thought that I can trigger a publishing process and then the trainguards just need to ack it :)
<robru> bzoltan: that may happen one day soon... it's all coming together
<robru> kenvandine: another packaging ack pls? ^ ;-)
<kenvandine> robru, looking
<robru> thanks
<kenvandine> robru, done
<robru> kenvandine: great, thanks
<kgunn> trainguards unity8 seems stuck in proposed still from silo14, is that still being worked...see bootest retry but manually aborted
<robru> fginther: ^^ boottest love?
<fginther> kgunn, I posted a question about unity8 to Saviq and anpok earlier. Tested by itself, the UI does not come up when testing unity8. It does work when the rest of silo 14 is added.  Is that expected and will these all migrate together?
<kgunn> fginther: yes, all of silo14 needed to go together
<fginther> kgunn, thanks, I'll get them unblocked then
<kgunn> fginther: thank you!
<kgunn> oh and yeah Saviq is on vacation
<jhodapp> robru, is it possible to have a silo depend on another for building - e.g. silo A has a package that silo B needs as a prereq to build, but it's not appropriate to put the MRs for B into A
<robru> jhodapp: it may be possible with manual futzing but I'd have to check into that. Why aren't the MPs appropriate in the same silo? Sure sounds like it should all be in the same silo if it depends on the other to even build.
<jhodapp> robru, well they only depend on each other because the version number got bumped because of an interface change
<jhodapp> robru, but that's the only relationship they have, they definitely belong in separate landings
<robru> jhodapp: what makes you think they are definitely separate? There isn't a limit on how big a silo can be.
<robru> Hah
<jhodapp> robru, because one silo has a scope of fixing MPRIS only which is what bumped the version number, and the other has nothing to do with MPRIS
<jhodapp> could they technically land together, sure, but functionally it'd be inappropriate
<robru> jhodapp: so the thing is, I can add PPA dependencies the way you describe, but it's quite a manual thing, it's not something you can define in the request.
<robru> jhodapp: and then it becomes super important for me to remember to undo that change when you're done
<jhodapp> robru, yeah not a huge deal and I know it's a niche circumstance, but was curious enough to ask :)
<jhodapp> as soon as silo 55 lands this is a non-issue
<robru> jhodapp: so generally it's gonna be a lot easier (for me, heh) if you just put them in the same silo, or land one and wait for it to complete before building the second
<jhodapp> robru, I blame davmor2 ;p
<jhodapp> he needs to hurry up and test silo 55
<robru> ah, qa ;-)
<robru> jhodapp: oh, I suppose an easier thing would be to just copy the necessary packages from the original silo into the new silo, and then delete them later before publishing
<robru> then I don't have to remember to undo PPA changes.
<robru> jhodapp: lemme know if you want me to do that, what packages from what silo to what silo
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-09-11
<Mirv> morning
<robru> Mirv: heya. I rolled out some big train changes today, had some hiccups but it mostly seems fine. There's a major performance regression in the publish and merge jobs, it scared me at first but it seems to be working at least. I'll investigate that tomorrow. I'll be up for a couple more hours, please ping me if anything horrible explodes and I'll take a look
<Mirv> robru: ok! sounds manageable.
<Mirv> robru: ^ a publishing went just fine at least
<robru> Mirv: cool
<Mirv> robru: I'm getting https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/6125/console after the first assigning failed
<Mirv> it's not really assigned
<Mirv> not sure if this is a new bug or if it's the first time I forgot first to add the test plan before trying to assign a silo..
<Mirv> but it feels like some bit gets incorrectly set ie the check for test plan setting is done too late or the changes are not resetted when it's noticed that a test plan is missing and assigning should be aborted
<Mirv> with debug https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/6126/console
<Mirv> I left now the https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/332 alone for debugging and created a new request which assigned fine.
<Mirv> robru: interesting, the plot thickens. assigning the new silo warned that the package is already in "silo 014" - which is nowhere to be seen. so the 332 assigning-aborting-on-no-testplan really did something half the way.
<Mirv> robru: anyway, no worries for the moment, but it's a bit borken at the moment.
<robru> Mirv: oh hrm just saw this now
<robru> Mirv: can you file a bug? With the debug log
<robru> Mirv: there wouldn't be anything "half way" on the Jenkins side, assignment is determined by a single file, so technically the silo assigned. The bug is just that it didn't say the siloname in bileto
<robru> Mirv: interesting chicken and egg, the object enforcing those field requirements only loads after the assignment is made. Not sure if i should just suppress the checks at assignment time or perhaps catch the error and delete the assignment file...
<Mirv> robru: I'm filing a bug, ok
<robru> Mirv: tomorrow I'll focus on bug fixing, too scary to make big changes on a Friday before vacation ;-)
<Mirv> robru: ok :) bug #1494628 for your tomorrow then. have a great holiday!
<ubot5> bug 1494628 in Bileto "Silo configured "half way" after an error about lack of test plan" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1494628
<robru> Mirv: thanks
<Mirv> jibel: joining?
<ogra_> Mirv, i dont think your search includes the right things ... try https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bugs?field.tag=hotfix6
<Mirv> ogra_: oh! I thought https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1491566 would be on that list but seems not
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1491566 in Canonical System Image "Shell not responsive after an incoming SMS" [Critical,Confirmed]
<nerochiaro> cihelp: hi, any idea why pretty much all the tests fail on this MR when they were successful before ? it could really be a mistake in the code, but they seem to run fine locally: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/3357/
<psivaa> nerochiaro: do you have a link for the passing job for me?
<nerochiaro> psivaa: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-vivid-armhf/4041/
<Mirv> robru: go. to. sleep. I know you're there!
<Mirv> and thanks for the fix :)
<robru> Mirv: no I'm not here you're imaginging it
<robru> Mirv: you're welcome.
<robru> Mirv: it should appear in production in 20 minutes. I tested it in staging so I'm confident nothing will explode.
<psivaa> nerochiaro: Isn't a different job, one is running on mako and the other is on a cyclops node?
<nerochiaro> psivaa: let me find the link to the right one, sorry
<nerochiaro> psivaa: this should be the passing one on mako http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/3303 sorry for the noise
<psivaa> nerochiaro: np, thanks for the link, let me take a look
<morphis> Mirv: don't remember well, was there something more to change for a component to get it build with MPs in a silo?
<Mirv> morphis: more than what?
<morphis> bluez wasn't handled with MPs yet
<morphis> I changed that and now ready to use MPs and want to test that with citrain
<Mirv> morphis: so the first requirement is that there's an upstream project for it on LP, but Bluez is not developed by Ubuntu or on LP
<morphis> so I was just wondering if there is anything more than adding a MP to the request
<morphis> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~bluetooth/bluez/vivid-phone-overlay
<morphis> that should be the baseline
<Mirv> morphis: it seems https://launchpad.net/bluez is registered though
<Mirv> morphis: I think that since it's reserved for upstream's usage and not us, we can't take it (and we don't have permissions to do so)
<morphis> Mirv: and what is with lp:~bluetooth/bluez/vivid-phone-overlay when I created MPs against that one?
<morphis> Mirv: ofono does that similar: see https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/338
<Mirv> morphis: we can check what happens if we add ci-train-bot to ~bluetooth
<Mirv> morphis: right, sounds good!
<Mirv> morphis: so, since you're an admin, please add ci-train-bot to https://launchpad.net/~bluetooth/+members
<morphis> dlne
<morphis> s/dlne/done/
<Mirv> morphis: and then you can try to add  https://code.launchpad.net/~bluetooth/bluez/mer-patches/+merge/270782 to landing
<morphis> I need a new silo for that and can't reuse one with a manually upload package, right?
<Mirv> morphis: if you also added https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/InlinePackaging .bzr-builddb to it
<Mirv> morphis: you can reuse, just remove it from the manual upload packages and add the MP
<morphis> ok
<morphis> let me try that
<morphis> Mirv: ok, looks like I need to get rid of all the quilt patches etc
<Mirv> morphis: hmm, right.
<psivaa> nerochiaro: so a rerun also is seeing the same failures, i see _usr_bin_webbrowser-app.32011.crash inside the device
<psivaa> also _usr_bin_gdb.0.crash
<nerochiaro> psivaa: ok, let me investigate that
<psivaa> nerochiaro: ack
<Mirv> jibel: FYI I've documented a total hang I've experience with OTA-5 and OTA-6 at bug #1494692 now that I got it again
<ubot5> bug 1494692 in mir (Ubuntu) "Total hang of the krillin with a graphics artifact" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1494692
<Mirv> unfortunately not possible to adb in during the hang so not possible to trace any process or such
<jibel> Mirv, you cannot even ssh?
<Mirv> jibel: so ssh would be enabled by default when developer mode is enabled? that actually counters my trust in using the dev mode, the 4-digit pin-code is not really nice enough if there's a wide open ssh running..
<Mirv> (on a personal phone)
<davmor2> Mirv: no device has to be unlocked again
<Mirv> davmor2: do you mean ssh port is open when the device has screen on / not in lock screen, otherwise closed?
<davmor2> Mirv: only works via phablet-shell you have to enable ssh otherwise
<davmor2> Mirv: and only over cable
<jibel> after I used phablet-shell once and it copied my keys to the phone, I can ssh to the phone locked or unlocked. I don't remember I did anything else.
<Mirv> davmor2: right, but that needs adb too?
<davmor2> Mirv: no that uses ssh, but should be block the same as adb iirc
<Mirv> davmor2: uses ssh, but it requires adb to forward the ssh port in the first place etc?
<davmor2> Mirv: so if the screen isn't unlocked there is no connection, I could be wrong on that though
<Mirv> hmm, it starts to be a bit too open for my taste to enable that one
<jibel> davmor2, you can ssh even with the screen locked, don't you?
<jibel> and dev mode on
<Mirv> I wonder how it manages it so that the ssh is not available otherwise than via the cable
<davmor2> jibel: no
<jibel> davmor2, why can I do it then?
<davmor2> jibel: did you enable it?
<jibel> davmor2, I enabled developer mode and used phablet-shell once.
<Mirv> reading https://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/touch/2015/05/08/hacking-ubuntu-touch-part-5-adb-shell-vs-phablet-shell/ it'd sound like the ssh still usess an active adb connection for the forwarding
<jibel> Mirv, sorry but I'm currently connected to 2 phones over ssh and there is no cable between the laptop and the phones :)
<Mirv> jibel: ok, hmm
<ogra_> cables are so last century
<Mirv> so I guess the adb forward is nothing something that "uses" adb constantly, just sets ports up
<davmor2> Mirv: the ssh uses keys
<jibel> ogra_, especially on arale which is not recognized on usb
<ogra_> yup :)
<Mirv> anyway, I'm sure someone else should find the symptoms of my total hangs familiar
<Mirv> if no-one else gets them, it might be even a hw fault
<jibel> Mirv, after you rebooted is there any interesting event in syslog at the same time than the hang?
<ogra_> Mirv, android-gadget-service enable ssh
<ogra_> that gives you the non adb ssh
<jibel> Mirv, davmor2 phablet-shell enables non adb ssh and copies the ssh key
<Mirv> jibel: not really sure... attached syslog snippet from the time to he bug
<Mirv> there are a few things that sound like interesting, but have happened also before the hang and nothing unique during the 12:48 when the hang happened
<Mirv> well actually, there is mali_timeline_sync_fence_create() fail!
<Mirv> that might be it
<Mirv> jibel: thanks, I believe that might be a good indicator here
<jibel> Mirv, np, you did all the work.
<pmcgowan> what do I need to do to have update to a newer package version from a silo? its not showing as a candidate
<pmcgowan> Mirv, ^^
<pmcgowan> jibel, ^^
<Mirv> pmcgowan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LandingTeam/SiloTestingGuidelines#Install_silos_with_overlay_PPA_enabled <- nowadays the instruction there is correct. add a silo.pref file
<jibel> pmcgowan, you have to pin the silo higher than the overlay ppa
<Mirv> just change the silo number from the example
<Mirv> apt upgrade behavior changes immediately after the file is created
<jibel> pmcgowan, either use citrain tool but it'll upgrade everything in the silo, if you want to do it manually add something like
<jibel> Package: *
<jibel> Pin: release o=LP-PPA-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-048
<jibel> Pin-Priority: 1002
<pmcgowan> thanks guys I knew something changed a while back
<jibel> to /etc/apt/preferences.d/extra-ppas.pref
<pmcgowan> citrain always fails for me
<Mirv> phablet-tools-citrain package version needs to be either from wily or the vivid-overlay (20150519-0ubuntu1)
<pmcgowan> Mirv, hmm really? why isnt that package in the sdk tools ppa
<pmcgowan> all dev packages should be in sdk-team
<pmcgowan> bzoltan, ^^
<Mirv> pmcgowan: right, good point. it seems it's there for vivid, but the trusty version is too old.
<Mirv> the SDK PPA's vivid version is 15.04.20150722-0ubuntu1
<pmcgowan> the vivid version is old as well
<Mirv> let's try to building it for trusty tooo
<Mirv> it's from July, the pinning was added in May and is visible in its changelog so it does have it
<pmcgowan> ok
<pmcgowan> but lets keep it in sync, not sure what we have to do but this keeps happening
<Mirv> right
<pmcgowan> phablet-tools in general not up to date in the ppa
<Mirv> we'll update it for vivid+trusty to the latest
<Mirv> ok vivid is the latest (same contents as wily, newer date). trying to compile for trusty.
<Mirv> bzoltan: I uploaded 1.1+15.10.20150519-0ubuntu1~trusty1 to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/testing/ - let's copy SDK Release PPA after testing it for a while (made an AP for myself)
<bzoltan> Mirv: pmcgowan:  it is about staging those packages... I am testing those packages and usually I wait for big landings to test the whole chain before copying over. We were burned so many times by these tools.
<bzoltan> pmcgowan :  Mirv: the phablet tools are build from their trunk by a recipe in the Dev Tools PPA
<pmcgowan> bzoltan, what do we need to do to ensure sdk ppa always has latest phablet tools
<bzoltan> pmcgowan: If you want to to an automatic landing of the phablet-tools on each and every developers machine whenever the lp:phablet-tools trunk is updated then it should have a test plan and it should be tested from a landing silo and/or a staging repository just as any other component what is landed.
<bzoltan> pmcgowan: Without it there will be a sometimes not so comfortable gap between the lp:phablet-tools trunk and the SDK PPA
<pmcgowan> bzoltan, I just want it fixed of course
<bzoltan> pmcgowan: everybody wants quick release ... but when a non tested component burns developers then we suffer.
<pmcgowan> bzoltan, so i agree, lets control it but lets actually get the update
<bzoltan> pmcgowan: +1 i am checking the lp project and the staging ppa right now
<Laney> Mirv: how do I train something to the overlay ppa that is already in wily?
<Laney> an empty commit or something?
<bzoltan> Mirv: where the phablet-tools is coming from actually? I see this https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-tools/trunk no recent update
<Laney> can I use sync source for this?
 * Laney is bold
<anpok> cihelp: is our mir ci job mir-clang-vivid-amd64 using the stable-phone overlay?
 * Laney got it wrong
<fginther> anpok, no, it does not
<Laney> ok I don't know how to do this :)
<Laney> robru: he;lp
<anpok> fginther: i just realized that also mir-mediumtests-builder-vivid-armhf needs the ppa to successfully build
<anpok> https://code.launchpad.net/~andreas-pokorny/mir/libinput-platform/+merge/270313 this is the MP I am trying to get built
<anpok> which relies on a libinput version only in vivid+overlay
<anpok> hm maybe I should try getting it through a SRU?
<Mirv> bzoltan: there's no development since May, it's the correct trunk
<fginther> anpok, that might be best. In the past, I thought the goal was to keep mir buildable w/o the overlay PPA, but I could be wrong. This is entirely up to the mir team.
<Mirv> Laney: either a new no-op dual landing or a vivid only landing with the sync-from-wily feature (examples in wiki)
<Mirv> no-op eg an empty MP
<Laney> Mirv: I'm trying to sync
<anpok> fginther: I will discuss in a few minutes.. I thought since we are currently targeting vivid+overlay and wily adding the PPA is the right way to go.
<Mirv> bzoltan: trusty phablet-tools hadn't been updated for ages, I think that was the only omission
<Laney> but I got a KeyError, help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :)
<Laney> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/344
<Laney> there are two normal uploads (dput, already there) and one which could be synced
<Laney> that's lxc-android-config
<Mirv> Laney: sorry, I'm off already and doing this on my Bq and it seems our Bileto is not very optimized yet for our browser. please check the syntax from wiki, sync:ubuntu,wily lxc-android-config or some such
 * Mirv goes back to eating pizza
<Laney> Mirv: ok I'm waiting for someone else
<Mirv> robert should be here in 1h or so
<Laney> I think I used the syntax the wiki says
<Laney> but I don't know if it supports only syncing some things
<Laney> enjoy pizza
<Mirv> robru: bileto should work on Ubuntu phone :)
<balloons_> ping cihelp. Can I get utopic jobs disabled on ubuntu-docviewer-app-reboot-ci and ubuntu-docviewer-app-reboot-ci-autolanding?
<josepht> balloons_: I'll take care of that for you
<anpok> fginther: ok discussed with mir team - we only target vivid+overlay and wily
<anpok> so we want those jobs to include the stable phone ppa
<fginther> anpok, will do. Should have this finished today.
<fginther> anpok, do you have an MP that depends on this work?
<anpok> yes
<anpok> https://code.launchpad.net/~andreas-pokorny/mir/libinput-platform/+merge/270313
<robru> Laney: "sync:" is spreadsheet talk, you don't need to specify "sync:" in the sync field, it's redundant.
<robru> Laney: does the wiki still say to put in "sync:"? I thought i got rid of that
<Laney> robru: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess#Syncing_from_and_to_the_Stable_Overlay_PPA
<robru> Laney: fixed, try building.
<Laney> robru: can I say to just sync one thing?
<Laney> like if I put it in the packages to rebuild field
<robru> Laney: yes, "PACKAGES_TO_REBUILD" is a misnomer, it means "act upon only these packages"
<Laney> I guess it existed before syncs were a thing
<robru> yes
<Laney> alright, this seems to be doing thing which is good thing
<Laney> thanks!
<robru> Laney: you're welcome
<Laney> hm
<Laney> it didn't use a different version
<Laney> oh no lies
<josepht> balloons_: this is done!
 * balloons_ looks
<balloons_> k, trying a build to check
<robru> kenvandine: hey, you around?
<kenvandine> robru, yeah, what's up?
<robru> kenvandine: can you run this job for me? https://ci-train.staging.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-004-2-publish/parambuild/?IGNORE_VERSIONDESTINATION=true&DEBUG=true&ACK_PACKAGING=true (don't worry, staging area doesn't have permission to do anything)
<robru> I'm debugging some train stuff
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> 404 error
<robru> kenvandine: ugh, sorry, log in & then go to the link
<robru> kenvandine: log in at https://ci-train.staging.ubuntu.com
<robru> kenvandine: and make sure your teams are checked
<robru> it won't 404 after you log in
<kenvandine> https://ci-train.staging.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-004-2-publish/6/console
<robru> thanks!
<kenvandine> np
<robru> ok, I gotta run to the doctor, should be back in 2 hours or so!
<robru> kenvandine: can I get a packaging ACK? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-029-2-publish/42/ (and if you do publish, please enable DEBUG)
<Trevinho> robru: what's up with AP legacy?
<robru> Trevinho: I tried to publish your silo but I can't because there's packaging changes
<Trevinho> robru: mh, I just applied a patch that in debian/patches with no sense right now...
<Trevinho> I could even put it back where it was, but I don't see the reasen
<Trevinho> reason*
<robru> Trevinho: do you or do you not want your silo published right now?
 * kenvandine is looking at it
<Trevinho> robru: well, if we can...
<Trevinho> kenvandine: thanks
<robru> Trevinho: ok but did you just say you were still working on it? Because "Publish without QA" means "publish now"
<Trevinho> robru: no, I wansn't working on it.. it was ready to publish to me
<Trevinho> robru: in case you need it to be changed, I could, but I'd prefer not
<robru> Trevinho: well ken has the right to refuse your packaging if he finds a mistake. but I don't personally care.
<Trevinho> I see... I've noticed the debian changelog entry for the patch is wrong though
<robru> Trevinho: I didn't really understand what you said about applying a patch that doesn't make sense. so the silo in it's current state has a patch that doesn't make sense, but isn't worth removing?
<robru> that seems like a weird thing to want to publish
<Trevinho> robru: no, maybe I've not been clear. there was a debian/patch that it didn't make sense to be there as downstream patch. So I've just applied it upstream.
<robru> Trevinho: oh, well that's good then
<kenvandine> it's fine
<robru> Trevinho: thanks for clarifying
<Trevinho> yeah, sorry... I thought it was clear by diffs but maybe not :)
<robru> kenvandine: please publish with DEBUG, I need DEBUG on to profile the performance of the job
<kenvandine> done with debug :)
<Trevinho> yay
<robru> kenvandine: thanks
<kenvandine> 2015-09-11 18:32:36,303 ERROR https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/autopilot/badwindow-errors-protect-legacy/+merge/268995
<kenvandine> 2015-09-11 18:32:36,304 ERROR Some merges have unbuilt revisions.
<kenvandine> ugh
<kenvandine> Trevinho, silo needs a rebuild
<Trevinho> ouch
<Trevinho> I thought I had
<kenvandine> make sure you list autopilot in the list of packages to rebuild
<kenvandine> that's the only one that needs a rebuild
<Trevinho> yeah, I've done that... I thought I had done this morning even, but maybe I added something else. :/
<robru> bah
<kenvandine> give me a shout when it needs to be published
<Trevinho> k, thanks
<robru> kenvandine: due to the publish failure I didn't get the info I needed from that debug log, please also set DEBUG next time you publish too
<kenvandine> robru, will do
<robru> kenvandine: thanks
<Trevinho> kenvandine: ah... might that be because the approved revision is an old one?
<kenvandine> i don't think so
<kenvandine> looks like the revision built in the silo doesn't match the latest in that one branch
<Trevinho> ok, ok.. that's fine.. It's rebuilding now, it should take few minutes
<Trevinho> kenvandine: ^
<kenvandine> publishing with debug https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-029-2-publish/44/console
<kenvandine> robru, ^^
<robru> kenvandine: thanks a bunch
<kenvandine> np
<oSoMoN> trainguards: hey, I need help with silo 35, the train refuses to do a source copy from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages because of the custom version, can you do a manual source copy?
<oSoMoN> (detailed failure: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-035-1-build/48/console)
<robru> oSoMoN: sure one sec
<robru> oSoMoN: wait, you want a source copy? not a binary copy?
<oSoMoN> robru, yes, because oxide-qt links against libmedia-hub, and there are ABI changes in the version in the overlay PPA
<robru> oSoMoN: good to know
<robru> oSoMoN: just to confirm you want 1.9.2-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 copied?
<robru> of oxide-qt
<oSoMoN> robru, correct
<robru> ok
<oSoMoN> I don’t mind if the train adds a custom suffix to the version number
<robru> oSoMoN: manual PPA copy like this won't change the version number.
<oSoMoN> ok, even better then :)
<robru> oSoMoN: please change your request to a manual source (drop the sync request) and do a WATCH_ONLY build.
<oSoMoN> launched: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-035-1-build/49/console
<robru> oSoMoN: great, thanks.
<oSoMoN> robru, thanks for your help
<robru> oSoMoN: you're welcome
<jdstrand> oSoMoN: I'm not sure it is even better-- having two differently built and linked packages with the same version number may be an issue long term. not saying we should block this upload, but food for thought
<robru> jdstrand: "it's just the overlay PPA". this rebuilt thing won't be in ubuntu archive.
<jdstrand> sure
<robru> jdstrand: but generally I agree with the premise that two different builds with same version number is bad.
<jdstrand> it just adds an additional qualifying question
<jdstrand> "what version are you running? oh, and on what system?"
<jdstrand> anyway, not trying to block, just stating a preference
<robru> jdstrand: well, apt-cache policy will show where it's from, which will answer the question as well
<jdstrand> maybe-- that would depend on the ordering of sources.list if -security and the overlay were enabled in sources.list
<robru> jdstrand: yes, overlay ppa shows up in sources.list on the phones. it's also pinned higher than everything else, so policy reports that that's where packages come from
<oSoMoN> jdstrand, good point
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-09-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1932 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1932 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1932 Preparing packages
<robru> cjwatson: ah, I'm just noticing the new UI for adding bugs to MPs, nice work.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1932 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1932 Pending binary packages (vivid/phablet-tools, xenial/phablet-tools). Successfully built (yakkety/phablet-tools)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1932 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1476 Failed to build (yakkety/bino, yakkety/libqglviewer, yakkety/ovito, yakkety/sleepyhead, yakkety/vite). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (yakkety/itksnap, yakkety/openscad, yakkety/sdrangelove, yakkety/tulip). Release pocket (yakkety/marble, yakkety/okteta). Successfully built (yakkety/goldencheetah, yakkety/mudlet, yakkety/qwtplot3d, yakkety/yade)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1476 Failed to build (yakkety/bino, yakkety/ovito, yakkety/sleepyhead, yakkety/vite). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (yakkety/itksnap, yakkety/openscad, yakkety/sdrangelove, yakkety/tulip). Release pocket (yakkety/marble, yakkety/okteta). Successfully built (yakkety/goldencheetah, yakkety/libqglviewer, yakkety/mudlet, yakkety/qwtplot3d, yakkety/yade)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1929 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1929 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
<pete-woods> anyone happy to give me a packaging ACK?
<pete-woods> it's making the changes asked for in the package's MIR (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libusermetrics/+bug/1612259)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1612259 in libusermetrics (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libusermetrics" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<pete-woods> so pretty sure they are good
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1929 Successfully built
<pete-woods> trainguards: any of you guys allowed to do this?
<pete-woods> ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1931 Generating diffs
<Mirv> pete-woods: done!
<pete-woods> Mirv: much appreciated! :)
<Mirv> no problem
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1929 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1931 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1927 QA Signoff: Failed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1929 Proposed pocket (yakkety/libusermetrics). Release pocket (vivid/libusermetrics, xenial/libusermetrics)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Currently building (vivid/mir, xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/mir, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Currently building (yakkety/mir). Failed to build (vivid/mir, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1888 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Currently building (vivid/mir, yakkety/mir). Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Successfully built
<Mirv> jibel: what about the language pack updates? I see 20160909 packages were landed in stable overlay. is it ok for stable-snapshot to be kept at 20160902?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1930 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Currently building (yakkety/mir). Failed to build (vivid/mir, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Pending binary packages (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Failed to build
<ChrisTownsend>  jibel: You guys are failing https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1927 even though it makes things better and has no regressions?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Currently building (yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: I need to drop off for a while, so I'll follow up when I'm back online.
<jibel> vigo, ^
<vigo> jibel, ack
<vigo> ChrisTownsend, I pinged kevandine before failing it but he wasn't available I think
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1909 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1934 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1934 Pending binary packages
<jibel> vigo, I meant what you found is a regression or not?
<jibel> vigo, with the silo installed
<jibel> is the situation better or worse?
<vigo> jibel, a little better but keeps failing between X apps
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: Ok, back
<vigo> it might work the first time between gedit and office, but it will fail eventually
<ChrisTownsend> Oh, I see you're discussing.
<ChrisTownsend> vigo: So, in the failure scenario, and you closing the X apps and restarting, or just copy the same text and pasting, or copying new text and pasting?
<ChrisTownsend> * are you
<ChrisTownsend> vigo: I had much different results copy & pasting between X apps with the silo than without the silo.
<ChrisTownsend> vigo: So I'm trying to understand your *exact* scenario as it's a little vague to me.
<vigo> ChrisTownsend, with silo installed is better, sure
<ChrisTownsend> vigo: But if I read your card comments correctly, 4 out of 5 previous failure scenarios are now fixed?
<ChrisTownsend> vigo: So I'm of the opinion there is no regression and it makes it better.
<ChrisTownsend> vigo: So how does it fail?
<vigo> ChrisTownsend, it fails for example between Gedit and LibreOffice that test case, I'll check it again
<vigo> it might work the first attemp, but seems like if you repeat it some times it stops working
<ChrisTownsend> vigo: By repeat, do you mean, you copy new text in gedit and paste that to LO, or you are just trying to paste the same text to LO, or something else?
<vigo> ChrisTownsend, copy new text in gedit and paste that to LO that did not work my 2nd and 3rt attemp
<vigo> and also vice versa
<ChrisTownsend> vigo: Ok, I'll try it
<vigo> if you close both x apps and restart
<ChrisTownsend> vigo: Ok, so closing them, and restarting them seems to be the trigger?
<vigo> ChrisTownsend, nope, let me paste you a test case
<ChrisTownsend> vigo: Ok, thanks
<ChrisTownsend> vigo: But my whole point is hat this works better than before and no new regressions have occurred, so why is the silo failed?
<vigo> ChrisTownsend, yeah is defenitely better I though that was a regression
<vigo> my mistake
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Dependency wait (yakkety/address-book-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/location-service, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/location-service, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/location-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Dependency wait (yakkety/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/libqofono, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/ubuntu-touch-meta, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libqofono, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-meta, yakkety/libqofono, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-meta)
<ChrisTownsend> vigo: No worries, just wanted to set this straight.
<ChrisTownsend> vigo: However, please let me know your exact failure scenario.  I've yet to reproduce it trying what I think you are doing.
<vigo> ChrisTownsend, https://pastebin.canonical.com/165277/
<vigo> this is what I did between them
<ChrisTownsend> vigo: Ok, thanks, I will try it.
<kenvandine> ChrisTownsend, i reproduced that
<kenvandine> it'
<kenvandine> it's pasting what i had in the previous paste buffer
<kenvandine> not the latest paste
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1865 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-network). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-network)
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: Hmm, I could not reproduce that.
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: I'll try again after rebooting my frieza.
<kenvandine> ChrisTownsend, however... if i select text in a native app and copy it
<kenvandine> it works
<kenvandine> it pastes the proper text from the native app into gedit and LO fine
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Chroot problem (yakkety/indicator-transfer-buteo). Dependency wait (yakkety/sync-monitor). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, yakkety/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/libqofono, vivid/mediaplayer-app, vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gsettings
<ChrisTownsend> vigo: Or you in windowed mode when doing this?
<ChrisTownsend> vigo: *Are you
<kenvandine> i just did it in windowed mode
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: Ok.  I'll try again.
<kenvandine> so it's weird
<vigo> ChrisTownsend, yes windowed forgot to mention that
<kenvandine> once i copied again from a native app and pasted in gedit
<ChrisTownsend> Ok, I'm in windowed mode too.
<kenvandine> i typed new text into gedit
<kenvandine> copied it
<kenvandine> and pasted in LO fine
<kenvandine> the right text
<kenvandine> now i've copied 3 times between LO and gedit and it works perfectly
<ChrisTownsend> Well, I'm still of the opinion this silo is much better than what we currently have even if there are a few rough edges.
<kenvandine> for me it was only the 2nd text i copied that didn't work
<kenvandine> it's definately an improvement
<kenvandine> now 7 times in a row it works
<kenvandine> i just hit the failure once there
<kenvandine> not sure what's up with that
<kenvandine> i guess the copy failed once
<kenvandine> it's not the paste failing
<kenvandine> copy wasn't updating the stack
<kenvandine> ChrisTownsend, what's interesting is once the stack got updated by copying from a native app
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-session). Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-display). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-datetime). Successfully built (yakkety/hud, yakket
<kenvandine> it seemed to fix everything
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: Well, it seems there is still a bug in there.  I'm just having a hard time reproducing it.  But my frieza keeps acting up when I connect a BT mouse:(
<dobey> err
<dobey> what's up with bileto?
<vigo> kenvandine, I'll land it ;)
<kenvandine> vigo, thx
<ChrisTownsend> vigo: Thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Dependency wait (yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-service, vivid/history-service, vivid/libphonenumber, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/libphonenumber, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/address-book-service, yakkety/history-servi
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: Ok, I think I just saw it.
<dobey> sigh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/address-book-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/location-service, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/location-service, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/location-service)
<dobey> i guess robru broke the URLs or something
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/libqofono, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/ubuntu-touch-meta, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libqofono, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-meta, yakkety/libqofono, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-meta)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1865 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Chroot problem (yakkety/indicator-transfer-buteo). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, yakkety/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/libqofono, vivid/mediaplayer-app, vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/libqofono,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-session). Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-display). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-datetime). Successfully built (yakkety/hud, yakkety/indicator-application, ya
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1934 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1927 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1927 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1927 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
<jibel> Mirv, can you copy silos 1927 and 1930 to the satble-snapshot
<jibel> ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1927 Publishing packages
<Elleo> 22
<Elleo> oops
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1930 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1930 Publish failed: Bad merges
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1930 Publishing packages
<Mirv> jibel: yes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1927 Proposed pocket (yakkety/libertine). Release pocket (vivid/libertine, xenial/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1930 Proposed pocket (yakkety/usensord). Release pocket (vivid/usensord, xenial/usensord)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Failed to build (vivid/mir, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1865 Publishing packages
<jhodapp> vigo, ping
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1865 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
<vigo> jhodapp, hey
<jhodapp> vigo, just curious if you saw my comment on the media-hub/mediaplayer-app silo card on the trello board?
<jhodapp> vigo, there's really no possible way that this landing introduced any regressions
<vigo> jhodapp, I was reading :)
<vigo> I'm testing without silo
<jhodapp> ok
<jhodapp> vigo, if you do see any regressions it would be because something in the base system changed
<vigo> jhodapp, ack
<jhodapp> vigo, thanks
<vigo> jhodapp, I think I just hit some edge cases in desktop mode
<vigo> jhodapp, do you know if is 3gp supported?
<vigo> I guess it isn't
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
<jibel> slangasek, hi, could you build new rc images for all the devices?
<jhodapp> vigo, what test plan are you following?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1865 Successfully built
<vigo> jhodapp, jibel told me to stop this silo, we must discuss how to handle snap before getting into testing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1929 Release pocket
<vigo> it is back to Ready for testing lane
<jhodapp> vigo, yeah that's a great discussion to have...I asked davmor2 last week and he mentioned that there isn't really much of a plan quite yet
<vigo> jhodapp, that's it
<vigo> :)
<jibel> jhodapp, sorry for the confusion, it's the first snap verification and the process is not very well defined yet
<jibel> we'll come back to it asap
<jhodapp> jibel, no problem, happy to wait for a clearer process as it'll become a much more common thing from our team and other teams going forward
<jhodapp> jibel, if I can help in the discussion let me know
<jibel> jhodapp, thanks, I will
<robru> dobey: what issue are you seeing?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/address-book-app). Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/libqofono, vivid/ubuntu-touch-meta, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libqofono, xenial/ubuntu-touch-meta, yakkety/libqofono, yakkety/ubuntu-touch
<robru> dobey: I did change the URLs for excuses files but I don't see how that would affect you since the URLs are just recorded in the tickets
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/libqofono, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/ubuntu-touch-meta, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libqofono, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-meta, yakkety/libqofono, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-meta)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenia
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1930 Release pocket
<dobey> robru: /#/user/dobey no longer works
<robru> dobey: oh sorry, it's https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/active?landers=dobey now
<dobey> robru: maybe add redirects when you change URLs? my browser history is useless now. also parts of the page still point to old URLs
<robru> dobey: will do. what links are broken? I thought I got them all.
<dobey> robru: "Lander IRC Nicks" still points to /#/user/$foo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/address-book-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/libqofono, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/ubuntu-touch-meta, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libqofono, xenial/ubuntu-touch-meta, yakkety/libqofono, yakkety/ubuntu-touch
<dobey> robru: i also noticed that the 404 page seems pretty broken when i go to /#/user/dobey, showing me as logged out, log in doesn't work, and shows "0 active" and such
<robru> hmm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/libqofono, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/ubuntu-touch-meta, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libqofono, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-meta, yakkety/libqofono, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-meta)
<robru> faenil: I updated https://bugs.launchpad.net/phablet-tools/+bug/1621924, can you take another look please?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1621924 in Phablet Tools "Bileto device-upgrade reboots device even when no packages could be installed" [Undecided,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1927 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1932 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1932 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/address-book-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/location-service, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/location-service, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/location-service, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ssweeny tvoss vicamo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1922 Failed to build (xenial/location-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/location-service). Successfully built (vivid/location-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1623 QA Signoff: Required
<faenil> robru: eod already
<faenil> robru: btw, what if it downloads but fails to install?
<robru> noooooooooooooooooooooo
<robru> faenil: patches welcome
<faenil> that should still be a failure
<faenil> robru: what do you mean :D that's what the bug is about :D
<faenil> don't reboot when you shouldn't :D
<robru> faenil: seriously I don't know how parseable the output from apt is, I don't think what you're asking for is really possible with shell scripts
<faenil> robru: ok
<pmcgowan> robru, can you check the exit code from the apt command and look for success
<robru> pmcgowan: not sure, I would be surprised if the exit code survived through all the layers of sudo and adb shell
<pmcgowan> maybe not
<robru> pmcgowan: faenil the script is already 'set -e' so if apt failures aren't aborting the script I don't think there's much we can do
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1536 QA Signoff: Required
<faenil> robru: alright
<faenil> pmcgowan: apt will return success even in cases where I'd expect failure, iirc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1932 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ssweeny tvoss vicamo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1922 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ssweeny tvoss vicamo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1922 yakkety/location-service: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~vicamo/location-service/gps-arm64
<robru> faenil: pmcgowan: true, '0 packages upgraded' is an apt success but we want to consider that a failure.
<robru> but even still, I'm pretty sure adb is eating the exit code anyway
<faenil> I wouldn't expect "failure" there, but yeah, we agree
<robru> faenil: ok I have an idea, just need to cobble it togehter
<faenil> robru: cool
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ssweeny tvoss vicamo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1922 Failed to build (xenial/location-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/location-service). Successfully built (vivid/location-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Pending binary packages (vivid/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-app, yakkety/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/libqofono, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/ubuntu-touch-meta, xenial/libqofono, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-meta, yakkety/libqofono, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-meta)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1932 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/phablet-tools). Successfully built (vivid/phablet-tools, xenial/phablet-tools)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1826 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/libqofono, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/ubuntu-touch-meta, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libqofono, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-meta, yakkety/libqofono, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-meta)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1932 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Currently building (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1932 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ssweeny tvoss vicamo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1922 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (vivid/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1932 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ssweeny tvoss vicamo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1922 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1932 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1935 Pending binary packages (vivid/calendar-app, xenial/calendar-app, yakkety/calendar-app). Ready to build (vivid/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-datetime, yakkety/indicator-datetime)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ssweeny tvoss vicamo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1922 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1932 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1935 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1932 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1935 Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-datetime). Pending binary packages (vivid/calendar-app, vivid/indicator-datetime, xenial/calendar-app, xenial/indicator-datetime, yakkety/calendar-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1935 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1935 Failed to build (vivid/indicator-datetime). Pending binary packages (xenial/indicator-datetime, yakkety/indicator-datetime). Successfully built (vivid/calendar-app, xenial/calendar-app, yakkety/calendar-app)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-09-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1935 Failed to build (vivid/indicator-datetime). Successfully built (vivid/calendar-app, xenial/calendar-app, xenial/indicator-datetime, yakkety/calendar-app, yakkety/indicator-datetime)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1935 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1935 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1936 QA Signoff: Approved
<slangasek> jibel: hi - sorry, I was out today; I can look at building rc images now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1937 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1937 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1937 QA Signoff: N/A
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Bad merges (yakkety/mcloud). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/keeper, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugin-oau
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Failed to understand "https://code.launchpad.net/~gary-wzl77/mcloud/enable_tests/+merge/302679". Is it a merge?
<robru> Somebody do an SRU, the PPAs don't dep on the overlay PPA anymore
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx jibel, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1915 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx jibel, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1915 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
<jibel> Mirv, morning, can you review and ack this diff ^ it adds arm64 to the list of arch in the build deps
<Mirv> jibel: ok
<Mirv> and morning
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx jibel, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1915 Publishing packages
<robru> faenil: please test the script now, it's smarter about when to reboot
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/address-book-app, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/libqofono, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/ubuntu-touch-meta, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libqofono, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-meta, yakkety/libqofono, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-meta)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-sy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx jibel, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1915 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
<jibel> ogra_, morning, slangasek triggered builds of rc last night, there are images for krillin and vegeta but nothing for frieza and cooler (http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris-pd.en/frieza/) can you have a look please?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1843 Proposed pocket (xenial/bamf, xenial/unity). Updates pocket (xenial/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-sy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Currently building (vivid/mir, yakkety/mir). Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Pending binary packages (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Failed to build (vivid/mcloud, xenial/mcloud). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/keeper, yakkety/mcloud). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/keeper, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1938 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Pending binary packages (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-setti
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Failed to build (vivid/mcloud, xenial/mcloud, yakkety/mcloud). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/keeper, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
<jibel> ogra_, can you help with rc images for frieza and cooler?
<ogra_> jibel, i dont know ...
<jibel> ogra_, slangasek triggered image builds yesterday, there are builds for krillin and vegeta but nothing for the tablets
<jibel> ogra_, sorry but you're the only member of cdimage online that I know could deal with phone images
<ogra_> should they come from the same build or is that a specific project ?
<ogra_> (i see -pd  there)
<jibel> not sure
<jibel> there is this doc https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LandingTeam/Procedures but it doesn't mention anything about the projects
<jibel> there is nothing in meizu.en either
<jibel> nothing = no new image
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-syste
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1938 Preparing packages
<ogra_> jibel, hmm ... i definitely see vivid build on cdimage from tonight ... but ... i also think promoting rc is some manual process
<ogra_> on the system-image server
<jibel> ogra_, why would there be krillin and vegeta and ubuntu and nothing else ?
<ogra_> jibel, because bq-aquaris-pd.en is not bq-aquaris.en
<ogra_> looks like steve promoted one but not the other manually from rc-proposed to rc
<ogra_> i cant find the docs for system image promotion and channel copying :(
<jibel> ogra_, I mean if promoting to rc is manual there won't be anything in rc?
<ogra_> you said steve promoted something
<jibel> ogra_, no he triggered a build
<ogra_> rc has always been a manual channel copy in the past
<ogra_> if that changed then i dont know aboout it
<jibel> ogra_, okay, lets wait until he is online
<ogra_> and for a manual copy you need to give the full paths .... like: $copy_cmd ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en
<ogra_> i assume he did that but didnt do the same for -pd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/keeper). Pending binary packages (vivid/mcloud, xenial/mcloud, yakkety/mcloud). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/keeper, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/sign
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/keeper). Pending binary packages (vivid/mcloud). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/keeper, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1938 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/keeper, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/storage-framework
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Currently building (vivid/mir, yakkety/mir). Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1938 Pending binary packages (yakkety/net-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/net-cpp, xenial/net-cpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Chroot problem (xenial/keeper). Currently building (vivid/keeper). Failed to build (yakkety/keeper)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1938 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
<xavigarcia> trainguards, ping
<Mirv> xavigarcia: pong
<xavigarcia> Mirv: hi... I'm trying to build silo 1939, but I get a chroot error
<cjwatson> Let me see.
<cjwatson> xavigarcia: That's a transient thing that happens occasionally.  I've retried it.
<xavigarcia> cjwatson: cool, anyway I was going to ask if you could copy the binary packages from silo 68
<Mirv> xavigarcia: you're welcome ;)
<Mirv> xavigarcia: I can do that
<xavigarcia> Mirv: cool
<xavigarcia> Mirv: I think I only need the binaries from silo 68...
<xavigarcia> Mirv: thanks!
<Mirv> xavigarcia: they are now copied
<xavigarcia> Mirv: great! thanks a lot!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Currently building (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Failed to build (vivid/keeper). Pending binary packages (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/keeper, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Currently building (vivid/keeper). Failed to build (xenial/keeper, yakkety/keeper). Pending binary packages (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx jibel, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1915 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/address-book-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/libqofono, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/ubuntu-touch-meta, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libqofono, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-meta, yakkety/libqofono, yakkety/ubu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Failed to build (vivid/keeper, xenial/keeper, yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework)
<xavigarcia> Mirv: hi, I get an error waiting for the binaries in silo 68 when building silo 1939...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-composit
<Mirv> xavigarcia_lunch: I see more like test errors? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-1939/+packages
<Mirv> Test  #7: tar-creator-test ......................***Failed    0.21 sec
<Mirv> 8 - keeper-tar-create-test (Failed)
<Mirv> 9 - helpers-test (Failed)
<Mirv> xavigarcia_lunch: s390x has dependency missing but it's not really an error since keeper never built on s390x anyway (in yakkety)
<Mirv> xavigarcia_lunch: as you're on lunch, I'll retry all of the build in case there are flaky tests, but the tests should really be made more reliable regardless
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Failed to build (vivid/keeper, xenial/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Failed to build (vivid/keeper). Pending binary packages (xenial/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1888 QA Signoff: Approved
 * Mirv gone, will check back in 2h
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Failed to build (vivid/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/keeper, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1940 Preparing packages
<boiko> trainguards: can someone please copy the source packages from this ppa to silo 1940: https://launchpad.net/~boiko/+archive/ubuntu/tpqt/ ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-polld). Successfully built (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go)
<xavigarcia> Mirv: Oh, I didn't see the error in the tests... thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> jibel, unity8 autopkgtests are failing for xenial and yakkety for 1774
<kenvandine> jibel, vivid passes
<kenvandine> and i can't imagine the failures have anything to do with libphonenumber and deps
<kenvandine> jibel, we really need to get this landed to fix ftbfs stuff blocking the protobuf3 transition in yakkety
<kenvandine> jibel, could you please get ticket 1774 into the QA queue?
<jibel> kenvandine, please find someone to fix unity8
<jibel> Saviq, ^
<kenvandine> Saviq, ^^ again :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1940 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Currently building (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
<kenvandine> Saviq, it's a huge time sink for us...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qtwebkit-opensource-src, yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
<kenvandine> Saviq, i'm sure it's not easy to fix, but it really adds significant cost to all of our landings
<kenvandine> Saviq, i just heard you had a branch that should improve that... and speed it up
<kenvandine> lets get that landed!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/address-book-app, yakkety/location-service, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/location-service, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/location-service, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Currently building (vivid/keeper). Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Failed to build (xenial/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Currently building (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld, vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go, yakkety/account-polld). Successfully built (yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Chroot problem (yakkety/indicator-transfer-buteo). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/libqofono, vivid/mediaplayer-app, vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gsettings-ubun
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Preparing packages
<Saviq> kenvandine, jibel, our current silo has 10 different test stability fixes and speeds things up twofold in our CI - we've heard you
<kenvandine> Saviq, exciting :)
<kenvandine> jibel, would you mind waving my silo through?  https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774
<Saviq> I can't promise that's 100% of the flaky tests now but we're trying
<kenvandine> Saviq, how close is it to landing?
<Saviq> kenvandine, should be QA-worthy later today
<kenvandine> great
<Saviq> kenvandine, in that particular case you can blame Mirv because it's Qt 5.6 that was put through into proposed without fixing the two unity8 issues it uncovered (and yeah I wanted to land those long ago, just $reasons)
<Saviq> should've probably landed that alone
<jibel> kenvandine, I'd rather land saviq's silo first?
<Saviq> actually I think I asked Mirv to upload that fix... ah yeah but then we didn't land it in trunk?
<kenvandine> jibel, i've been getting nagged for weeks to get this libphonenumber update landed... it's holding up the protobuf3 transition in yakkety
<kenvandine> we
<Saviq> kenvandine, and yakkety seems to be dependency issue of some kind, that's new to me
<kenvandine> we've finally gotten all the other issues resolved in the packages that depend on it so we can land it
<Saviq> kenvandine, it does mention a lot of phonenumber in the dep resolution in https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-yakkety-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-1774/yakkety/amd64/u/unity8/20160912_211743@/log.gz
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> Saviq, that might be because it's not buildable in yakkety atm
<kenvandine> it's breaking lots of things
<kenvandine> and my silo should fix that
<kenvandine> jibel, ^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Pending binary packages (vivid/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-app, yakkety/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/libqofono, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/ubuntu-touch-meta, xenial/libqofono, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-meta, yakkety/libqofono, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-meta)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Currently building (vivid/keeper). Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Failed to build (xenial/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/suggest_aethercast
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/libindicator). Successfully built (yakkety/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 QA Signoff: Ready
<boiko> trainguards: nevermind my previous request, kenvandine is helping me with that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-session). Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-display). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/libindicator). Successfully built (yakkety/hud, yakkety/ind
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Pending binary packages (xenial/address-book-app, yakkety/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/libqofono, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/ubuntu-touch-meta, xenial/libqofono, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-meta, yakkety/libqofono, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-meta)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Successfully built (vivid/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/libqofono, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/ubuntu-touch-meta, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libqofono, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-meta, yakkety/address-book-app, yakkety/libqofono, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-meta)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1940 Currently building (vivid/telepathy-qt). Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, yakkety/telepathy-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Failed to build (vivid/keeper, xenial/keeper, yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-polld). Pending binary packages (vivid/account-polld). Successfully built (yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Pending binary packages (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1940 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, yakkety/telepathy-qt). Pending binary packages (vivid/telepathy-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-polld). Successfully built (vivid/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Failed to build
<Mirv> Saviq: so the U8 with color test fixes is now landing? I've been holding off landing qtdeclarative to yakkety for that.
<Saviq> Mirv, "now"
<Saviq> but yes, I've it in a silo that I want to give to QA asap
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 yakkety/qtmir: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~andreas-pokorny/qtmir/controlMirCursor-and-more. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1940 Diff missing (vivid/telepathy-qt). Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, yakkety/telepathy-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Pending binary packages (yakkety/libindicator). Successfully built (yakkety/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/libqofono, vivid/ubuntu-touch-meta, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libqofono, xenial/ubuntu-touch-meta, yakkety/address-book-app, yakkety/libqofono, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-meta)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Publish failed: Pending binary packages
<slangasek> jibel, ogra_: so the reason there's no frieza or cooler is because ubuntu-touch/rc/ubuntu doesn't have the declaration for how to find device files for these for importing.  I can copy it from ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu and it should auto-import now
<slangasek> seems it should be part of the setup of a new device to always duplicate that
<ogra_> slangasek, ah, i thought rc was always manual copy
<slangasek> ogra_: except when we do snapshot builds, like this
<ogra_> ah, ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pitti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1941 Preparing packages
<jibel> slangasek, is it the same issue with meizu*
<jibel> ?
<slangasek> jibel: quite probably; I don't see meizu listed for rc/ubuntu either
<slangasek> but I also see a delta between the prod deployment and the branch, grr hang on while I sort this out
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Failed to build
<Trevinho> seb128: packages should be publishable now
<seb128> Trevinho, clicked again let's see
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/libqofono, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/ubuntu-touch-meta, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libqofono, xenial/ubuntu-touch-meta, yakkety/address-book-app, yakkety/libqofono, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-meta)
<seb128> Trevinho, worked
<Trevinho> yay!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Failed to build (xenial/keeper). Pending binary packages (vivid/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1942 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pitti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1941 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pitti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1941 Generating diffs
<slangasek> jibel: can you please give me the exact list of devices you want to see updated snapshot images for in the rc channel?
<jibel> slangasek, bq-aquaris.en/{krillin, vegetahd} <- already done , bq-aquaris-pd.en/{frieza,cooler}, meizu-pd.en/turbo, meizu-pd.zh/turbo, meizu.en/arale, meizu.zh/arale, ubuntu/{arale,cooler,frieza,turbo}
<jibel> that should all
<slangasek> jibel: and is it an error if any other devices get updated?
<jibel> slangasek, no
<jibel> slangasek, most important are bq and meizu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1942 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Pending binary packages (vivid/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework). Uploading build (xenial/keeper)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pitti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1941 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Pending binary packages (vivid/keeper, xenial/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework)
<slangasek> jibel: ok, still working on this; I'm actually unclear at this point why bq-aquaris-pd.en didn't already update, it looks properly declared to me
<jibel> slangasek, ok, just keep me updated when it updates, so we can proceed with next step
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1944 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/keeper, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/keeper, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1942 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pitti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1941 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Pending binary packages (vivid/keeper, xenial/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1943 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1944 Pending binary packages
<tedg> robru: So for ticket https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1944 for some reason one of the branches' commit messages didn't show up in the changelog.
<robru> tedg: looking
<tedg> robru: Specifically this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-app-launch/snappy-backend/+merge/302027
<tedg> robru: Oh, wait, it's on 730...
<tedg> robru: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-1944/2016-09-13_16:54:42/vivid_ubuntu-app-launch_packaging_changes.diff
<robru> tedg: yeah, look at that branch you say is missing. it specifically adds it's own changelog entry, which for some reason even within that branch isn't even the newest entry. if you supply your own changelog, bileto specifically stops from adding a duplicate one
<robru> tedg: I recommend dropping your debian/changelog changes from that branch and rebuilding
<tedg> robru: Yeah, not sure how that got in, removing it.
<robru> faenil: did you get a chance to try that new script?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Currently building (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1944 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/keeper, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/keeper, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1943 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1944 xenial/ubuntu-app-launch: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+files/ubuntu-app-launch_0.9+16.04.20160902-0ubuntu1.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1938 QA Signoff: Ready
<faenil> robru: nope, sorry :/
<robru> faenil: please do, I have some other work that's blocked waiting for that
<faenil> robru: oh :| why is it blocked?
<faenil> nvm, I'll try it now then (I'm EOD already)
<robru> faenil: the fix for your bug is bundled with other fixes I need for other issues
<faenil> ok
<robru> faenil: thanks, should just take a moment to run it and confirm it only reboots when it should
<faenil> robru: sure, I just need a silo that is not published yet :)
<robru> faenil: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/active?qa_signoff=Ready there's a lot ;-)
<faenil> robru: and a proper test would include testing without network, without packages, with 0 upgrade...etc
<faenil> but ok, I'll try your test
<robru> faenil: if you install the same silo twice, it should just not reboot the second time. the test for whether to boot doesn't rely on parsing the output of apt so it'll make the same decision regardless of why apt failed
<robru> faenil: also please paste me a log from when you run the script, even if it works. I was testing it locally but then I bricked my phone so I wasn't actually able to test it all the way to the end myself
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Proposed pocket (yakkety/unity). Release pocket (yakkety/libindicator)
<robru> (bricked phone for unrelated reasons, lol. not that my changes to the script will brick your phone)
<faenil> robru: done!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-c
<robru> faenil: so it looks good then? should I release it?
<faenil> robru: I should have probably mentioned that we need some informative text as well...maybe you want a separate bug for that? Something that at least suggests having a look at the output because something went wrong, otherwise one has to understand that from the fact that it didn't reboot...and that's not obvious :)
<faenil> robru: well, yeah, from those tests the result was as expected, minus the error message
<faenil> :)
<robru> faenil: ok, I'll give it a quick notification of why it is or isn't rebooting then release it, thanks!
<slangasek> jibel: bq-aquaris-pd.en/{frieza,cooler} are updated now by an unfortunately roundabout path
<slangasek> still checking the others
<faenil> robru: yeah, something that really stands out and provides as much context as possible, or at least tells you to have alook  at the log.
<faenil> robru: my main usecase in this case would be my colleagues in design team (I'm a developer but working in design team). Not everyone has a technical background, and if one does not see a clear sign that something went wrong, they'll just think the silo that the engineer sent them is broken or the new design is not implemented or something across those lines.
<robru> faenil: ok, I'll put in a big error
<faenil> robru: I've seen that happening pleeeeeeenty of times, just because citrain was rebooting device when it shouldn't have, and of course they expected that meant the install succeeded :)
<faenil> robru: great, cheers mate
<robru> faenil: you're welcome! goodnight!
<slangasek> ubuntu-touch/rc/meizu-pd.{en,zh} turbo done; meizu.{en,zh}/arale done; rc/ubuntu/* done
<slangasek> jibel: ^^
<faenil> robru: good night sir!
<jibel> slangasek, excellent, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1932 Preparing packages
<slangasek> jibel: so I don't know exactly what caused this to not pick up the new versions correctly the first time; we didn't have the settings that would have copied the device tarballs from rc/ubuntu into other rc channels, but those other channels still had other rules which /should have/ done the job AIUI.  I'll keep studying this to understand what caused the delays, so that if there's another respin
<slangasek> it can go more smoothly
<jibel> slangasek, it should be the last unless bq finds something we didn't
<slangasek> ok, unfortunately that limits my options to debug ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1946 Preparing packages
<jibel> and the delta looks correct, one less option to respin :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1943 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1947 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1944 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity-api, xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1932 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 xenial/qtmir: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+files/qtmir_0.4.8+16.04.20160906-0ubuntu1.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1940 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Currently building (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Pending binary packages (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1945 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1946 Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntuone-credentials, xenial/ubuntuone-credentials). Uploading build (yakkety/ubuntuone-credentials)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1947 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pitti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1941 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pitti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1941 Publish failed: Bad merges
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Currently building (vivid/qtmir, xenial/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir). Failed to build (vivid/mir, xenial/mir, yakkety/mir). Pending binary packages (vivid/qtmir-gles). Uploading build (xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pitti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1941 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1946 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Failed to build (vivid/mir, xenial/mir, yakkety/mir). Pending binary packages (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Uploading build (xenial/qtmir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1940 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pitti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1941 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1943 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1944 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1940 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1946 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1947 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-c
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1932 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Failed to build (vivid/mir, xenial/mir, yakkety/mir). Pending binary packages (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1940 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1932 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1932 Publish failed: Bad merges
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1932 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1946 Pending binary packages (yakkety/ubuntuone-credentials). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntuone-credentials, xenial/ubuntuone-credentials)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1947 Pending binary packages (xenial/libertine, yakkety/libertine). Successfully built (vivid/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1932 Proposed pocket (yakkety/phablet-tools). Release pocket (vivid/phablet-tools, xenial/phablet-tools)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pitti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1941 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Diff missing (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1946 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1947 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1932 Release pocket
<robru> yay
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Failed to build (vivid/mir, xenial/mir, yakkety/mir). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Diff missing (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Pending binary packages (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
<michi> robru: who can ACK this? ^
<robru> michi: any core dev
<michi> Rober Ancell already set the QA to approved.
<michi> What needs to be done for the AC?
<michi> ACK?
<robru> michi: the core dev is the one who needs to click publish
<michi> Ah, I see. Cool, thanks!
<robru> michi: you're welcome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Proposed pocket (yakkety/persistent-cache-cpp, yakkety/thumbnailer). Release pocket (vivid/persistent-cache-cpp, vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/persistent-cache-cpp, xenial/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Pending binary packages (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-api, xen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-09-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Proposed pocket (yakkety/thumbnailer). Release pocket (vivid/persistent-cache-cpp, vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/persistent-cache-cpp, xenial/thumbnailer, yakkety/persistent-cache-cpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1944 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Pending binary packages (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Pending binary packages (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1940 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Failed to build (vivid/mir, xenial/mir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mir). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Pending binary packages (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld). Successfully built (yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1888 Proposed pocket (yakkety/mediascanner2). Ready to build (xenial/apparmor, yakkety/apparmor). Release pocket (vivid/apparmor, vivid/mediascanner2, xenial/mediascanner2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1880 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Successfully built (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Currently building (vivid/unity-scopes-api). Failed to build (xenial/unity-scopes-api). Pending binary packages (yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Pending binary packages (yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go). Successfully built (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Failed to build (xenial/unity-scopes-api). Pending binary packages (vivid/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1880 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
<jibel> ogra_, there is no new touch image this morning, can you check if cron has been reenabled after slangasek intervention yesterday?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1826 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1880 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
<ogra_> cdimage@nusakan:~$ crontab -l |grep touch
<ogra_> 03 2 * * 2-6	DIST=vivid EXTRA_PPAS=ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay:1001 for-project ubuntu-touch cron.daily-preinstalled --live
<ogra_> 04 2 * * 2-6	DIST=xenial EXTRA_PPAS=ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay:1001 for-project ubuntu-touch cron.daily-preinstalled --live
<ogra_> 06 2 * * *	for-project ubuntu-touch cron.daily-preinstalled --live
<ogra_> jibel, ^^^
<ogra_> looks all ok
<ogra_> i dont see any build failures either
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> cdimage@nusakan:~$ crontab -l |grep import
<ogra_> # System image imports
<ogra_> #*/5 * * * *	TMPDIR=/srv/system-image.ubuntu.com/tmp /srv/system-image.ubuntu.com/bin/import-images
<ogra_> yeah, the importer was still off ... fixing now
<ogra_> next run should pick the stuff up
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Successfully built (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Pending binary packages (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cjwatson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1878 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cjwatson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1878 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 yakkety/unity-scope-click: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-073/+files/unity-scope-click_0.1.1+16.10.20160913-0ubuntu1.dsc
<xavigarcia> trainguards, ping
<Mirv> xavigarcia: o/
<xavigarcia> Mirv: hi! I'm trying to build silo 1939..it builds fine expect for s390 on yakketti
<xavigarcia> Mirv: It has a dependency issue
<xavigarcia> Mirv: so... Should I wait for this to be fixed or can I go ahead and try to land it?
<Mirv> xavigarcia: right, this is a special case as keeper is a new package, so train status does not have history to compare to so it complains https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 - but, for a new package it is actually "ok" to not have s390x built, as it never had it. so you could go ahead with landing. we have missing deps on s390x so it's understandable your package doesn't build there
<Mirv> either.
<xavigarcia> Mirv: cool, I will go ahead, then... Thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cjwatson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1878 Proposed pocket (yakkety/click). Release pocket (vivid/click, xenial/click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Failed to build (xenial/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Uploading build (vivid/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/keeper, yakkety/mcloud). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/keeper, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go). Successfully built (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1940 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1888 Ready to build (xenial/apparmor, yakkety/apparmor). Release pocket (vivid/apparmor, vivid/mediascanner2, xenial/mediascanner2, yakkety/mediascanner2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox cpaelzer, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1931 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Currently building (yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go). Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go, yakkety/account-polld). Uploading build (vivid/account-polld)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
<Saviq> Mirv, what did you do! I'm never getting my silo results ;P http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running
<Mirv> Saviq: donate more infra :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qtwebkit-opensource-src, yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Uploading build (yakkety/qttools-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app). Failed to build (vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Currently building (yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go). Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go, yakkety/account-polld). Pending binary packages (vivid/account-polld)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1888 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Failed to build (xenial/unity-scopes-shell). Pending binary packages (vivid/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox cpaelzer, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1950 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qtwebkit-opensource-src, yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (yakkety/qttools-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1940 Publish failed: boiko not authorized to upload telepathy-qt
<boiko> trainguards: can someone please publish silo 1940? I don't have permissions to publish it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Preparing packages
<Mirv> boiko: happening now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1940 Publishing packages
<boiko> Mirv: thanks! :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qttools-opensource-src, yakkety/qtwebkit-opensource-src, yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1943 Bad merges (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1843 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go, yakkety/account-polld). Pending binary packages (yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go). Successfully built (vivid/account-polld)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Currently building (xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1951 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1952 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Currently building (vivid/unity-system-compositor). Failed to build (vivid/mir, xenial/mir, xenial/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mir). Pending binary packages (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1940 Proposed pocket (yakkety/telepathy-qt). Release pocket (vivid/telepathy-qt, xenial/telepathy-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Failed to build (vivid/unity-scopes-shell). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Failed to build (vivid/mir, xenial/mir, xenial/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mir). Pending binary packages (vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox cpaelzer, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1950 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1886 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1886 yakkety/url-dispatcher: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~larryprice/url-dispatcher/appid-with-dots
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Pending binary packages (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld). Successfully built (yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox cpaelzer, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1950 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1886 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Currently building (yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsvg-opensource-src, yakkety/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qttools-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtpim-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox cpaelzer, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1950 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1938 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Currently building (yakkety/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qttools-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, yakkety/qtpim-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsvg-opensource-src, yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Successfully built (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Pending binary packages (vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox cpaelzer, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1950 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1952 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Failed to build (vivid/mir, xenial/mir, xenial/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mir). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Currently building (yakkety/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qttools-opensource-src, yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, yakkety/qtpim-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsvg-opensource-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Pending binary packages (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld). Successfully built (yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox cpaelzer, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1950 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1952 Pending binary packages
<slangasek> ogra_, jibel: yeah, sorry, knew I'd failed to re-enable the importer as soon as I read your question :/
<ogra_> no worries :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Successfully built (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1947 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1952 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Currently building (yakkety/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsvg-opensource-src, yakkety/qttools-opensource-src, yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, yakkety/qtpim-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1947 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Failed to build (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Pending binary packages (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsvg-opensource-src, yakkety/qttools-opensource-src, yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, yakkety/qtpim-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1947 Pending binary packages (yakkety/libertine). Successfully built (vivid/libertine, xenial/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1945 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsvg-opensource-src, yakkety/qttools-opensource-src, yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, yakkety/qtpim-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (yakkety/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Ready to build 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Pending binary packages (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1945 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1947 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsvg-opensource-src, yakkety/qttools-opensource-src, yakkety/qtwebkit-opensource-src, yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, yakkety/qtpim-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1945 Pending binary packages
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> why is ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts no longer on s390x on yakkety?
<dobey> gah
<dobey> mardy: ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1945 Successfully built
<boiko> trainguards: the excuses page for yakkety shows a regression for telepathy-qt, but seems to be an infrastructure failure, is there a way to trigger a rebuild?
<robru> boiko: which one?
<boiko> robru: armhf, https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-yakkety/yakkety/armhf/t/telepathy-logger-qt/20160914_175412@/log.gz
<robru> boiko: which excuses page?
<boiko> robru: opened the link from here: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/yakkety/update_excuses.html#telepathy-qt
<boiko> robru: the one above ^
<robru> boiko: yeah you just need a core dev to click on the recycle button there
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1953 Cancelled build (xenial/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, yakkety/content-hub)
<kenvandine> boiko, i can do that
<kenvandine> boiko, done
<kenvandine> robru, i just trying to install a silo with bileto and it tried to add an apt source for landing-1953 but the ppa name is actually just 1953
<robru> kenvandine: your script is old
<robru> kenvandine: I just put out an update that updates it to use the ticket name. and also an email announcing this
<kenvandine> i think i updated yesterday :)
<kenvandine> i'm behind on email :)
<kenvandine> thx
<robru> kenvandine: you're welcome
<boiko> kenvandine: thanks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1953 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1953 Pending binary packages (xenial/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, yakkety/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Currently building (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Failed to build (vivid/mir, xenial/mir, xenial/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mir). Successfully built (vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Uploading build (xenial/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Currently building (vivid/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir). Failed to build (vivid/mir, xenial/mir, xenial/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mir). Pending binary packages (vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1953 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Failed to build (vivid/mir, xenial/mir, xenial/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mir). Pending binary packages (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1919 Diff missing (xenial/oxide-qt). Pending binary packages (vivid/oxide-qt). Ready to build (yakkety/oxide-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Failed to build (vivid/mir, xenial/mir, xenial/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mir). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1919 Diff missing (vivid/oxide-qt). Pending binary packages (xenial/oxide-qt). Ready to build (yakkety/oxide-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (vivid/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono). Uploading build (xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1919 Diff missing (vivid/oxide-qt, xenial/oxide-qt). Ready to build (yakkety/oxide-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/telepathy-ofono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-09-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1794 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1750 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1473 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1794 Ready to build (vivid/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, vivid/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Bad merges (yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Ready to build (vivid/zeromq3, vivid/zmqpp). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/zeromq3, xenial/zmqpp, yakkety/zeromq3, yakkety/zmqpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1938 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1938 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1938 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1938 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1880 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1099 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1938 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1938 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1938 Proposed pocket (yakkety/net-cpp). Release pocket (vivid/net-cpp, xenial/net-cpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Currently building (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1947 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Currently building (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Currently building (xenial/qtmir). Failed to build (vivid/mir, vivid/qtmir, xenial/mir, xenial/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mir). Pending binary packages (vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Currently building (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Failed to build (vivid/mir, vivid/qtmir, xenial/mir, xenial/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mir). Pending binary packages (vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Currently building (xenial/qtubuntu). Failed to build (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/webbrowser-app). Pending binary packages (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Failed to build (vivid/mir, xenial/mir, xenial/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mir). Pending binary packages (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
<jamesh> jibel: hi.  You marked my storage-framework landing (ticket 1851) blocked.  At this point, I'm not sure there is anything to manually test, since other components of the system are yet to land.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Failed to build (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/webbrowser-app). Pending binary packages (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles)
<jibel> jamesh, okay, there is no command line tool or anything we can use to validate the integration on a live system?
<jibel> jamesh, otherwise, given that nothing depends on it on the system I'm okay to land if it's installable
<jibel> let me quickly check
<jamesh> jibel: the storage-framework package is essentially middleware: it provides a standard interface for applications to talk to providers.  However we haven't landed any apps ("keeper" is on its way), or backend providers ("mcloud" is coming, and I'm working on an OwnCloud backend, though)
<jamesh> jibel: thanks.  Having it in the archive will make our lives easier, since it will be visible to the jenkaas CI systems we run before submitting to bileto
<jibel> jamesh, approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1851 QA Signoff: Approved
<jamesh> jibel: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Failed to build (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/webbrowser-app). Pending binary packages (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Pending binary packages (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Failed to build (vivid/mir, xenial/mir, xenial/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mir). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Failed to build (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1851 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1851 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Publish failed: Dependency wait
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld, vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go, yakkety/account-polld). Successfully built (yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1851 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Dependency wait (yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-service, vivid/history-service, vivid/libphonenumber, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/libphonenumber, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/address-book-service, yakkety/history-servi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Currently building (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Pending binary packages (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Currently building (yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-ope
<kenvandine> Mirv, any idea why bileto thinks it should be publishing a s390x build of telephony-service to yakkety when yakkety doesn't have a s390x build of it ?
<kenvandine> Mirv, from ticket 1774
<kenvandine> Mirv, it's not building because there is no upstart, which is expected
<kenvandine> Mirv, but it wasn't build for s390x before in yakkety, so it should be good
<seb128> kenvandine, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telephony-service/0.1+16.10.20160601.1-0ubuntu1 is built for s390x
<seb128> kenvandine, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-029/+build/9844882
<seb128> that's the current yakkety version
<kenvandine>  telephony-service | 0.1+16.10.20160601.1-0ubuntu1 | yakkety/universe          | source, amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, powerpc, ppc64el
<kenvandine> rmadison didn't show it
<kenvandine> weird
<seb128> well, somebody probably deleted the binary
<kenvandine> seb128, so how do we fix it?
<kenvandine> it won't build for s390x anymore
<seb128> it should be fine if it doesn't exist for that arch
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> bileto won't publish it :/
<seb128> click the force button?
<kenvandine> trying to get this libphonenumber silo published
<kenvandine> there isn't one anymore
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> it's not complaining about the lack of s390x for address-book-app though
<kenvandine> and the silo failed to build that too
<seb128> kenvandine, well, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/landing-1774/yakkety/excuses.html says that telephony-service is not considered due to unity8 tests being red
<kenvandine> makes me think there's something up with that package
<seb128> kenvandine, you are sure the issue is s390x? to me unity8 is the issue...
<kenvandine> yes
<seb128> you should give the look to Saviq
<kenvandine> publishing it complained about the lack of s390x
<kenvandine> 2016-09-15 10:06:00,639 ERROR yakkety/telephony-service: s390x: Dependency wait: ~ci-train-ppa-service +archive ubuntu landing-1774 +build 10729015 +files buildlog ubuntu-yakkety-s390x.telephony-service 0.1+16.10.20160909.1-0ubuntu1 BUILDING.txt.gz
<kenvandine> you can publish without autopkgtests passing
<kenvandine> must be a bug in bileto
<seb128> could be I guess...
<kenvandine> seb128, if the binary was removed, i would think it wouldn't show it on LP
<kenvandine> i guess i'm wrong though
<seb128> yeah, I think launchpad has record of the build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Currently building (yakkety/qtpim-opensource-src). Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsvg-opensource-src, yakkety/qttools-opensource-src, yakkety/qtwebkit-opensource-src, yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakk
<Mirv> kenvandine: weird, bileto should work when https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/s390x/telephony-service is like it is
<kenvandine> Mirv, yeah... i would think so
<kenvandine> Mirv, is there some super secret "advanced publish" page that has the force checkbox? :-D
<kenvandine> i guess that's called copy-package :)
<Mirv> kenvandine: yeah it's called copy-package :(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/messaging-app). Failed to build (xenial/history-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-servic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Currently building (vivid/account-polld). Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go, yakkety/account-polld). Successfully built (yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yak
<kenvandine> Mirv, ok, i guess i should just use copy-package then?
<Mirv> kenvandine: probably, as our resident bileto wizard is not here atm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1953 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsvg-opensource-src, yakkety/qttools-opensource-src, yakkety/qtwebkit-opensource-src, yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (yakkety/qtpim-opensource-src). Ready to build 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/history-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service)
<kenvandine> Mirv, seb128: i manually published, thx for the help
<seb128> kenvandine, np, good to see that work landing ... u-s-s next? ;-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbas
<kenvandine> seb128, once the unity8 autopkgtests pass :)
<kenvandine> now it's time for coffee... bbiab
<seb128> kenvandine, Saviq is working on those right?
<seb128> we need that to land for yakkety/desktop session
<seb128> enjoy the coffee!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Proposed pocket (yakkety/address-book-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/libphonenumber, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Release pocket (vivid/address-book-service, vivid/history-service, vivid/libphonenumber, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/libphonenumber, x
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Preparing packages
<Saviq> seb128, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 - been autotesting since yesterday morning :/
<Saviq> but it's lost some runs :/
<Saviq> should be good in 1½h or so
<seb128> Saviq, that's good news ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, we're down to one flaky test that just popped up, and we've halved our test runtime, so it's a good release
<seb128> nicely done indeed!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Pending binary packages (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Uploading build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Currently building (yakkety/qtmultimedia-opensource-src). Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsvg-opensource-src, yakkety/qttools-opensource-src, yakkety/qtwebkit-opensource-src, yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src). Pending binar
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Pending binary packages (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld). Successfully built (yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Pending binary packages (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Failed to build (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsvg-opensource-src, yakkety/qttools-opensource-src, yakkety/qtwebkit-opensource-src, yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (yakkety/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, yakkety/q
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yak
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Pending binary packages (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtpim-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsvg-opensource-src, yakkety/qttools-opensource-src, yakkety/qtwebkit-opensource-src, yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (yakkety/qtmultim
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/history-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Pending binary packages (xenial/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld). Successfully built (vivid/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1955 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Proposed pocket (yakkety/telephony-service). Release pocket (vivid/address-book-service, vivid/history-service, vivid/libphonenumber, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/libphonenumber, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/address-book-service, yakkety/history-service, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1880 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 xenial/qtbase-opensource-src: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+files/qtbase-opensource-src_5.6.1+dfsg-3ubuntu3~xenialoverlay1~7.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1793 yakkety/location-service: Failed to update local lp:~ci-train-bot/location-service/location-service-ubuntu-yakkety-landing-079 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/keeper, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/keeper, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1793 Failed to build (vivid/location-service, xenial/location-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/location-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1955 Failed to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
<kenvandine> jibel, i see you passed my content-hub silo a little bit ago in trello but not in bileto
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1938 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Pending binary packages (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Failed to build (xenial/keeper, yakkety/keeper). Pending binary packages (vivid/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Preparing packages
<jibel> kenvandine, yeah bileto crashed
<kenvandine> oh joy :)
<jibel> kenvandine, done
<kenvandine> thx!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 vivid/storage-framework: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-1939/+files/storage-framework_0.1+15.04.20160909-0ubuntu1.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1953 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1953 Publishing packages
<robru> jibel: kenvandine network issue but it's back now
<kenvandine> thx
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/keeper, yakkety/mcloud, yakkety/net-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/keeper, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugin
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Currently building (xenial/keeper). Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Failed to build (vivid/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
<willcooke> trainguards, could someone sign this off?  It removes ofono as a dependency for U8 in 16.10 ISO... https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1865
<willcooke> kenvandine, I understand you've got a silo related to this one too? ^
<Saviq> jibel, can I ask to get https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 into the queue? a few runs got lost in translation it seems, I asked pitti to restart them, but the amount of green (and the lack of red) in all those excuses should be an indicator that everything is good
<Saviq> we've uncovered one additional flaky test a fix for I will land right after this silo lands https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/delay-mouseclick-previewzoomable/+merge/305829
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1953 Proposed pocket (yakkety/content-hub). Release pocket (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
<kenvandine> cyphermox, the content-hub fix has landed, can you ack the content-hub MIR now?
<cyphermox> kenvandine: ok I'll look at it again
<kenvandine> cyphermox, thx!
<robru> willcooke: what is there to sign off? it says "no code changes" and "no qa"
<willcooke> robru, AIUI there are packaging changes which a need manual OK
<robru> willcooke: oh, packaging changes require a core dev. kenvandine could publish if he approves the packaging
<willcooke> pete-woods, ^
<robru> willcooke: yeah sorry, needed to look closer
<willcooke> unping pete-woods
<willcooke> :)
 * kenvandine looks
<willcooke> np robru thanks for looking
 * pete-woods considers himself unpinged
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Failed to build (vivid/keeper, yakkety/keeper). Pending binary packages (xenial/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework)
<willcooke> kgunn, jibel, Saviq - FYI this is what I just emailed about ^ (not the queuebot, above that)
<kenvandine> willcooke, do we care that the indicator-network-tools package won't get removed from systems?
<kenvandine> would be better to make it a dummy transitional package
<pete-woods> kenvandine: I don't think it will hurt
<pete-woods> kenvandine: but if you can point me to an example
<pete-woods> I can get that changed
<kgunn> willcooke: ah nvmd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go). Successfully built (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld)
<pete-woods> I suspect no-one on earth has installed that package
<kenvandine> pete-woods, actually you don't need a dummy package, just add a Provides, Replaces and Conflicts for indicator-network-tools << someversion
<kenvandine> well "Provides: indicator-network-tools"
<kenvandine> and versioned Replaces and Conflicts
<pete-woods> kenvandine: on the indicator-network binary package itself?
<kenvandine> pete-woods, yes
<kenvandine> this way when indicator-network gets upgraded it will have to remove indicator-network-tools
<kenvandine> just to be tidy :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1954 Preparing packages
<pete-woods> kenvandine: does this look reasonable (the empty AP tests pkg is going too) http://paste.ubuntu.com/23182491/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Preparing packages
<pete-woods> was a bit unsure exactly what version number to put in
<pete-woods> (I put the current one in there)
<Saviq> vigo, sounds like a similar issue you had before - bug #1623991 ?
<ubot5> bug 1623991 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Stuck in the nopasswdlogin group after changing password on unity8-desktop-session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1623991
<jibel> Saviq, done, must it land before 1175?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 QA Signoff: Ready
<Saviq> jibel, one or the other will need a rebuild
<Saviq> you tell me which one :)
<jibel> Saviq, is your silo required for the MIR bugs?
<kenvandine> pete-woods, that looks good
<vigo> Saviq, yes, I had issues testing passwds in unity8 but I think is a different one
<kenvandine> jibel, it is holding up my libqofono silo that is needed for MIR bugs
<kenvandine> jibel, just because the unity8 tests are failing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1955 Diff missing (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src)
<vigo> Saviq, ok I think is really that one hehe once I set swipe my previous passwd didn't work
<jibel> kenvandine, I moved Saviq's silo to the top of the queue, will land tomorrow
<kenvandine> jibel, cool... do you mind forcing mine into the queue?  people are bugging me about the MIR bugs :)
<kenvandine> since we're pretty confident Saviq's silo will improve things
<kenvandine> jibel, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175
<jibel> kenvandine, they are bugging me too
<kenvandine> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Failed to build (vivid/keeper). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/keeper, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework)
<jibel> kenvandine, done
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> willcooke, ^^ that'll speed things along :)
<willcooke> jibel, kenvandine pete-woods Saviq *hugs*
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, yakkety/qtpim-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsvg-opensource-src, yakkety/qttools-opensource-src, yakkety/qtwebkit-opensource-src, yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src). Read
<kenvandine> willcooke, so now it's in QA's hands
<willcooke> and safe hands they are
<willcooke> unless you broke stuff
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> nope, it's all kinds of awesome :)
<willcooke> \m/
 * willcooke hands out the ice cream
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/history-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Pending binary packages (yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go). Successfully built (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld)
<pete-woods> kenvandine: cool, will get that pushed into the silo, then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1955 Diff missing (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Successfully built (yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src)
<pete-woods> willcooke: well the silo is rebuilding with ken's requested changes now
<pete-woods> will let you know when it finishes
<willcooke> pete-woods, thanks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1865 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1865 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app). Failed to build (xenial/history-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1954 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework). Uploading build (vivid/keeper, xenial/keeper)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/history-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1955 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Pending binary packages (vivid/keeper, xenial/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Successfully built (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1865 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1954 Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1955 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/keeper). Pending binary packages (vivid/keeper, xenial/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Release pocket (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/history-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1954 Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/history-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/te
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1956 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1956 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/libertine, yakkety/libertine, yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (vivid/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1954 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/keeper, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/keeper, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/te
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1865 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> pete-woods, i just tested the upgrade path for that silo, it's good
<kenvandine> indicator-network-tools and indicator-network-autopilot were removed for me
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1956 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (vivid/libertine, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Currently building (yakkety/hud, yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-transfer). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-sound). Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-display, yakkety/indicator-power). Needs building (yakkety/indicator-application, yakkety/indicator-session). Pending b
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Currently building (yakkety/hud). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-sound). Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-display, yakkety/indicator-power). Pending binary packages (yakkety/indicator-application, yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/indicator-location, yakkety/indicator-messages, yakkety/indicator-network, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Pending binary packages (vivid/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework). Uploading build (xenial/keeper)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/history-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Currently building (vivid/hud, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-network, xenial/hud, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, yakkety/hud, yakkety/indicator-application, yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/indicator-messages, yakkety/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-sess
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1956 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Pending binary packages (vivid/keeper, xenial/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app). Needs building (xenial/messaging-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Currently building (vivid/indicator-location, vivid/indicator-power, vivid/indicator-transfer, xenial/hud, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-power, yakkety/hud, yakkety/indicator-messages). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Failed to build (viv
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/keeper, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/keeper, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Needs building (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Currently building (vivid/hud, vivid/indicator-bluetooth, vivid/indicator-display, vivid/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-session, yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/indicator-network). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Fa
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1956 Pending binary packages (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/libertine, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Pending binary packages (xenial/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/keeper, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework)
<dobey> wish there was someone familiar with qdbus around right now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Currently building (xenial/indicator-sound). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-display). Pending binary packages (vivid/hud, vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-bluetooth, vivid/indicat
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1956 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/keeper, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/keeper, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-session). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-display). Pending binary packages (vivid/hud, vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicat
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Pending binary packages (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-session). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-display). Pending binary packages (vivid/libindicator, xenial/libindicator, yakkety/libi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (xenial/messaging-app). Failed to build (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telepho
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/te
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1953 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/te
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-09-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1497 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1944 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1957 Currently building (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Currently building (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, yakkety/qtpim-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsvg-opensource-src, yakkety/qttools-opensource-src, yakkety/qtwebkit-opensource-src, yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1865 QA Signoff: N/A
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1957 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Currently building (yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, yakkety/qtpim-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsvg-opensource-src, yakkety/qttools-opensource-src, yakkety/qtwebkit-opensource-src, yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/gsettings-qt, yakke
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Pending binary packages (yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go). Successfully built (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1865 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1865 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
<pete-woods> willcooke: FYI, the indicator-network silo is rebuilt, and just needs a core dev again
<jamesh> trainguards: could someone publish https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1851 for me?  It has a trivial packaging change that blocks me from doing it myself
<willcooke> Thanks a lot pete-woods
<Mirv> jamesh: done
<jamesh> Mirv: thank you
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1851 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Currently building (yakkety/ciborium, yakkety/qtsensors-opensource-src, yakkety/qtubuntu). Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, yakkety/qtpim-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsvg-opensource-src, yakkety/qttools-opensource-src, yakkety/qtwebkit-opensource-src, yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to bu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1865 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1851 Proposed pocket (yakkety/storage-framework). Release pocket (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/storage-framework). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/keeper, yakkety/mcloud, yakkety/net-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Proposed pocket (yakkety/storage-framework). Release pocket (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/storage-framework). Successfully built (vivid/keeper, xenial/keeper)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, yakkety/qtpim-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsvg-opensource-src, yakkety/qttools-opensource-src, yakkety/qtwebkit-opensource-src, yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/akonadi, yakkety/gsettings-qt, yakkety/m
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Successfully built (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, yakkety/qtpim-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsvg-opensource-src, yakkety/qttools-opensource-src, yakkety/qtwebkit-opensource-src, yakkety/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/akonadi, yakkety/gsettings-qt, yakkety/maliit-framework, yakkety/qtgraphicalef
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/webbrowser-app). Pending binary packages (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1957 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/webbrowser-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Diff missing (yakkety/ciborium, yakkety/gcin, yakkety/hime, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, yakkety/qtpim-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsensors-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsvg-opensource-src, yakkety/qttools-opensource-src, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtwebkit-opensource-src, yakket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1957 Pending binary packages (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Failed to build (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/webbrowser-app). Pending binary packages (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtubu
<xavigarcia> trainguards: ping
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1851 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/keeper, yakkety/mcloud, yakkety/net-cpp, yakkety/storage-framework). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/keeper, xenial/mcloud, xenial/ne
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1957 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1954 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Release pocket (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework). Successfully built (vivid/keeper, xenial/keeper)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Failed to build (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/webbrowser-app). Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1848 Preparing packages
<Mirv> xavigarcia: just ask, no pings are needed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Failed to build (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubun
<xavigarcia> Mirv: okay, it's just to say that silo 68 with storage-framework has been published. So now we can also publish silo 1939, which contains "keeper" (backup service)
<Mirv> xavigarcia: ok, trying, let's see.
<xavigarcia> Mirv: great, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Publish failed: Dependency wait
<xavigarcia> Mirv: I'm afraid we have a dependency issue for s390 on yakkety
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Preparing packages
<Mirv> xavigarcia: it's not an issue since the package was never in yakkety before
<xavigarcia> Mirv: oh, okay
<Mirv> xavigarcia: ok, it's now in stable overlay and in yakkety NEW queue. you will need archive admin (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/+members) to look at it https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=
<xavigarcia> Mirv: awesome, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 NEW queue (yakkety/keeper). Release pocket (vivid/keeper, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/keeper, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Failed to build (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Pending binary packages (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld). Successfully built (yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1848 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Preparing packages
<Mirv> xavigarcia: ok that was fast, it got in (to yakkety-proposed)
<xavigarcia> Mirv: brilliant!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Proposed pocket (yakkety/keeper). Release pocket (vivid/keeper, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/keeper, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Successfully built (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1848 Successfully built
<Mirv> ubuntu-qa: how's silo testing resources, any ETA on Saviq's silo 78 landing? I'd like to land qtdeclarative fixes before Final Beta Freeze on Monday, but it'd fail Unity 8 tests if the fix in that U8 silo is not landed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Preparing packages
<jibel> Mirv, we're short this week, it will likely land on monday
<jibel> Mirv, what's your qtdeclarative silo?
<Mirv> jibel: ok. my qtdeclarative silo is 1955, but it doesn not need QA itself as it's xenial + yakkety only
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Pending binary packages (xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui
<jibel> Mirv, you know we do test xenial desktop right?
<Mirv> jibel: in a sense, I test on stable overlay desktop too, but are you also QAing now all silos on xenial desktop?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
<jibel> Mirv, when time permits we do
<jibel> or desktop specific landings
<Mirv> jibel: ok, so bileto should be updated to not default to N/A on yakkety+xenial silos then?
<Mirv> jibel: it's not desktop specific, but naturally could affect Unity 8 like all Qt uploads
<jibel> Mirv, anyway, unity8 will land monday
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
<pete-woods> kenvandine: hey again! any chance of giving another look at the indicator-network silo from yesterday? (https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1865)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Pending binary packages (vivid/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/w
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/history-service, xenial/history-service). Failed to build (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telepho
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1939 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/history-service). Failed to build (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/messaging-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (xenial/history-service). Successfully built (vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telep
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
<popey> jibel: new unav for you :) https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1958
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/messaging-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (vivid/history-service, xenial/history-service). Successfully built (vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/te
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1944 Publishing packages
<kenvandine> pete-woods, done
<pete-woods> kenvandine: much appreciated! :)
<kenvandine> pete-woods, np
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1865 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Chroot problem (yakkety/indicator-transfer-buteo). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/libqofono). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/libqofono, vivid/mediaplayer-app, vi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1794 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Ready to build (vivid/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, vivid/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Success
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-session). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-display). Pending binary packages (vivid/libindicator, xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Proposed pocket (yakkety/address-book-app, yakkety/libqofono, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-meta). Release pocket (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/libqofono, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/ubuntu-touch-meta, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libqofono, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-meta)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1956 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/libertine, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1943 Bad merges (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1865 Proposed pocket (yakkety/indicator-network). Release pocket (vivid/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1944 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
<pete-woods> willcooke: ^ FYI - the indicator-network-silo has been published
<willcooke> pete-woods, woot! thanks.  Does that mean I don't need to chase a core dev?
<pete-woods> willcooke: correct
<willcooke> super!   thanks pete-woods
 * willcooke puts his feet up
<pete-woods> willcooke: just need to wait for the packages to migrate into y now
<pete-woods> :D
<willcooke> sure
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-syste
<dobey> trainguards: can someone please delete ubuntu-app-launch from silo 72 PPA?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/messaging-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
<dobey> tedg: ^^ can you delete ual packages from silo 72 please?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1954 QA Signoff: Approved
<tedg> dobey: Yeah, give me a sec OTP
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/messaging-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (vivid/history-service). Successfully built (vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/te
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Preparing packages
<cjwatson> remind me, what's the proper way to handle the case where my ticket has passed QA and been published, but yakkety autopkgtests fail so it can't quite be cleaned?  should I just push more stuff onto the existing ticket?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Preparing packages
<cjwatson> the fix will be test-only, and for the time being it's only actually needed for yakkety; ideally I'd rather not have to use more QA bandwidth
<oSoMoN> bzoltan, silo 1954 has been approved by QA, can it please land?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1943 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1943 yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/snapd-paths2. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
<dobey> cjwatson: force merge (finalize) the existing ticket and make a new one, i think.
<cjwatson> ok, if that's kosher ... will be a little while since I want to reproduce the failure first
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1943 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Failed to build (xenial/webbrowser-app). Pending binary packages (vivid/webbrowser-app, yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Chroot problem (yakkety/indicator-transfer-buteo). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/address-book-app, yakkety/libqofono). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/libqofono, vivid/mediaplayer-app, vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/address-book-app, xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Failed to build (xenial/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/webbrowse
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app)
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-084/+build/10761494 be retried, please?
<tedg> oSoMoN: on it
<oSoMoN> thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenia
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/u
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1954 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1529 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1954 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1944 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1956 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cjwatson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1878 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1956 Currently building (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/libertine, xenial/libertine, yakkety/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1956 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/libertine, xenial/libertine, yakkety/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1956 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/libertine, xenial/libertine, yakkety/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cjwatson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1959 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- popey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1958 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1865 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-session). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-display). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-network). Pending binary p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1956 Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/libertine, xenial/libertine, yakkety/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1956 Pending binary packages (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/libertine, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/libertine, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cjwatson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1959 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1956 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1886 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1886 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1886 yakkety/url-dispatcher: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~larryprice/url-dispatcher/appid-with-dots
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1897 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1897 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 yakkety/location-service: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~vicamo/location-service/gps-arm64
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN Kaleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1873 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN Kaleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1873 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Abandoning ticket
<mterry> what happened to my silo  :(
<mterry> ah...  it got reassigned to a temp ppa
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1886 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN Kaleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1873 Failed to build (vivid/webbrowser-app). Pending binary packages (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Uploading build (xenial/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1897 Failed to build (xenial/history-service, yakkety/history-service). Pending binary packages (vivid/history-service, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Ready to build (vivid/telepathy-qt, xenial/telepathy-qt, yakkety/telepathy-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN Kaleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1873 Failed to build (vivid/webbrowser-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN Kaleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1873 Failed to build (vivid/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1897 Failed to build (xenial/history-service, yakkety/history-service). Ready to build (vivid/telepathy-qt, xenial/telepathy-qt, yakkety/telepathy-qt). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Pending binary packages (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1954 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-09-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
<robru> mterry: oh yeah sorry, I found some tickets in 'needs rebuild' state and took that opportunity to shift them over to PPAs with the new naming scheme. Trying to nudge those older landing-* PPAs out of existence
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/OTA-next-2016-09-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1955 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1955 Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Release pocket (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Uploading build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1955 Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Release pocket (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1848 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Pending binary packages (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/indicator-transfer-buteo, vivid/libqofono, vivid/mediaplayer-app, vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/libqofono, xenial/mediaplayer-app, xenial/sync-monitor, yakkety/address-book-app, yakkety/indicator-transfer-buteo, yakkety/libqofono, yakkety/mediaplayer-app, yakkety/sync-moni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Pending binary packages (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-transfer-buteo, vivid/libqofono, vivid/mediaplayer-app, vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/libqofono, xenial/mediaplayer-app, xenial/sync-monitor, yakkety/address-book-ap
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Pending binary packages (yakkety/indicator-transfer-buteo, yakkety/sync-monitor). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-transfer-buteo, vivid/libqofono, vivid/mediaplayer-app, vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/libqofono, xenial/media
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Release pocket (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1920 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-09-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1957 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1957 Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Release pocket (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1960 Ready to build
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-09-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2954 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2954 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2954 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2954 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2954 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2955 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2955 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2955 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2955 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2955 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2956 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2956 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2957 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2957 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2957 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2957 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2948 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2948 Publish failed: Bad merges
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2948 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2958 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2958 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2958 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2958 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-09-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2596 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2959 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2959 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2957 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2958 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-09-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2948 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2948 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2948 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/nux, artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2596 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2848 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/nux, artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2848 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2848 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2596 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-09-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Currently building (artful/nux). Failed to build (artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/nux, artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/nux, artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/nux, artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-09-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/nux, artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/nux, artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/nux, artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/nux, artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pstolowskiunity, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2217 zesty/unity-scope-mediascanner: Failed to update local lp:~ci-train-bot/unity-scope-mediascanner/unity-scope-mediascanner-ubuntu-zesty-2217 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 zesty/unity8: Failed to update local lp:~ci-train-bot/unity8/unity8-ubuntu-zesty-2457 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2277 zesty/gallery-app: Failed to update local lp:~ci-train-bot/gallery-app/gallery-app-ubuntu-zesty-2277 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2718 /: Failed to update local lp:unity cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2278 /: Failed to update local lp:storage-provider-onedrive cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2639 /: Failed to update local lp:sync-monitor cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-touch-session cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-ui-extras/staging cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 /: Failed to update local lp:policykit-unity8 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 /: Failed to update local lp:nux/xenial cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 /: Failed to update local lp:unity-api cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 /: Failed to update local lp:unity-scopes-shell cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2663 /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-app-launch cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 /: Failed to update local lp:account-polld cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2165 /: Failed to update local lp:media-hub cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2686 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-keyboard cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx dfiloni, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2227 /: Failed to update local lp:account-polld cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2848 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-themes cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 /: Failed to update local lp:~online-accounts/account-plugins/16.04 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 /: Failed to update local lp:mfw-plugin-irc cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2189 /: Failed to update local lp:media-hub cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2670 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-network cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 /: Failed to update local lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2252 /: Failed to update local lp:webapps-core cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 /: Failed to update local lp:compiz cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2053 /: Failed to update local lp:gallery-app cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2693 /: Failed to update local lp:content-hub cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 /: Failed to update local lp:qtmir cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pstolowskiunity, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2217 /: Failed to update local lp:unity-scope-mediascanner cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 /: Failed to update local lp:qtmir cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2277 /: Failed to update local lp:gallery-app cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2718 /: Failed to update local lp:compiz cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 /: Failed to update local lp:gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-session cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 /: Failed to update local lp:qtmir cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2663 /: Failed to update local lp:unity-api cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 /: Failed to update local lp:account-polld-plugins-go cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 /: Failed to update local lp:~online-accounts/gnome-control-center-signon/16.04 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 /: Failed to update local lp:telepathy-ofono cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 /: Failed to update local lp:unity cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pstolowskiunity, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2217 /: Failed to update local lp:unity-scopes-shell cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2718 /: Failed to update local lp:unity cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-ui-extras/staging cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-sound cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 /: Failed to update local lp:account-polld cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 /: Failed to update local lp:history-service cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 /: Failed to update local lp:nux cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 /: Failed to update local lp:qtmir cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pstolowskiunity, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2217 /: Failed to update local lp:unity-scope-mediascanner cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2718 /: Failed to update local lp:compiz cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-power cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 /: Failed to update local lp:unity-api cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 /: Failed to update local lp:libertine/trunk cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 /: Failed to update local lp:account-polld-plugins-go cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 /: Failed to update local lp:dialer-app cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 /: Failed to update local lp:~online-accounts/account-plugins/16.04 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 /: Failed to update local lp:unity-api cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2718 /: Failed to update local lp:unity cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-ui-extras/staging cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 /: Failed to update local lp:lightdm cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-datetime cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 /: Failed to update local lp:qtmir cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 /: Failed to update local lp:unity/7.4 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2663 /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-app-launch cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-transfer-buteo cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 /: Failed to update local lp:~online-accounts/gnome-control-center-signon/16.04 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 /: Failed to update local lp:unity cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 /: Failed to update local lp:qtmir cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2637 /: Failed to update local lp:~phablet-team/sync-monitor/vivid cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 /: Failed to update local lp:gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-power cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 /: Failed to update local lp:nux/xenial cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 /: Failed to update local lp:libertine/trunk cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 /: Failed to update local lp:account-polld cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 /: Failed to update local lp:dialer-app cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 /: Failed to update local lp:~online-accounts/account-plugins/16.04 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pstolowskiunity, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2217 /: Failed to update local lp:unity-scopes-shell cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 /: Failed to update local lp:unity-api cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-touch-session cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 /: Failed to update local lp:policykit-unity8 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 /: Failed to update local lp:unity-api cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 /: Failed to update local lp:unity-scopes-shell cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2663 /: Failed to update local lp:unity-api cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 /: Failed to update local lp:address-book-service cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 /: Failed to update local lp:~online-accounts/gnome-control-center-signon/16.04 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 /: Failed to update local lp:nux cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 /: Failed to update local lp:unity-api cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2718 /: Failed to update local lp:compiz cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-ui-extras/staging cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 /: Failed to update local lp:libindicator cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 /: Failed to update local lp:qtmir cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 /: Failed to update local lp:account-polld-plugins-go cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-transfer-buteo cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 /: Failed to update local lp:~online-accounts/account-plugins/16.04 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 /: Failed to update local lp:qtmir cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 /: Failed to update local lp:qtmir cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pstolowskiunity, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2217 /: Failed to update local lp:unity-scope-mediascanner cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2718 /: Failed to update local lp:unity cache
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-09-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 /: Failed to update local lp:gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-session cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 /: Failed to update local lp:compiz/xenial cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 /: Failed to update local lp:unity-api cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 /: Failed to update local lp:unity-scopes-shell cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 /: Failed to update local lp:account-polld cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 /: Failed to update local lp:address-book-app cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 /: Failed to update local lp:unity-api cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pstolowskiunity, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2217 /: Failed to update local lp:unity-scopes-shell cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-touch-session cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 /: Failed to update local lp:policykit-unity8 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 /: Failed to update local lp:qtmir cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-app-launch cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 /: Failed to update local lp:account-polld-plugins-go cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 /: Failed to update local lp:mfw-plugin-irc cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 /: Failed to update local lp:compiz cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pstolowskiunity, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2217 /: Failed to update local lp:unity-scope-mediascanner cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-ui-extras/staging cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 /: Failed to update local lp:unity8-desktop-session cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 /: Failed to update local lp:unity-api cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 /: Failed to update local lp:unity-scopes-shell cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2663 /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 /: Failed to update local lp:libertine/trunk cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 /: Failed to update local lp:account-polld cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 /: Failed to update local lp:telepathy-ofono cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 /: Failed to update local lp:~online-accounts/gnome-control-center-signon/16.04 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2252 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2053 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/gallery-app). Ready to build (zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2693 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/nux, artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2637 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pstolowskiunity, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2217 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-scopes-shell). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-scope-mediascanner, zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scope-mediascanner)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2277 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/gallery-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2278 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2639 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 Dependency wait (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2718 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Successfully built (xenial/account-polld, zesty/account-polld, zesty/account-polld-plugins-go)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2165 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/media-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/media-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx dfiloni, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2227 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Bad merges (zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, zesty/lightdm, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/lightdm)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2680 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/indicator-session, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/unity8, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-power, xen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 REJECTED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2189 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/media-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/media-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2663 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-service). Ready to build (xenial/online-accounts-api). Release pocket (zesty/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, x
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2686 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2670 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2848 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-09-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/cheese, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/gdm3, eoan/gnome-flashback, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-settings-daemon, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extensions, eoan/libreoffice, eoan/mutter, eoan/totem). Release pocket (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolut
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/gdm3, eoan/gnome-flashback, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-settings-daemon, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extensions, eoan/libreoffice, eoan/mutter, eoan/totem). Release pocket (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolut
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/gdm3, eoan/gnome-flashback, eoan/gnome-panel, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-settings-daemon, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extensions, eoan/libreoffice, eoan/mutter, eoan/totem). Release pocket (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolutio
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/gdm3, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-flashback, eoan/gnome-panel, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-settings-daemon, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extensions, eoan/libreoffice, eoan/mutter, eoan/totem). Release pocket (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/evince, eo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/gdm3, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-flashback, eoan/gnome-panel, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-settings-daemon, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extensions, eoan/libreoffice, eoan/mutter, eoan/totem). Release pocket (eoan/almanah, eoan/bij
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3800 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-09-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/gdm3, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-flashback, eoan/gnome-panel, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-settings-daemon, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extensions, eoan/libreoffice, eoan/mutter, eoan/nautilus, eoan/totem). Release pocket (eoan/al
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-09-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/gdm3, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-flashback, eoan/gnome-panel, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-settings-daemon, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons, eoan/gnome-shell-extensions, eoan/libreoffice, eoan/mutter, eoan/naut
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3797 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3797 Pending binary packages (eoan/systemd). Ready to build (eoan/glibc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3797 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3797 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3797 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3797 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3797 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/gdm3, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-flashback, eoan/gnome-panel, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-settings-daemon, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons, eoan/gnome-shell-extensions, eoan/libreoffice, eoan/mutter, eoan/naut
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/gdm3, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-flashback, eoan/gnome-initial-setup, eoan/gnome-panel, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-settings-daemon, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons, eoan/gnome-shell-extensions, eoan/libreoffi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3802 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3802 Uploading build
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-09-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3802 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3802 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3803 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3750 Diff missing (bionic/mutter). Ready to build (bionic/gnome-initial-setup)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3803 Failed to build
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-09-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3803 Failed to build (eoan/tracker). Pending binary packages (eoan/tracker-miners)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3803 Diff missing (eoan/tracker-miners). Failed to build (eoan/tracker)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Currently building (eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/kdesignerplugin, eoan/kdesu, eoan/kdewebkit, eoan/kdnssd-kf5, eoan/kdoctools, eoan/kemoticons, eoan/kfilemetadata-kf5, eoan/kglobalaccel, eoan/kholidays, eoan/khtml, eoan/kiconthemes, eoan/kimageformats, eoan/kinit, eoan/kio, eoan/kirig
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Currently building (eoan/khtml, eoan/kwayland, eoan/modemmanager-qt, eoan/networkmanager-qt, eoan/prison-kf5, eoan/solid, eoan/sonnet). Diff missing (eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/kapidox, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kdesignerplugin, eoan/kdewebkit, eoan/kidletime, eoan/ksyntax-highlighting). Failed to build (eoan/kinit, eoan/kio, eoan/kmediaplayer, eoan/knews
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Diff missing (eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/extra-cmake-modules, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kactivities-stats, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/kded, eoan/kdesignerplugin, eoan/kdewebki
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Currently building (eoan/kio). Diff missing (eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/extra-cmake-modules, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kactivities-stats, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddon
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Diff missing (eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/extra-cmake-modules, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kactivities-stats, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Diff missing (eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/extra-cmake-modules, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kactivities-stats, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Diff missing (eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/extra-cmake-modules, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kactivities-stats, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Currently building (eoan/ktexteditor, eoan/plasma-framework). Diff missing (eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/extra-cmake-modules, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kactivities-stats, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddon
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Proposed pocket (eoan/akonadi, eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/extra-cmake-modules, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Proposed pocket (eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/extra-cmake-modules, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4suppor
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-09-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/gdm3, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-flashback, eoan/gnome-initial-setup, eoan/gnome-panel, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-settings-daemon, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons, eoan/gnome-shell-exten
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Proposed pocket (eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/extra-cmake-modules, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4suppor
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Proposed pocket (eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/extra-cmake-modules, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4suppor
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Proposed pocket (eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/extra-cmake-modules, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/kdesign
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Proposed pocket (eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/extra-cmake-modules, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/kdesignerplugin, eoan/kd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/plasma-framework). Proposed pocket (eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/extra-cmake-modules, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/plasma-framework). Proposed pocket (eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/extra-cmake-modules, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/plasma-framework). Proposed pocket (eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/extra-cmake-modules, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/plasma-framework). Proposed pocket (eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/extra-cmake-modules, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/plasma-framework). Proposed pocket (eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/extra-cmake-modules, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/gdm3, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-flashback, eoan/gnome-initial-setup, eoan/gnome-panel, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-settings-daemon, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons, eoa
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/plasma-framework). Proposed pocket (eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/kdesignerplugin, eoan/kdesu, eoan/kdnssd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/plasma-framework). Proposed pocket (eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/kdesignerplugin, eoan/kdesu, eoan/kdnssd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/plasma-framework). Proposed pocket (eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/kdesignerplugin, eoan/kdesu, eoan/kdnssd-kf5, eoan/kdoctools, eoan/k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/plasma-framework). Proposed pocket (eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/kdesu, eoan/kdnssd-kf5, eoan/kdoctools, eoan/kemoticons, eoan/kguiaddons, eoan/khtml, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/plasma-framework). Proposed pocket (eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/kdesu, eoan/kdnssd-kf5, eoan/kemoticons, eoan/kguiaddons, eoan/khtml, eoan/ki18n, eoan/kiconthemes, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/plasma-framework). Proposed pocket (eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/kdesu, eoan/kdnssd-kf5, eoan/kemoticons, eoan/kguiaddons, eoan/khtml, eoan/ki18n, eoan/kiconthemes, eoan/kio, eoan/kirigam
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/plasma-framework). Proposed pocket (eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/kdesu, eoan/kdnssd-kf5, eoan/kemoticons, eoan/khtml, eoan/ki18n, eoan/kiconthemes, eoan/kio, eoan/kjsembed, eoan/kmediaplayer, eoan/kne
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/plasma-framework). Proposed pocket (eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/kdesu, eoan/kemoticons, eoan/khtml, eoan/ki18n, eoan/kiconthemes, eoan/kio, eoan/kjsembed, eoan/kmediaplayer, eoan/knewstuff, eoan/knot
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/plasma-framework). Proposed pocket (eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/kdesu, eoan/kemoticons, eoan/khtml, eoan/ki18n, eoan/kiconthemes, eoan/kio, eoan/kjsembed, eoan/kmediaplayer, eoan/knewstuff, eoan/knot
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/plasma-framework). Proposed pocket (eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/kdesu, eoan/khtml, eoan/kio, eoan/kmediaplayer, eoan/knewstuff, eoan/knotifyconfig, eoan/kparts, eoan/kross, eoan/ktexteditor, eoan/ktextwidgets, eoan/kxmlgui, eoan/kxmlrpcclient). Release pocket (eoan/akonadi, eoan/attica-kf5
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/plasma-framework). Proposed pocket (eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/kdesu, eoan/khtml, eoan/kio, eoan/kmediaplayer, eoan/knewstuff, eoan/knotifyconfig, eoan/kparts, eoan/kross, eoan/ktexteditor, eoan/kxmlgui, eoan/kxmlrpcclient). Release pocket (eoan/akonadi, eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/baloo-kf5, e
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/plasma-framework). Proposed pocket (eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/khtml, eoan/kio, eoan/kmediaplayer, eoan/knewstuff, eoan/knotifyconfig, eoan/kparts, eoan/kross, eoan/ktexteditor, eoan/kxmlrpcclient). Release pocket (eoan/akonadi, eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/ext
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/plasma-framework). Proposed pocket (eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/khtml, eoan/kio, eoan/kmediaplayer, eoan/knewstuff, eoan/knotifyconfig, eoan/kparts, eoan/kross, eoan/ktexteditor, eoan/kxmlrpcclient). Release pocket (eoan/akonadi, eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/extra-cmake-modules,
